#ubuntu-release 2010-11-08
<cjwatson> could somebody process ttf-indic-fonts binaries through NEW, please?  I need them to upload the debian-installer merge
<ScottK> cjwatson: Looking (I assume from that I should accept them into Main)?
<cjwatson> yes please
<ScottK> cjwatson: Done, but I probably missed the pubisher.
<cjwatson> that's ok, no rush
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> CD image builds back on for natty
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok I'm back on this one :)
<cjwatson> primary and ports architectures now all centralised in a single directory
<bjf> do we have daily isos of natty yet?
<cjwatson> persia: ubuntutheproject-foundations-n-cdimage-ports-consolidation is done as far as I'm concerned.  Ball's in your court ...
<charlie-tca> bjf: yes, Ubuntu alternate
<bjf> charlie-tca, thanks
<ScottK> skaet: fossology was failing to build in Natty, so I fixed it yesterday.  Just for you ....
<ScottK> ;-)
 * skaet hugs ScottK
<skaet> ScottK, Thanks!
#ubuntu-release 2010-11-09
<cjwatson> lamont: do the livefs buildds have natty chroots yet?  I got an awful lot of failure mails last night, and there don't seem to be any logs, which suggests an early failure
<Riddell> is someone else doing New queue?
<cjwatson> I'm doing new-binary-debian-universe, but that's all
<cjwatson> following my morning new-source pass
<cjwatson> (it's easier to just do that stuff every morning, rather than try to remember when it's my archive day, and I figured nobody would mind ...)
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> I've looked at a couple of binaries and they both have debian-changelog-file-missing
<cjwatson> yes, pitti removed them from everything
<cjwatson> TB discussion ongoing, but consider that the status quo for the moment
<Riddell> ok
<cjwatson> my daily routine is currently: sync-source -a (and for contrib and non-free too); sync in new-source, with some filtering, and process those straight through NEW; NBS; sync-helper for manual syncs
<cjwatson> not that I mind if somebody else does those, as I say it's just easiest for me to do those every morning
<cjwatson> new-source is a bit difficult at the moment since there's a bunch of stuff that fails to sync for various reasons, and since I haven't debugged those I haven't blacklisted them
<cjwatson> so I've just been remembering various things not to bother syncing just yet
<Riddell> New queue is empty!
<cjwatson> nice one
<lamont> cjwatson: you may have a very good point there
<lamont> checking
<lamont> cjwatson: you have correctly identified the source of the failure, fix in progress now
<lamont> cjwatson: kick off a livecd build set?  (only expect abject failure from acorn - it needs a little power-switch smackery before it'll let me do stuff there)
<cjwatson> running
<cjwatson> hm, I think perhaps amd64+mac ought to reuse the amd64 livefs
<cjwatson> it didn't before because it was ports
<cjwatson> wait, it *does* reuse it, it just builds it twice.  special
<cjwatson> fixed for next run
<cjwatson> could somebody NEW isc-dhcp?  merge of dhcp3 changes into current isc-dhcp from Debian, has delicate interaction with network-manager (coordinating with cyphermox) which I'd like to land as synchronously as possible
<cjwatson> thanks to whoever newed isc-dhcp
<cjwatson> Riddell: bug 672144: please don't remove these in future, we shouldn't be putting effort into keeping our list of source packages in sync with the set of architectures we build - it's busy-work and will be problematic if we need to reintroduce architectures in the future
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 672144 in silo (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Remove silo from archive (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672144
<lamont> cjwatson: et al.  extras.ubuntu.com should be current and fresh and working.  scream if you can't validate my testing success
<lamont> I verified that it was fail before, and that it's not fail now.
#ubuntu-release 2010-11-10
<cjwatson> isc-dhcp binaries could use NEWing
<cjwatson> Riddell: could you commit your sync-blacklist changes from yesterday with some appropriate message?
<Riddell> yes, one sec
<Riddell> done
<cjwatson> thanks
<ogra> hmpf
 * ogra wonders why base-files and base-passwd appear to be uninstallable on armel
<cjwatson> could somebody look at isc-dhcp in NEW?  it needs to go to main (replacing dhcp3)
#ubuntu-release 2010-11-11
<cyphermox> hi, could somebody please process isc-dhcp from the NEW queue? it replaces dhcp3 and thus should go in main
<Riddell> cyphermox: is there a hurry?
<cyphermox> well, not necessarily but it would be nice to have it soon, since it has to be coordinated with an upload of network-manager
<Riddell> cyphermox: does this need a main inclusion report?
<cyphermox> honestly, I don't know. it's a new package but it's really the same thing as dhcp3, just a new version. cjwatson worked on preparing it, I'm just the one who needs to use this ;)
<Riddell> cyphermox: is the source code a continuation of dhcp3 or independent?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's a continuation.
<cyphermox> just got to the same conclusion after checking
<cyphermox> thanks ScottK
<cjwatson> indeed, it's just the next version along with a new name
<Riddell> cyphermox: accepted!
<davmor2> hey guys is it known that the latest natty livecd's are failing to boot....(initramfs) aufs mount failed
<charlie-tca> I can confirm that
<cjwatson> davmor2: you're probably the first to try
<cjwatson> we may need to switch to unionfs-fuse temporarily
<stgraber> I have the same issue on ltsp
<cjwatson> the kernel guys did say that aufs wouldn't be in great shape early on
<charlie-tca> fallback for nvidia cards doesn't work either
<charlie-tca> the natty installation is almost useless with them. You can't install the hardware nvidia driver, either.
<cjwatson> I don't know anything about what would be involved there
<charlie-tca> I am sorry. Probably the wrong place and time for that one
<apw> cjwatson, confirmed that the -2 krenels do not have aufs2 support ... i would have expected us to fallback to fuse automatically ... i should have an aufs2 for the next upload
<stgraber> apw: unionfs-fuse is in universe, so it'd have had to be moved to main first, then seeds + ltsp should have been updated to use it instead of aufs. Good to know that we'll have aufs again soon :)
<apw> stgraber, no guarebnntees it;'ll work but its looking better than nothing
#ubuntu-release 2010-11-12
<stgraber> cjwatson: Is it a known issue that (at least for Edubuntu) we've got both maverick and natty in the same daily build directory on cdimage ?
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/20101112/ for example
<cjwatson> oh, just needs manual cleanup
<cjwatson> I thought I'd done them all, maybe missed a few
<cjwatson> ah, edubuntu dvd hadn't built when I did that
<cjwatson> cleaned up, thanks
<stgraber> cjwatson: thanks
<charlie-tca> Same failure on todays Ubuntu desktop image - aufs mount failed
<cjwatson> yeah, I fixed that this morning
<cjwatson> hopefully
<cjwatson> but after the daily builds
<cjwatson> I've kicked off a new build - let's see what happens
<charlie-tca> Thanks
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-07
<cjwatson> lamont: could you recover ross, please?
<cjwatson> Could somebody process libchamplain through NEW?
<cjwatson> (binary)
<charlie-tca> Can someone please remove oneiric images from both http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ ?
<charlie-tca> It makes it a bit confusing to see them there.
<cjwatson> yep, I meant to do it today but I'll sort it out tomorrow
<scott-work> skaet: the ubuntu studio team met and agreed on our goals for precise, i (scott lavender) will be sending you a list of our blueprints either tonight or tomorrow :)
<charlie-tca> Thank you, cjwatson
<scott-work> i hope this isn't too late
<scott-work> hi charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, scott-work
<charlie-tca> Glad to see you made it home
<jbicha> scott-work: no, you're not too late; you're earlier than most teams I believe
<scott-work> aye!  got my hair and beard cut yesterday as well, look like a new man i keep being told ;)
<scott-work> jbicha: oh, good :-)
<charlie-tca> Oh, wow
<charlie-tca> scott-work: xubuntu will discuss theirs today, and probably for a few more meetings too
<scott-work> jbicha: i'm feeling completely motivated after uds, just want to work on ubuntu stuff now ;)
<charlie-tca> scott-work: UDS has that effect on people
<charlie-tca> should be good for 5 or 6 months, too
<highvoltage> scott-work: it had that effect on me too :)
<hggdh> but no uds-flu. Lucky fellas
 * micahg took anti-ubuflu stuff off and on all week
<charlie-tca> I caught something I don't like, with sinuses and coughing and crap
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: I found some time this evening; done now
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: thank you so very much!
<cjwatson> caught something> yeah, both my roommate and I were feeling pretty rough by the end of the week
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-08
<cjwatson> could somebody process libchamplain and syslinux-themes-ubuntu through binary NEW, please?
<cjwatson> (can't do them myself, as I'm the uploader)
<pitti> can do
<pitti> cjwatson: is syslinux actually meant to still build the -oneiric binary?
<pitti> (champlain accepted)
<cjwatson> yes, I left it that way so that one can build oneiric live CDs on precise
<cjwatson> which seems like a reasonable thing to want to do
<cjwatson> likewise syslinux-themes-debian includes themes for old releases
<pitti> cjwatson: ok, accepted; -oneiric might need seeding then (or go to universe, but then you couldn't build live CDs)
<cjwatson> good point, I'll sort that out
<cjwatson> done
<cjwatson> (seeded, that is)
<lamont> i386 ppas on manual for a few min
<skaet> just noticed that 11/11 is a holiday here in the US,  so will be starting up the release weekly meetings on the 18th.   (unless someone wants to volunteer to host it ;) )
<infinity> skaet: Holiday for us too.
<skaet> infinity,  :)
 * infinity ponders throwing an 11/11/11 party.
<skaet> at 11:11:11 ?
<nigelb> obviously.
<nigelb> with 111 beers available.
<skaet> GMT or local?  ;)
<slangasek> apparently the pdx kernel group is having a 10/11/11 party
<lamont> http://www.meetup.com/106miles/events/38000342/ <-- infinity
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-09
<lamont> pardon the disturbance in the i386 virtual buildd world
<tseliot> pitti: can you reject my upload of nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates in oneiric-proposed, please?
<pitti> tseliot: sure, done
<tseliot> pitti: thanks
<zul> can someone review python-passlib for me?
<ogasawara> skaet: will there be a release team meeting this friday?
<cjwatson> ogasawara: no, US bank holiday
<cjwatson> 18:40 <skaet> just noticed that 11/11 is a holiday here in the US,  so will be starting up the release weekly meetings on the 18th.   (unless someone wants to volunteer to host it ;) )
<ogasawara> cjwatson: nice, I didn't know that :)
<cjwatson> heh
<skaet> thanks cjwatson.  :)   yup no meeting.
 * lamont sticks the pandafarm on manual, since there seems to be a brief lull in the storm, and he needs to stab it
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-10
<cjwatson> please nobody touch cdimage for a while; we're switching to a new machine
<cjwatson> I'll mail ubuntu-release with details when it's done
<brendand> cjwatson - by don't touch you mean don't try to download from it?
<cjwatson> brendand: downloading is fine, I meant operators
<cjwatson> sorry to confuse
<brendand> cjwatson - np
<jdstrand> skaet: hey. I just filed bug #888568. I understand mdeslaur spoke to you about adding ubuntu-security to ubuntu-release so we can manipulate nominations
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 888568 in launchpad "ubuntu-security should be able to target to release (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888568
<jdstrand> skaet: I'm not sure how you want to move forward, but right now my team can't fully participate in the kernel cadence because of this bug. this might need you to say this bug is important for ubuntu engineering, or it might be not super important for now, but add ubuntu-security to ubuntu-release until this bug is fixed
<cjwatson> OK, nusakan is live now as the antimony replacement
<cjwatson> mail sent to ubuntu-release
<micahg> jdstrand: I think we could get away with being added to -drivers instead of -release and still have the same result
<cjwatson> no, please don't re-bloat -drivers
<cjwatson> we only just finished cutting it down
<micahg> is bloating release any better?
<jdstrand> micahg: yes, but we aren't a driver, and that group is trying to have reduced privs and membership. release isn't correct either. I'm hopeful security contacts will just get the perms to add tasks as part of the pending driver updates
<jdstrand> micahg: but skaet and I may have a temporary workaround depending on what happens with that bug
<jdstrand> micahg: see the comments in that bug. there seems to be a reasonable path forward, and it may even be timely :)
 * skaet nods
<micahg> jdstrand: yeah, but it seems that there's some incorrect assumptions in that bug, I'll comment
<micahg> jdstrand: ah, no, the info is fine
<jdstrand> cool
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh my, that's a significantly beefier machine.
<cjwatson> micahg: yes, -release has less privilege
<cjwatson> -drivers is even more of a god team
<jdstrand> skaet: mdeslaur will be taking over release status meetings for me. is it enough to let you know?
<skaet> jdstrand, yup. That's fine.
<cjwatson> infinity: isn't it just
<skaet> jdstrand,  mdeslaur,   no meeting tomorrow.  ;)
<cjwatson> 12 cores, SAN storage ...
<jdstrand> heh
<cjwatson> infinity: when you write your master build script, you probably want to err towards a bit more parallelism
 * skaet is looking forward to seeing the release build statistics from the new machine.  :)
<cjwatson> rough estimate from what I've seen so far, the non-livefs parts of builds are about two or three times faster
<infinity> cjwatson: By which, you mean, "start everything at once, and cackle maniacally"? :P
<cjwatson> infinity: pretty much
<micahg> cjwatson: sorry, forgot about the milestoning privs and such, was thinking more about the possibility of release being able to handle freeze exceptions at some point (but I guess that's not even in the queue to be done yet)
<cjwatson> and then wait forever for livefses, for now ;-)
<cjwatson> ubuntu-server 20111107: mirror 9 minutes, build 22 minutes.  ubuntu-server 20111110: mirror 2 minutes, build 11 minutes
<cjwatson> ubuntu alternate 20111107: mirror 10 minutes, build 16 minutes.  ubuntu alternate 20111110.1: mirror 6 minutes, build 6 minutes
<cjwatson> there's moderate variance but even so
<cjwatson> note that the various parts of cdimage's local mirror are now highlandered and it syncs straight from cocoplum
<cjwatson> so it does have a bit more work to do in mirroring, and ultimately deploying lmirror would probably save us a bit more on full build passes
<cjwatson> but this should be well out of the critical path for now
<slangasek> I did not know highlander was a verb
<cjwatson> 'tis now, English has productive verbing :)
<skaet> cjwatson,  nice stats. :)
<infinity> cjwatson: Hahaha.  "Highlandered".
<slangasek> :)
<GrueMaster> Not sure what is happening, but my preseeded netinstalls on omap4 (armel) are giving me a precise-restricted/Package file corruption warning.  I get this both on my local mirror and on ports.u.c.
<GrueMaster> Can someone check that?
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-11
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: can I have full logs?
<cjwatson> lamont: could we have refreshed precise chroots?  every little would help poor old powerpc catch up a bit
<cjwatson> 50 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lamont> cjwatson: will do so.  you want those today before I get on a plane tomorrow afternoon, or would you prefer sunday after I'm on the ground in london?
<cjwatson> it should be fairly non-risky; if you can do it today that would be great
<cjwatson> maybe just powerpc if you feel the need to minimise risk?
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-13
<astraljava> cjwatson: I heard you guys have a new build server. Well done!
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-05
<infinity> xnox: Please don't go back in time with versions. :P
<infinity> xnox: I think you wanted that 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 to be 3.2.1-1ubuntu1
<infinity> xnox: (The binary packages weren't renamed, just the source, so going backward from 3.2.1-1 to 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 will explode)
<infinity> xnox: And now that I've grumped at you, I'll reupload with a sane version number. :P
<xnox> infinity: I see. At first I thought to use 3.2.1-1ubuntu1, but then though "what if debian does a sane thing and uploads libotr2 with 3.2.1-1?" and I foolishly decided I should be lower, but you are quite right I should not go back in time with binaries =))))
<infinity> xnox: Debian can't upload 3.2.1-1, for the same reason.  The binaries would get rejected.
<infinity> xnox: So, the first Debian version of libotr2 would have to be >> 3.2.1-1 (probably -2 or -1.1, which would sort higher than -1ubuntu1)
<xnox> infinity: I see, true.
<infinity> xnox: In fact, if I were you, I'd probably NMU libotr2_3.2.1-1.1 with extreme prejudice, leaving the same debian/control as the previous upload, so the maintainer effectively gets to own it, whether he wanted to or not. :P
<infinity> xnox: (Well, unless the API transition looks like a simple and sane one, in which case, get to patching, which is probably the RIGHT way forward, and perhaps what we should be doing in Ubuntu...)
<xnox> infinity: I ponder about fetching all libotr old-debs for all Debian arches & crafting a mega-changes file with matching checksums on all arches and uploading. Would that work or will dak notice this?
<infinity> xnox: dak won't let you spontaenously start providing the exact same binary from a new source, you'll need to bump version and rebuild.
<xnox> infinity: patching and transitioning is not easy. I am expecting that libotr2 will stick forever, as rdeps are dead upstream....
<xnox> infinity: ok. thanks for explaining =)
<infinity> xnox: Dead rdeps, we deal with all the time.  How bad is the API transition, really?
<infinity> xnox: You could probably bribe apw with copious amounts of beer.  He's really good at API transitions. :P
<infinity> xnox: Anyhow, your bandaid method's accepted and built now, so that'll do for the immediate future.
<infinity> Speaking of dead upstreams and API transitions, I should finish fixing t38modem later, to finish that transition.
<xnox> infinity: it looks non-trivial and I have no interest it doing it..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333764/ see line 713 onwards
<xnox> about t38modem I'd like to take seb128 view on the archive: if it's broken & unmaintained just remove it from the archive.
<infinity> swig tends to blow minor API changes way out of proportion, due to the code it generates, but point taken.
<xnox> infinity: that was the most simple error message I saw.....
<infinity> xnox: Your opinion's duly noted.  But I don't think "we broke it, and now it's broken, so remove it" is a valid view, and I've shared that with seb before.
<infinity> xnox: By that same view, we should remove all of libotr's rdeps.
<infinity> (In fact, it would remove 90% of rdeps on any library transition)
<xnox> at least libotr is useful =)))))
<infinity> xnox: You don't get to be the arbiter of which packages are useful. :P
<xnox> unlike t38modem.....
<infinity> "Useful to you" != "useful".
<infinity> For instance, I don't use, nor give a crap about, OTR.
<infinity> So, clearly, it should just be removed, right? ;)
 * xnox let the 13.10th bi-annual Archive Hunger Games begin....
<xnox> s/13.10/13.04/
<infinity> Or, just admit that if changing something in the archive breaks something else in the archive, maybe we should fix what we broke, rather than claiming our upload was "more important" than the previous.
<infinity> I know, sounds like crazy talk.
<infinity> (And, in the t38modem/ptlib case, I find ptlib's minor API changes on seemingly tiny version bumps pretty distasteful, blaming it on the upstreams of linking packages for "not keeping up" is a bit laughable)
<infinity> Some day, someone other than libc maintainers will sort out how to do versioned symbols.  And I'll be very, very confused for a while.
<xnox> Sure. I just hope somebody will care about random packages I don't care about enough (aka write patches). And my threshold is low enough.
 * xnox above makes little grammatical sense but I hope it still parses in English with -Wno-error
<xnox> good night
<slangasek> infinity: pcre
<slangasek> not actually doing versioned symbols... just making them completely irrelevant by having a future-proof ABI. :)
<infinity> slangasek: That works too.
<infinity> I wonder sometimes if Philip resents that PCRE became so much more popular than the MTA it was written for.
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: there's a new lazr.restfulclient on pypi which is purported to help with concurrency bugs - don't suppose you'd care to package it?
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: (or I can do it in Debian if you're busy and don't mind an NMU)
<cjwatson> (oops, sorry, that probably should have been on #ubuntu-devel - meh)
<ogra_> chroot: cannot run command `sh': No such file or directory
<ogra_> intresting message from the livefs builders
<ogra_> i suspect that needs some lamont'ing or equivalent
<jcollado> I'm looking for raring desktop images. In http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/, I only see images for mac and arm. Is there any other place I should look at?
<ogra_> image builds are currently failing ...
<ogra_> and it looks like thats already going on since a while
<xnox> already reported and infinity was chasing is/webops to fix it....
<xnox> see ~2AM UTC today. ^^^^
<jcollado> ogra_, xnox: Ok, thanks. I'll check later.
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: np, I'll look this evening
<infinity> cdimage crontab is completely disabled while we sort out raring livefs chroots, so I don't have to contend with automated builds.
<xnox> thanks.
<stgraber> infinity: my livefs builds just finished. I still have the cdimage/debian-cd scripts running for those but that shouldn't impact you
<ogra_> yay, we have a shell again
<ogra_> (on the livefs builders)
<infinity> Some of them are still broken, mind you.
<infinity> (working on proxying the right people to unbreak them)
<ogra_> yeah, just saw the error message but it looks like improvement
<ogra_> "chroot: cannot run command `sh': No such file or directory" vs "sh: 1: cd: can't cd to /build/"
<infinity> Yes, it's a mild improvement. :P
<infinity> stgraber: ^-- Do packagesets ever change in small enough increments for this output to be anything but noise?
<infinity> (And does anyone actually care, except the person who just changed them?)
<stgraber> infinity: they usually are < 25 entries, that particular change was the addition of an xorg packageset with quite a bunch of sources.
<stgraber> infinity: what I usually like to see is smaller changes that happen when we run some automated scripts
<infinity> stgraber: Fair enough.  If the output's useful to someone, that works.  I'm just ont sure I've ever cared. ;)
<infinity> s/ont/not/
<stgraber> infinity: are you also copying the new kernels to raring or are we expected to get all new and shiny kernels real soon there instead?
<infinity> stgraber: The latter, according to ogasawara.
<infinity> stgraber: If a security bug hits the Q kernels before we get new R ones, I'll revisit that.
 * infinity decides to lunch a little bit.
 * ScottK waves from 30,000 feet.
<knome> hey ScottK :)
<ScottK> Hey knome.
<ScottK> Someone should figure out wifi on trans-oceanic flights.
<knome> heh
<stgraber> ScottK: you could probably do dialup on the sat phone and then share that over wifi, but you'd end up having to pay $5/minute for pretty unreliable very high latency dialup :)
<ScottK> If it were part of the installed service and all passengers could share, it probably wouldn't be stunningly expensive.
<ScottK> stgraber: The dial-up reference isn't bad though.  I'm download new packages at 47 kB/s.
<ScottK>  ... downloading ...
<infinity> Hrm.
<infinity> cjwatson: You may be interested in knowing that the async bug closure magic seems to have failed to close bug 1068224 with the linux release to quantal-updates.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1068224 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "linux: 3.5.0-18.29 -proposed tracker" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068224
<infinity> cjwatson: Clearly referenced in the changelog: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.5.0-18.29
<cjwatson> infinity: Mind asking #launchpad-ops?  The log shows none of those bug-closing jobs processed at all today ...
<cjwatson> (and it's 11pm here, running out of brainpower)
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, it was more an FYI than a "please hunt".  But yeah, I can ask LP folks to hunt.
<cjwatson> the I is appreciated - just suspect it may need moderately urgent attention
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-06
<ogra_> yay, properly failed image builds \o//
<Laney> stopping ben for a minute
<Laney> OK I think I have ben looking at -proposed correctly now
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/www-test/ghc.html
<Laney> I'd appreciate some quick sanity checks before putting it into production
 * Laney lunches
<cjwatson> Laney: seems to match my by-hand analyses of britney output
<cjwatson> Laney: any recommendations for the best way to adapt "libghc-persistent-dev (>> 0.9), libghc-persistent-dev (<< 0.10)" type build-deps to handle the reversion of haskell-persistent?
 * cjwatson does boolean algebra
<xnox> do we have dcut facility?
 * xnox uploaded something into the archive, instead of my sbuild.... so there is a untested merge uploaded now. Well the worst that can happen, it will still FTBFS.
<tumbleweed> xnox: no
<Laney> ok then, ben is re-enabled and should be proposedified now
<xnox> Laney: so it looks at both now? =)
<xnox> nice
<Laney> hopefully
<Laney> a side-effect is that it no longer uses ./ben download … to get Packages/Sources
<Laney> so to update for a new release you need to edit SERIES in the 'go' script
<xnox> Laney: I smell magic by-hand downloading and concatination...
<Laney> it's not so magic, but yeah
<apw> Laney, where did that test page wander off too
<Laney> the great bit bucket in the sky
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ is now running that code
<xnox> Laney: how often are transitions regenerated?
<Laney> xnox: every publisher run, so half hourly I think
<xnox> Laney: ack.
<infinity> xnox: We process our FTP queues every 5 minutes, you'd have to be rather quick/lucky to get a dcut in (if we supported the mechanism, which we don't)
<xnox> Laney: Page generated on Tue, 06 Nov 2012 16:12:49 +0000 is more than half an hour.
<xnox> infinity: I needed it that quick =)
 * xnox wasted a few CPU cycles.
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, my point is that the window is so tiny that, while it might sometimes work, it would just as often not, so implementing the feature would be pretty much pointless.
<infinity> xnox: This is also why I now have a habit of doing PPA uploads that are << the version that I plan to upload to Ubuntu. ;)
<infinity> (Things like testpackage_1.2.3-2ubuntu1~ppa1, where my real merge is that, minus the ~ppa1)
<stgraber> infinity: I think I'll actually make it to my estimate of "can be done by Thursday" for the QA tracker work to allow for builds to belong to more than one milestone and to store the product manifest in the tracker.
<infinity> stgraber: Shiny!
<stgraber> got the first part 90% done, just need to fix an extra 3 functions and for the manifest, the DB is there and the functions use it, just need to make some kind of decent UI for it
 * Laney gives xnox a can of Lilt
<Laney> take it easy mon, it's done now (was already running)
<xnox> Laney: it takes that long =/
<xnox> *sigh*
<Laney> I doubt it
<Laney> it updates whenever the release pocket changes
<xnox> Laney: oh.. it should update whenever proposed pocket changes =)
<Laney> well, either of them
 * xnox is not even sure if it really was a can of Lilt now =)
<xnox> doko: please prepare & upload python3-defaults that drops 3.2 from supported versions, the remaining packages that depend on python3.2 will need to be rebuild after 3.2 is dropped.
<plars> xnox: have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1075631 I seem to also get a similar hang during install on amd64
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1075631 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity hangs on Raring i386 desktop installation at Step_before = stepLanguage' for vm and at Step_before = stepWebcam for hw" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xnox> plars: I have seen the bug, but I have not been testing or fixing ubiquity yet post-uds.
<xnox> plars: good that the images are available though.
<plars> xnox: indeed :)
<plars> xnox: the i86x and amd64 images just started showing up today I think
<infinity> plars: Yeah, we had some hiccups in the livefs buildds.  Should all be sorted now.
<tumbleweed> infinity: we *could* kill an upload until the publisher ran (with significantly more pain)
<tumbleweed> (re-dcut)
<infinity> tumbleweed: un-accepting isn't quite the same as dcut, and is pretty fiddly.
<infinity> (Unaccepting in dak is just a matter of moving things around between directories, unaccepting in Soyuz is database surgery... It's a feature someone sufficiently motivated *could* implement in a friendly way, I imagine, but it seems like a waste of time to try)
<tumbleweed> it would occasionally be useful, but only very occasionally
<doko> xnox, done
<xnox> doko: thanks.
<doko> xnox, do you take care about the non-change uploads?
<xnox> doko: yes.
<doko> thanks!
<doko> hmm, why is ggcov only built on i386?
<infinity> doko: Cause it landed in P-a-s as i386-only.
<doko> infinity, debian builds it for amd64 too
<infinity> Not anymore, apparently.
 * infinity looks for history.
<doko> hmm
<doko> wondering about the amd64 comment in the last upload ...
<infinity> doko: Hrm, it's always been i386-only in Debian (at least, as long as P-a-s has been in git), so I suspect we once removed it from ours, and it got mistakenly merged back in recently.
<infinity> doko: https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=ggcov
<doko> yes, seen
<infinity> doko: ^- Clearly shows it only being on i386, methinks the maintainer was just blindly merging from us. ;)
<infinity> Anyhow, do we know it actually works on amd64 at all?  The disabling of testsuites implies it might not.
<infinity> But I'm happy to remove it from our P-a-s and create the missing build.
<infinity> doko: Opinions?
<doko> infinity, no, not necessary. just stumbled upon it because binutils wouldn't migrate
<infinity> doko: Right, well, we can just remove the amd64 binary.  But if it works there, I'd rather fix P-a-s.
<infinity> doko: I'm going to go with the "trust ggcov's debian/control" theory here, and remove it from P-a-s, and create the missing build.
<doko> mehh, wait until binutils is in raring ...
<infinity> doko: Hrm?  won't require a reupload or anything...
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-07
<infinity> Bah, why does linux-ac100-tools-3.1.10-6 have some bizarre binutils dep?
<xnox> as soon as pykde4 builds and transitions, python3.2 pyside shiboken can be removed from the archive \0/
 * xnox based on speculation that my other 5 uploads will be done and dusted before pykde4
<doko> xnox, which pykde4 upload?
<xnox> doko: well the one that is part of kde stack / and also in part, no-change rebuild to drop python3.2 (accidental timing coincidence)
<ogra_> Unpacking upower (from .../upower_0.9.17-1build1_armhf.deb) ...
<ogra_> dpkg-deb (subprocess): decompressing archive member: internal gzip read error: '<fd:4>: incorrect data check'
<ogra_> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess <decompress> returned error exit status 2
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> i wonder if we have a bad panda in our stack
<ogra_> (thats from the latest omap4 desktop build)
<cjwatson> yay, giant stack of haskell packages migrated; that'll make the output easier to read
<Laney> nice
<Laney> without intervention?
<xnox> Laney: "Trying easy from autohinter" SUCCESS (57/0)
<Laney> I don't understand the subsequent hints
<Laney> AFAICS they are all for a subset of packages it already decided it could migrate
<xnox> Laney: no, it didn't.
<xnox> Laney: first it did the rounds across packages and for each one of them decided that it can't do it "trying: haskell-unordered-containers\n skipped: haskell-unordered-containers"
<Laney> I'm talking about the autohinter.
<xnox> Laney: after doing all the rounds the autohinter suggested to try all skipped haskell-* packages that got skipped because of each other, to attempt migrating together.
<Laney> look at the line immediately following the SUCCESS for example
<xnox> "Trying each from autohinter", that got the uninstallable count to stay the same.
<xnox> "start: orig: easy:"
<xnox> hence it considered that result final.
<xnox> and reported SUCCESS.
<Laney> is this thing on?
<xnox> Laney: that second one failed.
<Laney> perhaps it is trying to find smaller hints
<xnox> Laney: hmm.. autohinter is silly I guess and offered two ways to migrate, but only one of them worked =)
<xnox> yeah.
<cjwatson> Laney: yes, without intervention.  I believe that the autohinter sometimes tries smaller sets if the first one fails, just in case the failure is due to some excess packages.  It doesn't really matter since it tries the largest first.
<cjwatson> (or else the bit that's supposed to avoid subsets is broken, but like I say it doesn't matter in practice, so ...)
<cjwatson> (Also, it'll probably end up doing the same thing again to no effect since proposed-migration often doesn't quite run in time for the next publisher run)
<Laney> sure, I get that it doesn't hurt. I was just wondering what it was trying to achieve.
<cjwatson> It's probably a mistake
<psivaa> Not sure if it's too early to test on raring (desktop) images but we see bug 1075631 on i386 where the installation seems to hang on user setup step
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1075631 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity hangs on Raring i386 desktop installation at Step_before = stepLanguage' for vm and at Step_before = stepWebcam for hw" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075631
<cjwatson> It shouldn't be in theory, but you're probably the first ...
<psivaa> cjwatson: right, we see that when trying to set up automatic test jobs for raring and since amd64 is not yet available we are kind of stuck
<xnox> psivaa: plars was mentioning something about cd failing yesterday. Yeah very early indeed.
<xnox> psivaa: hmm =( that's not nice.
<cjwatson> Can't see why that'd be arch-specific off the top of my head anyway
<xnox> hmm... amd64+mac images are built, but amd64 are not.
<cjwatson> That's basically artificial weirdness
<cjwatson> I wouldn't put too much thought into that :)
<xnox> infinity: can we have amd64 desktop dailies or they are known to be broken?
<cjwatson> If they were working they'd have been auto-built this morning.
<cjwatson> So no point just asking for us to build them.
<cjwatson> But I see the problem and I'll fix it now.
<cjwatson> (Also why ask the cdimage guy who's asleep rather than the one who's talking? :-) )
<cjwatson> Also something odd with livefs builds; we only have logs from i386 this morning.  That's independent of why we have amd64+mac but not amd64 though.
<xnox> cjwatson: I'm reading the logs and they are interesting.
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/raring/stable:
<xnox> 2012-11-07 08:21:33 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/usb-creator/raring/stable:
<xnox> 2012-11-07 08:21:33 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<xnox> http://kapok.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD/raring/ubuntu/current/livecd.ubuntu.cloop:
<xnox> 2012-11-07 08:21:33 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<cjwatson> that's not interesting in the slightest :)
<cjwatson> not worth lots of investigation anyway; respinning now.
<xnox> hmm....
<xnox> you know better =)
<cjwatson> we don't put wubi or usb-creator on the images any more, and cloop is long-obsolete.  those are basically fallback paths of one kind or another that aren't worth cleaning up.
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: thanks for looking into them
<cjwatson> at any rate since that comes strictly after building the live filesystems it offers no insight into why this morning's Ubuntu desktop cron job only built an i386 livefs and did not even leave logs for an amd64 (or other architectures) build.
<cjwatson> Oh, here, it actually did, this is just a log mirroring thing
<cjwatson> So not desperately relevant
<cjwatson> OK, so you should get amd64 images in a bit
<psivaa> cjwatson: thanks and any estimate for the fixing of the bug above? :)
<cjwatson> I was kind of hoping one of my esteemed colleagues on the installer team might have a look ;-)
<xnox> cjwatson: can we drop ndisgtk from the desktop images pool ?
<xnox> lol
<cjwatson> xnox: I have no particular opinion on that; look through seed bzr history for the background and ask ubuntu-devel
<cjwatson> xnox: the history indicates that ogra_ added it
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> that was in like breezy or so
<cjwatson> I'm syncing raring-desktop-i386.iso here, but no promises
<cjwatson> ogra_: hardy
<ogra_> when we still had a policy to get the GSoC projects into main
<ogra_> that was the result of one
<ogra_> xnox, no idea if its still used or helpful, feel free to do a survey and remove :)
<xnox> ogra_: well it's python2 & pygtk. And we kind of want to get rid of those on the CD. These days we have ubuntu-drivers-common and I don't know if ndiswrapper is used or not.
<ogra_> well, probably still for the cards that dont have linux drivers, but i bet they get rarer and rarer
<ogra_> point is that you want it on the CD since you cant download it without any network
<xnox> ogra_: yeap I understand. That's for ndiswrapper-utils, not sure about ndisgtk though.
<ogra_> i'm not sure if ubuntu-drivers-common covers any ndiswrapper
<ogra_> to give the usert a non cmdline way to add his driver bits
<ogra_> i doubt it does though
<xnox> ogra_: well ndisgtk depends on python-glade2, which is no longer on the cd... so I am failing to see how people use that =)
<cjwatson> err, impossible
<ogra_> heh, ok
<xnox> (the gui front-end)
<cjwatson> the CD building process follows dependencies
<xnox> cjwatson: true. python-glade2 is shipped in the pool. I was checking the squashfs manifest.
<cjwatson> python-glade2 isn't in the squashfs, but it's shipped as a .deb to go with ndisgtk
<ogra_> as ndisgtk itself
<ogra_> its also only in ship or ship-live
<ogra_> (not sure which)
<cjwatson> both
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> ship-live is the one that matters nowadays
<xnox> right emailing ubuntu-devel.
<ogra_> i suspect there might be some howto pages on the wiki making use of it
<ogra_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper makes some use of it
<cjwatson> um, so, the most obvious question that comes to mind upon looking at psivaa's bug above is "where did the partitioner go?"
 * cjwatson copies ubiquity from quantal-updates to raring-proposed in the hope that that will help
<cjwatson> actually I suspect it just needs me to finish the NewReleaseCycleProcess bits for the installer
<cjwatson> since it'll probably be failing to detect the image
 * cjwatson goes to do that
<jdstrand> hey, so chrisccoulson uploaded a package to -partner for quantal
<jdstrand> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin
<jdstrand> LP is now saying that it is in 'proposed (partner)'
<cjwatson> haha, that's an amusing side-effect
<cjwatson> you should probably file an LP bug about that
<jdstrand> ok
<cjwatson> it shouldn't be doing that for partner
<cjwatson> well, arguably
<cjwatson> there's the nice side-effect that this makes sure it's fully built before we give it to users
<jdstrand> I should be able to just copy normally though, correct?
<cjwatson> but we have no tracking for it
<cjwatson> copy from proposed to release and delete from proposed, yes
<jdstrand> right. ok, thanks
<cjwatson> rather than changing LP, we could just add these to pending-sru, only without the aging period thing
<cjwatson> jdstrand: you can probably use sru-release -r, in fact
<jdstrand> I'll give it a shot. honestly, in thinking about it, seems allowing it to build is not such a bad thing
<cjwatson> yeah, it's given directly to users after all
<jdstrand> seems sru-release needs to learn about -partner: ERROR: No such package in -proposed, aborting
<cjwatson> Ah, yeah, maybe not the right tool
<cjwatson> Use copy-package with --partner then
<jdstrand> ok, this looks like it will do it: ./copy-package -n -b --partner -s quantal-proposed --to-partner --to-suite quantal adobe-flashplugin
<jdstrand> (minus the -n of course)
<cjwatson> Yes, though you can drop --to-partner as that's the default
<jdstrand> actually, I couldn't-- I got 'copy-package: error: cross-partner copies are not allowed'
<cjwatson> (I mean, default is for destination to equal source unless otherwise specified)
<cjwatson> Ah, that's a bug, let me fix that
<jdstrand> cjwatson: shall I push now or do you need it for your fix?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: update your u-a-t checkout and you shouldn't need --to-partner any more
<jdstrand> that was fast
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> well, no, didn't work
<jdstrand> (same error)
<jdstrand> 'options.destination.partner is None' is not right-- it defaults to False if I am reading this right
<cjwatson> jdstrand: try now
<cjwatson> (actually test-run this ime)
<cjwatson> *time
<jdstrand> yes, that works. thanks :)
<cjwatson> Oh, you could have used --auto-approve to avoid that
<cjwatson> Oh well
<jdstrand> yeah, just realized that
<jdstrand> I'll document this in ArchiveAdministration
<mvo> could someone please review the upload of app-install-data-partner? its fixes a rather annoying bug for people who tried to install skype and end up with a invalid sources.list snippet
<mvo> (the upload is in quantal-proposed)
<cjwatson> hmm, britney is crashing again
 * cjwatson will look into that modulo team meetings
<infinity> mvo: That upload removed two desktop files...
<infinity> mvo: (Though, the debian/install change clearly shows they weren't being used before, at least vmware-view-client exists in Q...)
<mvo> infinity: yeah,they where not used, just kept for reference
<cjwatson> The shim sync is from quantal for bug 1075181; the reason this is a rather irregular with-binaries sync is that rebuilding shim would imply needing to resubmit the object to Microsoft for signing, which I'd prefer to avoid
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1075181 in linux-signed (Ubuntu Precise) "Backport UEFI Secure Boot support for Ubuntu 12.04.2" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075181
<cjwatson> It has no dependencies, and it isn't used directly - I'd just like to have it there so that people aren't confused about where the source is when we upload (or copy?) shim-signed
<slangasek> cjwatson: we might want to also check that the package builds with the gnu-efi in precise, else backport that too
<cjwatson> I can do a quick test-build
<cjwatson> Not sure I can tell whether it will produce identical results
<cjwatson> slangasek: builds cleanly
<cjwatson> well, "cleanly" - quite a few warnings due to EFI type insanity
<cjwatson> successfully anyway
<ogra_> infinity, btw, there was a weird looking gzip error on todays omap4 desktop build
<ogra_> (not sure you saw it in the backlog)
<infinity> ogra_: Nope, still waking up here.
<ogra_> Unpacking upower (from .../upower_0.9.17-1build1_armhf.deb) ...
<ogra_> dpkg-deb (subprocess): decompressing archive member: internal gzip read error: '<fd:4>: incorrect data check'
<ogra_> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess <decompress> returned error exit status 2
<ogra_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/upower_0.9.17-1build1_armhf.deb (--unpack):
<ogra_> infinity, ^^^
<ogra_> that smells a bit like bad HW
<infinity> ogra_: Fun.  Pandas are, by definition, bad hardware.
<ogra_> lol
<balloons> If I can briefly sidetrack everyone for a moment -- did we chat at all about what isos we want to target for 13.04? I would like to see amd64+mac go away for instance ;-)
<cjwatson> We'd love to see amd64+mac go away but it's entirely dependent on figuring out how to supplant it in the amd64 image
<cjwatson> slangasek said he was going to have a go
<infinity> Here's hoping.
<cjwatson> I tried last cycle and failed
<slangasek> right, I guess I should follow up on getting the hardware then
<infinity> balloons: I suspect, other than that one (possibly) going away, the list won't look much different from 12.10
<infinity> slangasek: Going to steal something from the kernel team?
<slangasek> so I'm told
<xnox> well there will be a whole bunch of nexus images added
<balloons> yes, but we won't be releasing nexus 7 images right?
<xnox> balloons: sure we will.
<xnox> balloons: and flavours.
<balloons> xnox, I've heard both ways on it
<xnox> balloons: interesting.
<balloons> I mean, sure we'll have to have images.. but are we going to go through the release process on it?
<ogra_> balloons, yes
<ogra_> as any other community image
<infinity> We won't be supporting the Nexus7 kernel, so supporting "images" could be tough. :P
<slangasek> "and flavours"?
<ogra_> slangasek, kubuntu and lubuntu asked
<slangasek> ok
<xnox> ogra_: slangasek: and edubuntu.
<ogra_> its only a change in /etc/default-arches
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<ogra_> QA and stuff have to be done by the teams as usual
<infinity> ogra_: It's also a commitment of resources, so please do talk to me if suddenly the world desires a ton of nexus images.
<ogra_> infinity, well, the above is my list atm
<infinity> (I'll probably have to dig up a second Panda for ARM images in the next week or two, at least)
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> we should have that anyway
<xnox> infinity: 12 = 4 flavours x 3 nexus sizes =)
<balloons> yikes
<infinity> Well, I should finish livefs-in-soyuz, but I don't want to hold up the world on that either. :P
<balloons> better get cross-compiling going ;0)(
<infinity> It's a pretty high priority for me this cycle, though.
<ogra_> balloons, how would cross compile help with image builds ?
<infinity> Well, cross-installing.  But, uhm.  No.
<ogra_> infinity, i dont thing we need to start with flavours immediately
<ogra_> *think
<infinity> Not while I still have qemu segfaulting randomly on postinsts.
<infinity> ogra_: No, we certainly don't.  But I'd like capacity there before we do, so thanks for the heads-up. :P
<balloons> True.. I was thinking some of the flavor packages wouldn't be built
 * xnox ponders if kubuntu want normal kubuntu & kubuntu active images....
<infinity> xnox: They'd almost certainly be after just active, but we'll wait for people to make the requests.
<cjwatson> In general (a) we build packages for all architectures (b) packages usually aren't kernel-flavour-specific, so they're probably generally already built
<infinity> xnox: Cause asking "do you want these new images" will always default to "heck yes".
<xnox> infinity: to be honest none of their images fit the bill currently as they need to be ~700MB to be flashable.
<xnox> so much for "unlimitted iso size"
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> Easy come, easy go.
<cjwatson> That's tremendously entertaining just after world+dog ganged up to get us away from 700MB
<infinity> We could always go on a diet again. ;)
<balloons> I can see the headlines now :-)
<xnox> cjwatson: indeed. Kubuntu folks had a major disappointment as I think they wanted the full KDE SC on it....
<infinity> I say we remove English from the default images.
<xnox> edubuntu says remove ed
<infinity> If C was good enough for your parents, it's good enough for you.
 * infinity goes to kickstart his brain with peanut butter.
<xnox> infinity: doesn't like dpkg or perl vomit on stderr with C locale?! =)
<infinity> xnox: No.
<infinity> xnox: Perl gets upset if you set your locale to something you don't have generated.
<balloons> perl used to let you know about it
<cjwatson> balloons: No, that was for non-existent locales
<infinity> xnox: Which wouldn't be the case if you set it to C.
<cjwatson> Still is, for that matter
<cjwatson> The C locale exists by definition
<micahg> xubuntu is still 700MB sized :)
<infinity> And C.UTF8 too, in our fancy new world order.
<ogra_> xnox, they said active
<cjwatson> Right, that's a slightly broader definition
<cjwatson> (i.e. done in packaging, rather than hardcoded in the library)
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Hrm, front page of cnn.com: "Unity and job creation lead 'to do' list".  Even Obama's concerned about improving our desktop environment.
<cjwatson> infinity: also our init daemon, apparently
<SpamapS> I see a fully verified Unity SRU that has baked 7 days in quantal-proposed. Any reason to hold it back?
<slangasek> should be good
<SpamapS> slangasek: ty
<stgraber> cjwatson, infinity: Can you remember whether we actually need the API for the manifest feature on the tracker? I'm trying to find a use case for it and can't quite find one at the moment...
<stgraber> cjwatson, infinity: as in, do we actually need to retrieve the manifest from nusakan?
<stgraber> with the new code, sending all the builds to the Daily milestone will always do the right thing as the tracker will automatically copy a build to a "real" milestone based on the products listed on the manifest if any such milestone can be found in the "testing" state
<cjwatson> I thought the use case was that the rewritten publish-image-set should get hold of the list of things to release from the tracker
 * cjwatson fixes the proposed migrator
<cjwatson> (I'd not been handling binary-only migrations quite as well as I thought I was)
<stgraber> cjwatson: yeah, that kinda rings a bell. Not sure we actually need to get the manifest to make publish-image-set work but I guess we may want to use the manifest to grab the list of to-publish but not yet ready builds
<bdmurray> I just verified bug 1067993 and it has aged properly
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067993 in vim (Ubuntu Quantal) "Add 'raring' to the list of recognized Ubuntu release names" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067993
<infinity> SpamapS: Hrm, how did you do that ulogd sync?
<infinity> ScottK: Same question for you on sip4?
<infinity> cjwatson: ^-- Both those syncs went straight to the release pocket.  I'd like to think SpamapS and ScottK aren't intentionally abusing any power, so I can only assume (until told otherwise) that they've accidentally done so...
<infinity> cjwatson / stgraber: Lists issues finally sorted, BTW, should stop getting mod nags.
<xnox> filed bug 1076131
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1076131 in python3.2 (Ubuntu Raring) "Please remove python3.2 source+binaries on all arches from raring" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076131
<stgraber> infinity: yay! thanks
<stgraber> infinity: I believe the old syncpackage targets the release pocket, so my guess would be some interaction of that and being queue admin that lets you bypass the automatic reject
<stgraber> so in their case, if they're still on quantal, a simple syncpackage call might be causing the sync to directly land in the release pocket
<stgraber> (that's just vague assumptions based on what I read of the -proposed implementation here)
<tumbleweed> if an sru-team someone could promote the ubuntu-dev-tools in quantal-proposed, that'd certainly help
<tumbleweed> (and then I can upload some bug fixes for it :P )
<SpamapS> infinity: syncpackage ulogd --force ... no bueno?
<stgraber> SpamapS: on quantal I assume?
<SpamapS> no, raring
<tumbleweed> SpamapS: depends on the version of syncpackage you have...
<stgraber> ah, that's odd, raring should always target -proposed...
<SpamapS> 0.143
<tumbleweed> that's quantal
<SpamapS> tumbleweed: right I thought you meant "syncing to quantal"
<SpamapS> so, should I not be using syncpackage?
<stgraber> nope, using syncpackage is fine, just use a newer version :)
<micahg> or remember to do syncpackage -r raring-proposed
<tumbleweed> updating isn't that hard
<infinity> tumbleweed: Promoting.
<SpamapS> Perhaps this is the release where I'll update at alpha1
<tumbleweed> infinity: ta, uploading another one :)
<infinity> SpamapS: I updated at opening, that's how confident I am. :P
<infinity> tumbleweed: Perhaps the default-to-proposed syncy bits might want to wander back to precise as well.
<tumbleweed> the early days are fairly safe. it's when all the crazy stuff starts landing at FF that devel releases get dangerous
<infinity> tumbleweed: I suspect lots of people (*shifty look*) run LTS systems and occasionally call devel tooly things from there.
<tumbleweed> infinity: yeah, I intend to do that
<infinity> tumbleweed: Granted, it's not a big issue for people who aren't archive admins.  But it looks like it's bitten slangasek, cjwatson, SpamapS, and ScottK so far. :P
<infinity> (The second in that list being a bit of irony)
<xnox> =)
<SpamapS> once bitten, twice shy
<cjwatson> syncpackage doesn't use auto-approve, so it should hit the unapproved queue even if you're an AA
<cjwatson> Or maybe not, thinking about it ...
<infinity> cjwatson: Which means the syncs this week that went straight to raring probably also had someone manually accept them afterward? :P
<infinity> Seems unlikely.
<cjwatson> No, I think I'm getting confused by us starting out frozen
 * infinity nods.
<cjwatson> Which one did I get wrong?
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, you didn't.  I used you name in vain.
<infinity> s/you name/your name/
<infinity> The other three I mentioned all did direct syncs, though.
<cjwatson> \o/
<tumbleweed> infinity: ^ there
<infinity> tumbleweed: Impressive that it dragged along PHP and GCrypt at the same time.
<infinity> SRU static cling?
<tumbleweed> :)
<infinity> Huh, look at that, my sketchy t38modem upload built everywhere.
<infinity> I mean, uhm.  Of course it did.
<xnox> hmm... why/how did python3.2 get back into kubuntu?!
<doko> xnox, there are still a lot of packages with Provides: python3.2-*
<xnox> doko: *sigh* why?! provides should not be used in python3....
<doko> xnox, just re-upload for not building with 3.2
<xnox> doko: and there are no rdeps on binary packages built from python3.2 source package (apart from pyside)
 * xnox filed removal request...
<xnox> along with shiboken & pyside.
<xnox> doko: so all python3.2-* provides need to be dropped as well as any *.cpython-32mu.so
<xnox> ?
<doko> xnox, yes, just did upload the ones with the Provides
<xnox> doko: thanks. that should solve a good bunch of *.cpython-32mu.so as well.
<xnox> if not all.
<cjwatson> xnox: back into kubuntu> that's a demotion from core to kubuntu, basically - "back into kubuntu" is a misreading of those changes
<xnox> cjwatson: ah, I see.
<xnox> cjwatson: but nothing in the archive depends on python3.2. I was expecting it to drop from all seeds and end-up in component missmatch...
<xnox> oh wait. pyside.
<xnox> nevermind =)
<cjwatson> indeed.
<xnox> and package-sets != seeds =)
<xnox> thanks =)
<doko> cjwatson, can I have a permanent overwrite for gcc-snapshot to migrate to -release, if at least one arch build succeeds?
<cjwatson> Why?  Surely anything that cares is using -proposed anyway.
<doko> because I'd like to have people the latest build available. porter boxes don't use -proposed, and I don't like telling people enabling -proposed for that
<cjwatson> Well, I'm not at all convinced that the promotion code will actually handle that
<cjwatson> So no, not right now ...
<cjwatson> It's probably possible but needs more thought than just whacking in a hint
<doko> ok
<cjwatson> Plus I haven't actually hooked up hints properly yet
<doko> btw, should the porter boxes use -proposed, or not?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure.  I'd lean towards yes, I think
<infinity> Probably.
<cjwatson> Since we mostly want them to approximate build environments
<doko> sounds fine. I'll add this to my recent ticket
 * infinity tries to figure out why some compilers have spontaenously started producing what look like armel binaries on armhf.
<infinity> This is a bit disconcerting.
<doko> ?
<doko> it's called multilib
<infinity> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/121716426/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.dozzaqueux_3.21-6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz <-- fpc producing armel binaries
<infinity> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/122255799/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.cbmc_4.2-6ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz <-- cbmc calling something in a way that doesn't define __ARM_PCS_VFP
<infinity> I suspect both are related.
<infinity> fpc hasn't changed at all since quantal, so it's obviously something else that broke.
<doko> hmm, gcc-4.7 didn't change that much
<infinity> Yeah, eglibc certainly did, mind you, but I'm unsure if I get to blame it yet.
<infinity> Well, it wouldn't be GCC at all.
<infinity> fpc doesn't call gcc.
 * infinity does a local build to see what these binaries actually are...
<infinity> Actually, hrm.  "not calling gcc" might be the hint I need here.
<infinity> Since I bet it's gcc that sets __ARM_PCS_VFP ...
<infinity> And eglibc seems to care more now than it used to about that being set.
<doko> xnox, python3.2 removed and blacklisted
<doko> infinity, please could you re-creating the raring buildd tarballs so that python3.2 isn't included?
<doko> s/ing/e/
<infinity> doko: Done yesterday.
<doko> cute
<infinity> (Done one better, no python in the tarballs at all)
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341320/ <-- Definitely something gone horribly wrong...
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-08
<infinity> doko: Grr.  So, it's /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/crtn.o that's vaguely broken.  Totally eglibc's fault.  Not sure how it got broken, though.
 * infinity goes crosseyed at these Makefiles and decides to EOD instead.
<cjwatson> doko_: not sure I really see the need for blacklisting python3.2.  the auto-sync wouldn't have brought it back anyway, and we have a poor record of pruning cruft from the blacklist.
<cjwatson> from my point of view the more cases where auto-sync can dtrt automatically and the fewer things we have to add to the blacklist, the better
<cjwatson> I realise this is a change from the crappy old pile of workarounds for sync-source.py -a
<xnox> doko_: Yeah \0/
<cjwatson> seb128: are you in the process of rebuilding stuff for libcogl11, and/or do you need help?
<seb128> cjwatson, that's my plan for the morning, I should be fine without help thanks
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
<ogra_> Unpacking libreoffice-common (from .../libreoffice-common_1%3a3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu5_all.deb) ...
<ogra_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-common_1%3a3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu5_all.deb (--unpack):
<ogra_>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<ogra_> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<ogra_> BAH !
<ogra_> again
<xnox> eagle-data is no longer built by eagle package but britney makes up an excuse "out of date on all arches: eagle-data"
<ogra_> there is something seriously wrong with the panda livefs builder
<ogra_> its the second day in a row it has decompression errors (yesterday it was gzip, not tar though but a similar error)
<cjwatson> xnox: That's odd.  I'll look once I've dug myself out from under python-apt
<xnox> thanks.
<ogra_> hmm, did we change something wrt the adm group to be used beyond for reading logs ?
<seb128> cjwatson, speaking of cogl ... it will stay in proposed until rebuilds are done right?
<xnox> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt looks like yes.
<seb128> cjwatson, is that info with the list of rdepends somewhere? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html says "Valid candidate "
<seb128> xnox, that page is a bit rough to read ;-)
<xnox> seb128: see update_output.txt where britney "tries" to migrate "valid candidates" and fails to do so for cogl.
<cjwatson> seb128: Yes, it will, and unfortunately not yet
<cjwatson> Though there will be
<xnox> seb128: apparently the format imprints in your brain after a while =)
<Laney> or set up a transition tracker
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, that's fine, getting the list is easy enough, I was mostly wondering if there was a page I didn't know about there
<cjwatson> Unless you set up a transition tracker as Laney suggests then update_output is the only such page right now
<seb128> ok, I will stick to "reverse-depends libcogl9" ;-)
 * seb128 gets started
<xnox> doko_: bug 1076305
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1076305 in python3.3 (Ubuntu Raring) "plat-x86_64-linux-gnu is still incomplete" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076305
<xnox> breaks ubiquity & hence all live images.
<tumbleweed> I had a quick shot at visualising dependencies in -proposed. But it doesn't show much... lp:~stefanor/+junk/britney-visualisation
<Laney> got some sample output?
<xnox> for me personally dependencies are easy enough to parse. It's the excuses which are confusing, i.e. the distinction between "building/queued to build" vs "actually failed to build"
<xnox> requires an extra lookup on launchpad =)
<doko_> xnox, that's not a bug. ubiquity using these looks like a bug ...
<tumbleweed> Laney: http://people.ubuntu.com/~stefanor/excuses.dot
<doko_> ev, cjwatson: ^^^
<tumbleweed> Laney: as I said, not showing much
<tumbleweed> I excluded eeverything outside dependency graphs.
<tumbleweed> but it parses the britney output, and could do useful things with the other information...
<Laney> mmm
<xnox> doko_: hmm... we use it because python-dbus calculates max limit of time-out based on INT_MAX.
<ev> well, DBus does, but yeah
<xnox> doko_: but why should it not be exposed any more? I understand that int type in python3 is arbitrary precision, but it kind of helps to know that value in python when interfacing with C / compiled code.
<xnox> ev: ack.
<doko_> xnox, 3.3 generates this module at build time now, before, it wasn't updated for years. so it much depends which headers are included from in.h. you can't rely on this
<cjwatson> MAX_DBUS_TIMEOUT is dead code anyway
<cjwatson> I'll just remove it
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> doko_: and limits.h is not included? oh well, such is life.
<cjwatson> doko_: from my point of view, feel free to close the python3.3 task
<cjwatson> doko_: did you mean to close the seriesless task too?
<doko_> cjwatson, done. I'm fine to reconsider this, but if it's just in our own code ...
<xnox> hah, so it's eglibc2.16 at fault after all.
<doko_> cjwatson, done. hmm, it only did show up after changing the raring task ...
<cjwatson> Yes, usual behaviour when wontfixing series tasks
<cjwatson> xnox: OK, so, I more or less have a fix for the eagle-data situation, but it will actually require *some* manual resolution since it has apparently deliberately started building on fewer architectures, which is a situation that requires forcing
<cjwatson> xnox: But there was definitely a bug since it shouldn't have been showing as out-of-date on i386, so thanks for the heads-up
<xnox> cjwatson: interesting. Well I synced it, so I did "babysit it" =)))))
<xnox> cjwatson: did you respin ubiquity images? it's blocking qa to setup jenkins installer jobs....
<xnox> if not, please do =)
<cjwatson> xnox: respinning Ubuntu desktop now
<xnox> cjwatson: thanks.
<xnox> usb-creator also has INT_MAX usage & it does use MAX_DBUS_TIMEOUT. Should it just stop using that like ubiquity did?
<xnox> ev: ^
<ev> yes
<xnox> ack.
<cjwatson> harder in that case since it actually uses it, but you could just pick a large number
<cjwatson> e.g. hardcode 32-bit INT_MAX
<cjwatson> it's not like it needs to be larger
<xnox> cjwatson: ack.
<seb128> cjwatson, do you know why http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt is not getting cleaned for cogl?
<seb128> cjwatson, I might be reading it wrong but we should have things mostly all rebuilt
<seb128> how/where is the list of what blocks it still there?
<cjwatson> seb128: it'll be waiting for things to finish building
<cjwatson> seb128: update_excuses is a first pass of package-local checks, such as "is it built everywhere"; update_output is the second pass and considers only things that were allowed through the first pass
<seb128> cjwatson, do we have a current list just to make sure I didn't forget any?
<cjwatson> not unless you've set up a transition tracker
<seb128> ok
 * cjwatson makes archive-reports lots faster
<seb128> is there documentation on setting up a transition tracker entry?
<seb128> google is failing me
<cjwatson> ask Laney or xnox
<Laney> there's a simple README, but generally just copy an existing one
<seb128> oh, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/readme.txt
<seb128> ok
<cjwatson> xnox: eagle forced in now
<xnox> seb128: I tend to browse http://release.debian.org/transitions/ and try to find the most similar one.
<xnox> seb128: and then tweak the .build-depends & .depends as appropriate.
<seb128> xnox, thanks
<Laney> there's a fair few examples in our repo now too, which helps
<xnox> seb128: also `$ reverse-depends libfoo1 ` and `$ reverse-depends -b libfoo-dev` help a lot =))))
<seb128> xnox, I went through the reverse-depends libfoo but I think I'm done and I've very low visibility if that's right or if I missed one
<xnox> yeah, tracker helps in those cases. Plus it shows if any of them FTBFS.
<Laney> cjwatson: I still see OLD_PROPOSED_MTIME at archive-reports:85; shouldn't that be updated too?
<cjwatson> uh, what
<cjwatson> oh, blast, that wasn't actually committed so I missed it
<Laney> my fault, I didn't know it was VCSed
<Laney> well, I saw that it had a branch pointing to Riddell so assumed that it was crufty
<cjwatson> fixing
<cjwatson> yeah, ignore that
<cjwatson> it's just locally vcsed although I'm working on it with a bzr+ssh checkout now
<cjwatson> Laney: better now, I think
<Laney> I think that makes sense
<cjwatson> this should make some difference to lillypilly's performance in general - it was periodically being caned by a zillion apt-get processes
<cjwatson> Can somebody have a look at my grub2/precise-proposed SRU?  It blocks most of the rest of the SB stack.
<stgraber> and there we go for the product manifest (currently only on staging): http://iso.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/series/20/manifest
<xnox> stgraber: looks like we are ready to release =)
<highvoltage> nice
<xnox> we have a working image \0/
<cjwatson> hooray
<stgraber> quick, break it!
 * xnox goes to rebase my ubiquity branches & partman merges
<cjwatson> seb128: I don't understand why update_output thinks empathy is still uninstallable; if it's still that way tomorrow I'll poke at it then
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<bdmurray> slangasek: there is a 2nd (and probably older than the one you approved) webapps-applications in the quantal proposed queue, should it just be rejected?
<slangasek> older, really? hmm, I guess so :/
<bdmurray> slangasek: actually the dates inthe changelog are the same so I've no idea what is up
<infinity> cjwatson: Looking at grub2/precise.
<cjwatson> Thanks.  Sorry it's kind of long.
<cjwatson> I know how the kernel guys feel all the time now.
<infinity> The kernel folks seem to continue to be shocked to realise that I actually read their diffs, too. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: Did you test this in a signing-capable PPA to test the results?
<seb128> hum, ok, I went through what I think are cogl rdepends, not sure why it's not getting out of proposed, I will need help to understand why
<infinity> seb128: I'll look at cogl after I'm done with this review.
<seb128> cjwatson, is there anywhere I could check or I just better wait tomorrow when you said you would have a look to the empathy issue?
<cjwatson> infinity: No
<seb128> infinity, thanks, please let me know what you look at so next time I'm less stupid and can try to figure out the issue without pinging you guys
<cjwatson> infinity: I did test-build locally and check that it looked about right
<cjwatson> seb128: It's probably a bug in the migration code - no useful report
<cjwatson> I tested empathy in chdist and it was fine there
<infinity> cjwatson: If you don't have one set up, care to hand it to Andy to upload to his signing PPA?  Might be nice to see it doing what appears to be the right thing.
<cjwatson> My guess would be YA bug in the partial-suite merging code
<cjwatson> mkay
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, I will let it to you guys then, thanks, let me know if I can help on anything
<infinity> cjwatson: Though, I guess, modulo the actual signing bit, a local build should be about the same.
<cjwatson> apw: would you mind fishing grub2 out of the precise queue and dropping it in your PPA?
<apw> cjwatson, sure
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=grub2
<cjwatson> maybe with a slightly decremented version
<apw> yep
<infinity> 3.5~ppa1 works.
<infinity> cjwatson: Why are we limiting linuxefi to amd64?  Surely, some day, there may be an i686 efi machine?
<cjwatson> It failed to build on i386 for some reason I forgot
<infinity> Check.
<cjwatson> So I put it in the "worry about it when it happens" bucket
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Maybe the ia32 vendors will stick with BIOS forever anyway.  Who knows.
<cjwatson> There was talk about it on Atom
<cjwatson> But anyway the amd64-only bit is in quantal too
<infinity> Certainly not worth doing EFI for old skool (now embedded) i486/i586 stuff, so the Atom is the only likely concern.
<apw> i thought most atom was 64bit capable now, even if one does put 32 on it
<infinity> apw: Most new ones are 64-bit, but they're still producing 32-bit parts.  So, it's really what the vendors do with those parts.  We'll see.
<cjwatson> Last UDS there were not-terribly-specific comments from some vendors that we might need 32-bit EFI at some point
<cjwatson> But it's not reached the stage of being a problem
<cjwatson> And even if they do, it might well not involve secure boot, since Windows 8 only supports UEFI in 64-bit mode IIRC
<cjwatson> (Though this is just from reading articles six months ago rather than direct experience)
<apw> cjwatson, grub2> is in my PPA -- https://launchpad.net/~apw/+archive/signing/+packages
<cjwatson> ta
<infinity> "This is only intended as a temporary measure." <-- Famous last words?
<cjwatson> yeah yeah :)
<cjwatson> In theory it still is
<cjwatson> But I didn't get round to revisiting that decision before 12.10
<cjwatson> I *suspect* that it can be reverted now that we know we're not requiring signed kernels (it predates that being clear)
<cjwatson> But need to check and think about it a bit, and make sure it does something reasonable in the fallback path
<infinity> cjwatson: Also, a patch pointing to bzr.lp.net imports as "upstream" is a bit strange, but whatever. :P
<cjwatson> So I thought it better to backport something as close as possible to what we tested in 12.10, at least in terms of SB policy
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, absolutely, if we're going to mangle any of this branching, we need to do it in an unstable release first.
<cjwatson> I generally use LP as the reference because savannah's loggerhead installation at least historically hasn't been very reliable
<cjwatson> It's a mirror rather than an import though - upstream uses bzr
<infinity> Oh, right.
<cjwatson> I tried to keep the 1.99-specific mangling to the "supporting backports" patch wherever possible, although there are a few other details like the module list needing to be different for 1.99
<cjwatson> I will confess I haven't actually tested this on SB because OMG the pain of setting all that up independently
<cjwatson> I thought it was likely to be rather more economical to assemble it all in -proposed and then build images off that
<infinity> Indeed.
<cjwatson> But I can possibly try grub-mkrescue off apw's PPA or something
<infinity> Well, images aren't necessary.  We could stage it all in a PPA and... Yeah.
<infinity> cjwatson: The backport support thing wasn't as scary as I thought it would be.  Except for the whole utf8 handling bit.
 * infinity blinks at his INBOX...
<infinity> cjwatson: Did britney go crazy last night and copy apt 6 times in a row?
<infinity> cjwatson: Okay, want to poke at http://ppa.launchpad.net/apw/signing/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/uefi/grub2-amd64/ and see if it seems to be what you think it should be?
<infinity> cjwatson: I didn't see anything obviously broken in the diff, so I'm inclined to accept once you've had a poke at the PPA output.
<bdmurray> why does the diff for shotwell in quantal proposed include a version that is already in quantal?
<bdmurray> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/121739080/shotwell_0.13.0-0ubuntu2_0.13.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<infinity> bdmurray: The diff is generated against the last version that was in proposed.
<slangasek> because queuediff diffs against the last version of the package that was in quantal-proposed :/
<infinity> bdmurray: Longstanding bug.
<bdmurray> is there a workaround?
<infinity> Yeah, download the sources and diff yourself. :P
<infinity> apt-get source foo && queue fetch foo && debdiff *dsc
<infinity> (Or however you prefer to obtain A and B)
<xnox> bdmurray: pull-lp-source $package [$distro[-$pocket]] is also nice.
<infinity> I need to train my fingers to use that.
<infinity> I assume it just does an API lookup for the latest published in $series, and then dgets it (ish)?
<xnox> infinity: yeah. But it's clever and with $ pull-lp-source package it tries raring-proposed and then raring ;-)
<xnox> and it fetches from librarian, not from archive mirrors.
<xnox> so you can request _any_ version e.g. $ pull-lp-source package 0.3.2-21build3
<xnox> also pull-debian-source does the same but for debian (again series or versions) and it fetches _any_ version from snapshots.debian.net =)))))
<xnox> cunning pair of beasts.
<infinity> xnox: I was just about to ask.
<infinity> xnox: I hit snapshot and dget all the time.
<infinity> xnox: This could prove a handy tool to train myself to actually use.
<bdmurray> xnox: thanks
<xnox> infinity: well I did wrapper scripts for both =))) to do grab-sync & grab-merge to bang ubuntu&debian versions together, show debdiff and test sbuild them. Handy for sponsorship.
<xnox> this is packaging remaining tools needed to build nexus7 images on ubuntu.
<xnox> sources were already part of the source package, but the binaries were not previously built.
<xnox> please accept =)))))
<infinity> xnox: Your changelog doesn't match reality. :P
<xnox> infinity: in what sense?
<infinity> xnox: Did you want it to be android-tools-fsutils or android-tools-ext4-utils?
<infinity> xnox: Changelog says the latter, package says the former.
<xnox> infinity: meh... i had three names and kept on changing them. the one that is actually built as a deb is the one I wanted.
<infinity> Alright.
<xnox> "fsutils"
<xnox> sorry about confusion.
 * xnox naming packages is hard
<infinity> Grr, seb left just as I was about to tell him why cogl was broken. :P
<infinity> Laney: Any urge to update gnome-desktop3 to >= 3.6.1?  That's snagging a bunch of stuff in proposed, and you're TIL.
<xnox> infinity: tells us, why is cogl broken? =)
<jbicha> oh, I guess gnome-desktop3 is my fault, I can upload the new version
<xnox> infinity: lol ;-)
<infinity> jbicha: Ahh, thanks.
<infinity> xnox: It was that.  Or, rather, that a bunch of stuff is all snagged together, and some things depend on the new gnome-desktop, which doesn't exist yet. :P
<jetsaredim> bdmurray: can you take a look at bug 205509 and let me know if I have put enough detail/info to get the fix picked up for quantal?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 205509 in transcode (Ubuntu) "tcdecode(dvdrip) fails to work" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205509
<jetsaredim> i suppose that question could also apply to ScottK and skaet
<bdmurray> jetsaredim: the test case could use some more details but it seems fine to me
<infinity> jetsaredim: Your test case isn'ta test case.
<infinity> bdmurray: Jinx.
<jetsaredim> suggestions?
<infinity> jetsaredim: Test cases should just be something like "run 'foo-command --switch argument' and watch it fail before update, and succeed after"
<jetsaredim> infinity: fair enough
<infinity> jetsaredim: The point being that someone other than you should be able to follow the directions to reproduce, if required. ;)
<jetsaredim> does it necessarily have to be the the exact command
<jetsaredim> cause it's much easier to reproduce the issue through dvdrip
<jetsaredim> since all the flags and whatnot are set for you
<infinity> jetsaredim: Sure.  Doesn't matter what the testcase is, as long as it's descriptive steps that show the problem.
<infinity> jetsaredim: Anyhow, it otherwise looks fine, and the 1-line diff isn't exactly hard to understand.
<jetsaredim> sure
<jetsaredim> what is the process for getting this into quantal-updates?
<infinity> jetsaredim: Actually, the original bug description seems to have a command line that would be a reasonable test-case. :P
<jetsaredim> not that it's a major earth-shattering issue but its bugging the hell out of me
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> i was just about to copy/paste that
<infinity> jetsaredim: The next step would be finding someone willing to sponsor the upload, if you're not an uploader yourself.
<jetsaredim> yes, i'm not
<infinity> Wow, old bug.
<infinity> jetsaredim: Would you be able to test packages on both precise and quantal if someone (say, me) were to do the actual SRUs for you?
<jetsaredim> i'm sure i could fire up a vm for precise
<jetsaredim> i don't currently have this in a branch at the moment
<jetsaredim> so i guess i'd need to do that first?
<infinity> jamespage: Don't worry about that.  It's a 1-line patch, I'll JFDI.
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> jetsaredim: ^
<infinity> jamespage: Nevermind, tab fail.
<jetsaredim> heh
<jetsaredim> kthen
<infinity> jetsaredim: Oh, hrm.  Looks like precise has --enable-libmpeg2convert
<infinity> jetsaredim: Can you confirm that in a VM?  I'll do the quantal SRU now.
<jetsaredim> sure
<jetsaredim> infinity: i'll have to do an install first but shouldn't take that long
<infinity> Makes a more valid argument for the Q SRU, if it's a regression from precise.
<jetsaredim> indeed
<infinity> bdmurray: If you want to give the above 1-line diff a quick once-over, then we can get The Guy Who Knows How To Test This to test it soon. :P
 * infinity hates verifying bugs where the test case, ultimately, starts with "obtain some data file you may not have".
<slangasek> infinity: as far as I'm concerned, that's not a valid test case
<jetsaredim> yea - unfortunately there's really not much use for transcode without a random datafile to "trans"
<slangasek> if the test case can't be followed by someone who doesn't already have the environment/data/package, it's not a complete test case
<infinity> slangasek: Well, in this case, I suspect it fails on nearly any vob.  But if you don't happen to have any vobs handy, I'm not sure it's sane to demand someone furnish you with one, rather than just asking them to test.
<infinity> slangasek: And if the test case involves, say, a copyrighted vob you can't distribute...
<slangasek> sure; in most cases you can probably link to whoever /is/ distributing it, though
<infinity> slangasek: Link to, as in "Step 1: Buy a copy of Fight Club, director's cut, region 2"?
<slangasek> heh, not so much
<slangasek> "here's a torrent" <- wfm ;P
<infinity> Naughty.
<jetsaredim> i suspect that's why not too many people have commented on the bug
<infinity> jetsaredim: That fine line between not wanting to admit you rip DVDs and wishing the tool worked right?
<jetsaredim> indeed
<infinity> jetsaredim: Thankfully, it's perfectly legal to rip copyrighted DVDs in many places that aren't the US. :P
<slangasek> infinity: ahwell, I just wrote an SRU test case that says "make smoser test", so I'm clearly not as much a purist as I pretend either
<infinity> slangasek: *laugh*
<infinity> jetsaredim: If you're on amd64, the build's done, if you want to go forth and verify: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transcode/3:1.1.7-2ubuntu1/+build/3967662
<jetsaredim> precise still building
<infinity> jetsaredim: I'm pretty sure it should be fine in precise, from looking at debian/rules, but verifying there would be nice too, sure.
<xnox> doesn't like Big Bunny offer a *free* dvd. Can it be reproduced with that?
<infinity> (I already invalidated my precise task)
<infinity> xnox: I'm sure it can probably be reproduced with free data from somewhere.  On the other hand, with someone here right now who can test, I don't really care what data they use.
<infinity> (In the absence of a tester, I likely wouldn't have SRUed at all)
<jetsaredim> infinity: seems to workie on quantal
<infinity> jetsaredim: Shiny, follow up to the bug with that info and set the verification-done tag, s'il vous plaît.
<jetsaredim> let me know if you *do* want me to test the precise version
<infinity> jetsaredim: Well, precise's debian/rules looks correct.  Based on that, I invalidated the precise task, so I'm not wildly picky.  If someone decides it doesn't work, they can reopen the bug on precise.
<infinity> jetsaredim: (Looks like this regressed in Q when we synced with Debian, which had the flag disabled)
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> i'm updating my precise vm at the moment and can verify shortly
<infinity> jetsaredim: Alright, cool.
<infinity> Laney: You're off the hook for gnome-desktop3, jbicha delivered.
<jetsaredim> many thanks
<Laney> I saw
<Laney> what was snagged on it?
<infinity> Let's see if this makes britney happy with the gnome/cogl/etc mess.  Should do.
<Laney> I'd rather the person who made /that/ happen be on the hook (perhaps that was jbicha)
<infinity> Laney: It was probably him, yes. :P
<infinity> Laney: Yeah, it was his gnome-shell upload that bumped some deps to 3.6.1
 * Laney nods
<stgraber> infinity, cjwatson: QA tracker changes landed in production so we now have the manifest API and all the needed magic for his cycle.
<stgraber> *this
<infinity> stgraber: \o/
<infinity> stgraber: Can you take a very long coffee break for a few days, so I don't feel like such a slacker?
<infinity> stgraber: Thanks.
<stgraber> :)
<highvoltage> sometimes I wonder if stgraber really ever sleeps.
<stgraber> oh I'm sure I'm sleeping a lot more than some of my colleagues ;)
<infinity> highvoltage: What's "sleep"?
<smoser> slangasek, thats fine. i did at least sniff the raring stuff.
<smoser> but i didntn look at read-only iscsi root.
<stgraber> infinity: I dumped the work items from the pad into https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-r-release-manifest-streamlining so I could mark mine as done, I'll let you do the rest of the drafting though :)
<infinity> stgraber: Gee thanks, I was really worried someone else might draft it for me. :P
<stgraber> infinity: no problem, I know how much you like drafting those, I wouldn't take that away from you ;)
<slangasek> smoser: right; this is for the SRU to precise, to let your cloud-init stuff work in all its glory, so certainly needs more complete testing
<smoser> sort of.
<smoser> i'm fairly confident in the non-iscsi root case.
<smoser> and, at least fo rth eime being, the iscsi-root case is covered as the images already have a patched mountall and patched cloud-init.
<slangasek> smoser: you're using a non-distro patched mountall package for official Ubuntu cloud images?
<smoser> no.
<smoser> for the maas.ubuntu.com/images images.
<smoser> which are only used in maas.
<slangasek> hmm, alright
<smoser> i wasn't happy about that.
<slangasek> well anyway, I'd like you to not have to do that either
<smoser> but... i'm using copied mountall from quantal.
<slangasek> which is why I've pushed the mountall SRU to precise
<smoser> right.
<cjwatson> infinity: the structure of that grub2 build looks ok.  not tried actually booting as yet, as I say ...
<infinity> cjwatson: Meh, booting is overrated.
<infinity> That's a whole lot of tasks on bug 1075181...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1075181 in shim (Ubuntu Precise) "Backport UEFI Secure Boot support for Ubuntu 12.04.2" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075181
<cjwatson> I *think* I got them all
 * infinity adds linux-lts-quantal-signed.
<cjwatson> awesome, thanks.  will continue with the rest of the stack tomorrow
<infinity> Cute that I can assign bug tasks to it, even though it only exists in a PPA.
<cjwatson> infinity: britney/apt> six is a bit excessive, but if it gets a bit lost and runs multiple times during a single publisher run then that kind of thing can happen
<infinity> cjwatson: Was the plan to also make this work with 3.2.0, or only with the backport kernels?
<cjwatson> yeah, all you need is an SPN
<cjwatson> only with the enablement kernels
<infinity> Alright, then I'll delete the linux-signed task from there.
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> 'cos otherwise we have to backport the efi handover protocol stuff
<cjwatson> and meh
<jbicha> infinity: gnome-desktop3 migrated but cogl is still stuck
<infinity> jbicha: Fun.  Let me look why now.
<infinity> jbicha: Hrm.  Looks installable to me now.  Let's see if britney tries harder this next cycle.
<infinity> Oh, wait.  My "looks installable" apt run shows both libcogl11 and libcogl9 being installed.  I suspect that's ungood. :P
<infinity>  libclutter-gst-1.0-0 : Depends: libcogl9 (>= 1.9.6) but it is not going to be installed
 * infinity checks if a no-change rebuild will fix that.
<infinity> jbicha: What I used to determine this, BTW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1343991/
<infinity> jbicha: Basically "explicitly don't install libcogl9, and try to install everything that britney was complaining about being broken".
<infinity> jbicha: And for added fun, clutter-gst doesn't build against raring-proposed.  Is there a new upstream?
<jbicha> infinity: oh yeah, it looks like we didn't even try to rebuild it
<infinity> jbicha: I just tried, iz broke.
<infinity> jbicha: Ahh, there's a 1.9 going on upstream, perhaps that's what we want.
<jbicha> infinity: no, that's clutter-gst-2.0
<infinity> Though, you'd think not, as that's un... Yeah.
<infinity> jbicha: Well, either way, the 1.6 no workie, so needs fixing.
<jbicha> infinity: ok at least we know where the problem is; I'll try poking on it tonight
<infinity> jbicha: Danke.
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-09
<slangasek> eep, python-support trying to sneak back in
<infinity> slangasek: Can't we just rid Debian of it and not fight this fight every 3 weeks? :/
<slangasek> infinity: I'm surprised we're having to fight it again
<slangasek> er, especially since this is an Ubuntu-specific change
<xnox> some pythons cannot change their spots....
<infinity> Oh, the issue is that something started depending on libffdao?
<slangasek> infinity: no, the issue is that libffado now depends on python-support in Ubuntu where it doesn't in Debian
<slangasek> AIUI
<slangasek> one sec, still sharpening my pitchfork
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, apt-get source got me an old version from Q...
<infinity> doko just messed up the merge, s'all.
<infinity> Oh, no.  Not even that.
<infinity> Current source is fine (except for the FTBFS).
<slangasek> hmm, so there's a britney bug here?
<slangasek> libffado source was updated in raring, all binaries are out of date
<infinity> slangasek: The "issue" is that someone did the silly "sync, then merge" thing, and component-mismatches is reporting on the synced one.
<slangasek> hmm
<infinity> Since the synced one made it through.
<slangasek> furthermore, they synced to raring
<infinity> Or that.
<infinity> doko: Update your copy of ubuntu-dev-tools.
<infinity> doko: To one that syncs to -proposed by default, since you're an AA and bypass the reject.
<slangasek> doko: unless you want us to consider main open for python-support dependencies ;)
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, same thing to you, if you haven't already, you had a direct sync or two on -changes as well. :P
 * infinity goes to eat.
<slangasek> infinity: ack, pulling now
<jbicha> infinity: can you sponsor http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344064/ for me?
<xnox> jbicha: infinity: done.
<jbicha> infinity: I've never seen that "hyphen at the end of a package to mark it for removal" feature
<infinity> jbicha: You can also do the inverse, which is wildly confusing: "apt-get remove foo+"
<infinity> jbicha: And yeahp, sponsoring away.
<jbicha> infinity: xnox already sponsored it
<infinity> jbicha: Oh, so he did.
<infinity> slangasek: Any clue about the dh_python2 vomit in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/122410716/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.libffado_2.0.99%2Bsvn2171-2ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<ScottK> infinity: ffado-mixer-qt4 isn't actually made of Python is it?
<infinity> ScottK: Probably not.  But shouldn't dh_python2 -i DTRT?
<infinity> Like any other dh_ thingee...
<infinity> Though this would explain why it only fails on i386.
<ScottK> At a glance it's a dh_python2 bug to not handle that gracefully, but -Xffado-mixer-qt4 should at least work around it.
<infinity> ScottK: Check.  Let me give that a whirl.
<ScottK> infinity: Please file a bug against python-defaults in Debian too.
<infinity> Oh, wait, it's being called explicitle on -pffado-mixer-qt4
<infinity> explicitly, too.
<ScottK> Unless it's made of Python, just don't do that then.
<ScottK> Bogus dh_python2 transitions FTL.
<infinity> Well, doko was just doing s/dh_pysupport/dh_python2/
<infinity> So, this may warrant a bit of looking at.
<infinity> ScottK: Yeah, it's definitely python.
 * ScottK looks.
<infinity> Or, at least, support/mixer-qt4/ffado/ is full of python...
<infinity> Yeah, and so is ./support/mixer-qt4/ffado-mixer.in
<ScottK> Right.  And the whole thing is full of CDBS.
<infinity> It sure is.
<ScottK> The best thing about meeting Jonas at UDS was the chance to abuse him in person about CDBS.
<infinity> That shouldn't matter at this point, though.
<infinity> Since the build log clearly shows dh_install and friends happening before dh_python2, we should be out of potential CDBS hell by then.
<xnox> infinity: ScottK: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/121157920/urwid_1.0.1-2_1.0.1-2ubuntu1.diff.gz
<ScottK> I have this suspicion that somehow by the time we get there, the python versions is unset somehow.
<infinity> xnox: Eww, for the "literary" reference.
<infinity> xnox: But if you know what's broken, feel free to fix it. :P
<infinity> Although, it's 1am there.
<xnox> yeah!.....
<infinity> Maybe this should be a python/cdbs learning experience for me.
<jbicha> yay! cogl migrated
<infinity> jbicha: Thanks for fixing -gst. :)
<xnox> will upload the other half of boost1.49 tomorrow
 * cjwatson tries to work around an LP timeout in kernel-overrides
<cjwatson> (i.e. please don't process those kernel binaries in NEW as I have a nice test case right now)
<infinity> Heh, I won't.
<infinity> (Though, since kernels went all-main, I can't say I ever used fancy scripts)
<cjwatson> infinity: also helps that I believe the default binary override bug has been fixed
<cjwatson> ok, fallback now in kernel-overrides - at least it might help with kernels other than the mainline one
<ScottK> xnox: Did you get libffado sorted?
<xnox> ScottK: didn't even look at it.
<ScottK> Oh.
<doko> ScottK, infinity did upload
<ScottK> doko: Thanks.
<ScottK> infinity: Please file a bug against python-defaults since whatever was wrong in the package, dh_python2 should do something more friendly than a traceback.
<doko> ScottK, it did work before, not sure what I did do wrong in the patch
<seb128> cjwatson, do you know why boost1.49 is not moving to raring?
<seb128> it's a simple patch upload (e.g no packaging, abi, shlib, etc change) and it built on all arches
<cjwatson> looking
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> it seems entangled with swig2.0
<cjwatson> seb128: boost-mpi-source1.49 produces binaries with exact-version dependencies on libboost1.49-dev
<cjwatson> looks like that needs to be updated in sync
<cjwatson> want me to take care of that or will you?
<seb128> cjwatson, if you want to do it please feel free
<seb128> I will have a look in a bit otherwise (just finishing something else first)
<cjwatson> I'll sort it out
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<seb128> cjwatson, btw how did you find the issue? going through the binaries listed on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt?
<cjwatson> I used chdist
<cjwatson> 'chdist apt-get raring-proposed-i386 install dolfin-dev' as ubuntu-archive@lillypilly and then repeatedly added the binaries it was complaining about until apt gave me a useful error
<cjwatson> same way I'd have debugged any uninstallability problem in the past
<seb128> ok, thanks for the hint
<cjwatson> now, Laney's correct that it's also tied up with swig2.0, so I'll have a look at that too in a bit if nobody else does
<cjwatson> (you can find that part by starting with dolfin-bin)
<cjwatson> that might not actually be a blocker for boost1.49 absent the boost-mpi-source1.49 problem
<Laney> not sure if boost couldn't migrate on its own though
<cjwatson> yeah, I think it probably could
<cjwatson> easiest to fix mpi and then find out :)
<xnox> cjwatson: me was thinking to do do boost1.49 today, or did you match it already?
<cjwatson> boost-mpi-source1.49 you mean?  I'm working on it now
<xnox> cjwatson: ok. go ahead.
<plars>  #newark
<plars> poo irc client
<micahg>  #hades ?
<ogra-cb>  #jfk
<xnox>  #luton   <--- probably the most unfriendly airport I have ever been to.
<ogra-cb> xnox, well, micahg's suggestion sounds even more unpleasant to fly to :)
<xnox> ogra-cb: ha =) it's the weekend, and I don't know what to do =)
<ogra-cb> oh you poor workaholic
 * ogra-cb pets xnox 
<xnox> ogra-cb: funny you should say that, I'm not sure when to take my holidays =)
<ogra-cb> heh, same here
<micahg> xnox: port the rest of main to python3? :)
<ogra-cb> i guess the december will be silent this year
<xnox> micahg: well, I want to setup a local mirror first. I guess I can do that now....
<ogra-cb> that doesnt require much work though
<ogra-cb> more of a test of our patiency and yous bandwith
<ogra-cb> *your
 * xnox has 100 MBps line....
 * micahg guesses xnox is paying less for his 100Mbps than /me is paying for 25Mbps
<ogra-cb> you are so spoiled
 * ogra-cb still is on 2M SDSL
<slangasek> ogra-cb: not ISDN? ;)
<ogra-cb> haha, to expensive :)
 * stgraber is on symetric 1000Mbps at the moment ;)
<stgraber> and that's on my laptop, not some remote server :)
 * iulian is on asymmetric rubbish Mbps.
<iulian> That's what happens when one is miles away from the telephone exchange.
<iulian> :(
 * tumbleweed sees armel has gone. Britney will need to be told to stop caring about it
<infinity> tumbleweed: We'll get there.
 * tumbleweed waves goodbye to it, and goes to bed
<xnox> thanks for accepting debtags python3, now I uploaded python3-pyasn1 ;-)
<infinity> xnox: http://amzn.to/lC4jhe
<xnox> infinity: coming from you, it is a bit ironic =)
<infinity> xnox: Just because I'm illeterate doesn't give you the right to make fu-- oh, you mean because I don't sleep?  Right.
<infinity> illiterate, even.  There's some irony...
<infinity> xnox: But I'm "sleeping" right now.  I took a sick day and went back to bed, remember?
<xnox> infinity: as in you don't always sleep on schedule. not making any fun of anybody =)
<cjwatson> Do we need to wait for things like libreoffice/armel to finish before killing the DAS?
<cjwatson> Oh, that's in quantal anyway
<cjwatson> Running builds, in any case
<cjwatson> Er, and echan
<infinity> Yeah, probably.
<xnox> DON'T PANIC
 * xnox got an armel reject email ;-)
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-10
<infinity> xnox: That was me.
<jbicha> xnox: it looks like guilt doesn't like git 1.8
<xnox> jbicha: yeah, I know. Trying to sort it out. The guilt's test-suite fails with 1.8
<xnox> infinity: it's alright, it's ok =)
<xnox> uploaded fixed guilt
<xnox> Please demote gnupginterface to universe.
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<ScottK> xnox: Done.
<xnox> ScottK: thanks.
<xnox> universe -> main: bug 1077484
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1077484 in shadow (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libsemanage (shadow's rdep to continue SELinux support in shadow)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077484
<cjwatson> xnox: FWIW override changes and deletions are currently rather painful due to an LP incident that massively bloated the BinaryPackagePublishingHistory table: they tend to time out a lot.  Probably best waiting a couple of days for most of those
<cjwatson> (At least we think that's why)
<xnox> cjwatson: ok. I opened the bug because component-mismatches didn't pick it up, for future reference.
<xnox> cjwatson: it's not urgent by any means.
<cjwatson> Eh, that means it's inappropriate to mve
<cjwatson> *move
<cjwatson> Ah, but the new build-dep is only in -proposed, right?
<xnox> cjwatson: hm... please explain to me why then? or better how would I find out, why.
<xnox> cjwatson: yes, -proposed only.
<cjwatson> OK, so we've not done much of this yet in the new world order
<cjwatson> The reason we don't move stuff until c-m tells us to is that otherwise c-m will tell us to move it right back
<cjwatson> But that isn't so obviously applicable here because once it moves out of -proposed that'll satisfy c-m
<cjwatson> However, we need to adapt c-m to cope better with the new world order somehow; haven't thought through the exact details of how yet
<cjwatson> In any case, the MIR will need to be approved before we move it
<cjwatson> I'm not on that team so SEP :-)
<xnox> well.... laney did a magic download script to con-cat both -propose & -release pockets for the transition tracker. As it only knows how to look at a single packages per arch.
<xnox> what does SEP stand for?
<xnox> ack. I figured MIR should be in-place. Was not sure how to report a possible issue with c-m, hence raised it here.
<cjwatson> Somebody Else's Problem (Douglas Adams)
<xnox> ack. =))))))))))
<xnox> ... field
<cjwatson> Yeah, uh, given that I've spent considerable time debugging britney's release/proposed merging code and it took me about four or five goes to get it right, I'm going to think hard about it if it's all the same to you :-)
<cjwatson> component-mismatches is in ubuntu-archive-tools, so you can file bugs on that LP project
 * Laney feels hilighted
<Laney> Doesn't seem wrong to wait for everything to be in -release before component mismatching?
<cjwatson> Problem is some things can't migrate until components are right
<cjwatson> E.g. this case where shadow won't build until either it stops using libsemanage or libsemanage is in main
<cjwatson> It's all a bit complicated now :-)
<Laney> Oh, ho hum.
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-04
<xnox> infinity: I think I got boost as far as I can. See removal plan at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost1.53/+bug/1245005 . Can you please go over it & sanity check it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1245005 in orthanc (Ubuntu) "Please remove boost1.49 & 1.53 from trusty-release" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ogra_> cjwatson, ARGH !
<ogra_> cdimage@nusakan:~$ mark-current -p ubuntu-touch -s saucy -i daily-preinstalled -a armhf 20131031.1
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/20131031.1/.marked_good'
<ogra_> and in fact ...
<ogra_> cdimage@nusakan:~$ ls /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/
<ogra_> 20131018  pending
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> ignore me !
<ogra_> sorry, not enough coffee yet
<cjwatson> Laney: ben tested as best I can and merged; RT drafted for once it's in the release pocket.  I think I then just need to migrate the config history across and deal with updating the wrapper scripts once the RT's been processed.
<cjwatson> I've checked that it makes the ocaml tracker look a lot more sensible, which I'm fairly sure is due to the dose switch
<cjwatson> And we can drop deduplicate-packages as you've already discussed in Debian bug mail
<seb128> bdmurray, infinity, slangasek: hey, could you get https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=ido approved?
<seb128> bdmurray, infinity, slangasek: some gtk changes made that bug more frequent in saucy and it would be nice to get the fix in
<seb128> (having indicator-appmenu and hud approved would be nice as well if somebody feels like reviewing those then)
<bdmurray> seb128: there is a new upload for hud?
<seb128> bdmurray, new upload?
<seb128> bdmurray, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=hud
<bdmurray> seb128: well there is one in -proposed already that was flagged as causing some regressions
<seb128> bdmurray, hum?
<seb128> bdmurray, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud suggests there is none in proposed (it moved to updates)
<seb128> bdmurray, do you have a bug/reference for the regression?
<bdmurray> seb128: right, sorry
<bdmurray> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<seb128> bdmurray, is there any way to see those issues from launchpad? (e.g tags or something)
<bdmurray> seb128: what do you mean? these don't exist as bugs in Launchpad since they are reported by users of the stable release and bug filing is turned off by default.  Long term we plan to open bugs in Launchpad for these types of crashes.
<seb128> bdmurray, I'm just wondering if I can get email notification in some way for those
<bdmurray> seb128: generally the uploader of the package is email regarding the regression which in this case is ps-jenkins@lists.canonical.com
<seb128> bdmurray, right, I'm not even sure that goes something, not to the packager that asked for the upload in any case
<seb128> something->somewhere
<seb128> bdmurray, that's the email of the upload bot
<seb128> bdmurray, in any case the hud SRU moved to updates and the current in the queue fix extra things
<bdmurray> seb128: do you know if it will fix any of these new crashes?
<seb128> bdmurray, I'm not sure, those issues seem buggy
<seb128> e.g https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d190cec8ca35dbef61a89965aa0339d7837910fe
<seb128> This problem failed to retrace.
<seb128> bdmurray, I wonder if that's typical "the old version which was still loaded hit the old bug, but apport reported the installed package version which was the new version"
<bdmurray> that wasn't one inthe report and failed to retrace ones are not considered a regression
<seb128> bdmurray, I don't know about the other ones, but I can ping ted about them
<bdmurray> seb128: that'd be great
<seb128> bdmurray, in any case the SRU was fixing the most common saucy error, the new one has much less frequent on the report ... still would be good to investigate
<slangasek> bdmurray: so do you have a handle on this ido package seb128 mentioned, or should I have a look?
<bdmurray> slangasek: I'll take a look at that.  I'd like a second opinion on releasing cloud-init (from -proposed) early though.
<bdmurray> seb128: with regards to your comment regarding 'typical "old version was still loaded...' comment that should be fixed with bug 1039220
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1039220 in apport (Ubuntu Quantal) "don't report crashes for programs that don't match the file on disk (like for kernel crashes)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039220
<seb128> bdmurray, hum,k, I wonder if we still have cases where it happens
<xnox> pytango/armhf has finished building 57min ago, yet rmadison -S says it's not in trusty-proposed yet. Should I just wait, or is something wrong?
<cjwatson> looking
<cjwatson> It looks like we're having a couple of gigantic publisher runs, is all
<cjwatson> libav and chromium security updates in succession, each to lots of series
<cjwatson> chromium has a number of half-gigabyte debs so it takes a while just for the publisher to fetch them from the librarian never mind anything else
<bdmurray> seb128: do you know the errors bucket for the crash for bug 1243654?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243654 in hud (Ubuntu Saucy) "window-stack-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in BamfWindow::windowId()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243654
<bdmurray> I found it never mind
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks
<cjwatson> xnox: it's there now
<cjwatson> FYI: publisher down pending investigation of I/O errors
<slangasek> bdmurray: cloud-init> LGTM, it's a targeted fix and has been verified
<bdmurray> slangasek: okay, thanks I'll release it
<mapreri> Hi! i would like to do an SRU to fix the bug #1242413. I havn't upload rights, but I can find a sponsor easily. Can I make a debdiff and submit a SRU bug with it? (following the wiki page, of course)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242413 in nautilus-dropbox (Ubuntu) "nautilus-dropbox needs a dependency on libappindicator1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242413
<xnox> mapreri: yeap, makde a debdiff, attach to the bug report and subscrib "ubuntu-sponsors" to the bug.
<mapreri> xnox: great, I think several people need that fix (at least, on the Italian ML there are a lot of people complaining...)
<xnox> Can python2.7 be hinted past openvswitch ADT failure? (openvswitch is being worked on to fix it's dkms module)
<xnox> cjwatson: i ported ubuntu-keyboard to the new libpinyin, merge proposal upstream is here https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-keyboard/libpinyin4/+merge/193859 but the "C.I." merger builds my merge-proposal without "trusty-proposed" enabled, so can't install new libpinyin. =/
<xnox> that should unblock db removal, and pinyin transition into -release.
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-05
<Laney> cjwatson: great, nice work
<Laney> I set up a configs branch; did you find that?
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-transition-trackers/ubuntu-transition-tracker/configs
<Laney> bitrotted but you get the idea
<Laney> and I think there was independent work on the level calculation which benefits haskell/ocaml in addition to the dose switch
<cjwatson> xnox: OK, cool, have you asked #ubuntu-ci-eng to help with the merger issue?
<cjwatson> Laney: Yep, next step is to port commits over to that branch
<cjwatson> Laney: And indeed, I'm keen on getting the improved level calculation although the correctness issue with :any is definitely more important
<Laney> Sure is
<xnox> cjwatson: merged automake-1.14 is in new =) i poke on #ubuntu-ci-eng about merger.
<cjwatson> xnox: Yeah, still slogging my way through morning tasks
<sil2100> Hi guys! Anyone from the SRU team having some free time for a saucy SRU? We need to get ubuntu-download-manager SRUed, it's in the unapproved saucy queue right now
<sil2100> The bug in mention: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1240656
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240656 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "disable debug logging by default" [Critical,In progress]
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ <- new tracker in place
<stgraber> mdeslaur: ping
<mdeslaur> stgraber: I'm not really here, but what's up?
<stgraber> mdeslaur: I'm looking at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/155309983/xorg-server-lts-quantal_2%3A1.13.0-0ubuntu6.3~precise1_2%3A1.13.0-0ubuntu6.5~precise1.diff.gz and I'm wondering whether that's really aimed at precise-proposed rather than landing straight in -security
<stgraber> (that's xorg-server-lts-quantal 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.5~precise1 in the queue)
<mdeslaur> wth...one sec, looking
<stgraber> so if you can confirm this is indeed intended for -security, I'll get it pushed directly in there so it doesn't have to stay a week in proposed
<mdeslaur> stgraber: that looks completely wrong
<mdeslaur> the changelog says "xorg-server" as the package name
<mdeslaur> not xorg-server-lts-quantal like it's supposed to
<mdeslaur> stgraber: something exploded there
<stgraber> yeah, I believe they do some kind of automated mangling, so the changelog stays identical to the source, debian/control gets mangled and the .changes contains the right target
<mdeslaur> stgraber: I am _completely_ confused what that's all about
<mdeslaur> stgraber: that _definitely_ shouldn't be in the archive at all I believe
<mdeslaur> stgraber: as it will overwrite the newer security release
<stgraber> tjaalton: around?
<mdeslaur> stgraber: even the one in precise-proposed shouldn't be there
<mdeslaur> as that one also overrides the last security update
<stgraber> ok, so it looks like this is a straight copy ot precise of xorg-server 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.5 in quantal
<stgraber> 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.5 in quantal hasn't yet been approved into quantal-proposed, it's in the queue, here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/155309276/xorg-server_2%3A1.13.0-0ubuntu6.1_2%3A1.13.0-0ubuntu6.5.diff.gz
<mdeslaur> stgraber: ah, ok, that makes more sense then
<stgraber> so are you saying we have security updates that are in precise in our xorg-server-lts-quantal package that aren't in the xorg-server of quantal in version 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.5?
<mdeslaur> stgraber: the changelog you liked me to originally only had part of the changes listed in it
<stgraber> yeah, that one was horribly confusing... I ended up doing another debdiff locally to try and understand that mess :)
<mdeslaur> stgraber: xorg-server (2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.5) from quantal-proposed can be pushed as xorg-server-lts-quantal 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.5~precise1
<stgraber> so I guess I'll go and review the quantal upload first, and if that one looks good, accept the precise backport of it into -proposed
<mdeslaur> stgraber: I'm a bit surprised that we don't need to mangle the package name in the changelog...but if it works, then fine
<stgraber> right and since 6.5 is bugfix only, that'll go to -proposed. 6.4 was the security upload (which apparently made it to precise as a patch on top of 6.1)
<tjaalton> stgraber: yes, I'll check that out..
<stgraber> tjaalton: I think it looks good in the end, the diffs were just extremely confusing :)
<tjaalton> yeah, they always are :/
<tjaalton> maybe even more so this time
<stgraber> tjaalton: so that will overwrite the existing xorg-server-lts-quantal in precise-proposed (2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.3~precise1), I guess that's fine?
<stgraber> hmm, 6.3 didn't have a tracking bug apparently and has been superseded by the security update, so I can't release it to precise-updates anyway, so overwriting it's
<stgraber> tjaalton: and accepted into precise-proposed. Note that because of the way those backports are done, the tracking bugs don't appear on our reports (pending-sru), so you'll need to come ping us once testing is done
<stgraber> (since we otherwise we won't notice and the package will stay in -proposed forever)
<stgraber> s/we //
<tjaalton> right, overwriting the old one is fine
<stgraber> cjwatson: ping
<stgraber> cjwatson: your partman-auto upload to precise-proposed points to bug 1197766 which is missing the usual SRU paperwork
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1197766 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Precise) "Different partition layout after recovery with keep home partition" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197766
<cjwatson> stgraber: I'm kind of reliant on Franz verifying it since I don't know how ubuntu-recovery works
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, I'll let it through then
<cjwatson> stgraber: I think the description should be sufficient to reproduce if you have the slightest clue how to set up u-r :-)
<stgraber> cjwatson: yeah, so long as you have a tester lined up, that's fine :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: ^- there, I got round to it after all
<cjwatson> sil2100: (but please see that it gets released to trusty ASAP as well)
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you! :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: sure thing, we anyway want to release as much as we can today
<stgraber> usual release/cdimage/sru/mir vUDS session: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-release please subscribe if you can attend
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/Desktop$ rmadison ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<ogra_> curl: (56) Recv failure: Connection reset by peer
<ogra_> is that on my side ?
<ogra_> ah, no, cant ssh either
<apw> ogra_, not working for me
<ogra_> or ping
<ogra_> ah, now ping works again
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> apw, well, my fist ssh attempt got me connection refused ... now it just returns me siletly to a prompt
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/Desktop$ ssh people.canonical.com
<ogra_> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<apw> ogra_, sounds like it is rebooting to me
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> IS just confirmed
<ogra_> what about the 10sec boottime i'm always asked about ...
<ogra_> doesnt apply to servers eh ?
<ogra_> :P
<stgraber> we'd need pretty expensive SSDs to get fsck to run on lillypilly in less than 10s :)
<stgraber> that or we could just kick the security team out of that box ;)
<ogra_> hehe
<jdstrand> hey
<jdstrand> we don't usually DoS the box
<kenvandine> jdstrand,  *usually* :-p
<jdstrand> *shrug*
<jdstrand> what can I say?
 * ogra_ wonders what else actually got rebooted ... 
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/0.1.46+14.04.20131105.1-0ubuntu1 was copied 1h ago ... it should long have showed up in proposed
<ogra_> stgraber, ^^ any idea ?
<stgraber> seems like LP is a bit confused
<ogra_> yeah, that much i guessed myself :D
<stgraber> I'm trying to make the package show up again in -proposed so britney can pick it up from there, let's see what happens
<ogra_> k
<stgraber> last publisher failed because of missing access to the seeds
<stgraber> yeah, the publisher looks stuck
<stgraber> infinity, cjwatson: ping
<stgraber> the publisher has been running for 1h30 now, the reboot of lillypilly seems to have got it stuck somewhere in seed processing
 * stgraber tries webops
<highvoltage> what in the world is webops?
<stgraber> highvoltage: the team responsible for keeping those services online
<highvoltage> ah right
<infinity> stgraber: Hrm?
<stgraber> infinity: publisher stuck on pepo
<infinity> How would a reboot of lillypilly relate, though?  That was the "hrm". :)
<stgraber> infinity: my best guess is that pepo accesses the seeds and as people.canonical.com went down, it got confused and stuck somehow
<stgraber> infinity: that's based on some odd error from the kubuntu seeds in the publisher logs around the time it got stuck
<infinity> Well, extra-override generation isn't critical to the publisher succeeding, we can just kill it and see if it's happy on the next run.
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, that was my guess and why I asked webops to kick it (though nobody replied yet). I'm just in ubuntu_archive, not in lp_archive so can't do the kicking myself.
<infinity> stgraber: Kicked.  It threw some lovely OOPSen, should recover on the next run.
<stgraber> seems much happier now
<stgraber> ogra_: ubuntu-ui-toolkit is in proposed now
<ogra_> stgraber, thanks a lot
<infinity> xnox: I fixed orthanc for you.  Slacker. ;)
<xnox> infinity: you are so ..... big indian.
<xnox> infinity: i've said before if I have a nice powerpc box, i'd fix things =)
<infinity> xnox: If you ask nicely, I have one for you.
<infinity> (We may get a decent porter again soon anyway, but soon isn't today)
<xnox> infinity: ok, if need arises I'll ask you =)
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-06
<xnox> Merge-o-Matic "-proposed" patch https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/merge-o-matic/add-proposed/+merge/194100
<xnox> stgraber: can you take a look at automake-1.14 in new queue? It's a merge of automake1.13 changes on top of automake-1.14.
<xnox> stgraber: its destiny is to replace automake1.13 binaries.
<infinity> xnox: Is the Debian automake maintainer not packaging 1.14 for some reason?
<xnox> infinity: it is from debian.
<xnox> infinity: it's a merge.
<infinity> Oh.  Kay.  That makes it easier to review then.  Let me have a look.
<infinity> Why did he change his source package naming scheme, I wonder? :/
<xnox> infinity: autosync doesn't take it, because it generates same named binary as produced by other package in ubuntu which has "ubuntuX" version.
<xnox> infinity: to match the command-line names.
<infinity> *nod*
<xnox> infinity: the diff is "add autopkgtest to run full test-suite with all the dropped universe build-deps back in"
<xnox>  + other patches as needed to make it not FTBFS on my mast multi-core machine.
<infinity> xnox: Does adding --parallel to rules really buy that package anything?
<xnox> infinity: from 1:30m build time down to 10m. Their test-suite is fully parallelized.
<xnox> 1h30m -> 10m
<infinity> Ahh, fancy.  Have you pushed that back to Debian?
<xnox> not yet.
<xnox> infinity: it works fine here with 32GB RAM, I fonder if any of it is RAM hungry or some-such.
<xnox> infinity: \o/
<debfx> there is another package with a small diff to Debian in the queue *hint* *hint* ;)
<infinity> debfx: steam? :)
<debfx> indeed
<infinity> debfx: Have you convinced Debian to add the epoch too?  This really seems like the sort of thing that should be fixed at the source.
<debfx> I tried ...
<infinity> In fact, I don't even see a Debian bug open for it.
<debfx> because it has been closed
<debfx> infinity: http://bugs.debian.org/724313
<ubot2> Debian bug 724313 in src:steam "steam: Lower version than was previously in the Debian archive" [Normal,Open]
<infinity> Hrm, he does make a valid point about the general ancientness of the previous steam.  But yeah.
<infinity> I'm not sure "not concerned" is a valid reason to close a bug report.  Oh well.  We'll take the delta for now. :/
<infinity> debfx: The annoying thing is that adding the epoch means you won't get any merge nags, cause we'll always be a higher version.  Are you committing to actually watch the Debian uploads?
<debfx> infinity: yep, I'll subscribe to the package on the PTS
<infinity> I reopened the Debian bug in anger, but I'll also accept your Ubuntu upload, as it seems our best way forward for now.
<debfx> thanks
<bdmurray> slangasek: could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/phased-updater-notify-bdmurray/+merge/193950
<slangasek> bdmurray: sure, will look a little bit later this afternoon
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-07
<slangasek> bdmurray: the '%s' % [...] seems unnecessary, you should be able to just do [var]
<bdmurray> slangasek: okay
<slangasek> bdmurray: (fixing locally and merging)
<Laney> Hrm
<Laney> gdk-pixbuf was blocked on chromium-browser autopkgtest failure, but it just migrated
<jamespage> please could someone reject libunwind from saucy
<jamespage> I really must upgrade and stop doing that
<xnox> jamespage: just "upgrade" devscripts & distro-info from trusty ;-)
<xnox> infinity: cjwatson: "Supported: 9m" in Packages in trusty/main. Shouldn't that change for trusty & a step added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess ?
<cjwatson> xnox: Yes, file an LP bug please
<xnox> cjwatson: against "ubuntu" or launchpad or?
<xnox> TB?
<cjwatson> xnox: Sorry, I meant an LP bug on Launchpad itself :)
<cjwatson> Certainly not TB
<cjwatson> LP has some code that hardcodes Ubuntu codenames and deals with all this stuff
<ogra_> cjwatson, while you say fonts ... wouldnt it make sense to have a vUDS session about content packaging ? (books, wallpapers, fonts, whatever other content)
<ogra_> (for click that is)
<xnox> bug #1248955
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1248955 in Launchpad itself "Please update maintenance-timeframe.py for ubuntu 14.04 (TRUSTY)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248955
<cjwatson> ogra_: I think that could be handled fine on the mailing list
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> ogra_: The core facilities are all there
<cjwatson> Just needs people to write hooks for things they care about
<Laney> can someone aim wayland at better arm64 hardware?
<cjwatson> sure
<Laney> ta
<cjwatson> hmph, birch is unwell now
 * cjwatson goes to powerstab
<slangasek> um, who just accepted shim-signed into -updates?
<slangasek> bdmurray: that wasn't you, was it?
<stgraber> slangasek: that was me
<slangasek> stgraber: needs to be undone
<stgraber> slangasek: hmm, ok, what's the problem?
<slangasek> that's part of the SRU bundle for 1229572
<slangasek> which is not verification-done
<stgraber> hmm, why didn't pending-sru tell me as much?
<slangasek> and that shim-signed depends on a newer version of shim than is present in -updates
<slangasek> because by the nature of the SRU, it's all binary copies from trusty
<slangasek> (technically shim-signed didn't need to be a binary copy; in the future I'll avoid doing it for that one)
<slangasek> stgraber: in general, you should be suspicious of any SRU that *doesn't* have bug numbers referenced on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html and make sure you really know what's going on with it before copying :-)
<slangasek> stgraber: can you delete them back out of -updates, please?  since they'll be uninstallable for people
<slangasek> hmm, it will have clobbered the version in precise-updates though
<slangasek> stgraber: can you help with the verification today so we can get that all properly published?
<stgraber> right, was about to say, I can do that for all of them by precise
<bdmurray> could you manually set the phased update percentage to 0 in the mean time?
<slangasek> bdmurray: irrelevant, the package has unsatisfiable deps so won't ever be pulled in
<slangasek> (at least, I can't think of a case where the PUP will make a difference for this)
<bdmurray> ah, okay
<stgraber> slangasek: so I've removed that one from -updates from all releases for now, hopefully nobody will actually have seen it
<stgraber> slangasek: so I suspect the easiest way of dealing with that for precise is for me to do the whole validation for bug 1229572 and if it all works, then release the whole set later today
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1229572 in shim-signed (Ubuntu Raring) "backport SecureBoot support from 13.10 for 12.04.4" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229572
<slangasek> stgraber: agreed - thanks :)
<stgraber> slangasek: for 2) that's shim-signed, right? so since it's a binary copy from trusty we can consider it as good as my laptop currently boots fine with and without SB using the same signed binary
<stgraber> slangasek: shim-signed FTBFS on precise
<stgraber> slangasek: well, shim-signed from precise-proposed, FTBFS when built against precise-proposed
<stgraber> because it b-d on sbsigntool >= 0.6-0ubuntu4 but the precise backport of that one in 0.6-0ubuntu4~12.04.1
<stgraber> slangasek: ^ for your review, this one builds fine against precise-proposed. (I had to bump the version a bit to be higher than the previous binary copy)
<slangasek> stgraber: no, 2) is about rebuilding shim and making sure that if we ever need to rebuild it in precise, that it is buildable
<slangasek> stgraber: shim-signed, looking
<stgraber> slangasek: shim rebuild is part of 1) I believe (and I confirmed it still builds fine against -proposed a few minutes ago)
<slangasek> stgraber: it's rebuild /and make sure the built binary works/
<slangasek> because we're making changes to gnu-efi itself as part of this SRU batch
<stgraber> slangasek: ok, I'll run the binary under OVMF quickly, can't test under SB though since it's unsigned (which is the confusing bit in 2) since it asks to test with SB, which is impossible)
<slangasek> stgraber: self-signing...
<stgraber> rebuilt shim works fine under UEFI (tested in OVMF)
<slangasek> hurrah
<stgraber> so once the new shim-signed is built, that'll be all the validation for precise done, since we don't have a shim-signed in -updates anymore, I'll just ingore the validation delay and move the whole stack to precise-updates
<slangasek> stgraber: ack
<rbasak> utlemming: ^^ you're up :)
<utlemming> rbasak: thank :)
<utlemming> er, thanks :)
<stgraber> slangasek: all released now to precise-updates (after doing one last check on a precise SB system with -proposed enabled)
<slangasek> stgraber: perfect, thanks.  Do you want to verify q/r while you're at it?  (saucy shouldn't require any further validation, the only update there is shim-signed)
<stgraber> slangasek: yeah, I won't do an actual hardware boot though as that'd be too time consuming but I'll do the rebuilds and test shim under OVMF, that should be good enough
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> also just noticed that -proposed still only had shim-signed 1.4; I'll prep another round of uploads for 1.5
<bdmurray> stgraber: are you still doing SRU queue work?  I didn't want to overlap with you
<stgraber> bdmurray: I'm just dealing with secureboot validation at this point, so freel free to take anything else.
<bdmurray> got it, thanks
<slangasek> cjwatson: did bug #1242417 not affect releases < saucy?  I was going to push shim-signed back as an SRU, wondering if I should include/exclude that change and/or worry about validating it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242417 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242417
<stgraber> slangasek: while not strictly needed (since -updates isn't broken) I think I'll also do the mass release to quantal and raring once I'm done with the linux-signed rebuild for both, that way we have the same stuff everywhere (so basically also ignore the validation delay for shim-signed in quantal and raring)
<stgraber> slangasek: and all done
<infinity> stgraber: Hrm, linux-signed was rebuilt?
<infinity> stgraber: I was going to do a massive round of kernel SRU promotions today, do I need some context here?
<stgraber> infinity: just a test-rebuild on my machine to make sure the new signing tools didn't break the build
<stgraber> so nothing to worry about on your side
<infinity> Ahh, kay.
<infinity> +        ("9m", UbuntuMaintenance.SUPPORTED_SEEDS),
<infinity> xnox: ^
<infinity> xnox: That doesn't seem right.
<stgraber> infinity: is that from the LP Supported override code?
<infinity> Yeah.
<stgraber> I know this was updated in a bit of a rush when we forgot to change it to 9 months last release, though it's weird that this would have broken LTS handling somehow
<infinity> Maybe I need context, and "SUPPORTED" isn't what I think it is.
<xnox> infinity: adding armel back, as we still publish quantal.
<xnox> SUPPORTED_SEEDS = ["all"]
<infinity> Ahh, indeed, SUPPORTED_SEEDS is...
<infinity> What you said.
<infinity> Badly named variable is badly named.
<xnox> infinity: so only SERVER_SEEDS and DESKTOP_SEEDS get 5y. All other seeds get 9m. the rest is universe, unsupported.
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, I followed the code and got there.
<xnox> infinity: server + desktop are: server-ship  supported-server ship supported-desktop supported-desktop-extra
<infinity> xnox: Like I said, just a terribly named variable.
<stgraber> that seems vaguely wrong
<xnox> ah, ok.
<infinity> stgraber: It's a bit more complex than that.
<stgraber> for example I'd expect something in the server supported seed to get 5y and apparently that's not the case
<infinity>     SERVER_SEEDS = [
<infinity>         "server-ship",
<infinity>         "supported-server",
<infinity>         ]
<infinity> It should, according to the code.
<infinity> For precise, that is.  This MP is adding trusty, so everything's 9m right now.
<xnox> infinity: stgraber: I followed Precise example and then: (a) change 18m -> 9m for SUPPORTED; (b) dropped kubuntu from DISTRO_NAMES for LTS; (c) added armhf + arm64 to pseudo supported arches.
<stgraber> bah, yeah, I checked against trusty, ignore me (was missing context a bit here ;))
<stgraber> xnox: what's the URL to that MP?
<xnox> stgraber: =)))) the merge proposal is exactly to fix this now, instead of on the release day.
<infinity> https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/launchpad/update-maintenance-check-3/+merge/194416
<stgraber> ok, so are we planning on adding all the LTS flavours to DISTRO_NAMES or do we just not care about Supported reflecting reality for those?
<xnox> stgraber: cause i remember colin was twiddling it for raring release.
<stgraber> looks like back in precise we didn't bother at least (I just checked Edubuntu and we don't have Supported: 5y there)
<xnox> stgraber: i don't know. I know that Kubuntu is LTS for Precise and one can get comercial support for it from the primary ubuntu sponsor.
<infinity> stgraber: I think we need to discuss that.  The plan was to extend the Supported field to something machine-parsable and more informative for flavours supported by !Canonical, but that never happened.
<stgraber> xnox: yeah, that was the whole, oops, we completely forgot to update it from 18m to 9m up until the last minute ;)
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, I guess we can stick to whatever we had in precise, nobody complained about this I believe, so that's fine
<infinity> stgraber: So, we could still make time to do that work, *or* we could just use the field as-is and announce support for everyone who says they have it, *or* do what we apparently did in precise and let people advertise their own support.
<stgraber> infinity: FWIW I have scripts running in cron generating said support lists, we just never bothered to integrate that with the archive somehow ;)
<xnox> infinity: at the moment supported fields exactly list Canonical commitments. Who knows what happens to !Canonical, we ain't going to republish release pocket.
<stgraber> http://people.canonical.com/~stgraber/supported-packages/
<infinity> xnox: I know.
<stgraber> xnox: not really true, we unfortunately have packages without Supported: that are supported for LTS and packages that are Supported: which really aren't ;)
<xnox> stgraber: software has bugs, otherwise i'd be out of job =)
<xnox> stgraber: yeah, there are blurred lines =)
<stgraber> xnox: because the set of packages covered by the security team isn't the same set as the one supported under Ubuntu Advantage. There are also a few cases where we have source packages that are marked as supported but where the security team only commited to a subset of the binaries, ...
<stgraber> the plan was to move those support declarations to live outside the archive so they can evolve on their own and we could split Ubuntu Advantage from Canonical Security and add flavour support there too, but we've so far had more pressing stuff to work on
<xnox> stgraber: I knew about security lists, but not about per binary splits.
<infinity> stgraber: That last case works fine.  There's no Supported field for, say, nscd.
<infinity> (Not, it all falls apart if someone SEEDs an unsupported binary, but that's a fault in the seeds, not the method)
<xnox> infinity: well, but there is no security seed.
<xnox> infinity: and there arguably should be one.
<infinity> Oh, this arguably needs a better design, and vorlon and I talked about it at length.
<infinity> And then he sacrificed me to another manager.
<xnox> =)))))))
<stgraber> xnox: we currently assume any binary package (not source) in main is covered, which isn't ideal but is close enough for now
<xnox> .... clearly it was a hint your approach was the wrong one ;-)
<xnox> stgraber: i'm yet to see a security upload for autoconf =)
<stgraber> the new support declaration stuff is a clear requirement for the archive reorg since without the main/universe split, we'd loose our current way of managing support length, but since we haven't been making much progress on the archive reorg side lately, nothing has been moving much (that whole phone/tablet stuff took away the already limited resources)
<xnox> stgraber: i don't think the build-dependencies are actually covered by security team as they typically pose no risk, we are a binary distribution not a source one =)
<stgraber> xnox: the security team typically have scripts looking for CVEs for any package in main, whatever the reason for the package to be in main, then triage those based on the actual effect for the distro. So something that's strictly build-dep likely won't have a very high priority, but I'd still expect it to show up on their reports.
<xnox> i see.
<xnox> .... anyway =)
<xnox> stgraber: i hope there will be an ack on the branch and to get it merged before we release trusty.
<stgraber> infinity: did you already send a branch to kill people.u.c from maintenance-check.py? (just noticed it again while reading through it for the Supported field changes)
<infinity> stgraber: cjwatson has a branch in flight to make it configurable for cron.germinate, he may have missed maint-check, didn't look yet.
<infinity> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/configurable-germinate-base/+merge/194340
<infinity> Yeah, looks like it just got generate-extra-overrides, not the other.
<slangasek> stgraber: yes, given that the shim-signed change was just dropping the build-dep version, that seems fine to me - thanks for taking care of it!
<slangasek> infinity: ... and since then I've forgotten what we even talked about, so I'm blissfully ignorant
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-08
<slangasek> xnox: perhaps you have some idea why apt consistently segfaults for me in trusty, even after I downgrade to the version before your no-change rebuild? (bug #1249137)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1249137 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-cache crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgRecords::Lookup()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249137
<infinity> slangasek: Back up /var/lib/apt/lists and wipe it out and see if you can reproduce?
<slangasek> I believe I did that once already, but let's see
<slangasek> still reproducible
<infinity> And perhaps more interestingly, throw your sources.list in a chroot and see if you can reproduce there too, cause then it might be huntable.
<infinity> (Or include it in the bug report, at least)
<xnox> slangasek: I guess "apt-cache stats" is also crashing for you? it's crashing where it's doing a jump to within a package iterator.
<slangasek> xnox: no, that doesn't crash
<xnox> hm.
<xnox> It would point to malformed cache, e.g. a package without Description.
<slangasek> curious
<xnox> slangasek: apt-cache pkgnames | xargs apt-cache showpkg
<xnox> should iterate all of them and hopefully point out a broken one, if there is one.
<xnox> albeit that also doesn't do jump to description, hm.
<slangasek> perhaps xargs -n1 ?
<xnox> it takes .....
<xnox> it doesn't have to be one by one.
<slangasek> sure, but how will I know which package broke it if it breaks before it displays the package?
<xnox> =)
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> it all works here for me....
<slangasek> well, 'showpkg' didn't fail, at least
<slangasek> afk for a bit
<slangasek>  process and file security contexts and tE: Handler silently failed
<slangasek> that's more fun
<slangasek> still afk, though
<xnox> =/
<xnox> the other option is to add more validation / prints to the iterator used. And e.g. make it skip a record.
<xnox> slangasek: big data tells me you are not alone.
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/869348
<ubot2> xnox: Error: launchpad bug 869348 not found
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/970729
<ubot2> xnox: Error: launchpad bug 970729 not found
<xnox> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=apt&period=month
<xnox> slangasek: it's a pre-existing condition, not covered by TIL care plan =)
<xnox> but i'll look into it. about ~1 000 crashes submitted.
<xnox> slangasek: you can wipe sudo rm -i /var/cache/apt/*.bin and check if that helps or not.
<xnox> rm -i /var/cache/apt/*.bin && apt-cache gencaches
<rbasak> infinity: ^^ thanks! For the other releases, do we just need to upload suitably versioned backports to NEW those, too?
<rbasak> utlemming: ^^
<infinity> rbasak: Yeah.  Though, ideally, only after my last comments on the bug are addressed. :P
<infinity> rbasak: (Feel free to do that yourself, if you like)
<rbasak> infinity: ack
<infinity> Oh, except that Ben copyrighted the packaging to himself so, technically, only he can relicense it...
<infinity> (That really should be (c) Canonical, if he's doing this on work time)
<rbasak> I noticed that but I left it
<rbasak> The difficult with upstream taking patches didn't occur to me.
<infinity> rbasak: It's a non-issue if the person patching the package takes care to explicitly license the patches, but that's hardly in the spirit of ease of collaboration, IMO.
<infinity> rbasak: Package licensing matching upstream just means you can forget about the mess and people can pick and choose what they want.
<infinity> (There could be rare occasions where you intentionally want your packaging under a specific license, but in the case of this package, 99% of the packaging is non-copyrightable fluff anyway, and the patches would be the only bits that would be interesting..)
<rbasak> infinity: agreed. Though if I were being facetious, I'd use a debian/patches/* entry in debian/copyright :-P
<infinity> rbasak: Sure, that would be the valid way to go if you wanted "my cool packaging scripts are GPL-2 and I don't want you abusing them, but my patches match upstream's WTF license".
<infinity> But there's nothing cool in this debian/* :)
<rbasak> Yeah I figure "same as upstream" licensing makes sense for debian/*
<infinity> rbasak: Anyhow, if you want to tidy up some of the bits in my points 1 through 6 instead of waiting for Ben to get to it, that won't hurt my feelings.
<infinity> rbasak: Cause, as a sponsor, it's totally your responsibility what you upload. :P
<rbasak> infinity: I'll make sure they get done. But I'd like utlemming's response first. I think he's eager to fix it all up anyway, as he wants this in Debian too.
<Laney> Mmm, yeah, I'm getting that segfault too, interesting
<Laney> Only inside my trusty container, mind
<Laney> And now it's disappeared after an apt update
<Laney> apt-get update
<cjwatson> slangasek: 1242417> the kubuntu-settings change that triggered that was introduced in raring, so it should probably be included back to there
<cjwatson> (which raises the question of why people only complained about that as of saucy ...)
<cjwatson> infinity: maybe I should finish my grand maintenance-check refactoring if I decide I can't face anything else today ...
<tkamppeter> Hi, CUPS 1.7.0 final got released, Saucy has 1.7rc1 plus a patch with many changes of 1.7.0. Remaining changes to the final are several bug fixes, modifying around 500 code lines. Can we put this onto Saucy? And if so, how should I proceed?
<rbasak> tkamppeter: are you familiar with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#New_upstream_microreleases ? This might help you.
<tkamppeter> rbasak, thanks, will look into this.
<slangasek> xnox: wiping /var/cache/apt/*.bin did not help, no :)
<xnox> slangasek: sigh...
<slangasek> cjwatson: kubuntu-settings> back to raring and no further?  It would be easiest to just include it all the way back to precise
<cjwatson> it won't hurt to pull it back further, if it's easier
 * cjwatson goes back and does a bunch of elderly Debian-reflecting removals
 * slangasek grins
<cjwatson> Some really crusty stuff in here
<cjwatson> Satisfying though :-)
<cjwatson> I just removed sysklogd ...
<cjwatson> ahh, finally managed to unwind enough dependencies to remove horde3
<xnox> cjwatson: would it be terrible to migrate libpinyin4 into release pocket, yet not remove old abi binaries libpinyin2 and libpinyin2-dev ?
<xnox> cjwatson: at the moment ubuntu-keyboard code review was accepted, but it's challenging to test, due to enabling "-proposed".
<cjwatson> but the CI people seemed to think that ought to be fixed
<cjwatson> I'm pretty reluctant to force things like this because it's too easy to miss something
<xnox> cjwatson: it has been fixed in the merger, and was the case in the daily  build-ppa. But when one does manual testing on personal device, the image one flashes doesn't have -proposed enabled.
<xnox> cjwatson: Ok, i will work with manual testing reviewer to pull the needed debs from the archive.
<cjwatson> that's easy to fix, surely?
<cjwatson> I mean, if it's local, you can pull the .debs, or edit sources.list, or whatever
<xnox> cjwatson: that appears to be challenging, I'll see if we can improve current procedures to include needed steps for -proposed.
<xnox> (not to me, but manual reviewers that is)
<cjwatson> I was about to ask :)
<cjwatson> this is going to come up again for other reasons, so I don't think our standard answer should be to force - indeed I think it's better to ensure that we can cope with it
<cjwatson> and better to do so at a point when it's relatively non-urgent
<xnox> yeah. ack.
<slangasek> bdmurray, stgraber: would appreciate review of the shim-signed in -proposed (incl. the one in precise-proposed/new), bug #1246910 is gathering a fair number of dupes
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1246910 in shim-signed (Ubuntu Saucy) "package shim-signed 1.3+0.4-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1. " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246910
<stgraber> slangasek: sure, looking now
<stgraber> that's for the special one, will do the others with sru-review in a sec
<infinity> Did you remember to override it to main?
<stgraber> if we get much more of those, I may end up patching sru-review to deal with that LP bug and let you accept from New, and using the right component
<stgraber> infinity: I did
 * infinity fires up some more glibc test builds and goes to find lunch.
<stgraber> slangasek: and accepted everywhere. Considering the minimal delta and the fact it's a straight cherry-pick, I think it'd be safe to reduce the waiting period on those, so we can probably release that one early next week
<slangasek> stgraber: thanks - yes, an early release would be good, considering the impact
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-09
<ogra_> stgraber, could we deleteimage 16 and 17 ?  seems we have a busted udev
<ogra_> (touch that is indeed)
<stgraber> ogra_: in -proposed?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> trusty-proposed
<stgraber> so deleteimage is a bad idea since it won't downgrade users and will break the next upgrade
<stgraber> but you can copy image 15 as image 18
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<ogra_> do i do that without -k ?
<stgraber> right, with -k it'd fail because the version already exists, so just do copy-image trusty-proposed trusty-proposed <device> 15
<ogra_> k
<stgraber> I never actually tried doing that, but it's what I recommended to asac as the rollback procedure when something goes wrong, so if that fails somehow, I'll just fix it (but I don't think I put any check in place to prevent a copy from within the channel)
<ogra_> its running, lets see
<stgraber> oh yeah and it's probably going to be slow as it'll be computing some missing deltas in the process (from 17 to 18)
<ogra_> thats fine, i just want to make sure people dont upgrade to the broken one ... if it takes time thats ok
<stgraber> ogra_: did you get any error? it looks like it failed for mako at least
<ogra_> whoops, didnt watch it, yeah
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6389999/
<stgraber> ogra_: ok and it looks like the index is a bit messed up as a result... I'll revert what just happened and I'll figure out what went wrong and do the copy myself in a bit
<ogra_> thanks
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, I think I fixed copy-image, running it now
<ogra_> great, thanks ... and sorry for bothering you on a sat. with that
<stgraber> another problem this triggers is that import-images will try to re-import the current image as build 19 now since it's technically more recent than our revert is at build 18...
<stgraber> so I turned of import-images for now
<stgraber> *off
<stgraber> and added a TODO item to have it cope with reverts properly
<stgraber> (it should notice that the latest cdimage available has already been imported in the past and so refused to publish it again)
<stgraber> ogra_: done, the indexes now look reasonable on the public server
<stgraber> ogra_: I ended up doing something slightly cleaner actually, import-images still runs but the trusty-proposed channel has been marked as manual in the config, so won't try to auto-import new cdimage images
<stgraber> ogra_: let me know once we've got a good build again and I'll flip it back to auto
<ogra_> might be tomorrow ... depending if ricardo actually invests time into udev
<ogra_> if he gives up (i think he shouldnt put to much time into it on a weekend) it might be monday after pitti fixed it
<ogra_> the worst bit is fixed though ... people will be safe
<stgraber> ok. I'll be spending most of tomorrow unloading and setting up servers in a DC but should be on IRC in the afternoon (my time) so just ping here and I'll do the config switch and a debug run to make sure everything goes as planned
<xnox> ogra_: is there a bug # about the udev issue?
<ogra_> xnox, not yet, i was waiting for ricardo, he wanted to take a look (probably its a quick fix, but the diff is sadly huge)
<ogra_> xnox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6389687/ ... thats /dev on mako with the new udev
<xnox> =/
<ogra_> (all labels gone)
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-03
<zul> ok
<brainwash> please nominate bug 1382977 for utopic and vivid
<ubot2> bug 1382977 in thunar "Thunar open default not respecting mimetype" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382977
<Logan_> brainwash: why does it need to be nominated for vivid?
<Logan_> wasn't it already fixed?
<brainwash> right, the status in vivid is already tracked
<brainwash> Logan_: so, only nominate for utopic :)
<brainwash> Logan_: I was afk for a bit, thanks
<teward> brainwash: Logan_: I nominated for Trusty and Vivid (oopsies, force of habit >.>), it needs higher-level approval above my bug control paygrades.  :)
<teward> (I just happened to see the nominate request, ran it :P)
<brainwash> ah, you mean utopic/vivid :D
<teward> oops yeah utopic vivid
<teward> i'm tired
 * teward needs coffee :)
<teward> again, force of habit writing trusty... too much triage :)
<brainwash> won't hurt to have vivid there I guess
<teward> doesn't need to be approved though, so long as utopic is approved.  But again, above my paygrade :)
<brainwash> thanks for your quick reaction
<teward> you're welcome.  just gonna leave it there until someone can get to it.  in the mean time, back to poking at code.
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-04
<mlankhorst> can I get xxv-intel approved?
<mlankhorst> it's in trusty-proposed, needs to move to -updates
<infinity> mlankhorst: Done.
<mlankhorst> thanks
<Laney> please could someone promote for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-cantarell/+bug/1387599 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1387599 in fonts-cantarell (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fonts-cantarell" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<brainwash> please accept bug 1382977 into trusty-proposed
<ubot2> bug 1382977 in thunar (Ubuntu Utopic) "[SRU] Thunar open default not respecting mimetype" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382977
<brainwash> ^ utopic-proposed
<LocutusOfBorg1> can anybody please have a look at gdcm? I would like to finish that transition and move on other stuff ;) (if possible, of course)
<rcj> stgraber, I'm going to verify distro-info-data on precise.  Would that get it out of proposed?  It's causing problems for vivid cloud image creation.
<stgraber> rcj: how long as it been sitting in -proposed?
<rcj> stgraber, for a week today
<stgraber> rcj: released
<rcj> stgraber, thank you
<debfx> could creepy and gpxviewer be moved to vivid-proposed? they block migration of osm-gps-map. both have been removed from jessie and are apparently unmaintained.
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-05
<rsalveti> infinity: slangasek: question for you guys, android gets built on x86, producing 3 'all' and 2 'i386' packages
<infinity> rsalveti: Not anymore.
<rsalveti> this was working fine when uploading new android packages to utopic: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/20140922-1903-0ubuntu4/+build/6468836
<rsalveti> yay, that's probably the answer then
<rsalveti> noticed my current android package, for vivid, is only producing binaries for 'i386', not all anymore
<rsalveti> infinity: is amd64 the primary arch now?
<infinity> rsalveti: amd64 is the arch-indep build arch now.
<rsalveti> great, that explains then
<rsalveti> infinity: now the question is, how can I force the i386 build to produce my arch-indep packages now?
<infinity> You can't.
<infinity> You need an amd64 build.
<rsalveti> crap, that might not be that trivial with the android package
<rsalveti> but well
<infinity> More trivial than finishin all the arch-affinity work to let you specify where you want to build, I'm afraid.
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> thanks anyway
<rsalveti> was this announced anywhere?
<rsalveti> yeah, it was, just saw the email
 * rsalveti just got back from vacations 
<rbasak> cjwatson: if you put on your SRU team hat today, please can I poke you about reviewing juju-core in the Trusty queue? I'd like to get it pushed through soon if we can, so that upstream can QA on Ubuntu's proposed binary before they release upstream.
<doko> rbasak, he's not available this week
<rbasak> OK, thanks
<mlankhorst> can the xorg-server upload be removed? I forgot to build with -v so the old bug won't get linked correctly
<rsalveti> infinity: ogra_: hey, so we can't yet build the android package on amd64, it'd need a lot of work to get that done, so we need to build it on i386, but I believe we also need the final android package to be all instead of i386
<rsalveti> as that's what is currently used when extracting the binaries on cdimage
<ogra_> right, the binary needs to be arch:all
<ogra_> however we achieve that
<ogra_> and the build can only happen on i386 unless we fix a lot of android
<ogra_> infinity, would there be a way to make the android package i386 but to cheat with the publisher to copy the binary around to become "all" ?
<rsalveti> one way would be to have at least one package building for 'amd64', and then building android inside a i386 chroot, but that will be ugly
<xnox> ogra_: no.
<rsalveti> as currently I only got packages for 'all' and 'i386', and it never gets built on amd64
<ogra_> right, thats the other option beyond having the publisher do something (which probably is equally ugly or requires re-packing>)
<xnox> rsalveti: actually, it should be not that hard to convert it to build on arch:all on amd64, you need to flip a few dependencies, but otherwise it should work with a multilib toolchain.
<xnox> unless, well.... we'll need multiarch enabled on the builders.
<rsalveti> xnox: right, I'd need to install a bunch of i386 packages at build-time
<xnox> ogra_: rsalveti: actually, src:android should be changed to build i386 arch binary.
<xnox> ogra_: rsalveti: and then change cdimage et.al. that with vivid it needs to pull an explicit i386 binary.....
<xnox> =(
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> ouch
<xnox> ogra_: rsalveti: or quickly upgrade to lolipop with comes with amd64 SDK =)
<ogra_> that will be as ugly
<xnox> s/with/which/
<rsalveti> can't for a few months
<rsalveti> at least
<xnox> and full x86_64 support in the emulator et.al.
<ogra_> right "quickly"
<rsalveti> I need something for this week still :-)
<xnox> rsalveti: well, i believe utopic are still using correct builder - that is i386
<xnox> rsalveti: and so does ubuntu-rtm.
<rsalveti> xnox: right
<xnox> rsalveti: it's only vivid that builds arch:all on amd64
<rsalveti> xnox: yes, but I need this package on vivid as well
<xnox> rsalveti: you should be able to branch ubuntu-rtm-vivid with arch:all set to i386, but talk to wgrant about that.
<rsalveti> maybe building on a utopic ppa and doing binary copies?
<xnox> rsalveti: actually, yeah talk to wgrant about getting this fixed.
<xnox> rsalveti: yes, building in a utopic ppa will also work and doing a binary copy into the archive. but do it in a non-virt PPA.
<rsalveti> xnox: yeah, need one utopic silo for that
<rsalveti> ogra_: do we still have utopic silos?
<ogra_> could be, ask sil2100
<xnox> or ev.
<xnox> =)
<ogra_> rsalveti, but why does it need to be a silo ;)
<ogra_> any native PPA should do
<sil2100> We still have utopic silos, yes, but those need to be SRUed anyway
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, we need a non-virt PPA
<ogra_> like canonical-arm-dev ;)
<rsalveti> hm, last time I tried copying stuff from that PPA I had issues, just don't remember which ones
<rsalveti> I had to rebuild them on a proper silo
<ogra_> hmm
<rsalveti> sil2100: what happens if I build/push a src package for utopic on a ppa currently used for vivid?
<rsalveti> sil2100: I guess we only need to clean it up once done
<rsalveti> ppa/silo
<sil2100> rsalveti: you only want to use that silo for building, right? Not for releasing through the train?
<rsalveti> sil2100: nops, just building
<rsalveti> will need to manually release it
<ogra_> well, for copying later too
<sil2100> rsalveti: then if it's one of your silos, you can upload without any problems - just make sure to clean up afterwards
<sil2100> i.e. delete the package once done
<rsalveti> guess I'll upload to utopic in there, then binary copy to vivid on the same silo and will try using the train
<sil2100> A silo in the train can be configured only per one series, but that only counts when you want the train to track the upload and release it
<rsalveti> yeah, guess that will have to do it
<teward> can a release manager approve the trusty nomination on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/1389321?  (requested by psusi on #ubuntu-bugs to be trusty-targeted).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1389321 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "partx wraps partition offset and length mod 2^32 (2^23 sectors)" [High,In progress]
<infinity> rsalveti: Building in utopic and copying is a workable (very) short-term hack, but the package really needs to be buildable on vivid.
<wgrant> rsalveti, infinity: I'm in a position now where it's trivial to make 'all i386' resolve to 'build arch-indep on i386 regardless of nai', if we agree that that makes sense.
<rsalveti> infinity: that will happen when we rebase android with latest release (5.0)
<infinity> wgrant: That might make sense until we get arch affinity in debian/control.
<wgrant> It's actually easier to do that than not.
<wgrant> So I shall do so.
<wgrant> (ie. when I'm looking for the build to do arch-indep on, I'll prefer nai but pick an arbitrary arch from the set if nai isn't usable)
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-06
<infinity> wgrant: Sounds reasonable, assuming "arbitrary" is a predictable precedence selection.
<infinity> As much as I want random arch-indep builds, I'm not sure today is the day. ;)
<wgrant> infinity: Well, I don't really have much to go on there.
<wgrant> The Architecture field could be specified as negative wildcards, for example.
<wgrant> Unless I use like DAS.id or something arbitrary but stable.
<infinity> wgrant: Well, you know which builds you're going to create.
<wgrant> infinity: Right, but what defines the order of the DASes?
<infinity> wgrant: So, a precedence list of "if I'm not creating it, try the next instead" would work, with an order of amd64 > i386 > misc
<infinity> Not sure the misc matters. :P
<infinity> Just that i386 should be preferred over randomly picking the armhf build.
<infinity> If for no other reason than CPU time.
<wgrant> It's probably sufficiently rare that it doesn't really matter. I don't reallllly want to hardcode i386.
<wgrant> Though I guess this is technically temporary, since Debian might eventually define the affinity field.
<infinity> wgrant: This should be temporary.  But you could also just pull the arches in order from the DB, and try/pass until you hit a match.
<infinity> wgrant: Since, I think, x86 comes first by PK ordering.
<infinity> Though powerpc is right up there somewhere.
<wgrant> Heh, no
<wgrant> Oh, i386 is the first Processor.
<wgrant> That might work
<wgrant> But arm64 is the first DAS atm.
<infinity> wgrant: Yeah, DAS creation is probably close to random, I meant the Processor table, which is static.
<infinity> rsalveti: So, it sounds like, from the above, William will have a solution for you "i386 all" issue soon, and you can just ignore it. :P
<infinity> rsalveti: A fresh upload to vivid after it's fixed will be needed to make it DTRT, but that's it.
<wgrant> Yep
<rsalveti> awesome :-)
 * infinity needs to run out shopping, back soon.
<skellat> Is there no backports suite for utopic?  Nothing is showing up for it on packages.ubuntu.com though rmadison says there is stuff there.
<skellat> For example, rmadison pumpa and http://packages.ubuntu.com/pumpa show differing output
<infinity> skellat: packages.u.c isn't authoritative, what rmadison is telling you is correct.
<wgrant> rmadison also isn't authoritative :)
<wgrant> Though usually correct.
<skellat> What's the most authoritative answer then?
<wgrant> skellat: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pumpa
<skellat> wgrant: Thank you
<infinity> wgrant: I's argue that from a "what users see" perspective, rmadison is more authoritative than LP. :P
<infinity> wgrant: Since LP is telling you what SHOULD be on disk, rmadison is telling you what IS.
<infinity> (And we really hope the two match)
<wgrant> Perhaps.
<wgrant> Also rmadison is seriously slow.
<wgrant> When LP is faster than something else, the something else has a serious problem :P
<infinity> Yeah, I keep wondering if I have the round tuits to fix that.
<infinity> There's no reason rmadison needs to be slow.
<infinity> It just is.
<wgrant> Indeed.
 * skellat is just learning how to use the tools...the hard way...
<infinity> The hard way is often the right way.
<wgrant> Right, new arch-indep logic works, yay.
<wgrant> Implementing an arch-indep affinity field should now be roughly two lines of code, too.
<stgraber> infinity: dump a couple of ssds into snakefruit => problem solved?
<stgraber> or spend a while trying to get index lookups to not be nearly as slow, but ssds for the indices seems easier :)
<infinity> stgraber: apt-cache implies that index lookups don't have to be slow.  madison-lite could just use a bit more smart.
<wgrant> infinity: https://code.launchpad.net/~wgrant/launchpad/bug-1350208/+merge/240808 if you care/understand
<infinity> + # XXX wgrant 2014-11-06: The fact that production's
<infinity> 156	+ # Processor 1 is i386, a good arch-indep candidate, is a
<infinity> 157	+ # total coincidence and this isn't a hack. I promise.
<infinity> Heh.
<tjaalton> please drop xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.3 from the upload queue, I'll add one critical patch to it
<tjaalton> unrelated to the ones on it now, but critical for broadwell
<wgrant> Currently deploying the complete rewrite of the Soyuz build creation logic. If anything seems weird, it probably is, so let me know.
<rbasak> bdmurray: if you're wearing your SRU team hat today, please can I poke you about reviewing juju-core in the Trusty queue? I'd like to get it pushed through soon if we can, so that upstream can QA on Ubuntu's proposed binary before they release upstream.
<bdmurray> rbasak: I'll be putting that hat on in a bit after my morning meetings.
<rbasak> OK, thanks!
<balloons> stgraber, someone; can you make sure Upgrade Ubuntu Gnome amd64 and Upgrade Ubuntu Gnome i386 get added to the script for weekly upgrade builds?
<stgraber> let me check what that script does exactly, I somehow doubt it contains an hardcoded list
<balloons> hehe.. yea, probably just grabs the family
<balloons> in which case it's all set
<stgraber> so it iterates through the ones that are already on the daily milestone and bump them all
<stgraber> so if you do the first entry by hand, it'll pick it up from there
<balloons> yep, done.. ty stgraber
<bdmurray> How do you add an extra space there? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/189391989/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2%3A2.99.910-0ubuntu1.2_2%3A2.99.910-0ubuntu1.3.diff.gz
<tjaalton> bdmurray: is the newer upload of -intel for trusty still on the queue?
<tjaalton> same version number..
<bdmurray> tjaalton: yes, its still there
<tjaalton> not for too long I hope ;)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Could you do the -proposed cleanup?
<infinity> bdmurray: I've got that (proposed cleanup).
<ogra_> i disabled system-image auto-importing for a bit to coordinate a device tarball landing with a silo
<bdmurray> infinity: okay, thanks
<bdmurray> tjaalton: the -intel upload has a reference to a patch not included in it
<bdmurray> +  * Prevent crash when using SNA with fglrx.
<bdmurray> +    - disable-outputs-when-slaved.patch
<tjaalton> bdmurray: seems to me that it's there..
<bdmurray> I don't see it in the series file
<tjaalton> +disable-outputs-when-slaved.patch
<ogra_> system-image auto-importer back on
<tjaalton> bdmurray: there were quite a few patches added after that
<bdmurray> tjaalton: I'm looking at this diff - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/189391989/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2%3A2.99.910-0ubuntu1.2_2%3A2.99.910-0ubuntu1.3.diff.gz
<tjaalton> well boo then, it was added in 1.2
<tjaalton> bad mlankhorst :)
<tjaalton> or actually it's just the changelog entry that's confusing and duplicat
<tjaalton> e
<tjaalton> but I can fix that
<tjaalton> and upload again
<bdmurray> tjaalton: that'd be great, then I'll get it approved today
<tjaalton> done
<brainwash> please move thunar from utopic-proposed to -updates
<brainwash> bug 1382977
<ubot2> bug 1382977 in thunar (Ubuntu Utopic) "[SRU] Thunar open default not respecting mimetype" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382977
<bdmurray> brainwash: we wait for packages to live in -proposed for 7 days
<brainwash> bdmurray: even if several people confirmed that the package has fixed the issue? ok then I guess
<bdmurray> brainwash: 7 days is the policy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/#Procedure
<bdmurray> brainwash: we can waive that sometimes is the bug critical?
<brainwash> bdmurray: no, it cannot be labeled as critical or even high. we are just trying to get the fix out asap, because it's the no.1 issue in xubuntu 14.10
<brainwash> but the 7 days aging time makes sense, so we'll wait some more days
<bdmurray> brainwash: feel free to ping an SRU team member on the 11th then (I'll be out that day)
<brainwash> I will, thanks :)
<infinity> Or just assume that we'll get to it.
<infinity> If the bugs are all verified.
<wgrant> infinity: Nothing seemed weird build-wise overnight?
<infinity> wgrant: Should it have?  I was indisposed.
<wgrant> infinity: Well, a lot of very crufty evolved code was rewritten, so it's not inconceivable that something might be broken.
<wgrant> But everything looks fine, which is nice.
<wgrant> Which means it should be safe to run add-missing-builds, but I might test it on dogfood first.
<wgrant> Also rsalveti's android should build in vivid now.
<rsalveti> great
<infinity> rsalveti: That'll need a no-change upload to prompt it to create the build records in a sensible fashion.
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-02
<cyphermox> hi, could an archive admin please review fwupdate in xenial queue?
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-03
<teward> is Xenial going to be an LTS, or no?
<cjwatson> teward: http://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 makes that clear
<teward> cjwatson: haven't given it a full read yet, thanks
<cjwatson> search for LTS
<DanChapman> seb128: hey! np. :-)
<DanChapman> oops wrong channel
<cyphermox> slangasek: please reject efivar (I will remove the Breaks for efibootmgr), and efibootmgr, from the vivid queue
<cyphermox> ^ or someone else who can review the vivid queue for SRUs :)
<slangasek> cyphermox: done
<cyphermox> thanks.
<stgraber> micahg, Laney: ^ this lxc backports upload is a one-line packaging change implementing mvo's suggestion from bug 1512219
<ubot2> bug 1512219 in apt "apt appears to be confused when installing a backport that version depends on other backports" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512219
<stgraber> won't fix the bug but will get us one step closer
<stgraber> as with the other changes done to the backported version of lxc, this change will not be uploaded to the dev release as lxc can technically work fine with an older version of the dependency
<stgraber> it's only needed to keep everything bundled together properly in backports
<Laney> stgraber: okay, I believe you (since I have left this to micahg)
 * Laney accepts
<Laney> once we get a diff, anyway
<stgraber> Laney: thanks
<Laney> np!
<Laney> sorry you hit an apt bug
<stgraber> FYI, I intend to rush a lxc SRU to wily as soon as I've confirmed that my workaround for bug 1512749 works
<ubot2> bug 1512749 in network-manager "lxcbr0 dissappears on Ubuntu 15.10" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512749
<stgraber> as this is basically breaking all new LXC installations and some upgrades too
<stgraber> I uploaded the workaronud to xenial, waiting for it to go through autopkgtest now and will then test the resulting binaries on a clean desktop and cloud install to confirm that the fix 1) works 2) doesn't somehow regress on non-NM systems
<stgraber> provided that it looks good, I'll upload the exact same thing as an SRU to wily and intend to wave the wait period once we have confirmation that the fix works for people currently affected and doesn't cause regression on non-NM systems
<stgraber> robru: FYI, that's most likely what you ran into yesterday. We received two other reports of that issue this morning and managed to track it down to a NetworkManager bug.
<robru> stgraber: oh wow, excellent. yeah I'm on xenial, I can help test (after lunch) if you need
<stgraber> new lxc should be in the release pocket within an hour or so, would be nice if you could confirm that upgrading doesn't break things
<robru> stgraber: ok will do
<Ian_Corne> Hello, I'mm looking for version 1.5.11 of ibus, any idea how to get this in ubuntu? :)
<Ian_Corne> https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-78860 it's to fix this issue :)
<cyphermox> Ian_Corne: people eventually take the new upstream versions for packages, but things usually first go through Debian rather than directly in Ubuntu. It's up to individual maintainers to do this when they have the time
<cyphermox> Ian_Corne: you could check if there is a bug to request the new vesion in Debian
<teward> infinity: you wouldn't happen to be around would you?
<cyphermox> teward: many people are at a sprint this week, multiple meetings plus UOS, would be best if you just ask your question I think :)
<teward> cyphermox: well, tryin to reach infinity because they handled the blacklist/remove req. for electrum.  and it looks like someone went on a triaging spree and 'fix released' a related SRU to 'dummy' the existing package in Trusty, etc. because it's incompatible with later versions.
<teward> trying to hunt down whether it was actually handled or not, and whether I need to go smack someone doing bad triaging or not
<teward> AFAICT there was no upload on the thing to mark it fix released
<teward> and the person who made the change isn't SRU or Release or even developer
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/electrum/+bug/1499094 is the relevant bug, and it's sat a while
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1499094 in electrum "Please replace electrum with 'dummy' package in the repositories for Trusty, Vivid" [Medium,Fix released]
<teward> (but no reject or accept_
<cyphermox> no, it's just someone playing with the bugs
<cyphermox> but the change isn't exactly incorrect either
<cyphermox> (the package isn't in wily or xenial)
<teward> cyphermox: you're actually two steps behind
<teward> cyphermox: it's similar to the bitcoin retroactive "beat it into dummy state" changes
<teward> there's a related blacklist removal bug that infinity handled on the same premise as the bitcoin package
<teward> hence why i'm hunting down infinity
<teward> because they're the one that set a retroactive 'dummy' state on the package was a potential option
<teward> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/electrum/+bug/1481033  <-- related
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1481033 in electrum "Please remove electrum from the archive" [Medium,Triaged]
<teward> that's why it's not in Wily or Xenial
<teward> autosync blacklist, removal during Wily
<teward> cyphermox: should I reset the bug back to "New" and wait for SRU team?
<cyphermox> no point, the fact that it's nominated for the two releases you want to deal with seems fine to me
<cyphermox> of course, infinity or somebody else might well say otherwise ;P
<mdeslaur> need to be approved for the two series before it will appear in the sponsors queue
 * mdeslaur approves
<cyphermox> yes
<teward> cyphermox: :P
<teward> mdeslaur: thank you for approving :)
 * teward will wait :)
<darkxst> cjwatson, could this be something related to the builders? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk/2.10.3+dfsg1-1/+build/8195973/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-arm64.webkit2gtk_2.10.3%2Bdfsg1-1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<darkxst> it built fine in debian
<cjwatson> darkxst: unless doko says otherwise, that seems more likely to come down to toolchain differences.  have you compared binutils versions for example?
<doko> cjwatson, darkxst: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/1511542 nor work around yet
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1511542 in unity "[2.26 Regression] binutils assertion fail ../../bfd/elfnn-aarch64.c:4631" [High,In progress]
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-04
<darkxst> doko, ok thanks
<cyphermox> ugh, please reject multipath-tools in wily, that's wrong... :(
<slangasek> cyphermox: done
<Ian_Corne> cyphermox: hmm that's to the ubstable debian then, or?
<Ian_Corne> ahno, SID probably?
<cjwatson> snakefruit (various archive cron jobs, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/, etc.) going down soon for a RAM upgrade
<cjwatson> snakefruit back
<cjwatson> yofel: do you know who would be a good contact to receive Kubuntu image health check mails (which basically whinge about oversizedness, any uninstallable packages, etc. unless corrected)?  they're currently going to Riddell and ScottK, and at least Riddell has asked not to receive them any more and suggested "kubuntu-devel@ or someone relevant" - would this sort of cron mail be welcome on kubuntu-devel@ or could you suggest a ...
<cjwatson> ... recipient or two?
<yofel> good question, how frequent are those sent?
<cjwatson> daily
<yofel> can you please send them to me for now then? I don't think that's something we want to spam -devel with, and I'll come back to you once we have a better place
<yofel> btw. with Riddell quitting as release manager, I (and sgclark as subsitute) would like to take over the job
<yofel> anything/anywhere in particular we have to apply for to do this? Other than a mail to ubuntu-devel
<cjwatson> I'm not sure, somebody techboardy should know, maybe infinity or stgraber
<cjwatson> yofel: is your @kubuntu.org address OK?
<yofel> cjwatson: it should be, yes
<cjwatson> all right, done, thanks, can easily change on request
 * xnox ponders who manages @kubuntu.org domain
 * yofel assumed canonical
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: "Registrant Organization:Canonical, Ltd."
<yofel> at least the address updates are done in the same way as for @ubuntu.com
<xnox> ah, cool. so probably done in bulk with the rest of them.
<stgraber> cjwatson: IIRC ubuntu-release is basically self-managed, that is, existing members vote on new members. infinity could confirm.
<stgraber> I believe the main requirement besides time is that you have to be a coredev
<infinity> stgraber: Pretty much, yes.
<yofel> stgraber: well, there are no kubuntu devs left that are core-devs, so we would have to do without being on the release team for now.
<yofel> it's something we'll be aiming for in the future, but that'll take a while
<infinity> yofel: You're not the only flavour without an ubuntu-release presence, it's not the end of the world, but you should certainly aim to get some core-devs again.
<yofel> so, do we need to do anything beside that?
<sgclark> yes I am aiming for that as is yofel
<stgraber> FYI, I'll be releasing the network-manager SRU for wily in a couple of hours, I'm looking at the ppc64el regression (looks like the usual NM race, will retry the adt) and will do a bit of VM testing to make sure it doesn't break the world (but testing on xenial showed it's fine here)
<bdmurray> arges: Could you have a look at that apport upload?
<arges> bdmurray: yea
<bdmurray> thanks
<Ian_Corne> is there somewhere a template for a bugreport i can file to request a new version of a package being uploaded ?
<Ian_Corne> I've tried going the reportbug way with -B debian, but it feels so much like a real bug report, i'm unsure if it's the good way to go
<Logan> Ian_Corne: it's fine to report a bug like that
<Logan> just make sure it has wishlist importance
<Ian_Corne> ok, thank you
<Logan> no problem!
<Ian_Corne> I can do it like this?
<Ian_Corne> Your version of ibus (1.5.10-1ubuntu1) is newer than that in Debian! Do you
<Ian_Corne> icorne@topian:~$ reportbug -B debian ibus
<Ian_Corne> sorry, pasted, wrong one
<Logan> yes
<Ian_Corne> damn, it's been submitted by icorne@topian
<Ian_Corne> that's obviously not my email :p
<arges> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=systemtap can you review this, i've tested built it on a power8 machine and should unblock libguestfs
<bdmurray> arges: is there an SRU bug for that?
<arges> bdmurray: I suppose i need to add one for that
<arges> bdmurray: let me add that and re-up
<arges> bdmurray: ok please review now. Thanks
<bdmurray> arges: waiting on the diff generation
<cjwatson> bdmurray: *muttermutterserialisednonsense*
<cjwatson> (it's currently processing a firefox diff, and has been for 20 minutes ...)
<bdmurray> infinity: Could you review ubuntu-release-upgrader in wily-proposed?
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-05
<tumbleweed> is it just me, or is force-badtest unuseable these days?
<tumbleweed> I find I have to use skiptest, to get bitney to listen to me :(
<Ian_Corne> I'm looking for my bugreport i submitted, but can't find it on https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?dist=unstable;package=ibus
<Laney> tumbleweed: I used a badtest yesterday
<Laney> got an example?
<tumbleweed> Laney: sure, I can roll back to what I had, and wasn't working
<tumbleweed> although the situation is slightly different now
<tumbleweed> grr pyzmq just won't build on ARM
<oSoMoN> hello
<oSoMoN> oxide-qt was pushed to vivid by accident (it should have gone to the overlay PPA, wrong landing request config), and is now sitting in the unapproved queue, can someone please delete it from there?
<infinity> oSoMoN: Done.
<oSoMoN> infinity, thanks a bunch!
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-06
<tjaalton> how come nautilus is shown as being in "updates,proposed" for trusty, though it should be released already?
<tjaalton> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus
<tjaalton> there's another update on the queue that I'd like to get in
<tjaalton> but sru-review complains that -0u9.10 is already there
<tjaalton> (the old version)
<Laney> tjaalton: It's usually deleted when moving to -updates
<tjaalton> Laney: but not here? sru-review doesn't even offer the new one
<Laney> tjaalton: aha, seems to be a manual step http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
 * Laney isn't on the SRU team so doesn't know such things
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> done! :)
<Laney> seems like sru-review is showing the wrong version but if you look at the diff it's right
<tjaalton> indeed, duh
<tjaalton> anyway
<Laney> maybe because I fixed theh old changelog
<tjaalton> it should be clear now
 * Laney dunno
<tjaalton> I'll ack it
<Laney> OK, don't think that was necessary though. :P
<tjaalton> never seen a package in that state before
<cjwatson> tjaalton: yeah, we do the removals in bulk from time to time.  I've just poked it
<cjwatson> (from -proposed)
<cjwatson> one of those days I'll finish the Archive.copyPackage(move=True) implementation
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webkit2gtk (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.14.1-0ubuntu1 => 2.14.2-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: elkcode (zesty-proposed/primary) [4.0.15-2]
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: I hinted the gnome-photos test
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elkcode [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elkcode [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elkcode [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elkcode [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elkcode [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elkcode [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elkcode [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elkcode [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elkcode [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elkcode [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elkcode [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elkcode [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elkcode [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elkcode [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elkcode [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.15-2]
<mitya57> Hi, can someone please decruft metacity? It currently does not migrate because "old binaries left: libmetacity0", it was changed to libmetacity1.
 * mitya57 hopes this is the right channel for such request
<cjwatson> mitya57: .
<jbicha> infinity: do you approve SRUs these days? if so, could you look at webkit2gtk / yakkety?
<apw> jbicha, you are probably better just asking if there is an SRU team member around who oculd ...
<jbicha> ok, any SRU team member want to look at webkit2gtk / yakkety today? thanks
 * apw will take a look at that
<jbicha> could dcmtk 3.6.1~20160216-3 be removed from zesty-proposed? it's uninstallable because it depends on openssl1.0
<mitya57> cjwatson, thanks!
<slangasek> jbicha: this should be fixed at some later point by openssl actually bumping its soname; so dcmtk shouldn't be removed
<jbicha> slangasek: it makes all its rdepends fail to build though…
<slangasek> also, it looks like several packages have picked up this dep in -proposed, *including* openssh - so something's gone wrong with an openssl merge, looks like?
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl1.0/+publishinghistory
<slangasek> ok, so these should be no-change rebuilt rather than removed
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dcmtk/3.6.1~20160216-3
<jbicha> it looked to me like we'd have to revert to dcmtk -2 anyway, so I thought a removal from proposed might make more sense here
<slangasek> I see
<slangasek> except the next sync will have the same problem?
<slangasek> though I suppose it will FTBFS, in which case removal makes sense
<slangasek> yeah, it'll dep-wait on resync, so I'm good with removing
<slangasek> jbicha: done
<jbicha> thank you
<doko> jetlag?
<apw> jbicha, ok that is a fairly substantial update, i think that is going to need a fuller test-plan than it has to test "other fucntionality" as much as the stuff which is fixed
<slangasek> doko: yes ;)
<jbicha> apw: what additional testing do you think it needs? that's the same test plan as for 2.14.1 ( bug 1632535 )
<ubot5`> bug 1632535 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Update webkitgtk to 2.14.1 in yakkety" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632535
<apw> jbicha, some kind of assurance that we are testing things which use it which are not directly fixed I guess.
<apw> jbicha, if you can assure me you'll do some general testing (and write that in the test plan there) i am happy
<apw> (and if that is what it is already saying then tell me that :)
<jbicha> apw: ok I added a paragraph suggesting to test other rdeps too but the 4 already listed are the most likely to have problems
<apw> jbicha, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted webkit2gtk [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.14.2-0ubuntu1]
<apw> jbicha, while i have you ... does your last comment on lp: #1637466 imply that ubuntu-release-upgrader change (in yakkety) is no longer needed ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1637466 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Yakkety) "do-release-upgrade removed system-config-printer-gnome during 16.04 -> 16.10 upgrade" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637466
<apw> bdmurray, your xenial ubuntu-release-upgrader has an update to the mirror list, is this expected ?
<jbicha> apw: I think it's no longer needed if I upload gnome-control-center so let me do that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1:3.20.2-0ubuntu1 => 1:3.20.1-2ubuntu4] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1:3.20.2-0ubuntu1 => 1:3.20.2-0ubuntu2] (ubuntugnome)
<jbicha> apw: please reject the older (ubuntu4) gnome-control-center/yakkety ^
<jbicha> please accept gspell from yakkety's new queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: witty [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-control-center [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:3.20.1-2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: witty [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<apw> jbicha, rejected
<bdmurray> apw: yes, that comes from the official mirrors list in Launchpad which changes regularly.  If people have an unofficial mirror set the release upgrader should rewrite sources to use their country mirror.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: witty [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: witty [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-os-brick (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.0-2 => 1.2.0-2ubuntu0.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: witty [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: witty [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: witty [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (xenial-proposed/main) [2.1.3-0ubuntu4.2 => 2.1.5-0ubuntu4~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: multipath-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu7 => 0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu7.1] (core)
<doko> xnox: I think some boost1.62 binaries need demotion ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: multipath-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu2.2 => 0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu2.3] (core)
<xnox> doko, the transition is not over yet...
<xnox> e.g. reverse-depends -c main src:boost1.61
<jgrimm> infinity, you on for SRUs today?  cloud-init could use some looking at (partners waiting for fix)
<jgrimm> gaughen, ^^ fyi.   rbasak ^^ -> or if you can process, not sure what day you are cycling into the SRU vanguard team rotation yet
<rbasak> jgrimm: yeah I was going to chat with you about that.
 * rbasak looks
<jgrimm> rbasak, thanks sir
<rbasak> jgrimm: ah, the diff is fairly extensive. I should probably leave that to others for now.
<jgrimm> rbasak, ok, will keep trying to find some help for it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:16.10.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libselinux [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.6-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: azure-cli [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0~b7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.2+git160920-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libselinux [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.6-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: azure-cli [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0~b7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libselinux [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.6-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.2+git160920-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.2+git160920-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libselinux [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.6-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hydra-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.13.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: azure-cli [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0~b7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jboss-jaxrs-2.0-api [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-auto-bind [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-multimatch [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-qqman [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sourcetools [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rt-extension-repeatticket [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.10-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slop [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.3.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yarl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ido-vertical-mode [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-chai [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.5.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sourcetools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slop [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.3.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-array-differ [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sourcetools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-pinkie [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yarl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ignore-by-default [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yarl [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slop [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.3.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: azure-cli [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0~b7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libselinux [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.6-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sourcetools [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.2+git160920-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slop [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.3.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libselinux [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.6-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libselinux [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.6-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yarl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: azure-cli [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0~b7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.2+git160920-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sourcetools [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sourcetools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.2+git160920-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slop [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.3.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sourcetools [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: azure-cli [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0~b7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.2+git160920-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yarl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: azure-cli [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0~b7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yarl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slop [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.3.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yarl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slop [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.3.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0~a2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0~a2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0~a2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0~a2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0~a2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0~a2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0~a2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted azure-cli [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0~b7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted azure-cli [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0~b7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted azure-cli [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0~b7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted azure-cli [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0~b7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2+git160920-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2+git160920-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2+git160920-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0~a2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0~a2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0~a2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted azure-cli [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0~b7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted azure-cli [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0~b7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2+git160920-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2+git160920-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0~a2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0~a2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ido-vertical-mode [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted azure-cli [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0~b7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2+git160920-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0~a2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jboss-jaxrs-2.0-api [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2+git160920-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hydra-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.13.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0~a2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libselinux [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libselinux [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libselinux [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libselinux [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-auto-bind [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ignore-by-default [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-pinkie [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sourcetools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sourcetools [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sourcetools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libselinux [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libselinux [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-chai [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.5.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-qqman [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sourcetools [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sourcetools [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slop [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libselinux [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-multimatch [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sourcetools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slop [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-array-differ [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rt-extension-repeatticket [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.10-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sourcetools [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slop [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slop [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slop [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yarl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yarl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yarl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slop [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yarl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yarl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slop [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yarl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yarl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups-filters (xenial-proposed/main) [1.8.3-2ubuntu3.1 => 1.8.3-2ubuntu3.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.92ubuntu1 => 0.92ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.8-34-ga1cdebd-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.92ubuntu1 => 0.92ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unattended-upgrades [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.92ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.92ubuntu1 => 0.92ubuntu1.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unattended-upgrades [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.92ubuntu2]
<lamont> do the buildd still not install recommends?
<michi> I’m looking for an archive admin to help solve a zesty s390x problem.
<michi> Anyone around?
<michi> ^ Please? Pretty please…? :)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ldappool [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> lamont: no, nor should they; recommends are optional, anything that cares about their absence should build-depend directly
<slangasek> michi: you didn't give details of your zesty s390x problem...
<michi> slangasek: Thanks for getting back to me!
<michi> we are trying to land storage framework: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/active?landers=michi
<michi> It’s stuck on a dependency wait for s390x on zesty
<michi> online-accounts does not exist for s390x on zesty, because ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts doesn’t exist
<michi> which depends on upstart
<michi> which we don’t have on zesty s390x
<michi> See the comment in the description of the ticket.
<michi> There is a corresponding bug here:
<michi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/storage-framework/+bug/1639224
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1639224 in storage-framework (Ubuntu) "Cannot release because of missing zesty s390x build" [Undecided,New]
<michi> So, online-accounts won’t exist on zesty s390x
<michi> Could you delete the storage-framework package from the archibe for s390x zesty?
<michi> We also need this done for lp:keeper, which is in the same situtation
<michi> slangasek: ^
<michi> Sorry if I’m not following the process correctly.
<michi> I’m not doing this sort of thing very often.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: czmq [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: czmq [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vrfydmn [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: czmq [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: czmq [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: czmq [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
<slangasek> michi: binaries removed
<michi> Wow, awesome, thank you!
<slangasek> for mcloud, storage-provider
<michi> Did you blow away the ones for keeper as well?
<slangasek> looking at keeper now
<michi> Ta!
<slangasek> michi: there are no s390x binaries in zesty for keeper
<michi> OK, cool.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: czmq [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
<michi> I wasn’t sure whether they’d previously released.
<michi> Thanks for your help!
<RAOF> Hey launchpad folk! We can totally automatically trigger a rebuild of a package anytime one of its Built-Using packages changes, right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: juffed [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: juffed [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: juffed [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: juffed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: juffed [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: juffed [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: juffed [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9] (no packageset)
<Odd_Bloke> We (CPC) have a new package that we want to get back in to xenial (and later trusty) to support a cloud partner; are there any differences in process to a regular SRU?
<mwhudson> Odd_Bloke: not so far as i know
<mwhudson> Odd_Bloke: an example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nplan/+bug/1627641
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1627641 in systemd (Ubuntu Xenial) "Backport netplan to xenial" [Low,Fix released]
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, it will end up in the New queue, rather than unapproved, and you may need to ping archive admins about it a bit more, as new queue is not as often looked at in stable series vs devel.
<xnox> RAOF, haha, no.
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: mwhudson: Thanks for the info. :)
<xnox> RAOF, but you can add an autopkgtest which just runs /bin/true, but add built-needed requirement. That way it will be rebuild often enough and block things from migrating.
<xnox> (and those test rebuilds will be throw away)
<mwhudson> should do something like that for go stuff really
<xnox> given circular dependencies in the archive; this will result in never ending rebuild loops =)
<josvaz> any SRU team member here? I would like to get http://launchpadlibrarian.net/292538218/walinuxagent_2.1.5-0ubuntu4~16.04.0_source.changes approved at the upload queue
<josvaz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<josvaz> FYI https://code.launchpad.net/~josvaz/vmbuilder/jenkins_kvm+fix-eth1boot/+merge/310047 is ready for review
<josvaz> sorry wrong char root
<josvaz> wrong chat room
<josvaz> Odd_Bloke: this job https://cloud-images-jenkins.canonical.com/view/Azure/job/CloudImages_Azure-Custom_or_Test_Images/configure
<josvaz> seems to be only getting serials right from yakkety, is that intentional? (can't figure out why it would be)
<Odd_Bloke> josvaz: Umm, wrong channel still?
<josvaz> damn!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted czmq [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted czmq [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted czmq [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted juffed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted juffed [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted czmq [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted czmq [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted czmq [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted juffed [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted juffed [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted juffed [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ldappool [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted juffed [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vrfydmn [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted juffed [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-85-g5ba17f9-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-perftools (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.4-0ubuntu5 => 2.5-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected google-perftools [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted witty [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted witty [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted witty [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted witty [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted witty [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted witty [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted witty [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: monasca-statsd (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.92ubuntu1 => 0.92ubuntu1.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unattended-upgrades [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.92ubuntu1.1]
<infinity> lamont: The buildds still don't install recommends.  Correctly.
<infinity> lamont: Why would you expect them to?
<lamont> infinity: I was expecting they wouldn't, was grasping at some straws
<lamont> turns out that maas is FTBFS because of python-setuptools, which is in -proposed
<infinity> Not the straw you were looking for, I take it.
<lamont> which took a bit to track down
 * lamont found a different straw
<lamont> at one point, I was looking for the chroot tarball, and then I realized I could probably just build one.
<lamont> which worked out to "at least close enough."
<infinity> https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/zesty/amd64
<xnox> you can download them via api.
<xnox> that.
<lamont> woot
<xnox> lamont, well, you get whatever bits infinity sideloaded via api =) so beware of infinity taking over ;-)
<lamont> that guy!
<infinity> :P
<lamont> xnox: tbf, we've both taken over from time to time. :D
<infinity> I don't need any more conspiracy theories after this election season, thanks.
<infinity> Only facts or gtfo.
<xnox> yeah... peaceful democratic succession of power, eh?!
<lamont> infinity: fact
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (yakkety-proposed/partner) [1:20161026.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 1:20161108.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (precise-proposed/partner) [1:20161026.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 => 1:20161108.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20161026.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20161108.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20161026.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20161108.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (xenial-proposed/main) [0.90ubuntu0.1 => 0.90ubuntu0.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (precise-proposed) [1:20161108.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20161108.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20161108.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:20161108.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2c-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purple-matrix [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.0+git20161025-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-impatience [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2c-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-liberation2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.00.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yapf [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2c-tools [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2c-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lcm [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-bash-match [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sopt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jupyter-console [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purple-matrix [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20161025-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lirc-compat-remotes [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2c-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purple-matrix [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20161025-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lcm [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tendermint-go-merkle [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160312.0.05042c6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2c-tools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purple-matrix [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20161025-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sopt [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purple-matrix [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20161025-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purple-matrix [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20161025-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2c-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lcm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-liberation2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.00.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2c-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2c-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2c-tools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2c-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lcm [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lcm [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lirc-compat-remotes [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purple-matrix [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0+git20161025-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purple-matrix [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0+git20161025-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-impatience [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2c-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jupyter-console [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purple-matrix [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0+git20161025-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purple-matrix [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0+git20161025-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sopt [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tendermint-go-merkle [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160312.0.05042c6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lcm [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2c-tools [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lcm [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purple-matrix [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0+git20161025-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sopt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2c-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purple-matrix [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0+git20161025-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-bash-match [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yapf [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lcm [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sopt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lcm [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purple-matrix [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20161025-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lcm [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lcm [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sopt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lcm [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purple-matrix [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0+git20161025-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lcm [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lcm [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7025~beta20.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected monasca-statsd [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected monasca-statsd [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.1.0+bzr5480-0ubuntu1 => 2.1.1+bzr5544-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.0+bzr5189-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 2.1.1+bzr5544-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, please make cmake migrate? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.873+git0.3b4b4500-14ubuntu3.1 => 2.0.873+git0.3b4b4500-14ubuntu3.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.0.873+git0.3b4b4500-14ubuntu8 => 2.0.873+git0.3b4b4500-14ubuntu8.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ibm-java80 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ibm-java80 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ibm-java80 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-btcsuite-fastsha256 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160815.0.637e656-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysynphot [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-everything.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysynphot [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysynphot [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysynphot [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysynphot [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysynphot [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-btcsuite-fastsha256 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160815.0.637e656-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysynphot [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysynphot [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysynphot [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysynphot [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-everything.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysynphot [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysynphot [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysynphot [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1]
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-js-tokens [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.19~16.04.1 => 1.21.4~16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.4 => 1.66.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.4 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim (xenial-proposed/main) [0.8-0ubuntu2 => 0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-0ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim (trusty-proposed/main) [0.8-0ubuntu2 => 0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-0ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.34.14 => 1.34.15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (trusty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.12 => 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.13] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.19~14.04.1 => 1.21.4~14.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (precise-proposed/main) [1.99-21ubuntu3.20 => 1.99-21ubuntu3.21] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (precise-proposed/main) [1.18~12.04.1 => 1.19~12.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim (precise-proposed/main) [0.8-0ubuntu2 => 0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (precise-proposed/main) [1.9~ubuntu12.04.10 => 1.9~ubuntu12.04.11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgkarrays [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: espeak-ng [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.49.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fs-extra [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgkarrays [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgkarrays [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgkarrays [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: espeak-ng [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.49.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: espeak-ng [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.49.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: espeak-ng [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.49.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgkarrays [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: espeak-ng [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.49.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: espeak-ng [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.49.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgkarrays [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: espeak-ng [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.49.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgkarrays [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgkarrays [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted espeak-ng [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.49.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted espeak-ng [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.49.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted espeak-ng [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.49.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgkarrays [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted espeak-ng [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.49.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgkarrays [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted espeak-ng [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.49.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted espeak-ng [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.49.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgkarrays [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgkarrays [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted espeak-ng [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.49.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-fs-extra [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgkarrays [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgkarrays [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysynphot [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.8.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-js-tokens [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
<josvaz> Is arges or someone else from the SRU team available here? I would like to get http://launchpadlibrarian.net/292538218/walinuxagent_2.1.5-0ubuntu4~16.04.0_source.changes
<josvaz> reviewed and if possible approved into -proposed
<apw> josvaz, that seems to include a whole heap of new features (which may be reasonable) but also implies it needs to have some kind of update exception
<rbasak> I know walinuxagent is a little special. Who usually handles it?
<josvaz> This package is the same that has gone into yakkety. No additional changes were required
<josvaz> Odd_Bloke produced the yakkety release, that has been approved and is running
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: We often bug slangasek for it.
<josvaz> Azure would like xenial & trusty to also move up to walinuxagent 2.1.5
<josvaz> this is the xenial backport
<Odd_Bloke> apw: AIUI, walinuxagent falls under the "cloudware" exception; it's equivalent to hardware-enablement for Azure.  Not exactly sure where this is codified, though.
<josvaz> rbasak, let me know how can I progress this forward (this is my first SRU attempt)
<rbasak> josvaz: I'm unwilling to go into this without quite a bit of guidance from people who have handled it in the past. Given that it's my first day on the SRU rota. Might be best to wait for slangasek.
<josvaz> ok, will ping him later, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> any archive admin that wants to remove pandas on some architectures? it has been done some time ago in debian bug #840567 #825103
<ubot5`> Debian bug 840567 in ftp.debian.org "RM: statsmodels [arm64 armel armhf mips mipsel powerpc s390x hppa mips64el ppc64] -- ROM; dependency (pandas) is missing on those archs now" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/840567
<LocutusOfBorg> debian bug #825103
<ubot5`> Debian bug 825103 in ftp.debian.org "RM: pandas [arm64 armel armhf mips mipsel powerpc s390x hppa mips64el ppc64] -- ROM; FTBFS on those archs, not supported by upstream, hoggs dependent packages" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/825103
<slangasek> rbasak: fwiw my standing approach on walinuxagent is "it's hardware enablement for a cloud, so it gets an exception"
<rbasak> slangasek: I get that part, but how/what do I review?
<slangasek> rbasak: just the packaging, really
<rbasak> slangasek: and we ignore all upstream changes? What about QA requirements?
<rbasak> I know walinuxagent has a poor history of releasing broken SRUs, for example.
<slangasek> does it?  I was not aware of much of that, actually
<slangasek> so I've more or less punted the QA to the CPC team and upstream; if you're concerned that this doesn't have a high success rate, you should certainly use your own judgement and ask the CPC team for more
<rbasak> I can't find a reference immediately, but I believe there have been at least a couple "SRU to fix previous broken SRU" things go past.
<rbasak> (things that had been marked v-d)
<rbasak> (and been released to -updates)
<Odd_Bloke> From our POV, I think we're working better with upstream to test new releases.
<Odd_Bloke> I think a lot of those failures stemmed from a lack of time to actually do things properly.
<Odd_Bloke> But we do now spend time ensuring that they work; we also build images from -proposed and ask Azure to perform testing.
<rbasak> FTR, I found bug 1479610, which is one of the bugs I had in mind.
<ubot5`> bug 1479610 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] walinuxagent regression on dhcp configuration" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479610
<rbasak> And https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/walinuxagent/2.0.14-0ubuntu1~12.04.1 is another.
<rbasak> Oh, that might have been v-f correctly.
<apw> slangasek, i agree it sounds reasonable this has an exception, perhaps it needs codifying in our list so that the SRU bugs can point to it
<slangasek> yes, that would be sensible :)
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke, josvaz: I appreciate the test cases detailed in the bug. Would these catch the previous regression in bug 1603581 if it were to occur again? IOW, does the test check for what walinuxagent does, as well as that it has started and the instance works?
<ubot5`> bug 1603581 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Xenial) "Azure Linux Agent (WALA) 2.1.5 Released" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1603581
<josvaz> checking that bug 1603581
<ubot5`> bug 1603581 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Xenial) "Azure Linux Agent (WALA) 2.1.5 Released" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1603581
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: The previous regression referred to by Daniel Sol?  That was actually in functionality that is disabled by default in Ubuntu.
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: But it could have been enabled (after boot), so they wanted us to include that patch.
<rbasak> Sorry that might have been the wrong bug reference.
 * rbasak looks again
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/walinuxagent/+bug/1479610 is what I meant. My apologies.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1479610 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] walinuxagent regression on dhcp configuration" [Critical,Fix released]
<rbasak> AFAICT, that's a failure case where the instance boots correctly but fails in other behaviour. So is that covered by your current test cases?
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: Hmm, good question; I'm not sure if that specific failure is in our test suite.
<josvaz> rbasak, I did not check that specifically in my tests
<Odd_Bloke> josvaz: So we should (a) add that to our test suite, and (b) ensure that we're running our test suite against the one-off images we produce for -proposed testing.
<josvaz> odd_Bloke, rbasak I can spin up the test image and check it
<josvaz> ok
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke, josvaz: thanks. Also, is this type of regression unique, or is it in a class of bugs that we need to be testing more widely? For example, does walinuxagent do anything else that could impact runtime instance behaviour that could regress in an update?
<josvaz> AFAIK walinuxagent is just for setting up networking and initial config, but Odd_Bloke will know best
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke, josvaz: I appreciate you having listed your test plans in the SRU bug. But I wonder: given it's getting more complicated now, would it be worth moving that to a wiki page and providing a link to the test plan instead? Would save a bunch of bug editing.
<rbasak> Just a suggestion. I don't mean to require this - as long as your test plan is clearly available, which it currently is (though we're amending it)
<Odd_Bloke> So walinuxagent is actually becoming less and less important to get something that boots; we've discussed removing it from the image entirely in the future.
<Odd_Bloke> But it does currently still affect things fairly fundamentally.
<Odd_Bloke> We do have a set of "does Ubuntu work properly here?" tests that we run against all images, which should capture anything it might break.
<rbasak> I feel that testing should include areas that it is known to impact. For example, it used to mess with ssh config (don't know if it still does), so tests should include the ssh functionality it messes with.
<rbasak> (this doesn't apply if it doesn't do that any more)
 * apw recommends pulling that out as a separate wiki page so when it gets a formal exception that can be pointed to
<Odd_Bloke> Agreed.
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: apw: Any recommendations as to how that wiki page should be named?  (Are there any models we can follow?)
<rbasak> No strong opinion. "walinuxagent SRU test plan" are what I'd entitle it if it were me. No idea about existing patterns, or how to encode that into a URL!
<josvaz> what about http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SRU_walinuxagent_Test_Plan?
<apw> Odd_Bloke, have a look at the SRU exceptions page, i think that has links to things like that, which may have names you can clone
<josvaz> will be starting that as soon as I get to login into the ubuntu wiki
<josvaz> checking that, thanks apw
<apw> josvaz, it looks like we document the whole process for an update in like <thing>Updates
<balloons> rbasak, are you on SRU's today?
<josvaz> apw: ok, so  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/walinuxagentUpdates instead?
<rbasak> balloons: yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<josvaz> working on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walinuxagentUpdates
<rbasak> Thanks. I'm reviewing the diffs.
<apw> josvaz, i would guess some of that content is "yours" and the bottom bits would need to be approved by an SRU team member, like shortening release times
<josvaz> ok, once it is ready for review I will pink rbasak again. Thanks apw
<apw> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<balloons> pitti, I'm not remembering where we ended up on the 32-bit autopkgtests running on yakkety for juju-core. I was thinking the thought was a britney bug. Is this true?
<pitti> balloons: they are running because: juju-core | 1.25.6-0ubuntu2.16.10.1  | yakkety/universe | all
<balloons> ahh.. it does seem the failures are ignored. So that's fine
<pitti> balloons: i. e. the metapackage actually does exist on 32 bit arches, and you said you fixed that in git (Architecture: all → 64 bit arch list)
<pitti> balloons: well, not "fine", it will be blocked again next time
 * balloons looks again
<pitti> oh, that is from 1.25 -- so the new transitional actually does use "any" (or hardcoded list)
<balloons> indeed, my version uses the hardcoded list
 * balloons checks cyphermox's upload
<pitti> so on yakkety i386 and armhf juju-core 1.25.6 exists again
<pitti> which we can't do anything about in stables (we'll need to keep hinting), but it shoudl be removed on zesty
<pitti>  juju-core | 1.25.6-0ubuntu2.16.10.1     | zesty/universe          | all
<pitti> balloons: do you actually plan to remove 1.25 wholesale from z? I suppose you don't want to support that forever?
<balloons> pitti, yes we do. We have an open bug about removing it from yakkety as well
<pitti> balloons: you can't remove a package from a stable release
<pitti> balloons: happy to remove it from zesty right now, what's the bug #?
<balloons> pitti, right absolutely. I pushed back because 2.0 wasn't stable until yakkety release
<balloons> I think that may be a nice bug resolution, just swap to z
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<balloons> pitti, can you target this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-mongodb/+bug/1612116
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1612116 in juju-mongodb (Ubuntu) "please remove juju-core-1 and juju-mongodb packages from yakkety" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<balloons> pitti, also the juju-mongodb can go
 * pitti retitles that to zesty
<balloons> rbasak, so xenial and yakkety have juju-core in proposed that have gone through the SRU process. Can you have a look?
<balloons> pitti, thank you for reminding me and taking care of that :-)
<pitti> balloons: *flush*, done :)
<rbasak> apw, slangasek: what should happen to debian/changelog when backporting from a future release in an SRU? Should it follow the history of the thing it's backporting from, or the history of the release it's being backported to? Or both, with dpkg-mergechangelogs?
 * rbasak thinks he asked infinity about this years ago doing some backports for docker.io or similar, but doesn't remember the answer :-(
<rbasak> josvaz: I don't see anything in the Trusty queue to review. Is that uploaded yet?
<apw> rbasak, i have seen it done both ways, i have personally tended to be happy with either, but i would not like to say i am definitive in this
<rbasak> Thanks. I guess I'm also happy either way (debian/changelog's linear format creaks a bit here, but Launchpad has the real history anyway). It's be nice to be consistent though.
<rbasak> It'd be nice
<rbasak> Makes it easier for uploaders, sponsors, etc.
<apw> rbasak, right all of that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg-1]
<josvaz> rbasak: no the trusty package is prepared, but I have not given a test image to Azure yet
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: The Azure team want us to release this to xenial before trusty.
<rbasak> josvaz, Odd_Bloke: OK. Let me know when you have the new test plan ready please?
<rbasak> cyphermox, smoser, lamont: I'm looking at open-iscsi in yakkety unapproved. None of the zesty tasks are marked Fix Released, and I see smoser's objection. What's the current status of all of that please?
<josvaz> rbasak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walinuxagentUpdates is going to be mostly it
<josvaz> I was going just to add the list of regressions we'll be testing for
<rbasak> Looks like the open-iscsi upload to Zesty has failed dep8 too. Possibly unrelated, but given the impact of this SRU and the previous regression, surely all our ducks should be in a row before going ahead with this?
<smoser> rbasak, link for context ?
<smoser> bug ?
 * smoser has to leave here in a minute or two, but i'll come back
<rbasak> smoser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi/+bug/1621507
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1621507 in open-iscsi (Ubuntu Yakkety) "initramfs-tools configure_networking() fails to dhcp ipv6 addresses" [High,In progress]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dovecot (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.2.22-1ubuntu2.1 => 1:2.2.22-1ubuntu2.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dovecot (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:2.2.24-1ubuntu1 => 1:2.2.24-1ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pip (xenial-proposed/universe) [8.1.1-2ubuntu0.3 => 8.1.1-2ubuntu0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-47.68~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-47.68] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-47.68]
<josvaz> rbasak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walinuxagentUpdates is ready for you to review
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-47.68~14.04.1]
<rbasak> josvaz: thanks, looking.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pip (yakkety-proposed/universe) [8.1.2-2 => 8.1.2-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<cyphermox> rbasak, open-iscsi hasn't regressed in the autopkgtests, it's failing because there aren't zesty images for maas yet.
<cyphermox> (I've been trying to get people to fix that)
<rbasak> cyphermox: do you know that the inability to test isn't hiding a regression though?
<cyphermox> yes, I do. The change in open-iscsi is highly unlikely to regress
<cyphermox> I'm not saying to skip the tests, I want to see them run and see them green too
<cyphermox> just saying that you currently can't say it has regressed.
<rbasak> As a whole, the effort to fix this issue *has* regressed a stable release. Additionally, the open-iscsi dep8 test *is* failing, and may indicate a regression.
<cyphermox> rbasak: as a whole, *initramfs-tools* regressed, not the rest of it.
<rbasak> Is there any benefit to landing this without an initramfs-tools update?
<rbasak> (in an SRU)
<cyphermox> avoiding confusion in SRU tags, like you said. There is should be no effect on the current behavior in initramfs-tools (which is good to verify in itself) and should also work with the new initramfs-tools.
<cyphermox> rbasak: having it in -proposed allows further testing of the SRU, to make sure my testing didn't miss something.
<rbasak> I don't follow. Avoiding confusion in SRU tags would be testing all three together, and only marking v-d when all three are done. What does "further testing of the SRU" mean? What further testing do you expect to do for open-iscsi that you can't do from a PPA? I expect that all three together in -proposed to create a cloud image that can be tested is useful, but I don't see the case for one. And
<rbasak> doing just one introduces the tag race if a second is accepted.
<cyphermox> as much as I want and can test things, corner cases can be missed. the usual idea with rolling out changes is that you test with one person (locally), then multiple (PPA), then yet more (-proposed), until you can roll it out to everyone (-updates)
<rbasak> You missed the test in the development release.
<rbasak> The point of testing from -proposed is to test the real binary that would be released.
<rbasak> In case the build is somehow different in a PPA, etc.
<cyphermox> yes, that's why it's in the queue now.
<rbasak> And that's why the SRU process expects you to test in the development release first, which you are conveniently ignoring.
<cyphermox> as for the open-iscsi in zesty-proposed, as much as I would like it to have been promoted to -release weeks ago, it's not all up to me.
<cyphermox> if you feel you must not accept open-iscsi, just reject it.
<rbasak> Am I right in thinking that apart from your claimed additional testing, users won't actually benefit from an open-iscsi update for this issue until initramfs-tools is also updated?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (trusty-proposed/main) [2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2] (core)
<cyphermox> of course you're right, that's also the point, it ensures there is no regression in open-iscsi itself.
<cyphermox> ie. open-iscsi is released, nothing breaks, then we can easily test initramfs-tools, and see that any regression has to do with the iniramfs-tools change, not something broken in open-iscsi for another reason.
<cyphermox> balloons: what's the story right now with juju-core?
<smoser> rbasak, you and i discussed the open-iscsi tests once... i have a bunch of improvements to it, but its reliance on images is less than ideal.. let me dig up what i wrote.
<rbasak> So I think we have to opposing opinions here. I wrote up what I thought in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/klibc/+bug/1621507/comments/37. cyphermox's proposed plan is above and the two are mutually exclusive I think.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1621507 in open-iscsi (Ubuntu Yakkety) "initramfs-tools configure_networking() fails to dhcp ipv6 addresses" [High,In progress]
<rbasak> smoser, lamont: opinions? ^
<cyphermox> I don't see how our opinion of open-iscsi is opposed?
<cyphermox> oh wait
<rbasak> My opinion is to wait until they can all be accepted together every step of the way.
<cyphermox> heh
<rbasak> Your opinion I think is to do the opposite - open-iscsi first, with no interference from the others. I think.
<cyphermox> yes, it is
<rbasak> Does that mean you would expect no SRU uploads of the other packages until open-iscsi is all the way through the SRU process (either in -updates or deleted from -proposed?)
<cyphermox> my way, you can also make sure each individual piece doesn't regress the rest of the world.
<cyphermox> rbasak: no
<cyphermox> any uploads can still happen, none of this has any effect until the iniramfs-tools SRU happens.
<rbasak> Then we end up with tag confusion in the bug, no?
<cyphermox> why?
<cyphermox> open-iscsi can go all the way to updates before we do any other piece.
<cyphermox> it's usually a good thing to not have multiple variables changing at the same time.
<rbasak> I thought I asked exactly that, and you said no?
<cyphermox> any SRUs can happen for any package in the meantime, including the other parts of initramfs-tools and isc-dhcp; but I would prefer neither include that SRU in the meantime. However, what you wrote could also be parsed as "there should not be another SRU of any of the affected packages in the meantime", to which the answer is "no"
<rbasak> Oh, I see.
<rbasak> I think.
<rbasak> Let me try again.
<rbasak> Does that mean you would expect no SRU uploads *for this particular issue* of the other packages until open-iscsi is all the way through the SRU process (either in -updates or deleted from -proposed?)
<cyphermox> sure.
<cyphermox> that's the way I'd do it tbh.
<rbasak> OK, thanks. I think I understand your PoV now.
<cyphermox> or maybe isc-dhcp and open-iscsi. since they're not linked.
<cyphermox> but I would definitely wait for both of those to be in -updates before landing initramfs-tools
<rbasak> They are linked in the bug though.
<rbasak> That's where the tag confusion might happen.
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> we're all adults, we can handle bug tags, presumably
<cyphermox> that's why god invented comments.
<rbasak> No, we can't. Bug 1511735 is my standard example of how this can go wrong. Not exactly the same thing, but IMHO the moment we try to do multiple things at once in the SRU process through one bug, we risk regression, and that does happen.
<ubot5`> bug 1511735 in libnl3 (Ubuntu Trusty) "libnl: fail to bind() netlink sockets" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511735
<cyphermox> looks to me like each tag change is commented and clear, but I haven't read all of it
<rbasak> Yet it was released to -updates.
<smoser> Overall, I'm mostly ok with the changes that are going in to add ipv6 support to initramfs.  I'd these changes documented though, and I'm not aware of any doc on the new net6-*.conf files or their content.
<cyphermox> so why? what was the confusion?
<cyphermox> smoser: README.Debian.
<smoser> README.Debian in what package ?
<cyphermox> initramfs-tools
<cyphermox> (which is what deals with these files)
<cyphermox> wait, no
<cyphermox> isc-dhcp, which creates the net6- file.
<rbasak> Surely the documentation should be in the package that parses it?
<smoser> does it create those in all cases now ? or just when run in initramfs?
<rbasak> Since usually that's in one case, and in the general case multiple things might produce a thing.
<cyphermox> rbasak: surely the documentation can be in the package that creates it?
<cyphermox> rbasak: these files aren't even meant to be used by anything aside from initramfs-tools, and even then, it's debatable.
<cyphermox> smoser: what do you mean? it's only of any use in the iniramfs.
<smoser> but as you said "aren't even meant to be used by anything aside from initramfs-tools"
<smoser> so i'd like to keep their creation to only occuring when used in initramfs
<cyphermox> yes, meaning that cloud-init shouldn't be using them.
<smoser> as they were with klibc
<cyphermox> yes, that's how things are.
<cyphermox> only created when in the initramfs.
<rbasak> Who will be uploading the initramfs-tools and isc-dhcp fixes for this issue when that is ready?
<cyphermox> I will.
<rbasak> Let me write up a plan
<rbasak> cyphermox, smoser: does http://pad.ubuntu.com/0Aj2S2OwIT seem reasonable to you both?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (xenial-proposed/main) [10.2.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 10.2.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (yakkety-proposed/main) [10.2.3-0ubuntu2 => 10.2.3-0ubuntu2.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (xenial-proposed/main) [2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.2] (core)
<cyphermox> yeah, seems alright
<cyphermox> I'm off today though, so anything other than the open-iscsi in the queue will wait until tomorrow.
<cyphermox> smoser: ^
<cyphermox> smoser: I did see your diff though, looks good.
<rbasak> cyphermox: smoser mentioned whitespace errors. I haven't actually reviewed yet, but are you happy for me to just fix those up?
<cyphermox> sure
<rbasak> OK, thanks!
<cyphermox> if you change things though, you shouldn't review the SRU
<rbasak> I was going to ask smoser
<smoser> well, white space is fair for him to fix.
<rbasak> I think it's fine for me to review the substance and ask smoser to make sure I haven't done something stupid with whitespace changes.
<rbasak> It would meet the spirit of the 2-person review thing I think.
<smoser> :)
 * rbasak is just grabbing a snack, then he'll hit this.
<lamont> rbasak: overall, I'm a proponent of the ip= and ip6= approach mostly because we are not upstream, and it's easier to support whatever solution they come up with eventually (hopefully ours...) if we add an argument for it, rather than extending the old in what we hope is the direction they will go.  It would be nice to be able to retire the fork sooner, rather than never.
<lamont> or at least have the fork be easy to maintain
<lamont> as a consumer of the bits, I just want them to work.  It pains me that I've had to do as much on those parts as I have, since it means more late nights for me catching up on the work that was blocked on same.
<balloons> cyphermox, not sure if juju-core guy looked at
 * balloons sees them in proposed still
<rbasak> smoser: that whitespace error also exists in zesty-proposed. I'm tempted to just leave it for consistency with itself.
<rbasak> Otherwise you end up with a diff against the backport.
<smoser> :-(
<smoser> i somewhat agree with you.
<rbasak> Fixing it in zesty-proposed would be fine, but it's not worth it. The mistake's been made.
<rbasak> Also, though, there's:
<rbasak> -                       for i in /run/net-*.conf ; do
<rbasak> +                       for i in /run/net-*.conf; do
<rbasak> That really has no need to be in an SRU, though minor enough that I guess I'll let it slide. This is a cherry-pick type SRU, not a backport of many changes, where it might make sense to carry it through.
<rbasak> cyphermox, lamont: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (yakkety-proposed/main) [2:4.4.5+dfsg-2ubuntu5 => 2:4.4.5+dfsg-2ubuntu5.1] (core)
<lamont> rbasak: fair point
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.0.873+git0.3b4b4500-14ubuntu8.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.873+git0.3b4b4500-14ubuntu3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.13~16.04 => 0.14~16.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nplan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.14~16.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.13~16.04 => 0.14~16.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (xenial-proposed/main) [1:16.04.17 => 1:16.04.18] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pixiewps [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pixiewps [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pixiewps [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-randomfieldsutils [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asyncpg [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-openflow [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0~alpha2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-randomfieldsutils [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: forensics-extra [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-randomfieldsutils [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: constantly [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [15.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pixiewps [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-adf [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.20110505-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asyncpg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpxpy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: w1retap [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asyncpg [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: w1retap [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pixiewps [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crac [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.5.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pixiewps [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qevercloud [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.0.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-randomfieldsutils [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: w1retap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-micromatch [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.3.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-randomfieldsutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pixiewps [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-viridis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asyncpg [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-randomfieldsutils [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: procyon [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.32-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: w1retap [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asyncpg [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asyncpg [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qevercloud [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.0.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qevercloud [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.0.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qevercloud [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.0.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: w1retap [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qevercloud [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.0.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-randomfieldsutils [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qevercloud [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.0.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: w1retap [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qevercloud [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.0.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qevercloud [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted w1retap [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qevercloud [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qevercloud [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qevercloud [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted w1retap [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qevercloud [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-randomfieldsutils [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asyncpg [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asyncpg [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asyncpg [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qevercloud [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-micromatch [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pixiewps [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qevercloud [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted w1retap [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pixiewps [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-randomfieldsutils [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted procyon [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.32-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted w1retap [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crac [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-randomfieldsutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-viridis [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpxpy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted w1retap [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-randomfieldsutils [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asyncpg [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pixiewps [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asyncpg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pixiewps [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted constantly [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [15.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted w1retap [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asyncpg [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted forensics-extra [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-randomfieldsutils [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-adf [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.20110505-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-randomfieldsutils [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-openflow [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0~alpha2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pixiewps [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pixiewps [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pixiewps [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-randomfieldsutils [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: knopflerfish-osgi (yakkety-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-1 => 5.2.0-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: metacity (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:3.20.3-1ubuntu2 => 1:3.20.3-1ubuntu2.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<bdmurray> infinity: Are there any more point releases scheduled for X? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iio-sensor-proxy [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:3.20.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted multipath-tools [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu7.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.92ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dovecot [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:2.2.24-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pip [source] (yakkety-proposed) [8.1.2-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ceph [source] (yakkety-proposed) [10.2.3-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted samba [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2:4.4.5+dfsg-2ubuntu5.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted knopflerfish-osgi [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.2.0-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted metacity [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:3.20.3-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maas [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.1.1+bzr5544-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (xenial-proposed) [20101020ubuntu451.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tipp10 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-html-sanitizer [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goopg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tipp10 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tipp10 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tipp10 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tipp10 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tipp10 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tipp10 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> rbasak: My opinion on backport versioning depends on if it's a real backport or a an orig.tar.gz bump.
<infinity> rbasak: For instance, if it's literally a reupload of a xenial package to trusty, bump the changelog, call it xenialver~16.04.1, and call it done.
<infinity> rbasak: But some packages have historically taken upstream bumps *without* all the packaging changes (mysql, tzdata, etc), then the changelog should be similarly correc.
<infinity> t
<infinity> rbasak: Err, xenialver~14.04.1.  You know what I meant.  Hopefully.
<rbasak> infinity: got it. Thanks!
<infinity> rbasak: Another way to argue it is to argue if the changelog should be tracking the package's upload history in a series, or the source's evolutionary history.  I obviously fall into the latter group.
<infinity> If the source was incremented in T, U, V, W, X, then backported to P, then that's what I want to see, not some made-up history that doesn't actually reflect the contents of the package.
<infinity> (Others likely fall on the other side of that argument, but meh)
<rbasak> I think I can the merits of both sides of that
<infinity> Indeed.
<infinity> But upload history exists in LP, as you note.
<infinity> While source history (more like a VCS history) is more relevant to me as a user.
<infinity> When I want to know "what version did X support Y" or whatever.
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-10
<infinity> rbasak: Anyhow, I'm not a huge stickler about it.  The "correct" (whether you believe correct is the upload history or source history) version is obtainable out of band either way.
<infinity> rbasak: But it's also way less work for a pure backport to do it my way. ;)
<infinity> (Since doing it the other way implies a lot more changelog futzing)
<infinity> rbasak: Of course, with the wonderful events in 2016 in the UK and the US, I imagine we'll be doing uploads via signal fires and semaphore soon, so maybe arguing over changelog formats isn't that dire.
<sarnold> we're just building a wall to keep the foreign packets from taking the jobs of hardworking native packets. we're going to get the foreign packets to pay for it.
<valorie> lol
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:2014.1.5-0ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.21+16.10 => 2.22+16.10] (no packageset)
<sergiusens> rbasak or slangasek mind letting snapcraft into yakkety-proposed and xenial-proposed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.21 => 2.22] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goopg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: patat [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: patat [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: patat [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: patat [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9-1] (no packageset)
<josvaz> bdmurray, could you take a look at this xenial change waiting to be approved into purposed?
<josvaz> bdmurray: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/292538218/walinuxagent_2.1.5-0ubuntu4~16.04.0_source.changes
<josvaz> I pinged rbasak yesterday and he requested a more detailed test plan, which we wrote down here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walinuxagentUpdates
<josvaz> bdmurray: and this is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/walinuxagent/+bug/1603581
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1603581 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Xenial) "Azure Linux Agent (WALA) 2.1.5 Released" [Wishlist,In progress]
<rbasak> josvaz: sorry I ran out of time to finish looking at that yesterday. I'll take a look this morning.
<rbasak> josvaz: on the wiki page, shouldn't the "QA Process" bullets be part of the SRU Test Cases section?
<rbasak> But if you're planning to do both sections, then that's perfect, thanks.
<josvaz> The SRU Test cases section is the minimal tests we do before the the SRU process and automated tests
<rbasak> OK
<rbasak> Would you mind making it clear which part is followed for SRU verification purposes please?
<rbasak> Maybe replace "QA Process" with "SRU Verification Process"?
<josvaz> ok
<rbasak> And "SRU Test Cases" with "SRU Test Cases Prior to Upload" or something? Otherwise "SRU Test Cases" sounds like they're the ones you will follow for SRU verification.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.5-0ubuntu4~16.04.0]
<josvaz> on it
<josvaz> re-reading the SRU Test Cases text (prepared by Dan) mention using -purposed packages, which needs to happen AFTER we get to purposed, but we already kind of this this testing BEFORE getting tu purposed
<josvaz> as mentioned in the first bullet of SRU Verification process
<josvaz> needs some clarification, will have it shortly
<rbasak> SRU Test Cases as you wrote them seemed to be a copy of what you did before.
<rbasak> So maybe they need modifying?
<rbasak> I appreciate you do some testing beforehand, but my concern here is the testing you do specifically for SRU verification from -proposed. I'd like it to be clear which section that is, and for that to include the testing we talked about yesterday and that you documented in "QA Process". As the page was written a few minutes ago, I felt there was some confusion as to which section that is.
<rbasak> The "QA Process" is exactly what I was looking for - thank you. I just want to make it clearly documented that this section is what will be followed for SRU verification purposes - for example if a new person joins your team and is pointed to the page generally, that person will know what to do.
<rbasak> (or at least, which steps need carrying out)
<rbasak> josvaz: fyi, I've already accepted the package into -proposed.
<josvaz> thanks rbasak, understood
<josvaz> rbasak: I am working now on making the wiki more clear
<josvaz> rbasak: I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walinuxagentUpdates I believe now is more clear
<rbasak> josvaz: that's great. Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.22+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted samba [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
<pitti> I've emptied the yakkety queue and am now attacking xenial; but can someone else please review nplan? (that's my upload)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:8.3.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-os-brick [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted multipath-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dovecot [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.2.22-1ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-os-brick [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.0-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups-filters [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-2ubuntu3.2]
<pitti> apw: ^ maybe you have a minute (nplan)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted playonlinux [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.2.10-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.90ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pip [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.1.1-2ubuntu0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maas [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.1+bzr5544-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim [sync] (xenial-proposed) [0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ido [sync] (xenial-proposed) [13.10.0+16.04.20161028-0ubuntu1]
<pitti> ok, the remainder of the queue is blocked by previous SRUs in -proposed, except nplan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim [sync] (trusty-proposed) [0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted samba [source] (trusty-proposed) [2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unscd [source] (trusty-updates) [0.51-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.13]
<pitti> trusty is now in the same boat; empty except shim-signed which is blocked by previous SRU
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.34.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim [sync] (precise-proposed) [0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (precise-proposed) [1.19~12.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-video-intel (xenial-proposed/main) [2:2.99.917+git20160325-1ubuntu1.1 => 2:2.99.917+git20160325-1ubuntu1.2] (desktop-core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unscd (trusty-proposed/universe) [0.51-1build2 => 0.51-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<marcustomlinson> xnox: ping
<xnox> marcustomlinson, hello
<marcustomlinson> xnox: hi! So I see libboost-python1.62 update fixed my build failures.
<marcustomlinson> xnox: but I'm seeing more symbol issues not in autopkg tests
<marcustomlinson> xnox: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2110-excuses/2016-11-10_09:35:01/2110.1_zesty_excuses.html
<marcustomlinson> /s/not/now
<xnox> marcustomlinson, thank you for pointing this out, indeed looks b0rked still.
<marcustomlinson> xnox: thanks for the help :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (trusty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.13 => 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.13] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-html-sanitizer [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goopg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted patat [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted patat [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted patat [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goopg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted patat [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tipp10 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tipp10 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tipp10 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yuma123 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yuma123 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yuma123 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yuma123 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tipp10 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tipp10 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yuma123 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yuma123 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tipp10 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yuma123 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tipp10 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-snapdragon (yakkety-proposed/universe) [4.4.0.1033.25 => 4.4.0.1035.27] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-snapdragon (yakkety-proposed/universe) [4.4.0-1033.37 => 4.4.0-1035.39] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-snapdragon (yakkety-proposed/universe) [4.4.0.1033.25 => 4.4.0.1035.27] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-snapdragon (yakkety-proposed/universe) [4.4.0-1033.37 => 4.4.0-1035.39] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-snapdragon [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [4.4.0.1035.27]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-snapdragon [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [4.4.0-1035.39]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected linux-meta-snapdragon [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [4.4.0.1035.27]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected linux-snapdragon [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [4.4.0-1035.39]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: init-system-helpers (trusty-proposed/main) [1.14 => 1.14ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (trusty-proposed/main) [204-5ubuntu20.19 => 204-5ubuntu20.20] (core)
<pitti> slangasek: I spoke to tvoss again today, and finally uploaded these two ^ for bug 1616422; do you have some time to review these?
<ubot5`> bug 1616422 in systemd (Ubuntu Trusty) "[trusty SRU/FFE] Add systemd binary package for snapd" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616422
<pitti> it's certainly not "your average SRU", so please let me know if you want to discuss this with the TB first
<xnox> if it's not used / pulled in by default (yet) it cannot regress =)
<pitti> xnox: right, but it's still a new feature
<slangasek> pitti: why make deb-systemd-invoke a /bin/true "script" instead of a symlink, OOI?
<pitti> slangasek: bikeshedding matter; I mostly wanted a place to add a comment, but I'm happy to make it a symlink too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted init-system-helpers [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.14ubuntu1]
<slangasek> pitti: it's a whole extra two syscalls, oh noes efficiency ;)
<pitti> right, the remainder of dpkg and postinst will pale against that extra exec! :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-vmware-nsxlib (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: monasca-statsd (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1]
<doko> zul: did you update the copyright? ^^^
<zul> doko: yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.12+dfsg-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.12+dfsg-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.12+dfsg-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.12+dfsg-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.12+dfsg-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.12+dfsg-3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.12+dfsg-3] (ubuntu-server)
<doko> zul: no Python3 support?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.12+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.12+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.12+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.12+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.12+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.12+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.12+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monasca-statsd [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1]
<zul> doko: there is work upstream to add that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monasca-statsd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10] (core)
<xnox> doko, libssl1.0-dev is in binary new
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monasca-statsd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu10]
<bdmurray> pitti: Thanks for working on the SRU queues!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nplan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.14~16.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xserver-xorg-video-intel [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:2.99.917+git20160325-1ubuntu1.2]
<slangasek> pitti: systemd conflicts: systemd-shim; in trusty systemd-shim is Priority: standard; how do we expect this transition to look?
<infinity> slangasek: Err, it does?
<slangasek> +  * systemd: Add Conflicts: to systemd-shim
<slangasek> that's in the changelog of the SRU
<infinity> Oh, in an SRU.
<infinity> I was looking in the archive, silly me. ;)
<slangasek> pff who looks there
<infinity> slangasek: That seems reasonable in trusty, no?  We don't want people installing both.
<infinity> slangasek: In xenial, systemd doesn't have the conflict, but rather a versioned Breaks.
<infinity> (Though, I'm also not sure what problem it's solving years after trusty was released)
<infinity> Oh.
<slangasek> infinity: sure, but we want people to actually install it, and systemd-shim is in standard, so ick
<infinity> Now I'm looking at the whole SRU.
<infinity> Yeah, that doesn't work at all.
<infinity> If the goal is to have a new systemd binary package that people install. :P
<slangasek> that is the goal
<slangasek> mostly interesting for the cloud image case, however
<slangasek> and perhaps we don't have standard included there
<slangasek> or can wiggle around it at image build time
<infinity> Conflicting with standard is wrong regardless, IMO.
<infinity> What's this new systemd solving?  snapd in trusty?
<pitti> slangasek: apt has no problem with it; you mean that you don't want to lose the metapackage?
<pitti> back for real in an hour, then we can discuss longer
<infinity> pitti: Why the conflict at all, when we don't have it in later releases?
<infinity> (later releases just have a versioned breaks, and the two coexist theoretically fine)
<pitti> infinity: they'd fight for the same D-Bus API
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unscd [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.51-1ubuntu1]
<pitti> no, they can't coexist under upstart really
<pitti> with systemd as pid 1 that can claim that d-bus interface first
<pitti> well, we could maybe rename the dbus service file, but you can't order a d-bus service against an upstart unit
<pitti> anyway, back in ~ 1 h
<slangasek> pitti: I mean that I don't expect systemd+snapd install in trusty to remove the metapackages, yes
<slangasek> pitti: maybe we need to also change libpam-systemd to accommodate this?  (currently Depends: systemd-shim | systemd-sysv)
<ogra_> just switch trusty from upstart to systemd via SRUs :P
<slangasek> n/m, I was looking at yakkety deps there instead of trusty
<slangasek> the deps seem ok on trusty; so we're only removing one package with Task: standard
<infinity> slangasek: If a swap from systemd-shim to systemd is meant to DTRT in all cases, we can refresh ubuntu-meta to swap them in ubuntu-standard too.
<infinity> slangasek: But this all sounds a bit "whee".
<slangasek> nonsense
<slangasek> it's perfectly safe
<infinity> MY IRONY DETECTOR JUST WENT OFF, HOLD ON, NEED TO POKE IT WITH A BROOM.
<davmor2> infinity: that's not Irony it's Sarcasm you need a different detector for that ;)
<infinity> davmor2: Look up the defition of sarcasm. :P
<infinity> definition, too.
<davmor2> infinity: Ironically it seems to be missing from the Dictionary
<infinity> davmor2: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=definition+of+sarcasm
<davmor2> infinity: sometimes I worry that you don't have enough sarcasm detectors ;)
<davmor2> infinity: next you'll be double checking if gullible has been removed too
<infinity> davmor2: I got my mother with that classic, not once but TWICE.
<davmor2> infinity: D'oh
<infinity> davmor2: (several years apart, but still...)
<slangasek> pitti: and should this trusty systemd package include the udev rules?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (trusty-proposed) [204-5ubuntu20.20]
<pitti> infinity, slangasek: so switching from systemd-shim to systemd is likely to break suspend on some desktops (as that also won't use pm-utils any more) -- this was meant to be server/cloud mostly
<pitti> but indeed this can't ever be perfect -- this is an utter hack which has never ever been done in the field before
<pitti> slangasek: udev rules> we do need /lib/udev/rules.d/99-systemd.rules from systemd, this tells systemd which devices to track as .device units (snappy might need that)
<slangasek> pitti: ok, got it
<pitti> and the others are in s-services for logind, and shouldn't have changed
<pitti> slangasek: so about the shim thing, I need to stare at this more closely
<pitti> slangasek: so perhaps keep it in the pipe for now (or reject, I can easily reupload -- but I figure we do want to get rid of the breaks: then)
<slangasek> pitti: oops I accepted
<pitti> slangasek: ... or, we do a followup SRU to avoid it :)
<slangasek> pitti: not sure that there is anything to avoid; I think the systemd-shim conflicts is reasonably correct within trusty
<pitti> slangasek: it logically conflicts eiter way, yes; the only thing we could do is to make s-shim a no-op by some other means while systemd is installed
<slangasek> yeah, that doesn't seem necessary to me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemd [ppc64el] (trusty-proposed/main) [204-5ubuntu20.20] (core)
<pitti> slangasek: util-linux is still in the pipeline, FYI
<slangasek> right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemd [i386] (trusty-proposed/main) [204-5ubuntu20.20] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemd [powerpc] (trusty-proposed/main) [204-5ubuntu20.20] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemd [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [204-5ubuntu20.20] (core)
<pitti> slangasek: so now let's backport util-linux, then networkd too, then netplan
<pitti> we might just have done ln -s xenial trusty on archive.u.c. to cut it short :)
<slangasek> pitti: oh? I didn't understand that networkd+nplan were needed for this
<slangasek> or was that a joke
<pitti> slangasek: well, I hope it is a joke :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemd [arm64] (trusty-proposed/main) [204-5ubuntu20.20] (core)
<slangasek> ok ;)
<pitti> slangasek: but actually it did come up last week
<slangasek> hmmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemd [armhf] (trusty-proposed/main) [204-5ubuntu20.20] (core)
<pitti> slangasek: in the context of "we need an ifupdown backend written in netplan to be able to use it on trusty"
<slangasek> who is saying that using netplan on trusty is a requirement?
<pitti> slangasek: not a requirement so far; I think rharper mentioned it, but it was more like a discussion point than a roadmap
<slangasek> I thought there was agreement ( rharper ?) that we would use v2 yaml for later OSes, v1 yaml for earlier
<slangasek> like, this was specifically discussed for why we don't need to support v1 and v2 in the same yaml
<slangasek> and supporting v2 yaml on trusty doesn't remove the flag day, just changes it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted systemd [i386] (trusty-proposed) [204-5ubuntu20.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted systemd [ppc64el] (trusty-proposed) [204-5ubuntu20.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted systemd [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [204-5ubuntu20.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted systemd [armhf] (trusty-proposed) [204-5ubuntu20.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted systemd [arm64] (trusty-proposed) [204-5ubuntu20.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted systemd [powerpc] (trusty-proposed) [204-5ubuntu20.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (yakkety-proposed/main) [2:9.0.0-0ubuntu1.16.10.1 => 2:9.0.0-0ubuntu1.16.10.2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (xenial-proposed/main) [2:8.3.0-0ubuntu1.1 => 2:8.3.0-0ubuntu1.2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> pitti: did you reject cyphermox's shim syncs out of the queue?
<cyphermox> I'm more curious as to why I can't see the emails for it, but I suppose it's because it's a sync?
<slangasek> mayhaps
<infinity> Yeah, syncs don't behave entirely correctly.
<infinity> See the Soyuz Redesign that William, Colin and I could never get enough buyin to actually allocate resources/time to.
<infinity> (A big part of that was making syncs first class queue citizens that actually contain stuff and act like any other queue object, rather than being weird pointers to nowhere that behave unintuitively in almost every way)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim (precise-proposed/main) [0.8-0ubuntu2 => 0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim (trusty-proposed/main) [0.8-0ubuntu2 => 0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-0ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim (xenial-proposed/main) [0.8-0ubuntu2 => 0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-0ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim [sync] (trusty-proposed) [0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.21.4~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim [sync] (xenial-proposed) [0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.21.4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-glance-store [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [0.13.0-3ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.4 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.5 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-alexcesaro-statsd.v1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160306.0.c289775-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ctdk-go-trie [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161027.0.6443fbc-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mreiferson-go-httpclient [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160630.0.31f0106-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tideland-golib [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ctdk-chefcrypto [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161109.0.dea96d7-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clsparse [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clsparse [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: magic-wormhole [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clsparse [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clsparse [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clsparse [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clsparse [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjloda-java [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0+20161018-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161101+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161101+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161101+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161101+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161101+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161101+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161101+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<pitti> slangasek, cyphermox: yes; the comment was something like "version already exists in yakkety, so building that in t/x won't work"
<pitti> uploading to t and copy-package'ing forward would technically work, as it doesn't depend on any libraries, so no potential for ABI change (although it would still not actually be the result that you get when building yourself in that release)
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, I seriously think the infra has some issues
<LocutusOfBorg> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libs/libsearch-xapian-perl/zesty/amd64
<LocutusOfBorg> lots of perl packages are failing because of :bash: line 2: \: command not found
<pitti> bash: line 2: \: command not found
<LocutusOfBorg> and only on some architectures
<pitti> yeah, there is some rogue package in -proposed which introduces that
<pitti> I've seen it before, and with enabling all of proposed it always happens now
<pitti> this didn't get tracked down yet
<LocutusOfBorg> it doesn't happen on s390x
<LocutusOfBorg> this is blocking xapian-core and diaspora with its ruby-* friends
<LocutusOfBorg> ah also: can any archive admin please kick ruby-devise-async out? useless, removed in Debian yesterday IIRC, blocking ruby-devise
<LocutusOfBorg> was used in gitlab, not anymore
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: that log was a run with --all-proposed
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: my first guess would be that it's actually http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#bash
<LocutusOfBorg>     diff from 4.3-15ubuntu1 to 4.4-1ubuntu1 (3.3 MiB)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^^
<pitti> yep, can reproduce locally
<pitti> it only seems to happen with the ssh runner, not with the lxd one
<pitti> I'm doing process-removals (for ruby-devise-async and others), then will look at that
<ginggs> pitti: would you also look at removing python-pandas and its rdeps on arm64, armhf, powerpc and s390x please? they were removed in Debian already
<pitti> ginggs: eek, lots of rdepends; I prefer this to be a bug, with transitive rdepends analyzis
<ginggs> pitti: ack
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<pitti> Laney, LocutusOfBorg: OMFG, got it; as usual, 1 hour of searching, the fix is to drop a single space from the code..
<Laney> pitti: Yep, sounds about right /o\
<Laney> from your code?
<pitti> yes, in autopkgtest itself
<Laney> is it a "this was always buggy" case?
<pitti> yes, except that bash < 4.4 didn't seem to mind it
<pitti> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=3bee40471e51
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, thanks
<pitti> oh the joys of having to quote shell commands through fifty different layers and wrappers
<pitti> rolled out
 * Laney thinks of https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/auto/config#L60 often
<LocutusOfBorg> so, will you kick a mass retry?
<pitti> yep
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<Laney> there is something beautiful about that
<Laney> pitti: well done for finding that
<LocutusOfBorg> that was not easy to spot
<pitti> an hour of breakign down the reproducer, wdiff, logging, set -x, and guesswork :)
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, it still doesn't explain why s390x was fine, but I don't want to know the answer
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: it does
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: it only affects the ssh runner, as that does that "printf %q" <shellcmd> for passing through ssh
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: s390x and armhf use lxc (lxc-attach/lxc exec) which don't need that extra quoting
<LocutusOfBorg> damn indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-5] (no packageset)
<pitti> Laney: linux/i386 is still caught in an eternal retry loop; want to kill/filter/restart it, to get some practice?
<Laney> pitti: what's an eternal retry loop?
<Laney> you mean it's killing workers?
<apw> pitti, is that still happening
<apw> and only i386 i assume
<pitti> Laney: the linux test keeps crashing the testbed's ssh, so that it's considered a tmpfail (ssh fails with 255) and being retried
<pitti> yeah, I went through about three  rounds with cking about that, and amd64/ppc64el now seem fine
<pitti> but i386 is still wreaking havoc
<apw> pitti, remind me which series
<cking> ugh, more testing breakage
<Laney> the task is to get it out of the queue?
<pitti> apw: ATM zesty (http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-linux), but I've seen it for older releases too
<Laney> how do you get in there before another worker picks it up?
<pitti> apw: AFAIK the actual tests are in a separate git repo which is shared between releasees
<pitti> Laney: I usually do this: (1) HUP all workers (gives you 5 minutes; if you need more, TERM them and run the maitnenance job afterwards)
<pitti> Laney: (2) pkill -ef runner/autopkgtest.*linux.*i386
<apw> pitti, yeah indeed they are, we should kill the test that is killing workers
<pitti> Laney: (3) wait until pgrep -af runner/autopkgtest.*linux.*i386 settled down
<pitti> Laney: (you might need to kill them a second time, no idea why)
<pitti> Laney: (4) run filter-amqp on the queues
 * Laney wants a filter-amqp --dry-run
<pitti> Laney: go ahead, that's easy to do :)
<pitti> Laney: I usually check the /running page after killing
<Laney> pitti: ok, give me a few minutes
<LocutusOfBorg> will ubuntu drop powerpc?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Don't know, ongoing discussion.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<Laney> pitti: ok, I think I did it, want to check?
<Laney> don't see it on /running anyway
<pitti> Laney: only an amd64 running, nothing queued, LGTM
<pitti> thanks!
<pitti> Laney: if that happens more often, then I think a simpler thing to do would be to teach the workers about a "dynamic blacklsit"
<pitti> Laney: kind of what we have in the worker config, but checked every time a queue item is received
<pitti> /tmp/worker-blacklist or so; it would then just silently consume the item, and the whole filtering/HUPing would be unnecessary
<pitti> Laney: but I was actually not doing that as I don't want to make it too easy and common :)
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, did you already retry the tests?
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: yes, the queue is full (see /running)
<LocutusOfBorg> asking because I see some xapian-core sadness, many of them needs to be rekicked against proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> ok thanks
<pitti> yes, I did the first run without all-proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> ah ok, this is why
<LocutusOfBorg> I found some tests uselessly run
<LocutusOfBorg> :D
<pitti> well, I don't want to spend much time on figuring out which of these tests to run how
<pitti> I'll just throw them all against the wall and see what sticks
<Laney> pitti: It would be nice to be able to kill things from /running
<LocutusOfBorg> yeah, makes sense sure
<pitti> Laney: how do you mean? (other than the above "dynamic blacklist" and killing the autopkgtest process)
<LocutusOfBorg> mythtv-frontend/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: transcode
<LocutusOfBorg> what should we do with this? mythtv didn't get rebuilt since a lot of tiime
<cking> pitti, I'm going to try and reproduce and fix that i386 retry loop issue, I recall you informed me how you set up some VM to reproduce this for amd64 and I can't fnd those notes. Can you remind me what you did?
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure how did somebody remove transcode from yakkety without noticing the break
<LocutusOfBorg> doko ^^
<pitti> cking: autopkgtest-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud  -r zesty -v -a i386
<pitti> cking: (I haven't tried reproducing that yet)
<Laney> pitti: Have the webapp $somehow deliver a message to the worker so that it kills its own autopkgtest and (optionally?) acks the request
<Laney> /running could also ack queue items itself for queued things that you want to delete
<pitti> Laney: oh, you mean kill it through the web UI
<cking> pitti, thanks, that was enough info to grep across all my saved notes and I've found your instructions from last time :-)
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I mean reduce the # of actions that require admin intervention :)
<pitti> Laney: that's what I meant with "don't make this too easy" -- aside from linux everytime it  happened it was an actual bug in autopkgtest or the infra
<Laney> you could make it ubuntu-release only or so
<Laney> it's still presumably going to block the package in most cases, so just unsticks the machinery
<pitti> Laney: yeah; I don't object to it, I was just explaining why I never considered it myself
<pitti> it happens rarely enough that ssh and pkill have been easier so far
<Laney> nod
<Laney> I have a desire to reduce the amount of admin work ;-)
<xnox> pitti, we have identified that leveldb is stuffed in zesty-proposed (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thumbnailer/+bug/1640326 ) can the leveldb 1.19-2 be removed from zesty proposed? To unblock thumbnailer landings & boost transition?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1640326 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "FTBFS on zesty" [Critical,New]
 * Laney sees the constant stream of pings
<xnox> (also python-leveldb autopkgtests fail with it)
<pitti> xnox: no objection
<pitti> xnox: donen
<xnox> danke schon!
<pitti> gern :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debhelper (xenial-backports/main) [9.20160115ubuntu3 => 10.2.2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debhelper (yakkety-backports/main) [10ubuntu1 => 10.2.2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dh-autoreconf (xenial-backports/main) [11 => 12~ubuntu16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debhelper [source] (xenial-backports) [10.2.2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debhelper [source] (yakkety-backports) [10.2.2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dh-autoreconf [source] (xenial-backports) [12~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ctdk-chefcrypto [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161109.0.dea96d7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mreiferson-go-httpclient [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160630.0.31f0106-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-alexcesaro-statsd.v1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160306.0.c289775-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20161101+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [20161101+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [20161101+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [20161101+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.8.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.8.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.8.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ctdk-go-trie [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161027.0.6443fbc-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjloda-java [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0+20161018-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [20161101+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.8.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.8.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tideland-golib [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [20161101+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.8.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [20161101+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.8.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted magic-wormhole [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, please run autopkgtest for libsearch-xapian-perl/1.2.23.0-1build1: amd64: Regression ♻ , i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Regression ♻  against proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> :) I waited and seems that this is needed
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+2.0 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.24.30-1ubuntu1 => 2.24.30-1ubuntu1.16.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+2.0 (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.24.30-4ubuntu2 => 2.24.30-4ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<cyphermox> pitti: no worries, I was just curious and couldn't get the email. it's a copy with binairies though, since we obviously can't copy and build shim  ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-raintank-met [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161103.0.05a94bb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ldc (xenial-backports/universe) [1:0.17.1-1ubuntu1 => 1:1.1.0+b3-1build1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ldc (yakkety-backports/universe) [1:0.17.1-1ubuntu1 => 1:1.1.0+b3-1build1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ldc [sync] (xenial-backports) [1:1.1.0+b3-1build1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ldc [sync] (yakkety-backports) [1:1.1.0+b3-1build1~ubuntu16.10.1]
<mapreri> umh, can anybody tell me why src:diffoscope is not getting autosynced?
<Laney> not immediately
<Laney> log doesn't say anything, LP knows about the upload, it's behind and doesn't have Ubuntu delta so no immediately obvious reason
<Laney> oho: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+junk/sync-blacklist/view/head:/sync-blacklist.txt#L510
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg asked for that
<cjwatson> suggest asking them when they plan to do the GHC transition
<mapreri> I don't see why diffoscope would be anything interesting regarding ghc transition, expect depending on it
<mapreri> cjwatson: can you remove it?
<mapreri> it just depends on ghc to call it's disassembler, nothing versioned, etc.
<mapreri> Laney: thank you for spotting; I'd have never though to look at the blacklist for this package ...
<Laney> mapreri: You're welcome - that's one of the only other things I could think of that might affect syncing
<Laney> I assumed it'd be in the log - it is, but only in verbose mode which we aren't running with.
<cjwatson> mapreri: happy for somebody else to, I don't have time just now though
<mapreri> ack
<mapreri> if nobody picks it up i'll just come back another day
<cjwatson> does look like I added it in error
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.4.2-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.4.2-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsusfx [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: google-api-python-client [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bbqsql [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmoox-buildargs-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-maintenancemode [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.4.2-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-redis-sessions [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-organizations [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsusfx [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.4.2-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-tools-swt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.4.2-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsusfx [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.4.2-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-wkhtmltopdf [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-mockupdb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.4.2-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsusfx [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: munipack [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ne10 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: munipack [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: munipack [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: munipack [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: munipack [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: munipack [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: munipack [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted munipack [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted munipack [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted munipack [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted munipack [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted munipack [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted munipack [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted munipack [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsusfx [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsusfx [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsusfx [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsusfx [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-tools-swt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-maintenancemode [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-redis-sessions [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-raintank-met [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161103.0.05a94bb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmoox-buildargs-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-mockupdb [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bbqsql [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-wkhtmltopdf [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ne10 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-organizations [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted google-api-python-client [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, please merge dpkg?
<LocutusOfBorg> seems that it is injecting PIE on object files build, and making then build fail e.g. tsocks
<LocutusOfBorg> ./Makefile:CFLAGS = -g -O2 -fdebug-prefix-map=/tsocks-1.8beta5+ds1=. -fPIE -fstack-protector-strong -Wformat -Werror=format-security -Wall
<LocutusOfBorg> that fPIE is not injected in Debian
<doko> LocutusOfBorg, infinity: please don't yet enable that for armhf and arm64, if you are merging. need to get a test rebuild first for the Linaro toolchain
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: clsparse ftbfs on ppc64el
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, why is it injecting PIE and breaking stuff in amd64?
<LocutusOfBorg> btw I don't understand clsparse failure, not happening in Debian
<LocutusOfBorg> oh yeah, happening there too
<LocutusOfBorg> meh, the maintainer will look at it, I sponsored 15 minutes ago a new package
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: are you planning to start the ghc transition soon?
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, even today if you want
<LocutusOfBorg> I fixed llvm 3.7, and things are getting better
<LocutusOfBorg> I just wanted some transitions to end before
 * LocutusOfBorg syncs ghc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.22+16.10 => 2.22.1+16.10] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> well, I can't sync unless you remove the block
<LocutusOfBorg> so, whenever you want
<LocutusOfBorg> and when you do... please sync ghc from experimental
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.22 => 2.22.1] (no packageset)
<sergiusens> tjaalton or slangasek mind letting snapcraft 2.22.1.* into xenial-proposed and yakkety-proposed to get some weekend testing going?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: tell you what, I've temporarily arranged for it to be blacklisted but only from auto-sync - you can sync it manually now
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: but I haven't synced ghc, would rather you do that and take responsibility for it :)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: this way hopefully you can get through some of the transition without auto-sync scribbling over your work
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, makes sense
<LocutusOfBorg> so I can sync them all in the correct order
<LocutusOfBorg> I did it :)
<cjwatson> cheers
 * LocutusOfBorg fingers crossed and thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clsparse [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-tmatch [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-legacy-log [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clsparse [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-legacy-log-utils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-knife-acl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clsparse [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ya2yaml [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-legacy-util [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clsparse [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: forge [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: forge [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: forge [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clsparse [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clsparse [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: forge [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: forge [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: forge [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rbgl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.50.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rbgl [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.50.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rbgl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.50.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rbgl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.50.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: forge [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rbgl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.50.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rbgl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.50.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-rbgl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.50.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apparmor (trusty-proposed/main) [2.8.95~2430-0ubuntu5.3 => 2.10.95-0ubuntu2.5~14.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: upstart (trusty-proposed/main) [1.12.1-0ubuntu4.2 => 1.12.1-0ubuntu4.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clsparse [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clsparse [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clsparse [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clsparse [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clsparse [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clsparse [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted forge [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clsparse [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clsparse [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clsparse [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted forge [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clsparse [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clsparse [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clsparse [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted forge [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted forge [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted forge [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-legacy-log [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-tmatch [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rbgl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.50.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rbgl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.50.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rbgl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.50.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-knife-acl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted forge [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-legacy-log-utils [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rbgl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.50.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rbgl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.50.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ya2yaml [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted forge [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rbgl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.50.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-legacy-util [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-rbgl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.50.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnscrypt-proxy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnscrypt-proxy [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-blackbox-exporter [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnscrypt-proxy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-webencodings [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-redis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s4cmd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-blackbox-exporter [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-blackbox-exporter [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-blackbox-exporter [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-blackbox-exporter [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-htmltable [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnscrypt-proxy [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnscrypt-proxy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-blackbox-exporter [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnscrypt-proxy [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-blackbox-exporter [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnscrypt-proxy [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnscrypt-proxy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnscrypt-proxy [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnscrypt-proxy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnscrypt-proxy [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-blackbox-exporter [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-blackbox-exporter [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-blackbox-exporter [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnscrypt-proxy [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnscrypt-proxy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-blackbox-exporter [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-blackbox-exporter [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnscrypt-proxy [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-blackbox-exporter [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-blackbox-exporter [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-redis [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-htmltable [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-webencodings [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted s4cmd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1+ds-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson: haskell-bindings-sane <-- this needs merge because bindings-sane has that strange versioning, right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgap-sage [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.8.5+3+20160327g69a66f0+dsx-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgap-sage [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.8.5+3+20160327g69a66f0+dsx-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgap-sage [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.8.5+3+20160327g69a66f0+dsx-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgap-sage [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.8.5+3+20160327g69a66f0+dsx-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgap-sage [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.5+3+20160327g69a66f0+dsx-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgap-sage [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.5+3+20160327g69a66f0+dsx-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgap-sage [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.5+3+20160327g69a66f0+dsx-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgap-sage [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.5+3+20160327g69a66f0+dsx-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-prim-uniq (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-readable (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.3.1-3]
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: IIRC yes
<cjwatson> yeah, definitely
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-prim-uniq [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readable [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-prim-uniq [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readable [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-prim-uniq [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-prim-uniq [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readable [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-prim-uniq [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-prim-uniq [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readable [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-prim-uniq [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readable [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-prim-uniq [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readable [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readable [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-readable [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-prim-uniq [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-prim-uniq [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-prim-uniq [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-prim-uniq [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readable [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readable [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readable [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-prim-uniq [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-prim-uniq [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readable [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readable [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-prim-uniq [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readable [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-readable [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, is it possible to remove haskell-monadcatchio-transformers ? or demote it at least? it should have been removed in Debian too
<LocutusOfBorg> and btw, please process binaries ^^ :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: I'll do binaries once all seven arches arrive
<cjwatson> modulo it being a weekend
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks :)
<cjwatson> (also, no need to ask about trivial new binaries from Debian, we do them in bulk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsopenssl-x509-system [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.3-2]
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: process-removals is being painful for some reason, not going to try to work it out on a weekend, either file a bug or just let it be autoremoved in bulk the next time somebody gets process-removals working
<LocutusOfBorg> no problem, it shouldn't stop my syncs
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> why lazarus fails in that way?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-hookup (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.22.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.22.1+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hookup [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hookup [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hookup [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hookup [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hookup [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hookup [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hookup [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hookup [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hookup [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hookup [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hookup [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hookup [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hookup [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hookup [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hookup [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-3]
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: Because pkg-create-dbgsym runs dpkg-gencontrol separately and can't have substitution variables passed to it.  Not sure what the right fix is here - maybe just export NO_PKG_MANGLE := 1 near the top of debian/rules to hit it with a big hammer for now
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: Actually maybe pkg-create-dbgsym should be fixed to remove the Built-Using field, since it already removes several others
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: (see the bit that talks about Pre-Depends|Depends|Recommends|...)
<mapreri> (another fix is to move to dbgsym created by dh_strip)
<mapreri> cjwatson: is the work needed ongoing on the launchpad side?  (not looking at the relevant bug, but asking anyway)
<cjwatson> mapreri: vaguely aware of the bug but there's no work ongoing at the moment
<cjwatson> I think it's just in launchpad-buildd, which shouldn't be too difficult to submit patches to ...
<cjwatson> (much smaller codebase)
<mapreri> I see.
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-102.149] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed/main) [3.13.0-102.149~precise1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed) [3.13.0-102.149~precise1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-102.149]
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks cjwatson
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-snap-templates (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk2hs-buildtools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.13.2.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk2hs-buildtools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.13.2.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk2hs-buildtools [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.13.2.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk2hs-buildtools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.13.2.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk2hs-buildtools [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.13.2.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk2hs-buildtools [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.13.2.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk2hs-buildtools [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.13.2.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk2hs-buildtools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.13.2.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk2hs-buildtools [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.13.2.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk2hs-buildtools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.13.2.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk2hs-buildtools [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.13.2.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk2hs-buildtools [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.13.2.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk2hs-buildtools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.13.2.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk2hs-buildtools [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.13.2.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-snap-templates [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-snap-templates [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-snap-templates [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-snap-templates [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-snap-templates [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-snap-templates [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-snap-templates [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-snap-templates [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.0-3] (no packageset)
<slangasek> is there something wrong with the launchpad upload queue, or with my dput?  because my uploads last night to upload.ubuntu.com appear to be AWOL
<slangasek> hmm, it appears that at least some other uploads are succeeding, google-perftools had an upload 2 hours ago
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-megaparsec (zesty-proposed/primary) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-megaparsec [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-snap-templates [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-snap-templates [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-snap-templates [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-snap-templates [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-snap-templates [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-snap-templates [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-snap-templates [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-megaparsec [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-megaparsec [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-megaparsec [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-megaparsec [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-megaparsec [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-megaparsec [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-megaparsec [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-megaparsec [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-megaparsec [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-megaparsec [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-megaparsec [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-megaparsec [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-megaparsec [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-megaparsec [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
<cjwatson> slangasek: any package names I can grep for?
<cjwatson> slangasek: never mind, I see the problem; you're signing with your old key, 28DEAE7F29982E5A
<cjwatson> which is deactived
<cjwatson> *deactivated
<cjwatson> 2016-11-13 04:51:10 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20161113-045023-000235/ubuntu/erlang_19.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1_source.changes': File /srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20161113-045023-000235/ubuntu/erlang_19.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1_source.changes is signed with a deactivated key 29982E5A
<cjwatson> we should really change LP to send mail in such cases.  such a signature is good enough for avoiding backscatter IMO, just not enough for actually trusting the upload
<cjwatson> slangasek: total list of failures in case it's helpful: erlang_19.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1_source.changes, valgrind_3.12.0-1ubuntu1_source.changes, lvm2_2.02.167-1ubuntu1_source.changes, asterisk_13.12.1~dfsg-1ubuntu1_source.changes, a2jmidid_8~dfsg0-2ubuntu1_source.changes, fbterm-ucimf_0.2.9-4build1_source.changes, lammps_0~20161109.git9806da6-2ubuntu1_source.changes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:20161005~dfsg-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-big.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-emojis-list [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-eslint-plugin-flowtype [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.25.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-json5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:20161005~dfsg-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-marked-man [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmoox-role-cloneset-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-tap-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:20161005~dfsg-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:20161005~dfsg-4] (ubuntustudio)
<slangasek> cjwatson: huh, that's unexpected - thanks, sorting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:20161005~dfsg-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:20161005~dfsg-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:20161005~dfsg-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-io-streams-haproxy (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:20161005~dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:20161005~dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:20161005~dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:20161005~dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:20161005~dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:20161005~dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:20161005~dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-io-streams-haproxy [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmoox-role-cloneset-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-emojis-list [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-json5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-tap-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-big.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-marked-man [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-eslint-plugin-flowtype [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.25.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-io-streams-haproxy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-io-streams-haproxy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-io-streams-haproxy [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-io-streams-haproxy [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-io-streams-haproxy [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-io-streams-haproxy [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-io-streams-haproxy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-opencontainers-image-spec [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-opencontainers-image-spec [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-opencontainers-image-spec [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-opencontainers-image-spec [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-opencontainers-image-spec [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-opencontainers-image-spec [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hi, who should I bother to check/review/upload a pkg-create-dbgsym fix?
<LocutusOfBorg> I would like to fix the lazarus build in the "proper way"
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/costamagnagianfranco-ppa/+sourcepub/7125892/+listing-archive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, infinity   ^^ you seems to be the last two uploaders
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/costamagnagianfranco-ppa/+sourcepub/7125896/+listing-archive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> this link should be better, modulo not upgrading the version twice
<LocutusOfBorg> lazarus build seems fixed with that patch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-opencontainers-image-spec [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-opencontainers-image-spec [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-opencontainers-image-spec [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-io-streams-haproxy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-io-streams-haproxy [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-io-streams-haproxy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-io-streams-haproxy [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-opencontainers-image-spec [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-opencontainers-image-spec [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-io-streams-haproxy [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-opencontainers-image-spec [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-io-streams-haproxy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-io-streams-haproxy [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0.1-3]
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, this seems to work, however I don't have any clue about it being correct or not https://launchpadlibrarian.net/293299399/pkg-create-dbgsym_0.72_0.73.diff.gz
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: that's roughly what I was thinking with my comment, but don't ask me to review
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, I appreciate getting your comment right :) hopefully pitti will help me :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gobgp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gobgp [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gobgp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-ocr-b [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2~dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gobgp [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gobgp [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.13-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted expeyes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.3.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owncloud-client [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-cardata [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-forcats [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gower [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gower [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gower [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-lava [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-cvst [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gower [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-guerry [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gower [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-nortest [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gower [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rcpproll [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rcpproll [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rcpproll [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-readr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-readr [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-readr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatstat.data [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rcpproll [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rcpproll [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-readr [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rcpproll [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-readr [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-readr [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
<tsimonq2> slangasek (cc doko): Merging anthy from Debian is a blocker to the Qt transition at the moment, am I OK to steal the merge?
<infinity> tsimonq2: How is it a blocker?
<tsimonq2> infinity: uim is depwait and afaict uim being installable is a prereq to qtbase migrating. Am I wrong?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Makes me wonder why you uploaded a no-change rebuild of something without binaries. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: *facepalm*
<tsimonq2> infinity: Okay, maybe I am wrong... :P
<infinity> Not saying you're wrong that we need a new anthy to build the new uim.
<infinity> But you didn't need a new-new uim, when the previous version was dep-wait.
<tsimonq2> Ah ok, fair.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Anyhow, I'll snag this merge.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Alright, cool.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Seems like a fun one; they didn't Breaks/Replace against libanthy0 or whatever, so it hasn't been in Testing...
<infinity> Why would they?
<tsimonq2> libanthy0 suddenly goes missing, what about upgrade paths?
<infinity> ...
<infinity> Have you seen libraries before?
<tsimonq2> My rational is probably wrong, but Debian bug #874708 is the RC bug filed against it.
<ubot5> Debian bug 874708 in src:anthy "libanthy0: Package libanthy0 1:0.3-5 missing from unstable repository." [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/874708
<tsimonq2> I probably need to a) get some sleep and b) reread that section of the Debian Policy Manual, but it might need a transitional package.
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<infinity> That Debian bug is wrong.
<infinity> The whole point of libraries is to make them co-installable for smooth upgrades.
<infinity> A transitional package would imply that libanthy1 provides libanthy.so.0, which it really doesn't.
<tsimonq2> Oh, gotcha, that makes sense.
<infinity> That person's bug is just that something needs to be rebuilt against libanthy1
<tsimonq2> Alright, I now see where I made false assumptions. Thanks for the correction infinity.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: anthy is not a package name I recognize, and it doesn't look like I was the uploader, no need to ask me about stealing the merge
 * tsimonq2 forgot to unping slangasek and doko, see discussion above if you're curious :)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: sure; entirely separate from whether you've decided it needs merging, you didn't need to my permission
<slangasek> s/to //
<tsimonq2> slangasek: right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-here [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-here [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-here [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-here [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-here [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-here [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-here [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-here [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-here [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-here [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-here [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-here [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.11-1]
<xnox> xnox> tsimonq2, doko - hey, I wanted to demo anthy merge as a sample one on a google on air as a demo for +1 maintainance. but since it's now blocking qt transition, i guess i should just keep a copy of the merge, and just upload it.
<xnox> or since you have it done already, go ahead and upload. My analysis was that only "drop kasumi (universe) from recommends to suggests" is the only delta we need keeping.
<jbicha> xnox: I suggest libimobiledevice for your demo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: langford (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.0.20130228-5 => 0.0.20130228-5ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: broadcom-sta (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [6.30.223.271-3~16.04.1 => 6.30.223.271-3~16.04.2] (no packageset)
<slashd> sil2100, good day
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (artful-proposed) [20171025+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~17.10.0]
<apw> slashd, after something ...?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (zesty-proposed) [20171025+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~17.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (xenial-proposed) [20171025+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (trusty-proposed) [20171025+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
<slashd> apw, I'm fine now, but thanks for asking. Was wondering how long the autopkgtest env can take to catch up. It seems to be under an heavy load atm
<apw> slashd, yeah the auto-sync doesn't help any, and there are transitions still in progress ... i thought we were at least back up to capacity now
<slashd> apw, ok I heard it make that 1 or 2 weeks to catch up
<slashd> may take ^
<apw> we do have a lot of jobs, i know we had lost some capacity but i thought that was back now
<slashd> apw, ok I'll keep monitoring it and see then
<apw> i am not sure i would expect it to take as long as 3 weeks, but then people keep uploading new things
<apw> cirtainly x86 is a problem right now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonqt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonqt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonqt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonqt [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (artful-proposed/main) [10 => 10ubuntu0.17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [2 => 10ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (zesty-proposed/main) [2 => 10ubuntu0.17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [2 => 10ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
<slashd> sil2100 : cpaelzer did the upload ^ can you review the approval when you have time as discussed
<cpaelzer> the changes have a long text as they -v back to what was last
<cpaelzer> and 2->10 can be soem text  :-)
<apw> i see that there is now a 13 in bionic, is that going to be backported too ?
<apw> cpaelzer, ^
<cpaelzer> hi
<cpaelzer> correct 13 is in bionic
<cpaelzer> the older releases only get up to 10 + backports of parts of 13 (the self test on build mostly)
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: can elaborate details if you need/want
<apw> nope that is enough to satisfy me, that we're not going to be doing thsi again in a week
<ahasenack> there will be others, but definitely not in a week
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-dock [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-dock [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-dock [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-dock [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-dock [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairo-dock [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-dock [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-dock [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-dock [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-dock [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-dock [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairo-dock [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.1-1.1]
<sergiusens> is there any documentation on how queuing works on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running as in upstream vs archive?
<apw> not sure about documentation, but all queues are approximatly round robin
<Laney> it's really REALLY overloaded at the minute
<Laney> so response times will be longer than usual, sorry about that
<sergiusens> apw Laney yeah, we have been waiting since last week; I was wondering if there was some fair queuing in place mixing in some upstream requests in between the archive ones
<apw> waiting on upstream things to get done ?
<apw> we've normally found those do better than average
<sergiusens> given that the upstream ones are tied to CI/dev workflow; there are not many users from what I see, its systemd, snapd and snapcraft
<sergiusens> apw yes, we are waiting on upstream ones to get done
<sergiusens> given the load, also wondering how shared these hosts are as we are seeing timeouts and slower than usual test runs themselves
<Laney> yeah sorry, we should be back to normal service soon
<Laney> we were down a cloud region for a long time and a really big backlog got built up
<Laney> and there are still problems with one of them
<apw> in general i have found those starve out the distro ones, not the other way round
<sergiusens> apw yeah, I guess the queue length is just making it "feel" worse and not necessarily "unfair" :-)
<apw> sergiusens, right now none of your queues are >30 and you have 5% of all the builders applied to your jobs
<apw> my queue has 4k stuff on it, and i am waiting for ever :<
<sergiusens> apw when you say "you" is it just snapcraft?
<Laney> all upstream requests go into the same queue
<apw> oh i missspoke it is 16% of all the x86 runners ...
<sergiusens> I talked to some snapd folks to make changes to trigger their adt stuff only when they've done a minimal review given that adt does not support canceling on new requests from the same PR and such
<Laney> snapd guys want to move to nightly jobs
<Laney> but we need to prep the system to be able to accommodate that
<apw> sergiusens, i am tarring you unfairly, snapcraft is being dominated by the bazillions of snapd requests
<sergiusens> Laney right, that is what we do (nightlies triggered through travis cron if everything else is green), except when we try to create a release; but not for every PR
<Laney> cool
<Laney> maybe you guys could sync up to share your setup?
<sergiusens> we did this morning :-)
<Laney> nice
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (artful-proposed/main) [9-2 => 9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1] (core)
<apw> sergiusens, you made this new system, or sync'd up ... :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (zesty-proposed/main) [9-1 => 9-1ubuntu0.17.04.1] (core)
<elopio> Laney: we can currently only trigger autopkgtests for a pull request. Do you have plans to be able to trigger them on the master branch and send the results somewhere, maybe email?
<Laney> elopio: the first bit, not the second bit I'm afraid
<Laney> it'll be getting the results out of the swift API
<Laney> but it's friendly enough
<Laney> elopio: how do you select which PRs to trigger on? does github support that natively?
<Laney> if I can avoid having to do work this might lead to more satisfaction since it's hard to find time for this task ...
<elopio> Laney: no, we have crazy job that creates a pr every night, and triggers the autopkgtests there calling the api.
<Laney> ah
<elopio> I think it's better to poll for the results, than to create this nightly pr. So I'm happy just with being able to run on master.
<Laney> not yet sure how to do auth for that kind of call
<Laney> help would be toooooooootally welcome
<elopio> Laney: sorry, which call are you talking about now? The one to get the results from swift?
<Laney> elopio: nah, that'll be public - the API call to trigger the test
<Laney> there's currently a shared secret that lives inside github
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate-signed (artful-proposed/main) [1.14 => 1.14ubuntu0.1] (core)
<Laney> we'd probably move to Ubuntu SSO, not sure if that's friently enough for scripts
<Laney> maybe it is
<Laney> friendly*
<elopio> it could work. Our bot has an Ubuntu1 account, and we can put him in a nightly cron.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [1.13 => 1.13ubuntu0.1] (core)
<elopio> Laney: the alternative that would solve it for us would be to automatically run the autopkgtests when the PPA changes. It will be updated every night, so we will get the same results with the same frequency.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.11.1 => 1.11.2] (core)
<Laney> elopio: not automatically, but you can already trigger tests from PPAs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration#Testing_against_a_PPA
<Laney> so you could have an LP API script that watches it after you upload and then hits that URL
<elopio> Laney: yes, but I don't have permissions for that. I'm preparing my application to become a package uploader, but that will take some time.
<Laney> ah we could totally add the bot account
<elopio> also, my bot will not have permissions to do it, so nightly will become harder.
<elopio> Laney: :) that sounds good.
<Laney> what's its username?
<elopio> https://launchpad.net/~snappy-m-o
<elopio> Laney: ^ snappy-m-o
<Laney> elopio: thx, one second
<elopio> Laney: and one thing about running against master. The token from github is only used to report the status update on the pull request, right? That's not needed if there's no PR.
<Laney> elopio: yeah I think we POST back to that with the status
<Laney> elopio: ok that bot should be able to trigger snapcraft now
<blackboxsw> hi infinity or sil2100, we have queued a  cloud-init SRU update  for Xenial, Zesty and Artful to fix an bug that was holding up our previous cloud-init SRU of version 17.1.25. Will there be time today to push cloud-init 17.1.27 into (X,Z,A)-proposed for SRU validation?
<elopio> Thanks Laney! I'll start playing with that
<sil2100> blackboxsw: hey! Not sure if I'll have the time to take care of that today, I have a bit on my queue right now - I can take a look tomorrow if needed, but maybe Adam will have a moment today still
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brightnessctl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysrs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eyed3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-haven [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rofi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (ubuntu-mate)
<blackboxsw> thanks sil2100 for the heads up.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unique-string [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rofi [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phast [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brightnessctl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phast [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brightnessctl [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: beads [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.13+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phast [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-haven [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rofi [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brightnessctl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-haven [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phast [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: beads [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.13+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brightnessctl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: beads [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.13+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rofi [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rofi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brightnessctl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-haven [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-haven [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rofi [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phast [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-haven [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phast [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: beads [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.13+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: beads [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.13+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: beads [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.13+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> doko: https://bugs.debian.org/876786 in binutils has a certain impact on the current haskell transition; do you expect that to be fixed soon?
<ubot5> Debian bug 876786 in binutils "ld.gold segfaults linking some haskell libraries on arm64" [Important,Open]
<tyhicks> infinity, sil2100: hello - getting eyes on libseccomp in xenial's unapproved queue would be much appreciated
<tyhicks> the snappy folks are going to want to take advantage of a change in that SRU fairly quickly
<xnox> there is list of autopkgtests with new libseccomp https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2981/xenial.html of which systemd/s390x regression is a false one, since it's the cloud image which is currently borked.
 * xnox should fix that
<doko> slangasek: I don't think so. gold for arm64 is maintained by google, and they apparently are not interested in haskell. My suggestion for Debian was to use the BFD linker
<doko> pinged upstream
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25.0-2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> doko: ok, so the switch to bfd would be done in the ghc packaging?  do you think I should wait for that, or start tearing out the broken bits of the stack?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-100.123~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.10.0-39.43~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25.0-2] (no packageset)
<doko> slangasek: I'll ask #debian-haskell tomorrow about their plans
<slangasek> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> tyhicks: ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-advantage-tools [source] (artful-proposed) [10ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (zesty-proposed/main) [2 => 10ubuntu0.17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-advantage-tools [source] (zesty-proposed) [10ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-100.123~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.10.0-39.43~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-advantage-tools [source] (zesty-proposed) [10ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.25.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.25.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.25.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.25.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.25.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.25.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.25.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.25.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.25.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.25.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.25.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted beads [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.13+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted beads [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.13+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted beads [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.13+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phast [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phast [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phast [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted beads [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.13+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted beads [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.13+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phast [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted beads [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.13+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phast [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phast [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brightnessctl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brightnessctl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brightnessctl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brightnessctl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brightnessctl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brightnessctl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eyed3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysrs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unique-string [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-haven [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-haven [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-haven [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-haven [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-haven [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-haven [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rofi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rofi [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rofi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rofi [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rofi [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rofi [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-advantage-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [10ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [2 => 10ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-advantage-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [10ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [2 => 10ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-advantage-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [10ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-advantage-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [10ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ocamlbricks (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.90+bzr456-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1 => 5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-hwe (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.3 => 5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: config-package-dev (artful-proposed/universe) [5.2 => 5.2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: rsplib (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuvc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [9-2 => 9-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [9-2 => 9-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [9-2 => 9-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuvc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuvc [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [9-2 => 9-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuvc [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected rsplib [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: rsplib (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuvc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuvc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3.4-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3.4-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3.4-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3.4-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3.4-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3.4-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intel-vaapi-driver-shaders [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.0~pre3+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intel-vaapi-driver-shaders [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.0~pre3+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [60.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [60.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocamlbricks [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.90+bzr456-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.4-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.4-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.4-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [60.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.4-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.4-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [i386] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.4-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intel-vaapi-driver-shaders [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0~pre3+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuvc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuvc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuvc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intel-vaapi-driver-shaders [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0~pre3+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuvc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuvc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuvc [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [60.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsplib [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocamlbricks [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.90+bzr456-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocamlbricks [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.90+bzr456-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocamlbricks [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.90+bzr456-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocamlbricks [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.90+bzr456-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsplib [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsplib [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocamlbricks [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.90+bzr456-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsplib [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsplib [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocamlbricks [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.90+bzr456-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsplib [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsplib [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [60.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [60.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [60.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [60.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [60.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsplib [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsplib [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [60.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [60.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsplib [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu [i386] (bionic-proposed) [60.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsplib [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocamlbricks [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.90+bzr456-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocamlbricks [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.90+bzr456-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocamlbricks [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.90+bzr456-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsplib [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocamlbricks [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.90+bzr456-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocamlbricks [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.90+bzr456-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocamlbricks [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.90+bzr456-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsplib [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (artful-proposed/main) [0.7.1 => 0.8.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello perl folks
<LocutusOfBorg> somebody please enlight me about the restore SIGUNUSED signal patch in perl itself
<LocutusOfBorg> I can confirm the patch still work, the config.h is correctly generated
<LocutusOfBorg> but... autopkgtest for libpoe-component-client-dns-perl/1:1.054-1ubuntu1: amd64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Regression ♻ , i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Regression ♻
<cpaelzer> @SRU Team - is there any reason I miss why 1726017 was accepted into zesty but not yet into Xenial?
<cpaelzer> if there is something I want to fix it, otherwise those should go almost together as usual right?
<cpaelzer> I see today RAOF is on SRU duty, not sure if is is too early/late for him atm
<cpaelzer> anyway if one can take a look let me know
<apw> cpaelzer, what package is that ?
<cpaelzer> dnsmasq
<enick_867> cpaelzer: I'll be on SRU duty in about 12 hours 😀
<cpaelzer> enick_867: that will be soon enough, I don't mind it takes some time but on this case I was wondering if there is something special to resolve
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (xenial-proposed/restricted) [340.102-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 340.104-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<apw> cpaelzer, i am looking at this dnsmasq change ... after getting a clean diff, because launchpad, there seems to be a discrepency
<cpaelzer> oh, interesting
<cpaelzer> ok let me know what you find apw
<apw> cpaelzer, between the change as applied in zesty which says 2.77 was applied and xenial which says 2.76 and 2.77 were applied; though the code delta looks to be the same
<cpaelzer> maybe that was the reason
<cpaelzer> I'm checking my uploads what we should see
<cpaelzer> zesty has just the pick of a8509d9076b71dfb30489b684be19eecee01d34f
<cpaelzer> checking the debdiff if it agrees
<apw> - 2.77: 68f6312d4b:
<cpaelzer> yeah that is it
<cpaelzer> got a new sha
<cpaelzer> this is "Stop treating SERVFAIL as a successful response from upstream servers."
<apw> ^ that is what is claimed to be applied in zesty, but in xenial you also have "- 2.76: 4ace25c5d6:" listed
<cpaelzer> yes it should
<apw> and i would say the source change is the 2.77 change, i cannot see any delta difference however between xenial and zesty
<cpaelzer> my git I built the upload from has the second change
<cpaelzer> "Treat REFUSED (not SERVFAIL) as an unsuccessful upstream response"
<cpaelzer> now checking debdiff
<apw> OH there it is ... it is just my eyes
<apw> -  if (forward->forwardall == 0 || --forward->forwardall == 1 || RCODE(header) != SERVFAIL)
<apw> -  if (forward->forwardall == 0 || --forward->forwardall == 1 || RCODE(header) != REFUSED)
<apw> my head is telling me those are the same, it is wrong
<apw> ok ... then no i cannot see any reason this is not ok if the zesty one is ok, and there is nothing in the bug
<apw> so i am going to review it again ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dnsmasq [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.75-1ubuntu0.16.04.4]
<apw> cpaelzer, ... and ^
<cpaelzer> thanks apw
<cpaelzer> essentially it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/25909762/ + http://paste.ubuntu.com/25909763 = http://paste.ubuntu.com/25909768/
<cpaelzer> it seems no one is used to antive packages anymore
<apw> yep, just letting confirmation-bias (that the two diffs are the same) cloud my reading
<cpaelzer> but also chaning the same line twice made it hard to spot
<apw> i want the diff to be the same because that means review is simpler, but then the changelog wasn't
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: marionnet [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.90.6+bzr508-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: marionnet [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.90.6+bzr508-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bind9 (xenial-proposed/main) [1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-8ubuntu1.8 => 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-8ubuntu1.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bind9 (zesty-proposed/main) [1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu5.2 => 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu5.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (artful-proposed/main) [1.404 => 1.404.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (zesty-proposed/main) [1.379 => 1.379.1] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> please approve marionnet, built only on two archs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted marionnet [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.90.6+bzr508-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted marionnet [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.90.6+bzr508-1]
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, ^
<LocutusOfBorg> <3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (xenial-proposed/main) [1.361 => 1.361.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (artful-proposed/main) [1.404 => 1.404.1] (core)
<xnox> There are three ubuntu-meta in artful unapproved queue... please reject the older two, the most recent one combines the other two. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=ubuntu-meta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-meta [source] (artful-proposed) [1.404.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-meta [source] (artful-proposed) [1.404.1]
<apw> xnox, ^
<xnox> tah
<tjaalton> anyone willing to review libdrm, llvm-5, wayland-protocols on the xenial queue?
<tjaalton> all have been on the x-swat/updates ppa for some weeks now together with new mesa, no complaints so far
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.14 => 1.3.1-1ubuntu10.15] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (zesty-proposed/main) [2.5.0-3ubuntu5.5 => 2.5.0-3ubuntu5.6] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-fan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.12.6~16.04.1]
<apw> tjaalton, those are pretty large, remind me why we are updating them
<tjaalton> apw: because of the hwe-16.04 backport stack
<tjaalton> llvm-5 is a no-brainer as it's a new package
<tjaalton> for xenial
 * sil2100 puts his SRU hat on
<tjaalton> these are dependencies for mesa. xserver needs the newer wayland-protocols as well
<tjaalton> w-p just adds new bits
<tjaalton> libdrm is similar
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! Why is libreoffice FTBFS on amd64 for bionic?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I was looking at 5.4.2 for artful but I guess we first would need to get it building correctly on bionic, possibly making sure it's migratable
<seb128> libreoffice is being handled
<seb128> there is a fixed version ready for upload which is being reviewed atm, should be uploaded today
<oSoMoN> sil2100, what seb_128 said
<sil2100> oSoMoN, seb128: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (artful-proposed) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1~17.04.1]
<cpaelzer> hi, I just realized that on bug 1657256 the trusty SRU upload is still in unapproved
<ubot5> bug 1657256 in percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Percona crashes when doing a a 'larger' update" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657256
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<cpaelzer> It seems my question I had this morning with the dnsmasq SRU repeats itself, but is on this upload something special that didn't let it through yet?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7 => 2.02-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-fan [source] (artful-proposed) [0.12.7~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [10ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 10ubuntu0.14.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-fan [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.7~17.04.1]
<slashd> sil2100, I have re-upload for trusty, and andreas did the verification-done for the existing -proposed pkg ... what can be done to potential consider an early release like previous talked ?
<slashd> potentially ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-fan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.12.7~16.04.1]
<sil2100> slashd: ok, let me review the trusty upload first, then let's think about doing an early release tomorrow - would that be feasible?
<sil2100> Since I'm driving this, I'd prefer to do it around the start of my day since then I can react in case something bad happens (which shouldn't in this case)
<slashd> sil2100, sound good to me
<slashd> sil2100, is targetting tomorrow would be reasonnable for you or too soon ?
<sil2100> slashd: oh, hm, could you re-upload ubuntu-advantage-tools with -v? So that the .changes file has both 0.14.04.1 and 0.14.04.2 included?
<sil2100> The trusty upload I mean
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7 => 2.02-2ubuntu1] (core)
<sil2100> e.g. source built with -v10
<slashd> sil2100, not sure to follow what you mean ? I doing the patch on top of what it is in -proposed "10ubuntu0.14.04.1"
<nacc> slashd: -v indicates where the changes should start from (the last uploaded version to the corresponding series)
<nacc> slashd: see `man dpkg-genchanges`
<nacc> slashd: the -v flag is passed via dpkg-buildpackage
<slashd> nacc ok
<slashd> nacc thanks
<sil2100> slashd: yeah, as nacc said
<sil2100> slashd: since without indicating which 'previous' version it is, the new upload would not consider the bugs we fixed in the previous one
<sil2100> i.e. the SRU report wouldn't ask for verification of the previous bug
<slashd> sil2100, ack will do soon
<slashd> sil2100, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [10ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 10ubuntu0.14.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mutter [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1]
<sil2100> slashd: thanks!
<sil2100> slashd: yeah, this one looks much better
<slashd> sil2100, cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-advantage-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [10ubuntu0.14.04.2]
<sil2100> slashd: accepted!
<sil2100> (and the older one rejected)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-advantage-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [10ubuntu0.14.04.2]
<slashd> sil2100, thanks very appreciated
<sil2100> apw: I see some fwupdate binaries pending in bionic UNAPPROVED - can I accept those? They're related to the 9-3 upload
<blackboxsw> sil2100: good day, looks like RAOF isn't available today for SRU updates. Any idea who I should ping today for the cloud-init  17.1.27 uploads queued for Xenial Zesty and Artful
<sil2100> blackboxsw: hey! I can take care of those in a minute - I see two uploads of cloud-init in the queue, should I reject the earlier one?
<blackboxsw> thanks sil2100 if you need reject 17.1.25 that sounds good. We might be able to just replace it with 17.1.27. I think that's what happened with the previous SRU attempt (a replace instead of reject old and approve new).
<blackboxsw> in either case 17.1.27 includes all changes that were in 17.1.25 plus a couple fixes
<slangasek> gah haskell
<slangasek> so, now I don't understand https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/html/ghc.html - these newly-'bad' packages all seem to install fine for me
<slangasek> anyone know what I'm missing?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [i386] (bionic-proposed) [9-3]
<cjwatson> it's worth waiting a publisher cycle or two in case it's temporary?
<slangasek> cjwatson: it's lasted two runs of the tracker, which last updated 10 minutes ago
<slangasek> otherwise I would just assume it was temporary, yeah
<cjwatson> I don't see anything obvious, although there are possible discrepancies because I think the tracker considers only the newest version of a package across (bionic, bionic-proposed) whereas e.g. chdist will consider the union
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-17.20] (core, kernel)
<slangasek> cjwatson: indeed, but I spot tested a couple of these and installing them pulled in no haskell-related deps, and a dist-upgrade afterwards didn't want to update or remove anything
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-17.20~16.04.1] (kernel)
<slangasek> e.g. xmobar just pulls in a font and a bunch of C libs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [source] (artful-proposed) [9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1]
<cjwatson> I don't have good answers; it may be worth staring at britney output I guess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (artful-proposed/main) [9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (artful-proposed/main) [9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1] (core)
<slangasek> yeah.. britney output is a bit confused because of blocked autopkgtests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (artful-proposed/main) [9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (artful-proposed/main) [9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate-signed [source] (artful-proposed) [1.14ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate-signed (artful-proposed/main) [1.14 => 1.14ubuntu0.2] (core)
<sil2100> ^ mis-click, re-uploading and re-approving a newer fwupdate-signed, this one was missing a bug number
<sil2100> ETOOMANYBUTTONSONKEYBOARD
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate-signed [source] (artful-proposed) [1.14ubuntu0.2]
 * ogra_ hands sil2100 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/azVr4Vm_700b.jpg
<apw> heh, those misses are sucky
<sil2100> ogra_: that's 2 buttons too many
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> blackboxsw: so, back to cloud-init, in this case I'll reject the previous uploads in the queue, since there are two from what I see
<sil2100> And review the latter
<blackboxsw> sounds excellent thx sil2100
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (artful-proposed) [17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (artful-proposed) [17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~17.04.1]
<blackboxsw> woot! thanks sil2100
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.200.0+dfsg-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.200.0+dfsg-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.200.0+dfsg-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.200.0+dfsg-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-17.20~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<sil2100> blackboxsw: all done, yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.200.0+dfsg-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: armadillo [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.200.0+dfsg-3] (kubuntu)
<slangasek> Laney: have you filed a bug report yet on qemu or kernel or talked to the Server or Kernel teams about lcy01?
<Laney> hi slangasek, I'm writing a bug report against linux now - was trying to reproduce it on my machine here (failed to do so)
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I've just poked Server Team privately
<Laney> k
<slangasek> though I could've poked both cpaelzer and rharper here as it turns out
<Laney> would be good to sort out lcy01 creds with whoever is going to look
<Laney> s/with/for/
<slangasek> best case, it's already a known issue and they point us at what needs to be fixed in the ocata cloud archive
<infinity> So, the reproducer here should be xenial host, xenial kernel octa qemu backport, reboot artful or bionic image over and over?
<infinity> I have a laptop I could maybe sacrifice to that later.
<infinity> If the only place we can reproduce it is in a cloud region, that's going to suck.
<Laney> I always provoked it on the 1st reboot of an instance
<Laney> Not saying it doesn't happen on the n>1th time, but my recipe was - create new instance, reboot it, see what happens, destroy it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:8.200.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:8.200.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:8.200.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:8.200.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:8.200.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted armadillo [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:8.200.0+dfsg-3]
<infinity> Laney: But never on first boot?
<infinity> Laney: That would seem to imply that version of qemu has a soft reset bug.
<infinity> (And you'd see the error on n>1 reboots)
<Laney> the first boot has always worked
<Laney> well, don't know, I rebooted the first bunch of instances several times and never saw it other than the first time
<Laney> but it's racy so could be bad luck
<infinity> Well, it's going to rely on memory/register/device state before the reboot, I imagine.
<Laney> start a bazillion, do something to them, delete them is easy in the cloud :-)
<infinity> So, a bit of luck until one can figure out what needs perturbing.
<infinity> (Assuming it's a soft reset bug)
<infinity> Also less likely to be a kernel bug, given it never breaks on first boot.  The kernel can't be held responsible if the hardware comes back "wrong".
<infinity> Unless some workaround for wrongness got dropped.
<Laney> well I tried xenial and all of those worked so that might suggest the guest's software is involved somehow
<Laney> bug #1730717 anyway
<ubot5> bug 1730717 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "Some VMs fail to reboot with "watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [systemd:1]"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730717
<infinity> Laney: Oh!  It's literally "on reboot", not post-reboot.
<infinity> Laney: Yeah, that's quite likely to be a kernel bug.
<Laney> It never shuts down
<infinity> Laney: Somehow, I was misreading all of this to be "on next boot, the system is buggered".
<infinity> Laney: Might be helpful to confirm with IS what the '-cpu' setting on those VMs is.  I vaguely recall it was something like core2duo, but knowing might help with debugging/reproduction.
<Laney> infinity: I'm disappearing in a minute, would appreciate handing over overnight duty
<Laney> if it helps 0a6a536b-79bf-4651-8177-7dddea9e3408 is a bad instance that I left running
<infinity> Laney: Tell me what "overnight duty" entails.
<infinity> Laney: Like, is there a way you're monitoring instance death and resetting, so we don't run out of workers?
<Laney> Getting any information out of IS
<infinity> Oh, sure, I can also attempt to track the RT and bug.
<Laney> nah, I'll make the reset job run hourly so we limp along a bit
<Laney> and generally working the bug with server or whatever
<Laney> yeah OK so every hour the dead workers should revive (and die again eventually, but maybe they'll pick up some jobs before they do so)
<Laney> nighty night
<rharper> Laney: I've seen this on artful releases in our curtin vmtest runs on a jenkins node running xenial, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1722311
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1722311 in linux (Ubuntu) "softlockups/rcu sched" [Medium,Incomplete]
<rharper> currently on the qemu host, I'm applying zone_reclaim_mode=1 and a few other mm knobs to be aggressive at flushing filesystem pagecache as we only get the softlockups when we're memory poor (most memory is in cache of some form and the flushing of dirty pages gets to a peak)
<infinity> rharper: Definitely looks like the same bug.
<rharper> we run the same tests across all of the releases and only the Artful kernels fall over
<rharper> so I tend to agree that it's related to the guest kernel
<rharper> but there is some relationship to the host w.r.t cache pressure as we can avoid it by aggressively writing out dirty pages
<rharper> we've not yet tried xenial-hwe or xenial-hwe-edge (we're on xenial ga kernel)
<infinity> rharper: Can you confirm that this requires a newer qemu to reproduce as well?
<infinity> rharper: (In our case, it seems to only happen on hosts with the Octa cloud archive enabled)
<rharper> this reproduces on stock qemu from xenial
<rharper> on our host
<infinity> Huh.  Kay.
<rharper> softlocks (other than outright bugs in the guest kernel) are almost always host scheduling/resource issues
<rharper> it's possible for the kvmclock that there is a regression on the touch to the softlockup watchdog;  I've not tried switching guest clock sources yet
<rharper> $ apt-cache policy qemu-system-x86
<rharper> qemu-system-x86:
<rharper>   Installed: 1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.16
<slangasek> so, host scheduling/resource issue would align with the "why is this livefs taking 4x as long to build" issue I saw on lcy01, but I don't know if there have been other observed problems
<rharper> is the virt host running xenial or something else?
<infinity> xenial.
<rharper> indeed
<infinity> + octa cloud archive.
<rharper> and ga kernel ?
<rharper> infinity: y
<infinity> Not sure about the host kernel.  I think xenial GA, though.
<rharper> yeah
<rharper> so, this bug is mentioned with OOM, but the "workaround" is what I applied and helped, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1655842
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1655842 in linux-aws (Ubuntu Xenial) ""Out of memory" errors after upgrade to 4.4.0-59" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rharper> folks seeing some issue w.r.t cache flushing on xenial ga kernels;  I've not bisected host kernels
<infinity> All very curious.  I don't think they added "extra" overcommit when reprovisioning these same compute nodes.
<infinity> The only difference is that it's a newer openstack.
<rharper> and updated host kernel
<rharper> I suspect
<rharper> a month ago or so, we didn't see these artful tests falling over
<rharper> so, either a newer artful kernel in the guest, or an update to the xenial-ga kernel
<infinity> Also, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1713751
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1713751 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "soft lockup / stall on CPU when shutting down with hwe 4.10 kernel " [Undecided,New]
<infinity> Which is on real hardware, not VMs.
<infinity> And looks oddly similar.
<rharper> interesting
 * rharper loads up the bug
 * infinity pack up his shotgun and goes taco hunting.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aufs-tools (artful-proposed/universe) [1:4.1+20161219-1 => 1:4.1+20161219-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aufs-tools (artful-proposed/universe) [1:4.1+20161219-1 => 1:4.1+20161219-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected aufs-tools [source] (artful-proposed) [1:4.1+20161219-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aufs-tools [source] (artful-proposed) [1:4.1+20161219-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resolvconf (trusty-proposed/main) [1.69ubuntu1.1 => 1.69ubuntu1.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept ldc, so I can make it transition tomorrow, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libseccomp [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.1-2.1ubuntu2~16.04.1]
<tyhicks> xnox: have any details on why libseccomp was rejected? ^
<mwhudson> tyhicks: it's going to go into the security queue instead or something
<tyhicks> hmm
<tyhicks> I don't understand why that's needed but I can help with that once someone explains the reasoning to me
<tyhicks> thanks mwhudson
<mwhudson> tyhicks: blame infinity
<tyhicks> ah, he's got his own super powers and can handle it himself
 * tyhicks trusts that he knows what he's doing :)
<tyhicks> I see it in the security-proposed PPA
<tyhicks> thanks
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-08
<tyhicks> fwiw, it just clicked with me why it should go through -security
<tyhicks> I want the libseccomp SRU for snappy enablement but it is also for bug #1682102
<ubot5> bug 1682102 in libseccomp (Ubuntu Xenial) "libseccomp should support GA and HWE kernels" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682102
<tyhicks> that bug affects all HWE users including those that disable -updates
<tyhicks> going through -security is the only way to reach them and get the bug fixed
<tyhicks> that infi nity sure is a smart guy
<slangasek> tyhicks: he doesn't highlight mid-message, you can compliment infinity all you want with no fear of it going to his head
<tyhicks> slangasek: good to know for future insults, as well ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libseccomp (xenial-proposed/main) [2.2.3-3ubuntu3 => 2.3.1-2.1ubuntu2~16.04.1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libseccomp [sync] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.1-2.1ubuntu2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.361.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.379.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (artful-proposed) [1.404.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evqueue-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evqueue-core [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evqueue-core [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evqueue-core [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evqueue-core [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evqueue-core [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evqueue-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evqueue-core [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evqueue-core [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evqueue-core [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evqueue-core [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evqueue-core [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept ldc if possible
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.5.0-1]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Done.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.5.0-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<cpaelzer> hi, we are still unsure why the trusty portion of bug 1657256 is still in unapproved
<ubot5> bug 1657256 in percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Percona crashes when doing a a 'larger' update" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657256
<cpaelzer> missed on SRU or a reason that has to be fixed
<cpaelzer> rbasak: if you are around you'd be on SRU today and know most of the context already - if you could take a look later on?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [amd64] (artful-proposed) [9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [armhf] (artful-proposed) [9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [arm64] (artful-proposed) [9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [i386] (artful-proposed) [9-2ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [source] (zesty-proposed) [9-1ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (zesty-proposed/main) [9-1 => 9-1ubuntu0.17.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (zesty-proposed/main) [9-1 => 9-1ubuntu0.17.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (zesty-proposed/main) [9-1 => 9-1ubuntu0.17.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (zesty-proposed/main) [9-1 => 9-1ubuntu0.17.04.1] (core)
<xnox> Laney, i think i did something bad.... somehow systemd/235-2ubuntu2 is not in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running and there are no results either. It's as if it did not get triggered at all?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [1.13 => 1.13ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [9-1ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [9-1ubuntu0.17.04.1]
<apw> xnox, did you check again, there is a window where it is between the queue and the runners
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [9-1ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [i386] (zesty-proposed) [9-1ubuntu0.17.04.1]
<xnox> apw, deffo.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupdate-signed [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.13ubuntu0.1]
<xnox> apw, plus given the length of our queues things should have been either done (emptish arm/s390x/power) or still be in the queue (i386/amd64) or have results in. and it's been 21h now since it publised in proposed with all binaries.
<Laney> dunno, busy debugging lcy01, maybe someone else can look in the journal
<xnox> Laney, i was thinking, there is no self-service way to retrigger those, apart from coming up with the links myself, right?
 * xnox can script that.
<xnox> then again no rush, given the queue lengths and fixing lcy01 will fix the world.
<Laney> retry-autopkgtest-regressions --state=RUNNING
<Laney> oops
<Laney> that might have been me accidently deleting them
<xnox> ah, that retry is nice one!
<xnox> meh, no harm done deleting them.
<Laney> I think there was an ubuntu1 that wasn't done and I wanted to delete that
<Laney> but typoed and put ubuntu2
 * Laney was trimming superseded requests out of the queue
<slashd> o/ sil2100 are we still good for u-a-t release today ?
<Laney> xnox: you need RUNNING-ALWAYSFAIL too
<Laney> or is it ALWAYSFAILED? can't quite remember
<xnox> Laney, well, i'll wait for just systemd one to pass, before spamming with reverse deps.... as systemd itself has not been passing.
<Laney> okey dokey
<sil2100> slashd: yes
<sil2100> ;)
<slashd> sil2100, ok ;) thanks
<sil2100> slashd: I'll eat lunch, take a look at the test results and consider releasing
<slashd> sil2100, sound good to me, have a good lunch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate-signed [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.13ubuntu0.1]
<sil2100> Thanks o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupdate-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.11.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bind9 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-8ubuntu1.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bind9 [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-10.1ubuntu5.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdadm [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.3-2ubuntu7.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdadm [source] (trusty-proposed) [3.2.5-5ubuntu4.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted langford [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.0.20130228-5ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.15]
<cpaelzer> thanks
<arges> : )
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0-3ubuntu5.6]
<sil2100> slashd: ok, I like that each series got at least 2 testers do the testing
<sil2100> slashd: do you know if anyone else was doing some dogfooding of it on xenial?
<slashd> sil2100, yeah I ask more than 1 ppl to test
<slashd> sil2100, yeah they test various stuffs
<slashd> for xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups (artful-proposed/main) [2.2.4-7ubuntu2 => 2.2.4-7ubuntu3] (core)
<cking> apw, it seems that zfs-linux is blocked on a lxd s390x test case failure "error: wrong number of subcommand arguments",  this is unrelated to zfs-linux .  The zfs-linux regression tests pass all OK, so I think it's fine for releasing
<cking> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/s390x/l/lxd/20171107_222111_4ead8@/log.gz
<cking> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_excuses.html#zfs-linux
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclc (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20170213-1~16.04.1 => 0.2.0+git20170330-4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1+buster] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camp [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1+buster] (cli-mono)
<slangasek> doko: did you happen to see that the icu transition entangles haskell?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camp [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camp [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camp [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camp [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camp [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
<tjaalton> infinity: seems that new mesa + a backported patch fixes a cert blocker bug, so the xenial backport is now more important to get in -proposed soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1+buster] (cli-mono)
<doko> slangasek: yes :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (xenial-proposed/main) [17.0.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 17.2.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (core, xorg)
<doko> and gnustep, but that one is now done
<doko> and libva
<tjaalton> doko: hi, what do you need (from me) to fix bug 1722162 in xenial?
<ubot5> bug 1722162 in binutils (Ubuntu Xenial) "gold: Fix internal error when applying TLSDESC relocations with no TLS segment." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722162
<dgadomski> hi rbasak, could you please approve cups for artful (bug 1729910)?
<ubot5> bug 1729910 in cups (Ubuntu Artful) "lp ignores ~/.cups/lpoptions in 17.10" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729910
<rbasak> dgadomski: sorry, I've not been able to work much time recently so I'm not doing SRU reviews right now
<doko> tjaalton: did you test the fix?
<tjaalton> doko: no :)
<tjaalton> guess I'll do that first
<doko> that would be good. and then maybe we should keep the binutils-2.26 package in trusty in sync
<dgadomski> rbasak: sure, no worries
<tjaalton> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sssd (xenial-proposed/main) [1.13.4-1ubuntu1.8 => 1.13.4-1ubuntu1.9] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1+buster] (cli-mono)
<apw> cking, did the lxd guys say that was their fault ?
<cking> apw, nope. but if one looks at the failure log, it looks like a lxd specific test failure and nowt do to with zfs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casablanca (artful-proposed/universe) [2.9.1-1 => 2.9.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<cking> stgraber, did you see that the lxd test are failing: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/s390x/l/lxd/20171107_222111_4ead8@/log.gz
<cking> ..and this is stopping zfs-linux from landing in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1+buster] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-17.20]
<stgraber> cking: replied to your e-mail, it's likely going to go away with the retry but since we have a multi-days queue, it's going to take a while
<cking> stgraber, ah, that makes sense now, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted resolvconf [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.69ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-xdg-basedir [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scotch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.4.dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scotch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.4.dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scotch [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.4.dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scotch [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.4.dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scotch [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.4.dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scotch [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.4.dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (artful-proposed/main) [17.2.2-0ubuntu1 => 17.2.4-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-xdg-basedir [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scotch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.4.dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scotch [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.4.dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scotch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.4.dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scotch [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.4.dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scotch [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.4.dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scotch [i386] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.4.dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/main) [2:1.19.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.4 => 2:1.19.5-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> doko: binutils was already tested on a staging ppa, I just forgot about it..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (xenial-proposed/main) [2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.5 => 2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.6] (core)
<slangasek> doko: and libical seems to be confused about timezones, only on 32-bit archs?
<doko> slangasek: right, and I prepared libical3, which doesn't have this issue anymore. so the current issues are the ftbfs caused by qt (mit ya wanted to have a look), and libreoffice (tests are already ignored on some other archs)
<doko> and haskell-blogliterately has the arm64 issue
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> yes, I've removed the blogliterately binaries already
<doko> slangasek: and I didn't check the libva status, but eod for me here
<slangasek> ack, cheers
<slangasek> infinity: is there a reason ubuntu-core daily builds are disabled in nusakan cron?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (artful-proposed/main) [2.478 => 2.478.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.22 => 2.408.23] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (zesty-proposed/main) [2.441.8 => 2.441.9] (desktop-core)
<sil2100> bdmurray, slangasek: hey! Could anyone of you review my livecd-rootfs SRUs in artful, zesty and xenial?
<bdmurray> sil2100: I could in a bit
<sil2100> bdmurray: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.29~16.04.1 => 0.31~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (zesty-proposed/main) [0.29~17.04.1 => 0.31~17.04.1] (core)
<sil2100> bdmurray: hmmm, I see something strange going on with one of the xenial SRUs in the queue
<bdmurray> ?
<sil2100> bdmurray: maybe you know what's causing this - when I'm trying to review nvidia-graphics-drivers-304, LP seems to have a really huge debdiff of that package from a previous version (one from release instead of -updates)
<bdmurray> sil2100: which release?
<sil2100> bdmurray: xenial
<sil2100> bdmurray: I did a debdiff against the -updates version and the changes look sane
<sil2100> bdmurray: I guess I can just accept it, maybe it's an LP bug?
<sil2100> bdmurray: the .changes file looks correct, but it's like LP diffed against the wrong thing
<slangasek> maybe the version currently in -updates was uploaded via security, so its publishing history doesn't match?
<sil2100> hm, might be that
<bdmurray> Yeah, sounds like an LP issue.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resolvconf (trusty-proposed/main) [1.69ubuntu1.2 => 1.69ubuntu1.3] (core)
<infinity> slangasek: core dailies are disabled cause I wanted to find out first if there's a series 18 core that they'll be building against.
<slangasek> infinity: k.  I'm re-enabling, we're currently doing 16 daily builds using the devel toolchain and want to continue doing that until there's a reason to change
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-characters (artful-proposed/universe) [3.26.1-1 => 3.26.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binutils [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.29.1-7ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu5 => 3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binutils [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.29.1-7ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (artful-proposed/main) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 2.0.8-0ubuntu1~17.10.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 2.0.8-0ubuntu1~17.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 2.0.8-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<stgraber> those 3 fix an SRU regression currently in -proposed, would be great to have them accepted soon ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binutils [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.29.1-7ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binutils [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.29.1-7ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (artful-proposed/main) [2.20.7-0ubuntu3.1 => 2.20.7-0ubuntu3.2] (core)
<infinity> slangasek: So, yeah.  When I did the cdimage bits, I ran across your core_series bit, and made >= bionic be 18.  But of course, that just affects publishing, not the build.  Looks like livecd-rootfs will need to mirror that change (which is icky).
<infinity> slangasek: Maybe now that we (are about to) have two core series', we should look at cleaning that up so it's only defined once and magically passed around.
<slangasek> infinity: ah.  ok, we should revert that until such time as there is an 18, I think?
<slangasek> which has remained an open question
<infinity> slangasek: Perhaps s/revert/comment/ or something, but sure.
<slangasek> infinity: we want to continue building edge dailies of 16, with the most up-to-date toolchain available, which is bionic.  Does LP even recognize series 18 yet?
<slangasek> (for snap builds)
<slangasek> I assume not
<nacc> slangasek: it is not presented as an option in the web UI
<nacc> slangasek: but then againn, neither is Bionic yet
<nacc> (under Series)
 * slangasek nods
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, I'm sure that's a thing that still needs sorting.
<slangasek> yeah, it would definitely be premature for lp to expose series 18 before it's been defined by the snapd team
<infinity> slangasek: Reverting my change will still leave you broken, as you'd (correctly, IMO) ranged series-16 as 16.04 <= >= 17.10
<infinity> slangasek: But yes, we can just mangle that to "everything is 16" for now.
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> infinity: the only reason I'm saying to mangle to "everything is 16" is that I've heard hesitation in person about what/when series 18 happens.  also, livecd-rootfs might poooossibly have series=16 hardcoded.
<infinity> slangasek: livecd-rootfs definitely has 16 hardcoded, which I mentioned above. :)
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> we talked about moving this into launchpad-buildd instead of indirecting through livecd-rootfs... do we still think that's a good idea?
<infinity> slangasek: OTOH, I could (and am about to) argue that for series where series != LTS, mapping series to core-series seems to have no sane meaning.
<infinity> slangasek: Like, I would think the goal is to build 16 from 16.04 and 18 from 18.04, not to build 16 from 17.10 tools.
<infinity> (As in, all the tools needed should be in xenial or we've oopsed)
<infinity> I mean, we don't test that 'DIST=bionic VERSION_ACTUALLY=xenial build-a-thing' works for any other image types.  Why is core special?
<slangasek> infinity: this is an optimization to reduce SRU drag, which even for livecd-rootfs alone still matters
<slangasek> the only things that are actually in the release in question which factor into the image build are livecd-rootfs, ubuntu-image, and e2fsprogs
<infinity> slangasek: Do you view it as temporary until $something has stabilised?  Upending the "we build a release on the release" thing we do for one project feels gross.
<infinity> slangasek: And it's about to go strangely sideways when 16 and 18 do both exist, but you still want 16 test builds, since you're both arguing that "release we build on" and "target release" aren't coupled while you couple them. :)
<infinity> (Well, "couple" in the rather progressive polyamorous sense here)
<infinity> Anyhow, before conversation continues, fixing the current state to work as expected.
<slangasek> infinity: yes, it's a temporary thing to save time while developing, not a design constraint
<slangasek> if and when series 18 exists, I would switch to building on xenial
<infinity> slangasek: Kay.  For now, >= bionic now also thinks it's 16.
<infinity> slangasek: It's a 1-line revert to get it back to 18.
<slangasek> also, if we did actually move the ubuntu-image logic out of livecd-rootfs into launchpad-buildd; and if we switched to using the ubuntu-image snap instead of deb (which we can do now, and should do); then there are zero SRUs involved in updating the tooling for ubuntu-core builds
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> And then the series<>core mapping could exist in just the one place in cdimage, I imagine.
<infinity> And only there because we're silly and doing DIST=xenial build-core ... Which we don't have to do.  We could rethink that as a different set entirely (like rtm, etc)
<infinity> Though, it has advantages being mapped to the current in-devel LTS, I suppose.
<infinity> If we care about tracking testing with the iso tracker for future images or some such.
<slangasek> well, we have a bug open about the fact that the banners we produce for the core image webpages are also wrong
<cjwatson> infinity,slangasek: Gustavo indicated to the store team at the rally that non-16 series are currently considered an escape hatch rather than something that's definitely going to happen in e.g. LTS-like cycles (letting snaps use stuff from bionic will AIUI be done using the upcoming base snaps instead)
<cjwatson> so we have no current plans to introduce series 18
<tsimonq2> Nice, so autopkgtesters being slow are blocking the Qt transition...
<slangasek> cjwatson: right, that was my understanding as well
<slangasek> tsimonq2: yes, that happens when we sync thousands of packages at cycle opening that all need testing ;)  If there are tests you see in the queue that are pointless because they'll be superseded by later more complete tests, though, let us know and we can prune the queue
<tsimonq2> slangasek: If only the autopkgtesters had some sort of intelligent queue, so that package foo that isn't seeded, is in Universe, and is known to fail runs after package bar that is seeded in a couple flavors, is in Main, and should pass
<infinity> cjwatson: Ahh, I hadn't been involved in these new and improved conversations on the matter.
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (artful-proposed) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1~17.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1~17.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted casablanca [source] (artful-proposed) [2.9.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-settings-daemon (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu5 => 3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (artful-proposed/main) [1:3.26.1-0ubuntu5 => 1:3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-desktop3 (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-desktop3 (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<jbicha>   feel free to reject the older gnome-desktop3/artful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adplug [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1+dfsg3-0.4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adplug [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1+dfsg3-0.4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adplug [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1+dfsg3-0.4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adplug [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1+dfsg3-0.4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adplug [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1+dfsg3-0.4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adplug [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1+dfsg3-0.4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afflib [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.16-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afflib [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.16-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afflib [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.16-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afflib [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.16-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afflib [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.16-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: afflib [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.16-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: caja (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.1-0ubuntu2 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu2.1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1~dfsg-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1~dfsg-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1~dfsg-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1~dfsg-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1~dfsg-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1~dfsg-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aribb24 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aribb24 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinx-intl [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aribb24 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinx-intl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinx-intl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aribb24 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aribb24 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: belr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-window-applets [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinx-intl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aribb24 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breezy-debian [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.8.9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-printers [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-window-applets [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-window-applets [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinx-intl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-printers [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-printers [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: belr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-window-applets [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-window-applets [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinx-intl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-printers [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-printers [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-printers [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-window-applets [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flint-arb [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flint-arb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flint-arb [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flint-arb [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.18-0ubuntu3~16.04.2 => 2.0.11-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bacula [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bacula [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bacula [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bacula [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bacula [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bacula [i386] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aribb24 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aribb24 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aribb24 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aribb24 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aribb24 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aribb24 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-printers [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-printers [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-printers [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-printers [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-printers [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-printers [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1~dfsg-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1~dfsg-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1~dfsg-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1~dfsg-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1~dfsg-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1~dfsg-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-window-applets [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-window-applets [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-window-applets [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-window-applets [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-window-applets [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-window-applets [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adplug [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1+dfsg3-0.4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adplug [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1+dfsg3-0.4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adplug [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1+dfsg3-0.4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afflib [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.16-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afflib [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.16-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afflib [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.16-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adplug [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1+dfsg3-0.4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adplug [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1+dfsg3-0.4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afflib [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.16-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adplug [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1+dfsg3-0.4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afflib [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.16-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted afflib [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.16-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breezy-debian [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinx-intl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinx-intl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinx-intl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinx-intl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinx-intl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinx-intl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted belr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted belr [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
<doko> mwhudson: a lot of golang-* builds are now binary-indep. could you walk through update_excuses.html and point out the binaries which need to be removed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astyle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astyle [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astyle [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astyle [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> britney, what is your problem=
<LocutusOfBorg>   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/urllib/request.py", line 590, in http_error_default
<LocutusOfBorg>     raise HTTPError(req.full_url, code, msg, hdrs, fp)
<LocutusOfBorg> urllib.error.HTTPError: HTTP Error 410: Gone
<LocutusOfBorg> sad britney is sad
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astyle [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astyle [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s3cmd (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1 => 2.0.1-1~ubuntu1.17.10.1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> doko: ah yes
<doko> update_excuses isn't updated since yesterday ...
<Laney> yeah runs are hitting some HTTP error
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg raised that earlier, will look in a little bit
<Laney> logs under https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/bionic/ for information
<cjwatson> looks like somebody whose GPG keys britney2 is trying to scrape deleted or renamed their account
<cjwatson> somebody needs to figure out which account that is and check that, and then perhaps add some guards against that case
<sil2100> Could any SRU member take a look at my livecd-rootfs uploads for artful, zesty and xenial?
<LocutusOfBorg> interesting, did also autosync stop working?
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/current.log looks fine
 * LocutusOfBorg just syncd gnuplot
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnuplot was already up to date as of the last time auto-sync ran; 5.2.2+dfsg1-2 was only imported into LP 22 minutes ago
<cjwatson> (in short, too impatient)
<LocutusOfBorg> wonderful, I was trying to fix that plot reverse-deps, and found the fix in debian already... so now lets hope britney fixes its pain
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casablanca (artful-proposed/universe) [2.9.1-1ubuntu1 => 2.9.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> bdmurray, can you plase accept casablanca in artful again? I fixed the float error in artful too (regression in release due to new glibc/gcc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 [source] (xenial-proposed) [304.135-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: the upload is missing a bug number - even if it's a test-fix it's best if it has an LP bug attached
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: otherwise there's no bug for tracking it when it's in -proposed, other SRU members might be confused if the upload is good to go or not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected casablanca [source] (artful-proposed) [2.9.1-1ubuntu2]
<LocutusOfBorg> can I reuse the previous one?
<LocutusOfBorg> it is the same regression at the end
 * LocutusOfBorg does the reupload
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casablanca (artful-proposed/universe) [2.9.1-1ubuntu1 => 2.9.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted atril [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.12.2-1ubuntu0.1]
<sil2100> I hate LP timeouting when I'm doing SRU reviews
<Laney> cjwatson: AFAICS it's https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~python-modules-team/gpg_keys
<Laney> why did it break now though?
<cjwatson> Laney: I guess something started mentioning it in a changelog or similar
<cjwatson> Laney: b2 should probably just treat that error as equivalent to an empty list of keys
<Laney> sure, I'll make a change like that
<Laney> was just curious as to what provoked it
<Laney> well, now I'm curious that it's looking up the uploader of an autosynced package too
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> it was promoted in proposed, and we're looking at the newest SPPH which doesn't have ~katie as creator
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astyle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astyle [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astyle [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astyle [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astyle [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astyle [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (artful-proposed) [2.478.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (xenial-proposed/main) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.4 => 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.5] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> I: [Thu Nov  9 12:14:48 2017] - Ignoring person https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~python-modules-team as suspended in Launchpad
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.5]
<LocutusOfBorg> kudos for Laney :)
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: weeeeeee
 * Laney is watching $stuff get copied
<slashd> Hi sru, bdmurray and sil2100 (sru vanguards) could you please have a lookt at "cups" upload for Artful (LP: #1729910) (cc'ing dgadomski)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1729910 in cups (Ubuntu Artful) "lp ignores ~/.cups/lpoptions in 17.10" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729910
<LocutusOfBorg> 12MB log file, hurray
<LocutusOfBorg> any idea for abi-compliance-checker failing in doing objdump of libm.so?
<LocutusOfBorg> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/b/baloo-widgets5/bionic/s390x
<LocutusOfBorg> acc                  FAIL stderr: objdump: /usr/lib/s390x-linux-gnu/libc.so: File format not recognized
<acheronuk> debconf-kde and kcontacts also failing with that ^^^ on multiple architectures
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: also same fails on debian CI I think
<acheronuk> https://ci.debian.net/packages/b/baloo-widgets5/unstable/amd64/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scowl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2017.08.24-1] (core)
<mapreri> I'd appreciate if ↑ wouldn't stick in new too long, before I forget about that thing again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flint-arb [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flint-arb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scowl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2017.08.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.4-1+buster]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.4-1+buster]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flint-arb [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.4-1+buster]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.4-1+buster]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flint-arb [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.4-1+buster]
<apw> mapreri, ^
<mapreri> apw: ♥!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1+buster] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptonite-conduit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptonite-conduit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptonite-conduit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.4-1+buster]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptonite-conduit [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptonite-conduit [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptonite-conduit [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptonite-conduit [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-cryptonite-conduit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
<balloons> bdmurray, for when you awake, I believe everything should be ready to accept the SRU's for distro-info-data and juju-core into xenial and zesty updates. Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptonite-conduit [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptonite-conduit [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
<sil2100> balloons: I can look at that now if you want
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptonite-conduit [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-cryptonite-conduit [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
<balloons> sil2100, ohh, if you wouldn't mind, that would be lovely
<sil2100> balloons: what about those failing juju-core autopkgtests? Did anyone look at those to see what was going on?
<sil2100> balloons: also, do you know if juju has an exception for releasing before the 7-day aging period?
<sil2100> Since the uploads still are 5 and 6 days old only from what I see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted caja [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.12.7-1ubuntu0.1]
<balloons> sil2100, yes it does have an exception
<balloons> sil2100, I thought it had been a full 7 days, but yea, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JujuUpdates
<balloons> sil2100, I didn't want to hold distro-info-data any longer than needed, but otherwise there is no rush
<sil2100> balloons: yeah, I know this exception but it says nothing about releasing earlier than 7 days
<sil2100> balloons: and what about those ADT regressions?
<sil2100> Did you see those/
<sil2100> I'd like to have those documented somewhere, if they're unrelated or not relevant I'd like to have something so I can put into a hint
<balloons> sil2100, right, so no need to release early. That said, thank you for bringing up the adt regressions. I see that they appear to be proxy/firewall related
<balloons> sil2100, I will double check them; I know we spent time sorting that out with the 2.0.2 upload with pitti so it would work
<sil2100> balloons: ok, thanks! If those are unrelated, just write a quick comment on one of the bug reports from the SRU so we have it documented ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.14 => 1.66.15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.14 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: argagg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: allure [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: allure [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: allure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: allure [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wai-http2-extra [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wai-http2-extra [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wai-http2-extra [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> this is all stuff that should have been in dep-wait ^^ and it was "failed" instead
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wai-http2-extra [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted argagg [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-core [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted engrampa [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-core [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-core [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted engrampa [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.12.0-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-session-manager [source] (artful-proposed) [1.18.1-2ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-session-manager [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: allure [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wai-http2-extra [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wai-http2-extra [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-session-manager [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.12.2-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: allure [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted allure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted allure [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted allure [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted allure [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted allure [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted allure [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wai-http2-extra [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wai-http2-extra [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wai-http2-extra [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wai-http2-extra [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wai-http2-extra [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wai-http2-extra [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> does someone on the SRU team know what has happened here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/1721626/comments/6
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721626 in console-setup (Ubuntu Xenial) "Remove obsolete versioned dependency on initramfs-tools Edit" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<slangasek> (regression-updates)
<cyphermox> oopsie
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> slangasek: Other than "we don't use britney for migrations, thus we don't catch those things"?
<slangasek> infinity: but why would ubiquity have a versioned dep on console-setup anyway as part of an SRU?
<infinity> I imagine it just picks up a dep at build-time, but not sure.
<cyphermox> slangasek: ubiquity includes console-setup bits and the control file is generated.
<infinity> debian/rules:	dh_gencontrol -- -V'console-setup-depends=$(console-setup-depends)' -Vmangled-version='$(MANGLED_VERSION)'
<cyphermox> ideally console-setup bits included and those not ought to more or less match, but more less than more.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sssd [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.13.4-1ubuntu1.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-core [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> cyphermox: right, it seems strange to me that it would both bundle bits and depend on bits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2+dfsg-1]
<cyphermox> slangasek: some things don't make sense being bundled, IIRC the intent is to bundle when they are special files not otherwise shipped, and other use what's in distro
<cyphermox> ie. you need pc105.tree from console-setup to do keyboard detection, but you use the distro's setupcon, etc.
<cyphermox> obviously there's room for improvement
<cyphermox> but we also build ubiquity with -proposed enabled for the bundling
<slangasek> ok
<sil2100> tjaalton: hey! I was looking at your binutils xenial SRU and I see you also included the new patch inside the source directory
<sil2100> tjaalton: like, one in debian/patches and the same in the main source directory - why is that?
<sil2100> Looks like a mistake
<tjaalton> uh, yes
<sil2100> tjaalton: could you re-upload?
<cyphermox> jbicha: please don't go retry nplan autopkgtests willy-nilly, let's give things time to catch up and finish eventually.
<sil2100> tjaalton: thanks!
<sil2100> I'll reject the previous one
<jbicha> cyphermox: I just went willy-nilly on ppc64el which I think is ok
<tjaalton> sil2100: yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected binutils [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.6]
<sil2100> bdmurray, slangasek: can one of you review my livecd-rootfs SRUs?
<sil2100> I don't want to update the bzr branches yet if the code is not yet in -proposed (in case of rejection) and I don't want someone to push additional changes on top of mine in the branch
<tjaalton> sil2100: done
<bdmurray> sil2100: slangasek seemed to have some opinions about it previously
<sil2100> tjaalton: thanks
<tjaalton> sil2100: thanks for looking, it's needed for llvm-5
<slangasek> bdmurray: sorry, I had commented to him out of band that I do not want to block this SRU
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (xenial-proposed/main) [2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.5 => 2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.6] (core)
<sil2100> hmm, acutally first we need to deal iwth the previous zesty upload of livecd-rootfs
<bdmurray> slangasek: so I can look at the SRU bug and ignore your comments?
<infinity> sil2100: If you're reviewing that, can you *not* accept it if/when you decide it's okay?
<sil2100> (actually Andy poked me about that)
<infinity> sil2100: (The binutils upload)
<sil2100> infinity: should I leave it for you?
<infinity> sil2100: We're currently mid-process discussion about if all toolchain uploads should go to -security because $reasons (mostly the kernel), but lacking any actual process/policy, I'd prefer to reupload this through the security PPAs anyway.
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<infinity> sil2100: I'm fine with you reviewing it, and if you +1 it, reject it and I'll upload through the security PPAs, binary copy, and you can do a --no-diff sru-review. :)
<infinity> (I mean, you'll be rejecting either way, but reject-and-tell-adam-to-do-through-security :P)
<sil2100> infinity: ok, will do that ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-daiquiri [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-core [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> grr, how is auto-sync breaking when run locally with an encoding error at exactly the same place I just fixed that?
<apw> slangasek, py2/3 difference ?
<slangasek> apw: this script is currently py2 only
<slangasek> which is certainly part of the problem
<slangasek> (missing deps on snakefruit; I'll work on getting that sorted)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups [source] (artful-proposed) [2.2.4-7ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted config-package-dev [source] (artful-proposed) [5.2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-daiquiri [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-core [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-core [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-core [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-core [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-core [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
<slashd> thanks bdmurray for cups
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (artful-proposed) [2.20.7-0ubuntu3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dolphin-emu [source] (artful-proposed) [5.0+dfsg-1ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-utils [source] (artful-proposed) [1.18.2-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-panel [source] (artful-proposed) [1.18.4-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-applets [source] (artful-proposed) [1.18.1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-characters [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.2-0ubuntu1]
<jbicha> bdmurray: feel free to reject the older gnome-desktop3, it had an extra unwanted patch applied
<jbicha>  /artful
<bdmurray> jbicha: What's really important? "GNOME Shell is also used for the login screen so it is really important that" bug 1731053
<ubot5> bug 1731053 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Artful) "Update gnome-shell to 3.26.2" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731053
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-desktop3 [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1]
<jbicha> I finished the sentence now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-applets [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-utils [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted caja [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu2.1]
<smoser> bdmurray: could you take a quick look at my upload for resolvconf to trusty ( bug 1711760). it really should pretty quick. rbasak reviewed for xenial. almost identical patch for trusty, which i botched and then re-uploaded.
<ubot5> bug 1711760 in resolvconf (Ubuntu Trusty) "[2.3] resolv.conf is not set (during commissioning or testing)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711760
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted resolvconf [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.69ubuntu1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted php7.0 [source] (zesty-proposed) [7.0.25-0ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted php7.1 [source] (artful-proposed) [7.1.11-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
<sil2100> infinity: binutils ok to go IMO (just now reviewed it) - rejecting it so you can go through the security route
<sil2100> I only had some style nitpicks, like, mentioned Changelog change in the patch even though that change was redacted, but yeah, nothing blocking - code-wise it's good
<infinity> sil2100: Pretty common practice when backporting commits to remove the ChangeLog bit, since it'll be conflict-city.
<infinity> (And yes, sometimes I remember to remove it from the diffstat list, usually I don't because who cares)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected binutils [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.6]
<sil2100> Yeah, but I'd remove the mention of it being touched in the patch ;) You know, the lines Changelog -++++++++ bla bla
<sil2100> Nitpicks
<infinity> sil2100: Would you also edit the bottom of the diffstat to say "3 files", and recalculate the +/- lines? :P
<sil2100> infinity: touche'
<infinity> Anyhow, iz building in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<infinity> Will binary copy it back and re-review it when I do.
<infinity> sru-review --spoof=sil2100
<smoser> thank you bdmurray
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: planetblupi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: planetblupi [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: planetblupi [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: planetblupi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: planetblupi [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: planetblupi [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5 [source] (trusty-proposed) [5.5.37-25.10+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.5]
<tjaalton> sil2100, infinity: thanks for binutils
 * tsimonq2 passes a $drink to sil2100, many thanks for processing all those SRUs ;)
<tsimonq2> (and bdmurray :) )
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boolstuff [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boolstuff [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boolstuff [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boolstuff [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boolstuff [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<valorie> -
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boolstuff [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-hwe [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted broadcom-sta [source] (xenial-proposed) [6.30.223.271-3~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blackbox [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.70.1-35] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blackbox [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.70.1-35] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blackbox [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.70.1-35] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jsonext [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (xenial-proposed/main) [2.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 2.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blackbox [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.70.1-35] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blackbox [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.70.1-35] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (zesty-proposed/main) [2.2.6-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 => 2.2.6-0ubuntu0.17.04.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blackbox [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.70.1-35] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wagon [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (artful-proposed/main) [2017b-2 => 2017c-0ubuntu0.17.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (xenial-proposed/main) [2016j-0ubuntu0.16.04 => 2017c-0ubuntu0.16.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (trusty-proposed/main) [2016j-0ubuntu0.14.04 => 2017c-0ubuntu0.14.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (zesty-proposed/main) [2017b-1 => 2017c-0ubuntu0.17.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [source] (trusty-proposed) [2017c-0ubuntu0.14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [source] (xenial-proposed) [2017c-0ubuntu0.16.04]
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [source] (zesty-proposed) [2017c-0ubuntu0.17.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [source] (artful-proposed) [2017c-0ubuntu0.17.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (xenial-proposed/main) [2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.5 => 2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.6] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [sync] (xenial-proposed) [2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitspng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.20171101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icebreaker [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.21-12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitspng [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-test-framework-th-prime [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icebreaker [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.21-12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextutils-cbuilder-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.280226-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lugaru [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.20171101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitsome [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jquery-minicolors [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-starttls [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-test-framework-th-prime [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.20171101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-harness-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.39-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canu [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: khal [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.9.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lugaru [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mac-fdisk [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1-18] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitspng [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lugaru [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextutils-parsexs-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.350000-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icebreaker [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.21-12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitspng [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icebreaker [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.21-12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canu [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.20171101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-test-framework-th-prime [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrtrix [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.12-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrtrix [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.12-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrtrix [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.12-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpgrafic [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canu [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lugaru [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-test-framework-th-prime [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrtrix [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.12-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canu [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canu [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-test-framework-th-prime [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-test-framework-th-prime [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icebreaker [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.21-12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icebreaker [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.21-12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lugaru [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.20171101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lugaru [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.20171101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrtrix [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.12-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitspng [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrtrix [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.12-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitspng [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blackbox [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.70.1-35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blackbox [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.70.1-35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blackbox [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.70.1-35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blackbox [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.70.1-35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blackbox [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.70.1-35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blackbox [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.70.1-35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canu [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canu [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canu [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fitspng [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fitspng [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fitspng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitsome [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canu [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canu [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fitspng [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canu [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fitspng [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fitspng [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-test-framework-th-prime [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-test-framework-th-prime [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-test-framework-th-prime [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icebreaker [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icebreaker [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icebreaker [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jquery-minicolors [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextutils-cbuilder-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.280226-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-harness-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.39-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lugaru [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-test-framework-th-prime [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-test-framework-th-prime [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icebreaker [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted khal [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.9.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lugaru [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lugaru [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-test-framework-th-prime [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icebreaker [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lugaru [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icebreaker [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lugaru [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextutils-parsexs-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.350000-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lugaru [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrtrix [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.12-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrtrix [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.12-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrtrix [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.12-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted planetblupi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted planetblupi [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted planetblupi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jsonext [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrtrix [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.12-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrtrix [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.12-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted planetblupi [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted planetblupi [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrtrix [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.12-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted planetblupi [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-starttls [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wagon [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20171101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20171101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20171101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20171101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20171101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20171101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bulletml [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-6.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bulletml [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-6.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bulletml [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-6.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bulletml [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-6.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bulletml [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-6.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bulletml [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-6.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-del [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-uniqid [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stream-each [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-copy-concurrently [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-isurl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-thenify-all [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-exports-loader [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-json2module [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-macaddress [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-path-in-cwd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-plain-obj [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-bluebird [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.5.1+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boolstuff [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.15-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boolstuff [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.15-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boolstuff [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.15-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boolstuff [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.15-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boolstuff [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.15-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boolstuff [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.15-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bulletml [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-6.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bulletml [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-6.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bulletml [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-6.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-bluebird [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.5.1+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-del [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-path-in-cwd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-isurl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-macaddress [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-thenify-all [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bulletml [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-6.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bulletml [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-6.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-exports-loader [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-json2module [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-uniqid [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bulletml [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-6.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-plain-obj [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-copy-concurrently [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stream-each [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mac-fdisk [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-18]
<smb> Anybody around who would know the status of getting gcc-5 in xenial synchronized between security and updates?
<apw> smb, yes, it is being discussed in the background.  to get formal policy right on this issue, they why of it needing to be done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairomm [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.12.2-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairomm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.12.2-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairomm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.12.2-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairomm [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.12.2-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairomm [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.12.2-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cairomm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.12.2-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairomm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairomm [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairomm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairomm [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairomm [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cairomm [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.2-1ubuntu1]
 * LocutusOfBorg is unsure about why the v5 renaming has to be reverted now ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-hwe (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.3 => 5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1~16.04.4] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> bdmurray, ^^ this one should be better?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (xenial-proposed/main) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.4 => 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-move-concurrently [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-move-concurrently [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-40.44] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-40.44]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcsc-cyberjack [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.99.5final.sp09-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcsc-cyberjack [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.99.5final.sp09-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcsc-cyberjack [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.99.5final.sp09-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcsc-cyberjack [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.99.5final.sp09-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcsc-cyberjack [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.99.5final.sp09-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcsc-cyberjack [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.99.5final.sp09-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.10.0-40.44~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.10.0-40.44~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcsc-cyberjack [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.99.5final.sp09-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcsc-cyberjack [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.99.5final.sp09-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcsc-cyberjack [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.99.5final.sp09-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcsc-cyberjack [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.99.5final.sp09-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcsc-cyberjack [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.99.5final.sp09-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcsc-cyberjack [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.99.5final.sp09-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (artful-proposed/main) [2.30.1-0ubuntu4 => 2.30.1-0ubuntu4.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (zesty-proposed/main) [2.29-1ubuntu2.1 => 2.29-1ubuntu2.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected google-cloud-sdk [sync] (xenial-release) [176.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (xenial-proposed/main) [2.27.1-6ubuntu3.3 => 2.27.1-6ubuntu3.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-text-table [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> /usr/include/boost/predef/language/stdc.h:52: Parse error at "defined"
<slangasek> thanks, gazebo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (xenial-proposed/main) [2.21.63.5 => 2.21.63.6] (core)
<slashd> thanks slangasek cyphermox ^
<cyphermox> I didn't do anything in this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.21.63.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-text-table [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
<doko> slangasek: libsdl2 and ffmpeg are now connected with haskell as well
<slangasek> doko: due to new uploads?
<slangasek> or just following the threads of the in-flight transition to the end?
<slangasek> doko: I did a no-change upload of simbody which fixed one FTBFS in gazebo, and now it complains about boost per above.  I haven't tracked that any further
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: klibc (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.4-8ubuntu1.16.04.3 => 2.0.4-8ubuntu1.16.04.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: klibc (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.4-8ubuntu4 => 2.0.4-8ubuntu4.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-widest-line [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-11
 * tsimonq2 hopes that nobody else will upload a no-change rebuild of qtbase so the Qt transition isn't delayed by another week because of the obnoxious queues...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu-contrib [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.2.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu-contrib [amd64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.2.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, libsdl2 will migrate once the ffmpeg test is finished
<LocutusOfBorg> it is not a transition
<LocutusOfBorg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_output_notest.txt
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't see that entangling TBH
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-widest-line [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu-contrib [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu-contrib [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsdl2 (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.0.4+dfsg1-2ubuntu2 => 2.0.4+dfsg1-2ubuntu2.16.04.1] (lubuntu, ubuntukylin)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, to avoid you loosing time: https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/13712897 this seems to be a problem
<LocutusOfBorg> needs upstream patching and there seems to be none, I'm opening an issue
<LocutusOfBorg> https://github.com/jgm/gitit/issues/607
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ansi-align [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ansi-align [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.14.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.14.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpm [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.14.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpm [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.14.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpm [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.14.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.14.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
<juliank> Bug 1613184 is not actually triggered on xenial, but it seems pointless to pull back the SRU for that - it might help third-party code, who knows. We should do our best next week to get these apt SRUs out, I've tried verifying them as far as possible now.
<ubot5> bug 1613184 in apt (Ubuntu Zesty) "method mirror broken at 1.3" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613184
 * juliank could write a small program and test it manually
<infinity> juliank: I have nothing against fixing one too many bugs.
<juliank> infinity: Apparently the major fix for the unattended-upgrades graceful termination is wrong too, though. Never kills anything since sh does not forward signals to children.
<juliank> bug 1690980, that is
<ubot5> bug 1690980 in OEM Priority Project xenial "unattended-upgrades does not block shutdown of system, as it is designed to" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690980
<juliank> Not sure what the behavior is on shutdown now
<juliank> So we might have to do new SRUs anyway :/
<infinity> Fun.
<juliank> Maybe rbalint has some time to test this properly next week, it's his patch after all :)
<juliank> (during shutdown, that is)
<juliank> If it still works on shutdown, then it's suboptimal but still fixes the issue :)
<juliank> Though it might wait endlessly for an upgrade to complete, who knows
<infinity> Isn't that sort of the point?
<infinity> The bug was that it wasn't waiting.
<juliank> Sort of. We have it exit early, though
<juliank> When it's safe to do so
<infinity> terminating mid-install is almost never safe.
<juliank> u-u has special logic for that sort of thing to complete to a safe state and then exit
<juliank> But let's discuss that thing next week :)
<infinity> Yeah, I'm only barely awake.
<infinity> Plus Saturday.
<infinity> Plus I clearly lost some context on this one.
<infinity> Not surpising, given the months of back and forth.
<infinity> Nor surprising.
<juliank> But let's just summarize that shell sucks
<infinity> Well, yes.  It does.  But we can make it not suck for this case, I'm just curious what the actual use-case *is*.
<juliank> But if we do, we can at least pull in "ignore unsupported key formats in apt-key" as well - people are going to be so happy about it :)
<juliank> (I think it actually writes warnings, though, not silently ignores them :D)
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jdkato-prose [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170806.0.a678fc7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primesieve [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ttystatus [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.37-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primesieve [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primesieve [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primesieve [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primesieve [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jdkato-prose [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170806.0.a678fc7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.14.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpm [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.14.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.14.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ttystatus [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.37-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpm [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.14.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpm [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.14.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpm [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.14.0+dfsg1-2]
<jbicha> please remove cairomm 1.12.2-1ubuntu1 from bionic-proposed. That's a transition that should be coordinated with Debian (if it needs to be done at all)
<jbicha> see https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/11/11/%23ubuntu-devel.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdm-materials [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsavitar [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello can anybody please do the debhelper merge? I don't know if the dbgsym stuff can be dropped now from the ubuntu delta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdm-materials [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsavitar [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> I did try it, and uploaded here https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/13718344
<LocutusOfBorg> will do some testing and upload if dbgsym creation is not broken
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pangoterm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~bzr607-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pangoterm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~bzr607-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pangoterm [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~bzr607-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pangoterm [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~bzr607-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pangoterm [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~bzr607-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pangoterm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~bzr607-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xapers (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-1 => 0.8.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aioprocessing (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1 => 1.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: botch (disco-proposed/universe) [0.21-6 => 0.21-6ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pep8 (disco-proposed/main) [1.7.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.7.1-1ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pygresql (disco-proposed/universe) [1:5.0.6-1build1 => 1:5.0.6-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iproute2 (xenial-proposed/main) [4.3.0-1ubuntu3.16.04.3 => 4.3.0-1ubuntu3.16.04.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross (disco-proposed/universe) [30ubuntu4 => 33ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [28ubuntu5 => 30ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aioprocessing [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [30ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pep8 [source] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xapers [source] (disco-proposed) [0.8.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted botch [source] (disco-proposed) [0.21-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pygresql [source] (disco-proposed) [1:5.0.6-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6-cross [source] (disco-proposed) [33ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: valgrind (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.14.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:3.14.0-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted valgrind [source] (disco-proposed) [1:3.14.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: botch (disco-proposed/universe) [0.21-6ubuntu1 => 0.21-6ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted botch [source] (disco-proposed) [0.21-6ubuntu2]
<mwhudson> coreycb: oh hey do you want to update murano for python 3.7? :)
<mwhudson> oh wait it's fixed upstream
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-html5-sanity-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.105-3 => 0.105-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhtml-html5-sanity-perl [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.105-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-vobject (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-2 => 0.9.6.1-0.1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hovercraft (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-3 => 2.1-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hovercraft [source] (disco-proposed) [2.1-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-vobject [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.9.6.1-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: valgrind (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.14.0-0ubuntu2 => 1:3.14.0-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted valgrind [source] (disco-proposed) [1:3.14.0-0ubuntu3]
<Laney> doko: dunno, is the problem fixed?
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, good morning, llvm-defaults can migrate if you remove (NBS in proposed cleanup) libc++-test, libiomp-dev, libc++abi-test, all removed in debian until the properly start working
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: these do not exist in -proposed
<xnox> jbicha, well, before zipl, you can see that upgrading perl-base removes perl, ubuntu-minimal, s390-tools et.al. which is not good.
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, NBS in proposed, so you have to clean them up in release?
<doko> 0.43ubuntu1 doesn't have these either
<mwhudson> wtf https://launchpadlibrarian.net/396099495/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-s390x.botch_0.21-6ubuntu3~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<xnox> mwhudson, i've seen that before
<xnox> also i'm not sure if botch tests are just a pure botch or not.
<mwhudson> ah out/acl-ma-path.dot is empty in my non-purged local sbuild failure
<mwhudson> the command that was supposed to produce it certainly produced output when i ran it again
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, previous llvm-toolchain-6.0 had them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sssd (xenial-proposed/main) [1.13.4-1ubuntu1.11 => 1.13.4-1ubuntu1.12] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<doko> the unversioned packages?
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: what's with those armhf requests?
<doko> trying: llvm-defaults
<doko> skipped: llvm-defaults (0, 2, 7)
<doko>     got: 24+0: a-2:a-2:a-13:i-2:p-2:s-3
<doko>     * armhf: libc++-dev, libc++-test, libc++1, libc++abi-dev, libc++abi-test, libc++abi1, libiomp-dev, libiomp5-dbg, libomp-dev, libomp5, libomp5-dbg
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, context please?
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, I guess so, not sure
<doko> that's llvm-defaults not migrating
<Laney> there were a ton of armhf requests for passed things
<Laney> I deleted them all
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, I did only this: ./retry-autopkgtest-regressions --state REGRESSION | grep perl | vipe | xargs -rn1 -P10 wget --load-cookies ~/.cache/autopkgtest.cookie -O-
<LocutusOfBorg> this is the only command I ran in the past few days
<Laney> well you ended up requesting things that were already green
<LocutusOfBorg> (also something for gdbm, but nvm)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, how REGRESSION can pick up something that is green?
<Laney> perhaps they passed in the previous run or you ran it twice or something
<LocutusOfBorg> no twice, because it took an hour to run the command...
<LocutusOfBorg> but yeah, maybe the passed between the start of the command and the end of it :)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, got it
<LocutusOfBorg> https://packages.qa.debian.org/libc/libc++.html
<LocutusOfBorg> this one has to GO AWAY WITH FIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<LocutusOfBorg> already removed from debian, now part of llvm IIRC
<LocutusOfBorg> look at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=912162 to know what to remove
<ubot5> Debian bug 912162 in ftp.debian.org "RM: libc++ -- ROP; Merged into llvm-toolchain-7" [Normal,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> hint: src:libc++ libc++-helpers libc++-test libc++abi-test
<doko> removed
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chromium-browser (disco-proposed/universe) [70.0.3538.67-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 70.0.3538.77-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<doko> Laney, xnox: were the s390x unknown give-backs "killed" as well?
<Laney> yes, some of those were duplicates and i wanted to see if non all-proposed works
<Laney> once the pending requests are finished we can see and then retry in the best way
<doko> 144 to go
<Laney> exciting
<xnox> Laney, non all-proposed, triggered by perl, do not work.
<xnox> Laney, but i am happy to wait.
<Laney> false
<xnox> horum
<Laney> perl package names are hard to type
<xnox> Laney, not triggered by perl-* but triggered by ^perl$
<xnox> Laney, i'm yet to see any pass on s390x for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#perl
<xnox> (note the #perl)
<Laney> okey dokey, let's see, doko has some of those in the queue
<doko> yep, the first few
<Laney> there's this thing where it's supposed to just fall back to doing that in the case of uninstallable packages
<Laney> but I guess if apt decides to remove stuff instead of failing that won't work
<Laney> do wonder why this would be s390x specific
<doko> libreoffice still triggered by gcc-N ...
<xnox> Laney, well, it seems to try to upgrade perl-base very early on. and it doesn't seem to upgrade perl or install new perl modules, and s390-tools which is installed on the cloud images depends on perl.
<xnox> Laney, as if it chooses not to install new packages, and remove packages instead.
<xnox> i don't think on other arches bootloader package depends on perl
<xnox> doko, Laney - if they didn't work this morning, i don't expect them to start working this afternoon.
<xnox> e.g. the abi-compliance-checker {"requester": "doko", "triggers": ["perl/5.28.0-3"]}
<coreycb> mwhudson: yes will do
<Laney> xnox: yeah OK I believe you now :P
<Laney> i've inserted them again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tmux (bionic-proposed/main) [2.6-3 => 2.6-3ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (disco-proposed/main) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu4 => 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice-l10n (disco-proposed/main) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1 => 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> Laney, how did you insert them, yet be in the huge queue?
<xnox> Laney, when i do `retry` script from ubuntu-archive-tools they go into `ubuntu` queue, rather than `huge`.
<xnox> or is it because you have ssh powers?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-openstackclient (bionic-proposed/main) [3.14.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.14.2-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<Laney> xnox: special powers
<xnox> you are such a wonder woman
<Laney> 🧘
<LocutusOfBorg> I think llvm-defaults needs a special hint to migrate, can any AA please verify/do it?
<LocutusOfBorg>     * armhf: libc++-dev, libc++1, libc++abi-dev, libc++abi1, libiomp-dev, libiomp5-dbg, libomp-dev, libomp5, libomp5-dbg
<LocutusOfBorg> they used to be part of src:libc++ and now part of llvm-defaults
<LocutusOfBorg>  libc++-dev | 6.0.1-1          | cosmic/universe         | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<LocutusOfBorg>  libc++-dev | 1:7.0-44         | disco-proposed/universe | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<doko> libc++ sources are removed in disco
<doko> or are there more sources?
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... let me check
<LocutusOfBorg> indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> cosmic!=disco
<doko> openmprtl
<LocutusOfBorg> indeed, that one!
<infinity> No hint is needed for binary takeovers, nor is the removal that happened.
<doko> intel-mkl needs syncing first
<bdmurray> I'm having an issue with debmirror on Ubuntu 18.04. https://pastebin.canonical.com/p/sFjzWx9nC8/
<infinity> bdmurray: pastebin.canonical in a public channel?  Naughty.
<bdmurray> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/GDNnPNcScS/
<bdmurray> Its early man
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, sometimes when real binaries are superseeded by provided binaries in another src package, britney gets confused, at least I recall having to hint some llvm stuff in the past
<LocutusOfBorg> but not in this case, indeed
<infinity> bdmurray: That'll fix itself when xnox SRUs ubuntu-keyring.  But also, yay.
<infinity> xnox: Brian found another thing that breaks with dual signing. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager (disco-proposed/main) [1.12.4-1ubuntu1 => 1.12.4-1ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (disco-proposed/main) [239-7ubuntu10 => 239-7ubuntu10.1] (core) (sync)
<bdmurray> infinity: Is there anything I can do in the meantime?
<infinity> bdmurray: Manually add the 2018 key to your keyring on that machine.
<infinity> bdmurray: Or fix debmirror to use less braindead signature validation (preferred).
<infinity> bdmurray: Since "1 sig good, other sig unknown" should be "good", not "bad".
<infinity> Andjust trusting raw gpgv returns doesn't get you the desired result.
<infinity> xnox: Maybe what gpgv really wants here is a new commandline option to change the behaviour to the above.
<infinity> xnox: Defaulting to behaving as it always has, but then things like debmirror could use the new option to "--ignore-unknown-if-good-sig-found" or something entirely less verbose and ugly. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curl (disco-proposed/main) [7.61.0-1ubuntu2 => 7.61.0-1ubuntu2.2] (core) (sync)
<cjwatson> debmirror is often run on oldish machines, so I'd prefer something that works with existing gpgv
<infinity> cjwatson: I mean, this isn't the first time we've had a dual-signed archive. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: The solution on oldish machines with oldish gpgv is to make sure the new key is SRUed back.
<infinity> Which, I think, xnox has planned to do ASAP.
<infinity> But it's still crap when any tool fails in a "1 good, 1 unknown" scenario, and we should fix that going forward, IMO.
<infinity> For smoother and less poop key rollovers.
<infinity> I can see why gpgv's default is what it is, as for document signing, you may well want to treat any unknown as a failure, since your goal is to see if ALL the parties signed.
<infinity> But for an apt archive, we have a pretty clearly defined thing we want, which is "if there a good sig with a key I trust, I trust it all."
<cjwatson> I agree we should SRU back the new key - just saying that a debmirror patch that uses a shiny new gpgv option probably won't fly
<cjwatson> At least not until it's existed for a few years and is in various stable distros
<infinity> Oh, as in your concern is people backporting debmirror?
<infinity> The patch could check for the option before using it, in that case.
<xnox> infinity, bonus points: 2 good = 0; 1 good + 1 bad/expired/invalid sig = 1; 1 good + 1 nopubkey = 2. My expectation from manpage was to get return code 1, when at least one sig was god. but alas, no.
<xnox> infinity, cjwatson - the generic solution here is to parse the status-fd / logfile of gpgv, which seems to go back in time quite well with fixed output in C.UTF-8 and is what apt-helper gpgv method is using.....
 * xnox really wants to expose apt-helper gpgv method, as a gpgv interface. (see chatter on #ubuntu-devel)
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, the manpage's return codes thing seems a bit odd too.  But I'd prefer explicitly asking for somehting, not trusting magic returns.
<infinity> If what you want is "is any sig good", you should be able to ask for that.
<xnox> infinity, that needs parsing log output as done by apt method gpgv, unfortunately.
<xnox> infinity, i think one should be able to trivially ask for that from gpgv, which i will file separately.
<xnox> (is any good)
<infinity> xnox: Sure, today that's true.  My point is I should be able to ask for "if one or more sigs are good, please return 0" and get that.
<xnox> +1
<xnox> but also it now seems like i will need to sru ubuntu-keyring all the way back to trusty, if not esm precise too.
<infinity> xnox: I think our error in parsing the RETURN CODES section is that "unknown" is fatal, not bad.
<infinity> xnox: If there were 1 good and 1 bad, it would be returning 1.  I think.
<xnox> which imho, is a side-effect that NOPUB is not a subset of signature errors like SIGBAD, SIGEXPIRED, etc.
<xnox> inside gpg code
<xnox> anyway, bugs everywhere, mondays are awesome
<infinity> xnox: Yup.
<cjwatson> infinity: I've never had good experiences with "check for option before using it" for utility programs.  Parsing the status-fd as xnox suggests seems more robust.
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, don't disagree on that point.
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept magics++, this seems to be a possible fix for the python3.7 link failure on metview (holding gdbm transition)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: magics++ (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2build1 => 3.2.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Oh, I was just investigating that.  Lemme look.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, seems also that magics++ needs a python3-all-dev dependency, because of this:
<LocutusOfBorg> --    MAGICS_LIBRARIES : [MagPlus eccodes eccodes_f90 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpng.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libz.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libaec.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libopenjp2.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexpat.so debug optimized /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnetcdf.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/hdf5/serial/libhdf5.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so
<LocutusOfBorg> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsz.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libproj.so -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lcairo Odb_fortran Odb eckit eckit_geometry eckit_linalg eckit_maths eckit_web eckit_cmd metkit -L/usr/lib/python3.7/config-3.7m-x86_64-linux-gnu -L/usr/lib -lpython3.7m -lpthread -ldl  -lutil -lm  -Xlinker -export-dynamic -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions]
<LocutusOfBorg> but TBH, magics++ should add it as runtime dependency, because it is not direct to metview
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted magics++ [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.2.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> it won't probably fix the issue, but if not, I'll upload a magics++ with the runtime dependency added and open a new debian bug
<LocutusOfBorg> (and understand why debian is good)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Yeah, I'd rather understand why the build works in debian before going and blindly hitting things with hammers.
<LocutusOfBorg> I would say probably because of python3-default changes, but sure, I have to know why before complaining
<LocutusOfBorg> just to avoid double work, once I fixed this, I plan to: gnu-smalltalk fix on ppc64el, seems just a CFLAG overridden but I failed so far
<LocutusOfBorg> linker tries to merge libraries compiled with mlong-double-64 and libraries compiled without
<LocutusOfBorg> so a matter of a configure.ac change, but I failed at it
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: If you have an idea how to fix that, go nuts.  I was just going to remove gnu-smalltalk in ppc64el to move past it.
<LocutusOfBorg> does the explanation I did above make sense wrt linker?
<LocutusOfBorg>  /usr/bin/ld: .libs/gstpub.o uses 64-bit long double, ../snprintfv/snprintfv/.libs/libsnprintfvc.a(libsnprintfvc_la-format.o) uses 128-bit long double
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I mean, the bug (mixing ldbl-64 and ibm-ldbl-128) seems clear from the build log, but I wasn't aware there were compiler options to let it do it anyay.
<LocutusOfBorg> don't forget I'm just a monkey typing random buttoms on a keyboard
<infinity> s/anyay/anyway/
<LocutusOfBorg> I think forcing snprintfvc to go 64bit is good, or should I move gstpub to 128?
<LocutusOfBorg> the latter might be trivial, but I think they wanted to avoid it with introduction of this compiler option
<LocutusOfBorg> seems something ppc64 specific code, so they might had good reasons to do it
<LocutusOfBorg> after all, we still have days of autopkgtests ahead, so I plan to fix it properly
<LocutusOfBorg> (both of them)
<infinity> Erm, the systems libraried are ibm-ldbl-128.
<infinity> libraries, even.
<infinity> -mabi=ibmlongdouble might fix it.
<LocutusOfBorg> confirmed, metview builds in a chroot with python3.7-dev installed
<LocutusOfBorg> let me try debian now
<infinity> Actually, I need to double check if we switched from IBM to IEEE when I wasn't looking.
<infinity> But I tihnk that's scheduled for next year.
<infinity> Oh!
<infinity> -mlong-double-64 is on the commandline!
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, what I said above :)
<infinity> Dropping that entirely would probably cause gcc to just use the system default and not screw up.
<LocutusOfBorg> upstream might have had good reasons to introduce it?
<infinity> I doubt it.
<LocutusOfBorg> lol, you don't usually trust upstream :)
<infinity> Not as a general rule, no.
<LocutusOfBorg> I know :D
<infinity> Most upstreams (with a few exceptions) develop on one or two arches.
<infinity> And think forcing compiler flags to conform to their arch is smarter than trusting system defaults to just be correct.
<infinity> Note the warnings all over the logs too:
<infinity> sinl.c:40:3: warning: floating constant exceeds range of ‘long double’ [-Woverflow]
<infinity> Which implies their forcing 64-bit long doubles is exploding because we have 128-bit values coming from elsewhere.
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, metview tries to link python3.7m in debian too, and the current build depedencies do *not* install it
<LocutusOfBorg> how can the build succeed there?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=metview&arch=i386&ver=5.2.1-1&stamp=1540571808&raw=0
<infinity> I assume -lpython3.7m came from elsewhere in Debian for some reason.
<LocutusOfBorg> no, the link link has -lpython3.7m on both debian and ubuntu
<infinity> I looked at that log and had the same WTF moment.
<infinity> No, I mean, the .so is shipped in another package in Debian.
<infinity> It's clearly there, or the link would be failing.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I installed the build deps in a clean chroot, and answer is no.
<infinity> Also, this was 9 days ago.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I have a better bet: new magics++ doesn't really require it, so the linker is stripping
<infinity> So... Rewind? :)
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why I sycn'd it
<infinity> "the linker is stripping"?
<infinity> That's not how ld works.
<LocutusOfBorg> ws-asneeded?
<infinity> Debian doesn't build with as-needed.
<infinity> And even if it did, -lfoo will always search for foo.so, then drop it on the floor if not needed.
<LocutusOfBorg> mm this is also true...
<LocutusOfBorg> find / -name "*python3.7m*so*"
<LocutusOfBorg> nothing returned :/
<infinity> Anyhow, the s390x build of magics++ is almost done, let's see in a bit if this magically (hah) fixes it and, if so, purge state from our brains and stop caring.
<infinity> Cause I dunno about you, but I have more important things to worry about than wondering how the heck this is working.
<LocutusOfBorg> I do have them :)
<LocutusOfBorg> but http://debomatic-amd64.debian.net/distribution#unstable/magics++/3.2.1-1/buildlog
<LocutusOfBorg> http://debomatic-amd64.debian.net/distribution#unstable/metview/5.2.1-1/buildlog
<LocutusOfBorg> I also have two debian rebuilds ongoing
<coreycb> doko: i'd like to upload a new version of nova with a small patch update if possible to disco in order to get an SRU under way. would that be ok?
<infinity> coreycb: Upload away.  We might not accpet it if it'll get entangled in current transitions, but we'll accept it later.
<coreycb> infinity: ok thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (bionic-proposed/main) [2:17.0.6-0ubuntu1 => 2:17.0.6-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (disco-proposed/main) [2:18.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 2:18.0.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:18.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 2:18.0.1-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: My Debian test build succeeded.   I think I need to do that again and ask sbuild to keep the chroot so I can figure out WTF.
<infinity> (for metview)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (disco-proposed/main) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu4 => 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: odb-api (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18.0-5build1 => 0.18.0-6] (no packageset) (sync)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Okay, the difference is that the Debian build is installing libpython3.7, while the Ubuntu build isn't, and that's where the .so symlink lives.
<infinity> Not entirely sure why...
<infinity> libmagplus3v5 on Debian depends on libpython3.7
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: firefox (disco-proposed/main) [63.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.10.2 => 63.0.1+build4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<infinity> It might not on Ubuntu due to as-needed?
<infinity> Yep, from the Debian build log:
<infinity> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: package could avoid a useless dependency if debian/libmagplus3v5/usr/lib/s390x-linux-gnu/libMagPlusDouble.so.3.0.0 debian/libmagplus3v5/usr/lib/s390x-linux-gnu/libMagPlus.so.3.0.0 debian/libmagplus3v5/usr/lib/s390x-linux-gnu/libMagPlusSingle.so.3.0.0 were not linked against libpython3.7m.so.1.0 (they use none of the library's symbols)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Adding a build-dep on python-all-dev (to metview) is probably the path of least resistant for now.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: But the more correct upstream solution for magics++ would be to stop overlinking (it links a TON of libs it doesn't seem to use) and then stop exporting those in its linker lines.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1031.32]
<bdmurray> infinity: How do you feel about a speedy release of ubuntu-release-upgrader SRU? Bug 1799710 is blocking some upgrades to C and D.
<ubot5> bug 1799710 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Cosmic) "18.04->18.10: update-manager don't show upgrade page" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799710
<infinity> bdmurray: What about the traceback in Comment 11?  You didn't respond to that on the bug.
<bdmurray> infinity: I'll respond its update-manager and a known issue
<infinity> Kay.
<infinity> The patches look straightforward enough to me, I'm okay with expediting.
<infinity> bdmurray: Did this bug not exist in older releases too?
<infinity> (ie: does this affect xenial->bionic or trusty->xenial and if not, why not?)
<infinity> Was bionic the first one to demand updates be installed?
<bdmurray> Yes, that. I do want to get that into 16.04 though.
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Releasing.
<bdmurray> This improves the fix for bug 1797209
<ubot5> bug 1797209 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Xenial) "do-release-upgrade should block release upgrades in some circumstances" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797209
<infinity> bdmurray: Don't forget to update meta-release for cosmic, this is the first SRU there.
<bdmurray> infinity: The fix is in do-release-upgrade which doesn't come from the tarball, but its still a good idea and I'll do that.
<infinity> Sure, I realise the fix is local, but people should always be getting the latest tarball.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (disco-proposed/main) [3.5-1ubuntu4 => 3.6-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (disco-proposed/main) [3.5-1ubuntu4 => 3.6-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server) (sync)
<infinity> bdmurray: Somewhat tempted to make "copy ubuntu-release-upgrade from release pocket to updates" part of the release process, and we could have meta-release always reference updates from release day.  Just so we don't forget that it's a knob that needs twiddling as some random later date.
<infinity> s/as some/at some/
<vorlon> xnox: it looks like perl on s390x is still unhappy despite your retrigger.  Did you get any further with this?
<bdmurray> infinity: that seems reasonable to me
<infinity> vorlon: To be fair, it's not "unhappy on s390x" so much as "autopkgtest is doing silly things on upgrade on all arches, but only s390x breaks because of the bootloader dep".
<infinity> vorlon: See an amd64 log: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/disco/amd64/a/alice/20181103_193821_5562e@/log.gz
<infinity> vorlon: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<infinity> vorlon: That's very much not what we want from the chroot upgrade, surely.
<vorlon> sure
<vorlon> is the fact that it fails a bug in the zipl package for not properly handling removed-not-purged?
<infinity> Also probably yes.
<vorlon> as for fixing the underlying failure, this seems to be the same as the problem xnox has hit before with systemd during autopkgtests, I have no idea what's going wrong with the upgrader selection :P
<infinity> zz-update-grub starts with 'which update-grub >/dev/null 2>&1 || exit 0
<infinity> zz-zipl probably wants a similar guard.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eccodes (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1 => 2.9.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<infinity> I can JFDI that change.
<infinity> xnox: ^
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, ^^ I think I fixed the eccodes too
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll be afk, and finish magick later today if I don't fall aslee
<LocutusOfBorg> *p
 * LocutusOfBorg cheers!
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I didn't know it was broken. :)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Oh, gross.
<infinity> Does that maybe want something more dynamic?
<infinity> Or just /usr/bin/python3 ... Why is it so specific?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (disco-proposed/main) [2.6.0-0ubuntu7 => 2.6.0-0ubuntu8] (core)
<infinity> vorlon: ^^
<vorlon> looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eccodes [source] (disco-proposed) [2.9.0-1ubuntu1]
<infinity> vorlon: Direct cargo-cult from grub, just s/update-grub/zipl/
 * infinity goes for lunch.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [source] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0-0ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rust-mio (disco-proposed/primary) [0.6.16-1]
<infinity> vorlon: s390-tools should probably migrate fairly quickly, and then I guess we can just retrigger $world on s390x and it'll still be done before everyone else. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (bionic-proposed/main) [1:6.0.6-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mio [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.6.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice-l10n (bionic-proposed/main) [1:6.0.6-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rust-term-size (disco-proposed/primary) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rust-nodrop-union (disco-proposed/primary) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rust-rayon (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nodrop-union [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rayon [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nodrop-union [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nodrop-union [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (disco-proposed) [2.543]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nodrop-union [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nodrop-union [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nodrop-union [arm64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nodrop-union [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ironic (disco-proposed/universe) [1:11.1.0-0ubuntu5 => 1:11.1.0-0ubuntu6] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ironic [source] (disco-proposed) [1:11.1.0-0ubuntu6]
<bdmurray> vorlon: Could you review the apport in the -bionic queue since you looked at the cosmic one?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.8 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.93.9 => 1.93.10] (core)
<vorlon> bdmurray: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: net-snmp (disco-proposed/main) [5.7.3+dfsg-1.8ubuntu3.18.10.2 => 5.7.3+dfsg-1.8ubuntu4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted net-snmp [source] (disco-proposed) [5.7.3+dfsg-1.8ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nodrop-union [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nodrop-union [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nodrop-union [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term-size [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nodrop-union [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nodrop-union [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nodrop-union [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term-size [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term-size [arm64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term-size [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term-size [armhf] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term-size [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> vorlon: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term-size [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term-size [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term-size [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term-size [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term-size [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term-size [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term-size [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
<vorlon> Depends: s390-tools net-snmp (not considered)
<vorlon> infinity: ^^ bwahaha kill me now
<vorlon> looks suspiciously like net-snmp has idiotic shlibdeps
<vorlon> infinity: oh looks like you're already on top of net-snmp
<vorlon> infinity: are you reuploading s390-tools also?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (disco-proposed/main) [2.6.0-0ubuntu8 => 2.6.0-0ubuntu9] (core)
<vorlon> infinity: ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rust-rayon-core (disco-proposed/primary) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rayon-core [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lazycell [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lazycell [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lazycell [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lazycell [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> vorlon: Oh, I had one pending upload, but was on the phone.  I'll take yours instead.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [source] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0-0ubuntu9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lazycell [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lazycell [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pysnmp4 (disco-proposed/main) [4.4.6-1 => 4.4.6+repack1-1] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lazycell [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lazycell [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lazycell [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lazycell [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lazycell [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lazycell [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
 * vorlon queues up a bunch of autopkgtest retries for perl/s390x
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: The new ubuntu-release-upgrader was released.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tmux [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.6-3ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-tornado [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.5.3-1.0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mutter [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.3-2~ubuntu18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rust-crossbeam-utils (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1 => 0.5.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<mwhudson> oh ffs why run tests during the build and ignore the results
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rust-crossbeam-utils [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
<mwhudson> at least this one seems to be an accident
<vorlon> heh
<vorlon> infinity: well, having a new s390-tools in the archive that works when removed-not-purged only helps if the new version is in the autopkgtest image to get removed :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-iovec [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-iovec [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-iovec [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-iovec [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rust-crossbeam-epoch (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1 => 0.5.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-iovec [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-iovec [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-iovec [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-iovec [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-iovec [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-iovec [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rust-crossbeam-epoch [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
<mwhudson> https://github.com/pygraphviz/pygraphviz/issues/175 :(
<gitbot> pygraphviz issue 175 in pygraphviz "Test failures with Graphviz 2.40.1" [Open]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-deque [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-deque [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.16-1]
<vorlon> 'rust-fuchsia-zircon-sys' why are rust package names alchemical formulas?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-deque [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-deque [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
<mwhudson> i think that one is probably all fuschia's fault
<mwhudson> https://github.com/fuchsia-mirror/zircon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pygraphviz (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4~rc1-1build4 => 1.4~rc1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Thank you.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rayon-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rayon-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rayon-core [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rayon-core [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rayon-core [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rayon-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rayon-core [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rayon-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rayon-core [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rayon-core [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
<tsimonq2> bdmurray, vorlon: Would it be too late tonight to process src:libreoffice in cosmic UNAPPROVED?
<tsimonq2> infinity: Er, I guess, tag, you're it, says the wiki? ^
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> *whoever* :)
<bdmurray> Could you elaborate on the patch without a Launchpad bug?
<tsimonq2> The LibreOffice theme by default is set to an X11-style design under the LXQt desktop, which is (sorry LibreOffice developers) extremely ugly.
<tsimonq2> This changes it to use the Breeze theme by default, but only under the LXQt desktop.
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: I'm talking about "Backport a patch from upstream which fixes testcases with OpenJDK 11."
<tsimonq2> Oh.
<tsimonq2> It was taken from doko's fix in Disco: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.1.2-0ubuntu3 and if I recall correctly, this is because he switched the default OpenJDK ~ release day last cycle.
<tsimonq2> The patch is from oSoMoN if it makes a difference: https://github.com/LibreOffice/core/commit/10a5880db7df9c3573e1562615f86fe9a211bc56
<tsimonq2> It removes a reference to a file that is no longer generated.
<bdmurray> What's really broken though?
<tsimonq2> The build is broken. :P
<tsimonq2> Here's a build under Cosmic with just the Breeze fix: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/upload-testing/+sourcepub/9494952/+listing-archive-extra
<tdaitx> there is a bug for it: LP: #1796361
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1796361 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "autopkgtests fail with openjdk 11~28-3ubuntu1 in cosmic-proposed" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796361
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: Oh, how about a re-upload with an LP bug reference then.
<tdaitx> and the fix is fine, I checked it some time ago
<tsimonq2> Aha, I didn't know there *was* a bug to reference. :)
<bdmurray> I'll be back in a bit to review / accept it.
<tsimonq2> Sure, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rayon [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rayon [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<tdaitx> tsimonq2: thanks for driving this ;-)
<tsimonq2> No problem. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rayon [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<tdaitx> hmm, I was not aware this was pushed to disco, but then the bug # was not referenced on the changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rayon [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rayon [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rayon [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rayon [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rayon [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-networkx (disco-proposed/main) [2.1-1ubuntu2 => 2.1-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server)
<mwhudson> if someone could approve python-pygraphviz, that would be grant
<mwhudson> *grand
<mwhudson> because then i can upload a fixed botch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1 => 1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Your follow-up upload. ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libreoffice [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1.1]
<Trevinho> Any reason why mutter was rejected for bionic SRU?
<Trevinho> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=mutter
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-networkx [source] (disco-proposed) [2.1-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pysnmp4 [sync] (disco-proposed) [4.4.6+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pygraphviz [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4~rc1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libreoffice [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted odb-api [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.18.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-dbusmock (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18-1 => 0.18-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-setuptools (disco-proposed/main) [40.2.0-1 => 40.5.0-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-dbusmock [source] (disco-proposed) [0.18-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-setuptools [source] (disco-proposed) [40.5.0-1]
<doko> vorlon, infinity, Laney: I'd like to document the remaining blockers for python3-defaults, and propose to migrate it. main reason is that tests are all triggered with 3.6 as supported. and just removing 3.6 doesn't add any new regressions
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: commonmark-bkrs (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.4+ds-1 => 0.5.4+ds-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted commonmark-bkrs [source] (disco-proposed) [0.5.4+ds-1ubuntu1]
<mwhudson> doko: i'm not against it, but it's pretty clear that something went wrong with the autopkgtest for some packages when 3.7 was made the default
<mwhudson> doko: check the http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libc/libcloud/disco/amd64 run triggered by python3-defaults/3.7.1-1, that didn't actually test python3.7
<mwhudson> (if it did, it would have failed)
<doko> yeah, that's another thing to investigate. but the previous migration was all green
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: minieigen (disco-proposed/universe) [0.50.3+dfsg1-5ubuntu4 => 0.50.3+dfsg1-5ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted minieigen [source] (disco-proposed) [0.50.3+dfsg1-5ubuntu5]
<mwhudson> well ok i have no idea what happened to python-dbusmock, it doesn't do that locally
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, thanks for odb-api! :) I was going to do the same exacly some seconds ago
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: botch (disco-proposed/universe) [0.21-6ubuntu2 => 0.21-6ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.3-2~ubuntu18.04.1 => 3.28.3-2~ubuntu18.04.2] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted botch [source] (disco-proposed) [0.21-6ubuntu3]
<Laney> did vorlon submit duplicate perl/s390x jobs?
<Laney> aha, you fixed s390-tools
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross (disco-proposed/universe) [33ubuntu1 => 34ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6-cross [source] (disco-proposed) [34ubuntu1]
 * mwhudson zzz
<Laney> doko: IMO document first, then consider a hint
<Laney> if it was previously all green (falsely given mwhudson's comments?) then there may be some actual problems here?
<doko> Laney: no, it wasn't triggered, so no information about if it failed or not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (disco-proposed/main) [2.35.5+18.10 => 2.35.5+18.10ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<xnox> well, still cannot build server installation media... async is a reserved keyword.
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1801899
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1801899 in maas (Ubuntu) "cannot install with python3.7 as default async is a reserved keyword" [Critical,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (disco-proposed) [2.35.5+18.10ubuntu1]
<Laney> what wasn't triggered?
<xnox> doko, please RM https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/libextutils-parsexs-perl/+bug/1801901 for perl transition
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1801901 in libextutils-parsexs-perl (Ubuntu) "RM libextutils-parsexs-perl broken with new perl" [Undecided,New]
<doko> Laney: libcloud
<doko> but also murano, ironic, ...
<Laney> there's a trigger from python3-defaults 3.7.1-1 there
<doko> and why did it succeed?
<Laney> you tell me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsoup2.4 (disco-proposed/main) [2.64.1-1 => 2.64.1-3] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdazzle (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.1-1 => 3.30.1-2] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager-openvpn (disco-proposed/main) [1.8.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.8.8-1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<doko> Laney: ahh, that might be, because openstack did run with python3.6 explicitly... jamespage might confirm that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: matplotlib (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-4build2 => 2.2.2-4ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted matplotlib [source] (disco-proposed) [2.2.2-4ubuntu1]
<jamespage> doko: I think we did that with a couple of pkgs
<jamespage> it should be noted in d/rules
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, please accept llvm-toolchain-7
<LocutusOfBorg> it should fix testsuite, regressions and intel-mkt failures and make everything migrate
<doko> jamespage: so how do you want to address murano, libcloud, ironic? just ignore the test results to let python3-defaults migrate?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-7 (disco-proposed/main) [1:7-8 => 1:7-9~build1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: matplotlib (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-4ubuntu1 => 2.2.2-4ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted matplotlib [source] (disco-proposed) [2.2.2-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mod-wsgi (disco-proposed/main) [4.5.17-1build1 => 4.5.17-1build2] (ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept llvm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shiboken (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-5.1 => 1.2.2-5.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdevelop-python (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.4-1 => 5.2.4-1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdevelop-python [source] (disco-proposed) [5.2.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shiboken [source] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-5.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mod-wsgi [source] (disco-proposed) [4.5.17-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-7 [source] (disco-proposed) [1:7-9~build1]
<xnox> infinity, fun fact, we have packages on the desktop image that ship broken symlinks. I choose to allow them to be blacklisted, as there is no way to know if they are broken symlinks to a file or a dir.
<ahasenack> are seed changes allowed in disco, or is that also frozen for the moment?
<ahasenack> https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/+merge/358160 specifically
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stress-ng (disco-proposed/universe) [0.09.42-1 => 0.09.44-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<xnox> Laney, infinity https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/358383
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcloud (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1ubuntu2 => 2.3.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcloud [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: magics++ (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-1 => 3.2.1-2~build1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^ this fixes metview
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted magics++ [source] (disco-proposed) [3.2.1-2~build1]
<Laney> xnox: don't have much context for this :(
<Laney> what's the blacklist about even?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: scikit-learn (disco-proposed/universe) [0.19.2-1ubuntu2 => 0.19.2-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-biopython (disco-proposed/universe) [1.72-0ubuntu1 => 1.72-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<xnox> Laney, i.e. skip unselected language-packs, ubiquity itself, unselected fs-utils, full-desktop, etc. every single file which is _not_ copied from the mounted squashfs.
<xnox> i mean, if we had stacked squashfs and not excludes we'd be fine..... but it is complicated.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-biopython [source] (disco-proposed) [1.72-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted scikit-learn [source] (disco-proposed) [0.19.2-1ubuntu3]
<xnox> Laney, given the debug pain, i wonder if i should just upload that into disco. cause currently it is completely bust and cannot install anything at all.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ecflow (disco-proposed/universe) [4.10.0-2ubuntu2 => 4.11.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ecflow [source] (disco-proposed) [4.11.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: desktop-file-utils (disco-proposed/main) [0.23-3ubuntu2 => 0.23-4ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spl-linux (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.9-3ubuntu2 => 0.7.11-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: desktop-file-utils (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.23-3ubuntu2 => 0.23-3ubuntu3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfs-linux (disco-proposed/main) [0.7.9-3ubuntu6 => 0.7.11-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: desktop-file-utils (bionic-proposed/main) [0.23-1ubuntu3.18.04.1 => 0.23-1ubuntu3.18.04.2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.0-1ubuntu3 => 3.30.0-1ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6.16.04.3 => 3.30.0-1ubuntu3.1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bolt (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 0.5-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metview [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mokutil [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.3.0+1538710437.fb6250f-0ubuntu2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mokutil [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.3.0+1538710437.fb6250f-0ubuntu2~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metview [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: udisks2 (disco-proposed/main) [2.7.6-3ubuntu3 => 2.8.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metview [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: firefox (disco-proposed/main) [63.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.10.2 => 63.0.1+build4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdevelop-python (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.4-1build1 => 5.2.4-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdevelop-python [source] (disco-proposed) [5.2.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected firefox [source] (disco-proposed) [63.0.1+build4-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> xnox: '/' in relpath is going to return true for any target with a / anywhere in it.
<infinity> xnox: Not just top-levels.
<xnox> infinity, this is very convenient list "sbin" "usr/sbin" are the relpaths here. hence we prepend '/' to look up things in the blacklist
<xnox> infinity, hence '/' in relpath is only true for subdiry things.
<infinity> xnox: But you'd also potentially leave other cruft around.
<infinity> xnox: I have plenty of symlinks on my system with / in the target that aren't the ones you want to keep. :P
<xnox> infinity, i wish you were in #ubuntu-installer to follow a long chat i had with Laney
<infinity> xnox: Would that chat somehow prove me wrong?
<infinity> xnox: Cause I'm pretty sure it wouldn't.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metview [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<xnox> infinity, i'm never testing '/' in target.....
<xnox> only the source-stem filename
<infinity> xnox: Oh, I'm reading it backwards indeed.
<xnox> infinity, option 1 - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/358383
<xnox> infinity, option 2 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kFPTzBMjNC/
<infinity> xnox: I think option 2 was what I originally suggested as being simple. :)
<xnox> infinity, i believe both work currently; however option 2 will break if we ever do usr/sbin -> usr/bin migration.
<xnox> (and keep this installer code)
<xnox> option 1 tests for that, cause it does stat on the symlink target, after checking it exists in a source, to never blacklist any symlinks to dirs.
<infinity> Is sbin->bin a thing that's happening at RH?
<infinity> Why do they hate UNIX?
<infinity> "never blacklist any symlinks to dirs" <-- We don't want that.
<Laney> I've not heard about any sbin -> bin merge
<infinity> If that was what we wanted, you wouldn't have the last test in your method.
<xnox> i think i got lost in my test cases towards the bottom of that function to be honest.....
<xnox> no sbin->bin merge is not happening for us/debian. but some have done it.
<xnox> (suse, coreos, or something)
<infinity> Those who have done it are wrong.
<infinity> Though, I make the same argument about usr-merge. :P
<xnox> well, sbin means fuck all these days. given that it is inconsistently ordered sometimes before and sometimes after bin; somtimes in path, sometimes not at all in path; etc.
<infinity> Anyhow, "never blacklist any symlinks to dirs" isn't what we want and, thankfully, neither of your patches does that.
<xnox> however, we shall stay on topic.
<xnox> so reading my code again.
<xnox> so yeah, i arrive to conclusion that this is a symlink to a dir, and then i whitelist it for top-level symlinks to dirs only.
<infinity> Right.
<xnox> infinity, however is my long merge proposal (1) actually equivalent to the pastebin (2) ?
<infinity> Both your patches will effectively do the same thing with our current package set, cause we don't ship other things in / that we want to remove.
<xnox> despite the fuxies.
<infinity> The more complicated one is slightly more "correct", though.
<infinity> Keep in mind this runs for every single file we want to consider removing, though, and adding extra stat()s could be non-trivial time when added up.
<xnox> and i tested the long one.
<infinity> So, the simple patch, while technically "incorrect" might be much more performant. :P
<xnox> infinity, this is why i moved the "not in self.blacklist" to be the first fallthrough condition.
<xnox> cause most of the things are files; and most files are not blacklisted. Hence not in blacklist should be the only thing checked for most things.
<xnox> the extra stat is only done on blacklisted symlinks.
<xnox> infinity, Laney did suggest refcounting.....
<xnox> infinity, a whitelist might be the fastest.....
<xnox> infinity, or like never include known usr-merge paths in the blacklist.....
<infinity> No, there's an extra stat on everything that isn't a dir to then decide if it's a link.
<xnox> self.blacklist shouldn't really have 'usr/bin' in it.
<xnox> infinity, no.
<infinity> I mean, after your blacklist fallthrough.
<infinity> So, everything in the blacklist.
<Laney> I'd be OK with just establishing "we don't blacklist at the top level" as a new rule.
<xnox> infinity, st = os.lstat(sourcepath) is done on everything. the stat.S_ISLNK(st.st_mode) is just a bitmask test, not a call to lstat()/stat()
<infinity> Ahh, okay.
<xnox> infinity, os.lstat() and os.stat() are syscalls..... stat.S_* are not syscalls.....
<infinity> It's just querying a structure.
<xnox> because python
<infinity> That's less vomitous then.
<infinity> Why the new "does it exist" check?
<xnox> infinity, because we ship broken symlinks in /rofs i.e. $ cat /usr/share/doc/libgtk2.0-0/changelog.gz
<xnox> and installer explodes. hence i have to decide what does it mean a broken symlink - is it meant to be blacklistable or not.... ie. symlink to a dir or file.....
<Laney> you could catch ENOENT or whatever from the stat though
<xnox> i pretend they are symlinks to files and thus blacklistable.
<xnox> well, the actually question i care is what to do about them. i chose to return True
<xnox> but maybe we want to return False and always install broken symlinks.
<xnox> imho we should not have broken symlinks in packages..... cause cat /usr/share/doc/libgtk2.0-0/changelog.gz is clearly broken.
<Laney> If it's a bug then the package should be fixed, I don't think it's ubiquity's place to make that decision...
<infinity> ^
<infinity> ubiquity isn't lintian.
<infinity> Its job is to transfer files from the image to the disk.
<infinity> The only reason for this blacklist madness is because of a shortcut taken to make package removal faster.
<xnox> hence garbage in / garbage out =)
<infinity> It's not supposed to make policy decisions.
<xnox> the error message here is unhelpful, and is only exposed by my new code, cause i try to stat broken symlink.
<xnox> ubiquity poops up "your iso is broken, could not read source file" cause copy_all is wrapped around catching ENOENT meaning read error of iso
<xnox> also libgtk2.0-0 should not be on the .iso ;-)
<infinity> Blame the installer?
<infinity> Or sometihng it depends on.
<infinity> Cause it's not in ubuntu-desktop, only ubuntu-live.
<infinity> Maybe an input method or something,
<infinity> Anyhow, it's not your job to fix broken packages with the installer.  If a package has a dangling symlink, we copy it.
<infinity> Plus, that might not actually be a bug.
<infinity> There are legit reasons to populate/unpopulate the target of a dangling symlink as a semaphore.
<xnox> well, in this case, libgtk2.0-0 was chosen to be blacklisted, and i copied the dangling symlink.
<xnox> no, i didn't!
<xnox> i returned True to _not_ copy it
<infinity> No idea if any packages ship in such a state, but it wouldn't be broken if they did.  You'd break them by deleting it, though. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-scciclient (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2 => 0.8.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<Laney> haha
<xnox> i allow blacklisting dangling symlinks.
<Laney> You only didn't copy it because it was broken, right?
<infinity> Actually, wait.  We're overthinking this.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: scikit-learn (disco-proposed/universe) [0.19.2-1ubuntu3 => 0.19.2-1ubuntu5] (no packageset)
<infinity> You don't want to copy it.
<Laney> Like... if it was a non broken symlink to a directory, that would be cruft left around.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metview [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<infinity> I almost talked myself into a corner where I forgot why the blacklist exists.
<xnox> infinity, return True => means continue; without copy
 * xnox checks what my code does
<infinity> The blacklist is a list of packages that we're choosing not to copy because we're using that as a shortcut to not have to call dpkg --purge.
<xnox> it returns True, everything is great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted scikit-learn [source] (disco-proposed) [0.19.2-1ubuntu5]
<infinity> We skip directories because refusing to copy directories will break OTHER packages.
<xnox> ah
<infinity> We skip links in / to dirs for the same reason now.
<infinity> Everything else is fair game.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-scciclient [source] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> Any other checks are bogus.
 * Laney still votes for option 2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ironic (disco-proposed/universe) [1:11.1.0-0ubuntu5 => 1:11.1.0-0ubuntu6] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: murano (disco-proposed/universe) [1:6.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 1:6.0.0-0ubuntu3] (openstack)
<infinity> Option 2 gets the job done.
<infinity> If someone ships cruft in / in lvm and it sticks around after install, we'll notice. :P
<infinity> And, honestly, anyone shipping anything in / is almost certainly wrong.
<infinity> On many levels.
<xnox> infinity, hahahahhahahhaha no idea who that might be......
<xnox> let me test then if installer works with http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kFPTzBMjNC/
<infinity> xnox: Let's go with the 1-liner (after it's tested to solve the problem, but I'm not sure how it wouldn't)
<infinity> xnox: Jins.
<infinity> Jinx, too...
<infinity> JINS!
<Laney> Jin and Tonique
<infinity> The hip, new Danish jinx.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ironic [source] (disco-proposed) [1:11.1.0-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted murano [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.0.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnu-smalltalk (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.5-1.1build2 => 3.2.5-1.2~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metview [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept gnu-smalltalk, finally ppc64el is "fixed"
<LocutusOfBorg> and please accept metview, with gnu-smalltalk they finish gdbm rebuilds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metview [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metview [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metview [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metview [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metview [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metview [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: "fixed"?  Do I want to know? :P
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I added the 64 bit to snprintf
<LocutusOfBorg> instead of removing it elsewhere
<LocutusOfBorg> one liner patch :)
<LocutusOfBorg> also uploaded in debian
<LocutusOfBorg> we have lots of python failures that will hold gdbm, looks unrelated to gdbm, I'm retrying some of them now that perl is getting ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnu-smalltalk [source] (disco-proposed) [3.2.5-1.2~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libkolabxml (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.6-3build2 => 1.1.6-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libkolabxml [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.6-3ubuntu1]
<doko> infinity: if you run out of perl errors, comedilib could be for you
<infinity> doko: Easy fix (#include <sys/sysmacros.h>)
 * infinity checks for an upstream commit before JFDIing it.
<doko> and of course cctools
<doko> then dulwich for s390x is left, and then python3.6 should be removable
<infinity> https://github.com/Linux-Comedi/comedilib/commit/3f8514739a2d799d2e6dbb6cd43a7f6bb624a319#diff-e8acc63b1e238f3255c900eed37254b8
<infinity> "Also include random stuff we don't use because why not."
<infinity> Solid work, upstream.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Qt should be bootstrapped in Bileto 3458 by this evening.
<tsimonq2> I assume we still don't want tangling with Perl? :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: We definitely don't.
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<tsimonq2> The only two packages left that have deltas and are part of the bootstrapping are qtbase and qtwebkit; the rest should just be running copy-package. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> general question... how can perl entangle with qt?
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean, the tracker shows no qt packages, even in update excuses I can't find any qt package...
<LocutusOfBorg> a good point might "it regresses testsuites"
<tsimonq2> Yeah, if I recall correctly it was something along those lines.
<tsimonq2> In general it's just better to do them separately I think.
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm not saying to do it now :) I was wondering about something else
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm finishing gdbm and maybe llvm if everything is good
<tsimonq2> Ah.
<tsimonq2> Perhaps Perl is just my go-to scapegoat in this case, but I'm willing to bet that's why Lintian is failing its autopkgtests.
<tsimonq2> My lunch is about done though, so other eyes would be encouraged. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: comedilib (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-4build10 => 0.10.2-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<infinity> comedilib fixed, I have no idea about cctools...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted comedilib [source] (disco-proposed) [0.10.2-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (bionic-proposed/main) [2:12.0.4-0ubuntu1 => 2:12.0.5-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (disco-proposed/main) [18.10.12 => 19.04.1] (core)
<xnox> infinity, Laney - oneliner is good, uploaded.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, tsimonq2 - some library must have a Qt gui, and a perl binding. meaning if one is uninstallable, the other can't migrate.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sssd [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.13.4-1ubuntu1.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iproute2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.3.0-1ubuntu3.16.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.39]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.1-59-g0f993084-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.40]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.38 => 2.408.40] (desktop-core)
<teward> infinity: did you build the no changes rebuild of nginx for disco using 1.15.5-0ubuntu2 from cosmic-proposed?
<teward> i see you uploaded the no change rebuild for the perl 5.28 transition, was wondering whether you included that changeset from 0ubuntu2
<infinity> teward: You could just look. ;)
<infinity> teward: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/395789060/nginx_1.15.5-0ubuntu1_1.15.5-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<teward> infinity: i could.  except LP's timing out :P
<teward> all i've got to go on is ahasenack's email message on the SRU bug.  :P
<vorlon> xnox, doko: LP: #1801901 done
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1801901 in libextutils-parsexs-perl (Ubuntu) "RM libextutils-parsexs-perl broken with new perl" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801901
<teward> infinity: i do see it's in there now, and mdeslaur is going to include the cosmic SRU with the security updates for NGINX in Cosmic, not sure if it needs an official ack from an SRU team member though.
<teward> (not ever sure the policies when two teams have jurisdiction heh
<infinity> teward: If the SRU is verified already, it's entirely fine for security to build on top of it and just release.  *shrug*
<teward> yep.  it's verification done after the three hours of testing and production live testing i did heh
<teward> infinity: i assume after the migration form proposed (after the perl migration) it'll set the bug status properly.  Is there any chance we can get the recent security patched version of nginx in, or do you want me to wait for the archive to open and migrations to be done?
<infinity> teward: It can wait.
<teward> ack.
<infinity> teward: Anyone running production servers on disco right now is looney.
<teward> just thought I'd ask while its on my mind :)
<infinity> With a side of tooney.
<teward> heh
<teward> infinity: true that.
<vorlon> tsimonq2: do you know why your newly-merged lintian fails autopkgtests on !amd64?
<vorlon> tsimonq2: it's not perl (which you seem to be suggesting in scrollback), there are autopkgtest logs showing the failure when only lintian itself is pulled in from -proposed
<tsimonq2> vorlon: I did have to go AFK when I started looking at it, so that's not definitively my answer.
<tsimonq2> But, I'm not sure.
<vorlon> heh, so perl's own autopkgtests are failing? not a good sign
<vorlon> bash: prove: command not found
<vorlon> lovely
<infinity> Oh, isn't that fun.
<infinity> That lintian test was probably broken with https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/commit/551b964fd8106988fb742a2fc8cf44ad5c335ffc but I'd need to understand the whole skeleton thing a bit to see why.
<infinity> Debian only running tests on amd64 does us no favours. :/
<tsimonq2> Just independently reached the same conclusion (and grumbling). :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: Want to file a bug or should I?
<tsimonq2> (In Debian.)
<infinity> tsimonq2: Go nuts.
<infinity> My reportbug seems to be broken right now. :/
<tsimonq2> (Shh, don't tell anyone I don't use reportbug. >_>)
<vorlon> infinity: the only failing test is one with clearly wrong test deps (should Depends: perl, only Depends: libapt-pkg-perl) so I'm going to badtest to unblock us
<infinity> vorlon: Oh, that test that can't find 'prove' doesn't depend on perl? :P
<vorlon> correct
<infinity> Kay.  I was in a panic making sure /usr/bin/prove was still there (which it is).
<vorlon> was probably introduced after the last perl abi transition
<vorlon> so never failed because perl never found itself removed instead of upgraded
<infinity> vorlon: Badtesting is fine, but please file a bug?
<vorlon> yes
<infinity> (confirming the test passes locally with perl installed might be nice too)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:12.0.5-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> Can we petition Debian to pick some random $fast_arch where they can easily get cycles (ie: ppc64el) and run autopkgtest there too? :P
<infinity> Dealing with all the "it only works on amd64" tests ourselves sucks.
<vorlon> infinity: local test> done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted samba [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.3]
<LocutusOfBorg> automake now "fails" autopkgtestsuite on arm64, but the real reason is that new tests have been added by debian...
<LocutusOfBorg> instead of trying a self no-change-rebuild now it does a real "make check"
<vorlon> huh, why did I upload trnascan-se but not remove the ANAIS binaries :P
<teward> vorlon: not enough coffee :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-defaults (disco-proposed/universe) [0.44 => 0.45] (no packageset) (sync)
<vorlon> teward: a highly implausible hypothesis
<teward> heh
<vorlon> I mean, the only thing that saves me is that I have to walk to the kitchen for the espresso machine
<tsimonq2> Does someone recall if arch:all packages can be Multi-Arch: foreign?
<vorlon> they can
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mutter [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.3-2~ubuntu18.04.2]
<teward> vorlon: well, you never know :P
<teward> i keep a coffee maker at my desk not 3 feet away from me :P
<teward> because NEVER ENOUGH COFFEE!!!! *chugs another cup, making that his 6th of the day*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-openstackclient [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.14.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (disco-proposed/main) [1.175 => 1.176] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu543.3]
<mwhudson> OMG EMPTY AUTOPKGTEST QUEUES??
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.175 => 1.175.1] (core, kernel)
<vorlon> not on s390x yet... :)
<infinity> Wait, really?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (bionic-proposed/main) [1.173.1 => 1.173.2] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (xenial-proposed/main) [1.157.20 => 1.157.21] (core, kernel)
<infinity> Quick, retry everything.
<infinity> Guess I need to fix those last 5 packages.
<infinity> 6.
<vorlon> which ones do you mean?
<mwhudson> yeah not s390x yet
<infinity> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/perl5.28.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-calculator [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.28.2-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
<vorlon> k
<teward> *hands infinity the "Retry Perl Autopkgtest hell" button just to push a ton of autopkgtests into the queue*
<infinity> oping is easy enough.  slic3r can, I think, be reverted and punted.
<infinity> The other 3 are mildly confusing.
<mwhudson> but that won't take long i assume
<vorlon>  libnet-ldns-perl : Depends: perlapi-5.26.0
<vorlon> doesn't look confusing to me
<vorlon> or is that the wrong version?
<vorlon> ah ftbfs
<infinity> vorlon: The FTBFS is confusing. :P
<infinity> Or, rather, why the testsuite seems to have spontaenously regressed.
<infinity> But hasn't done so in Debian.
<infinity> And I don't think our networks suddenly got even more restrictive than they already were.
<vorlon> hmm why does Debian bug #901080 claim this fails due to newer versions of libtest-simple-perl, when autopkgtest log shows no references to libtest-simple-perl?
<ubot5> Debian bug 901080 in src:libtest-differences-perl "libtest-differences-perl: t/column-headers.t fails with verbose tests" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/901080
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liboping (disco-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-2.1build1 => 1.10.0-2.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liboping [source] (disco-proposed) [1.10.0-2.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slic3r (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.9+dfsg-9 => 1.2.9+dfsg-9build1] (no packageset)
<infinity> vorlon: polymake has no rdeps, upstream is working with the Debian maintainer to fix it, I vote we remove it from the release pocket and let the fix flow in later from autosync.  Concur?
<vorlon> infinity: remove from release pocket and not demote, yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slic3r [source] (disco-proposed) [1.2.9+dfsg-9build1]
<infinity> vorlon: Well, remove from release pocket is functionally demote, since there's an FTBFS version in proposed. :)
<infinity> vorlon: And keeping that there avoids it being a new autosync later.
<vorlon> infinity: ah :)
 * infinity shrugs.
 * infinity thwacks it.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I was fixing polymake right now
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/15618448
<infinity> vorlon: nf{log,queue}-bindings have 3-month old RC bugs and testing removals with no response.  They can probably go too.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Please don't update to a new upstream version unless you're sure it's the same orig Debian will use.
<infinity> Such a headache otherwise.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I never do this
<LocutusOfBorg> if it works, I'll extract the new upstream release as patch on top of the old one
<LocutusOfBorg> right now, I don't care because it is my ppa
<tsimonq2> infinity: Home now; my theory earlier was that it had to do with the change from ${architecture} -> arch:all in the template files.
<LocutusOfBorg> and yes, I agree with you basically
<LocutusOfBorg> bad github regenrating tarballs
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: It really doesn't need the whole new upstream release.  It just needs a cherrypick of the boost fix and the disabled test.  But I was happy waiting a week for bremner to merge upstream's stuff.  *shrug*
<infinity> You do you, though.  It's removed from the release pocket, so it won't be holding up the transition either way.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, there is a previous PR that bremner never addressed...
<LocutusOfBorg> I pinged him some minutes ago, lets see
<LocutusOfBorg> anyway, as you say, I can upload if it works, or not, who cares?
<LocutusOfBorg> btw I don't get why are you removing them (I'm not opposing to them), while there is still lots of autopkgtests regressions, but yeah, lets move forward
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: He literally said he'd look at it in a week in the bug.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: That was a couple of days ago.
<vorlon> infinity: no objections there either
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm also looking at slic3r, thanks for doing the dirty job :)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I cant find it here https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=912174
<ubot5> Debian bug 912174 in src:polymake "polymake FTBFS: test failure" [Serious,Open]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: The other bug.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: The boost one.
<LocutusOfBorg> oh the other one yes
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't usually look to what is not RC :)
<infinity> I mean, they're both RC, one of them just has the wrong severity set. :P
<infinity> For whatever bizarre reason.
<infinity> Oh, the boost one isn't RC cause the transition hasn't started in Debian yet.
<infinity> Anyhow, with those fixes and removals, we're now down to libnet-ldns-perl on the rebuild side, then the long tail of autopkgtest analysis and retries.
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, that one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: polymake (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2r2-3build1 => 3.2r2-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<infinity> Oh, libnet-ldns-perl was failing in cosmic way back in July already.
<infinity> Aaaand, it used to ignore the testsuite.
<infinity> Okay, this isn't a regression at all, just the new version doesn't skip enough remote tests, while the old one ignored all of them failing. :P
 * infinity will remove, rebuild the old one, then put the new one back post-transition.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, slic3r is not really BE friendly, and the system admesh is not a drop-in replacement for it
<LocutusOfBorg> calculate_normals doesn't exist e.g.
<LocutusOfBorg> so, removing it from s390x is the best thing we can do, I presume debian will do the same
<LocutusOfBorg> I know you already did some work in another way, just saying that I'm stopping the porting work
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: If that's what happens later, that's fine, but for now, it's reverted to the old version and it's happy.
<LocutusOfBorg> yep I know, just saying that I'm stopping for now the perl/gdbm/foo work
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-ldns-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.75-3 => 0.75-3build1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Assuming Debian's bug tracker likes me today, that bug is filed and you should also get an email.
<tsimonq2> Now, that isn't always the case. >_>
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Updating to a new version wholesale via a patch is really gross. :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-ldns-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.75-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted polymake [source] (disco-proposed) [3.2r2-3ubuntu1]
<vorlon> infinity: whenever ldns gets sorted, libzonemaster-perl needs its autopkgtests retried too
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, why should we care? :)
<LocutusOfBorg> at least it doesn't make the archive look bad wrt new tarballs
<LocutusOfBorg> I could have polished it, but meh
<LocutusOfBorg> it will get sorted before disco is out :)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Why should we care about horrible gross unmaintainable patches?  I mean, if we're sure bremner will update in Debian in a week or two, and you're sure you'll sync over it, then nah, don't care.
<infinity> But I very much care about such madness in general, cause it's not maintainable long-term.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, if it gets non-maintainable, it will get removed, if debian stops maintaining it
<infinity> ...?
<infinity> Debian isn't maintaining what you did in Ubuntu.
<LocutusOfBorg> but you are speaking to a person who has *all* his packages in sync with debian, so I agree with you
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, debian is RC buggy, in case fixes the rc bug, without fixing boost, I'll do a proper merge, because it will show up in my merge page
<LocutusOfBorg> in case it gets removed from testing, we can do the same I would say
<LocutusOfBorg> 99% debian will update to new release and I'll force-sync
<LocutusOfBorg> I care about maintainability when patches are ubuntu specific, but in general, we are fixing an issue that debian will have in the next months, so gross patch will go awayyy
 * LocutusOfBorg looks llvm finish its build finally
 * LocutusOfBorg and goes afk
<tsimonq2> infinity: So, I'm finding out that, despite our warnings, people are still doing Bionic -> Cosmic upgrades for Lubuntu. I guess it's partly our fault because we only thought of the upgrade retroactively, but I'd like to know your opinion on how we should clean up the extra LXDE stuff if people decide to do that upgrade.
<tsimonq2> Maybe a better way to phrase the question would be asking how Kubuntu did it when they went to Plama 5 from KDE 4; none of those developers are still in the Kubuntu team.
<tsimonq2> *Plasma
<infinity> tsimonq2: I have no good opinions right now.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Also, you always have the problem where you can't really know the user's intent, and forcefully removing packages isn't nice.
<tsimonq2> infinity: That is true.
<infinity> tsimonq2: (we punted on that in Ubuntu when we moved to gnome-shell and left unity installed, for instance)
<tsimonq2> Got it.
<tsimonq2> I guess we'll continue to push the documentation we wrote out for cleaning up the upgrades. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: How "not nice" would it be to have a transitional package of sorts which lubuntu-desktop depends on that Conflicts all of the packages we want removed, so a user has to choose between keeping lubuntu-desktop and keeping LXDE? :P
<tsimonq2> It just *feels* hacky but I guess something of that sort is an option.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Very not nice.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Is turning off upgrades an option?
<tsimonq2> (Similar to what happened with i386.)
<infinity> That is potentially an option.  Talk to Brian about that, maybe.
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Hello. ^
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: tl;dr, is turning off Lubuntu 18.04 -> * upgrades an option?
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: Why would it be turned it off for Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: We changed desktops from LXDE to LXQt and pretty much every component was switched out.
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Upgrades are a mess; clean installs are very much preferred.
<bdmurray> tsimonq2, infinity: well it should be technically possible to prevent the upgrade
<tsimonq2> I guess I'm more concerned about 18.04 -> 20.04 upgrades, because you have to manually turn on 18.04 -> 18.10 and we can probably expect those users to be slightly more inclined to read the release notes...
<tsimonq2> But it would also be nice to be able to put flavor-specific release notes regardless...
<tsimonq2> (Natively in the upgrader.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polymake [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2r2-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<doko> infinity: no bug report for comedilib in debian?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polymake [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.2r2-3ubuntu1]
<doko> infinity: ok, removed cctools, no rdeps
<infinity> doko: My reportbug is broken, submittodebian doesn't work, and I blame you. :P
<infinity> Querying Debian BTS for reports on comedilib (source)...
<infinity> Unable to connect to Debian BTS (error: "TypeError("fixer() missing 1 required positional argument: 'check_hostname'")"); continue [y|N|?]?
<doko> blaming doesn't fix it, and I have to fix the glibc ftbfs'es myself as well ;p
<infinity> I mean, I guess it doesn't need to talk to the BTS to send a bug email.
<infinity> There, submitted.
<doko> is there an easy way to re-run all python related autopkg tests with all-proposed? would be a good time, because the machines are idle
<infinity> Why would we want that?
<infinity> all-proposed doesn't actually test what we want to test, generally.
<doko> scroll back, you are even highlighted
<infinity> If it did, it would be the default.
<doko> the tests pick up python3-defaults from the release pocket which has 3.6 as supported. but now most packages are built without 3.6 support
<doko> or hint python3-defaults into the release pocket
<doko> removing a python3 version doesn't add any regressions
<infinity> Uhm.
<infinity> Tests triggered by python3-defaults in proposed shouldn't pick up python3-defaults from release.
<infinity> Example?
<doko> no, but all the other tests
<doko> pyresample
<doko> all (test) dependencies which already migrated, and don't have 3.6 anymore
<infinity> python-dbusmock needs fixing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.5]
<doko> infinity: it is fixed, the -proposed, but we don't know yet why it doesn't build
<doko> and meson and i386
<doko> meson on i386
<doko> the usual systemd madness
<doko> and python-ruffus, but that is already ignored on other archs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dulwich (disco-proposed/universe) [0.19.6-2build1 => 0.19.6-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dulwich [source] (disco-proposed) [0.19.6-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xindy (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.1.20160104-5 => 2.5.1.20160104-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xindy [source] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1.20160104-5build1]
<doko> autopkg test queues are empty now \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: polymake [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2r2-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted polymake [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2r2-3ubuntu1]
<mwhudson> infinity: python-dbusmock builds locally, i have _no_ idea what is going on in the buildds
<mwhudson> infinity: but maybe you know more about how the environments might differ? :)
<mwhudson> infinity: also the one in release only fails autopkgtests because of warning on stderr, i think overriding that one is totally sane
<mwhudson> oh and the meson/i386 test has been failing for a while too
<mwhudson> i have a bad question about that one: is it possible to know which compute host a test runs on?
<mwhudson> doko: remember this? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=894774
<ubot5> Debian bug 894774 in src:meson "meson fails it's autopkg tests on i386" [Important,Open]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (xenial-proposed/main) [1:16.04.25 => 1:16.04.26] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-07
<xnox> mwhudson, wasn't there an environment variable that one can use to mask cpu features to like disable avx2 at runtime or some such?!
 * xnox ponders if i am mistaking this with like ldconfig variables to lookup libraries by cpu feature
<mwhudson> xnox: dunno
<xnox> i think, i'm thinking of clearcpuid=BITNUM [X86]
<xnox> 			Disable CPUID feature X for the kernel. See
<xnox> 			arch/x86/include/asm/cpufeatures.h for the valid bit
<xnox> 			numbers. Note the Linux specific bits are not necessarily
<xnox> 			stable over kernel options, but the vendor specific
<xnox> 			ones should be.
<mwhudson> does that just make it look like the processor can't execute some class of instructions, rather than actually causing the execution of them to fail?
<xnox> well, imho selecting at testing only the best simd is bogus; it should actually try to execute all simd that are supported on a given machine at runtime.
<xnox> and yes, we need to figure out which one is crashing and/or is bogusly implemented.
<xnox> i've launched i386 instance in canonistack. let's see if that yields anything good.
<xnox> excellent, it dies.
<xnox> $ ./simdtest
<xnox> Using SSE42.
<xnox> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<vorlon> ambiguous antecedent. did you kill the testsuite, the instance, or the cloud?
<vorlon> ok :)
<mwhudson> yes, hacking out the avx detection makes sse42 fail locally too
<xnox> thus possibly their increment_sse42 is borked
<mwhudson> => 0x56557883 <+299>:	movaps %xmm0,(%eax)
<xnox> let's see how other things of theirs are doing
<mwhudson> (gdb) p/x $eax
<mwhudson> $2 = 0xffffd658
<mwhudson> does that need to be 16 byte aligned or something?
 * vorlon wonders if someone nuked his previous libtest-valgrind-perl test from the queue or if he mis-queued it
<vorlon> mwhudson: shouldn't produce a segfault if that were the case, but SIGBUS?
<mwhudson> vorlon: i never understand when you get one of those vs the other
<mwhudson> but i think this is the problem anyway
<doko> mwhudson: according to the tracker http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/python3.7-only.html  we are done (diffoscope is a false positive, alternative dependency). but it's a pain to continue without python3-defaults migrating
<mwhudson> doko: well i think i got vorlon to agree to force-badtest meson
<vorlon> yes
<mwhudson> and i think dbusmock should get the same
<mwhudson> ruffus on ppc64el and arm64 is afaict ooming the test instance
<doko> that leaves systemd and python-ruffus
<mwhudson> systemd is the usual crackpottery i guess
<mwhudson> ruffus is actually failing a unit test on armhf and i386
<doko> poettery?
<mwhudson> heh heh
<mwhudson> so this patch fixes it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SM2BQP6nSW/
<doko> anyway, I'm afk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cpl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1build1 => 0.7.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cpl [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.7.4-1]
<xnox> mwhudson, vorlon - so on amd64, all of them pass (modified the test to run _all_ simd checkers available at runtime)
<mwhudson> xnox: yeah, stack is 16 byte aligned by default on amd64 isn't it?
<xnox> mdeslaur, vorlon - on i386 kernel, i386 toolchain (launched cosmic cloud image in canonistack) only MMX and fallback work
<xnox> everything else segfaults
<xnox> SSE SSE2 SSE3 all of them
<xnox> mwhudson, i guess i can use the __align keywords on the four[4] thing that is being incremented?
<mwhudson> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cRQmwrgScz/
<mwhudson> xnox: your modification to test sounds good, want to combine it with my patch and send it to the debian bug or upstream?
<mwhudson> or i can i guess
<xnox> mwhudson, hm, why are you not using alignas(16) ?
<xnox> https://en.cppreference.com/w/c/language/_Alignas
<xnox> mwhudson, or am i hipster, and you are classic and more portable?
<mwhudson> xnox: because i didn't know that existed!
<vorlon> ocsinventory-agent needs an autopkgtest fix; uploading
<mwhudson> xnox: that looks llike it would be better indeed
<xnox> hmmmm
<xnox> warning: implicit declaration of function ‘alignas’ [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
<mwhudson> #include <stdalignh.h> ?
<mwhudson> without the typo
<xnox> yes
<xnox> #include <stdalign.h>
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected llvm-defaults [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ocsinventory-agent (disco-proposed/universe) [2:2.4.2-1 => 2:2.4.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice-l10n [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (disco-proposed) [2:18.0.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chromium-browser [source] (disco-proposed) [70.0.3538.77-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (disco-proposed) [1:19.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ocsinventory-agent [source] (disco-proposed) [2:2.4.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntustudio-meta [source] (disco-proposed) [0.183]
<mwhudson> xnox: so you'll send a patch to someone?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted firefox [source] (disco-proposed) [63.0.1+build4.1-0ubuntu1]
 * mwhudson heading afk for a little bit
<xnox> mwhudson, hmmmmm why do we use double darr[4] to increment float arr[4] ?
<xnox> mwhudson, yeah, once i get it to build everything.
<mwhudson> xnox: nfi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (disco-proposed) [19.04.1]
<mwhudson> i wonder if i should start timesheeting the time i spend on i386 problems
<xnox> mwhudson, just grep your irc logs for "i386"
<xnox> and count each instance as 3h + 3h of drinking
<mwhudson> i prefer to call it "therapy" but yes
<tsimonq2> Just try teward's coffee diet and you'll be fine. :P
 * tsimonq2 ducks.
<xnox> hmmmmm
<tsimonq2> xnox: 20 cups a day keeps the doctor away. ;)
<xnox> mwhudson, that fixed sse42, sse41, ssse3 - but not sse3
<xnox> that still core dumps =/ sign
<xnox> that still core dumps =/ sigh
<xnox> darn
<xnox> typpo
<vorlon> signh.h
<xnox> mwhudson, all good.
<xnox> mwhudson, vorlon - quilt and patch cannot handle correctly filenames with spaces
<mwhudson> xnox: lolz
<xnox> mwhudson, submitted upstream https://patch-diff.githubusercontent.com/raw/mesonbuild/meson/pull/4482.patch
<xnox> will email the debian bug report.
<mwhudson> xnox: nice
<mwhudson> oh dear, the python-ruffus regression on i386 (and presumably armhf) is real
<mwhudson> ah luckily https://github.com/cgat-developers/ruffus/commit/bdae5c89f87adaf319a21ce4b1799276f20a8936
<xnox> mwhudson, and you did notice that python-dbusmock from you FTBFS because stupid systemd, right?!
<mwhudson> xnox: well it was something like that but i certainly didn't understand why
<mwhudson> unluckily that ruffus patch does not apply
<mwhudson> and the toddler is awake so i'm gone again
<xnox> i bet that ...............................SSSSSSSSSSS.........SSS......SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....SSSSSSSSS...... in previous build means that loginctl was not installed
<xnox> hmmm but it must have, there is systemd installed
<xnox> not it
<xnox> mwhudson, regression / incompat with systemd v239 https://github.com/systemd/systemd/commit/fb507898a3a697697173a3f6010f51166803489b
<xnox> will skip, unless sd_booted, and autopkgtests should catch this, i think.....
<mwhudson> xnox: ah ha
<xnox> will upload a botch
<xnox> and i guess i should upload meson too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-dbusmock (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18-1ubuntu1 => 0.18-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: meson (disco-proposed/universe) [0.47.2-1ubuntu3 => 0.47.2-1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
<jbicha> xnox: did you want to sync the latest meson?
<xnox> jbicha, no, why?
<jbicha> I guess merge now then
<jbicha> why? because we didn't have any remaining diff, until now though
<xnox> jbicha, upstream is broken. and we knew it is broken on i386....
<xnox> jbicha, and it's broken with python3.7 as default... which debian doesn't have....
<xnox> jbicha, well if debian would test things =) or like keep up ;-)
<xnox> we can be in sync again.
<xnox> jbicha, at the moment all i care about is perl & python3-default migrating, and operning the archive for autosync.
<jbicha> ok sure, we can look at merging after we get disco opened
<xnox> mwhudson, updating ruffus is the only way forward that I see. upstream is fun https://github.com/cgat-developers/ruffus/pull/102/files
<gitbot> cgat-developers issue (Pull request) 102 in ruffus "Test_shorten_filenames_encoder: enter deep enough subdir" [Open]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-ruffus (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-1 => 2.8-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<xnox> mwhudson, ^
<mwhudson> xnox: yeah that was kind of where my thinking was going before i had to run away
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postfix (disco-proposed/main) [3.3.0-1ubuntu2 => 3.3.1-1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted meson [source] (disco-proposed) [0.47.2-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-dbusmock [source] (disco-proposed) [0.18-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted postfix [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-ruffus [source] (disco-proposed) [2.8-0ubuntu1]
<mwhudson> xnox: well python-ruffus didn't work so well :(
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, please kick openmprtl out of the world, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (disco-proposed/main) [1.5ubuntu3 => 1.7] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> no AA around to remove openmprtl? it follows debian removal and makes llvm stack finally migrate
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, is there a removal bug ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 => 3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.3] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, it has been removed from debian unstable and testing... no need to file one?
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, can you point me at their bug ?
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, didn't remove it yesterday because intel-mkl was depending on it, but now it is fixed
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.debian.org/912163
<ubot5> Debian bug 912163 in ftp.debian.org "RM: openmprtl -- ROP; Merged into llvm-toolchain-7" [Normal,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> you might also steal the message from libc++ removal, same issue
<LocutusOfBorg> Deleted on 2018-11-05 by Matthias Klose
<LocutusOfBorg> remove libc++, removed from Debian, integrated in llvm-defaults
<LocutusOfBorg> same applies ^^
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, if it has been absorbed by llvm-defaults would i not expect it to naturally become NBS and not block migration ?
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, libiomp-dev is now removed, libomp-dev is absorbed
<apw> libmlk-rt seems to still depend on libomp5
<LocutusOfBorg> rmadison -u ubuntu libomp5
<LocutusOfBorg>  libomp5 | 1:7.0-44      | disco-proposed/universe | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el
<LocutusOfBorg> that is now provided by libomp5-${pv:llvm} -> libomp5-7, from src:llvm-toolchain-7
<LocutusOfBorg> I can install it correctly in proposed
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, what are trying to promote here as llvm-toolchain-7 is in the release pocket
<apw> when you say libomp-dev is absorbed, it is absorbed into what
<LocutusOfBorg>  libomp-dev | 1:7.0-44      | disco-proposed/universe | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el
<LocutusOfBorg> llvm-defaults
<apw> ah ok moved, so that seems fine, so ... what isn't moving here
<LocutusOfBorg> libiomp-dev
<LocutusOfBorg>     * ppc64el: libiomp-dev, libiomp5-dbg, libomp5-dbg
<LocutusOfBorg> actually the libiomp is even provided inside the libomp-dev package as symlink :) I think the goal is to not have libomp and libiomp because the do the same stuff
<LocutusOfBorg> so, as said, removing openmprtl should make britney happy
<apw> well that would leave the release pocket in a mess in the short term, anyhow sorting
<LocutusOfBorg> why?
<LocutusOfBorg> release pocket is self consitent when defaults migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> intel-mkl is already migrated
<LocutusOfBorg> and llvm-toolchain-7 too
<LocutusOfBorg> so, remove+migration leaves the archive ok
<ahasenack> hi, are seed changes allowed in disco, or is that also frozen for the moment?
<ahasenack> https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/+merge/358160 specifically
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (disco-proposed/main) [2.35.5+18.10ubuntu1 => 2.35.5+18.10ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<Laney> ahasenack: Don't see why not
<ahasenack> thx
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, I'm going to upload a fix for ruffus
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, i am preparing it.
<LocutusOfBorg> I already have it...
<xnox> it is test building....
<LocutusOfBorg> and it works
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, fine, submit it upstream too
<LocutusOfBorg> I already did that :)
<LocutusOfBorg> at least I'm doing it now, I noticed you were the uploader after fixing the package lol
<LocutusOfBorg> so, can I upload?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://github.com/cgat-developers/ruffus/pull/103
<gitbot> cgat-developers issue (Pull request) 103 in ruffus "Fix python3.7 sadness due to __future__ not being imported at the begin of the file" [Open]
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, yes upload....
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, it's not like this is the first time you do this.
<LocutusOfBorg> after you asked me, I stopped doing uploads when I see your name in the previous changelog entry
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why after doing all the work I stopped and asked you here.
<LocutusOfBorg> I uploaded in a ppa https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/9559113/+listing-archive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> feel free to change your name and upload in the archive, so it doesn't show up in my merges page :)
 * LocutusOfBorg goes to grab some food
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.1-2ubuntu1 => 3.30.1-2ubuntu2] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-2ubuntu1 => 3.30.1-2ubuntu1.18.10.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-2ubuntu1 => 3.30.1-2ubuntu1.18.10.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, dude.... one looks and asks TIL before doing the work. You should have seen previous uploader right after pull-lp-source.
<xnox> ppa diff is hard to review
<xnox> please dput into ubuntu.....
<Laney> first gnome-shell/cosmic unapproved has no lp-bugs-fixed, please reject
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (disco-proposed/main) [2.5.0~beta2-7291-gd0345ced5-0ubuntu1 => 2.5.0~beta2-7291-gd0345ced5-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
<rbasak> Laney: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-shell [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.1-2ubuntu1.18.10.1]
<Laney> Ta very much
<ginggs> xnox: are you looking at python-ruffus?  i have a patch that passes tests locally, shall i upload?
<xnox> ginggs, so do i, so did LocutusOfBorg. technically i think LocutusOfBorg was the first to get to it.... and he should be uploading it, but no idea why he stopped. even when confirmed that he should upload.
<xnox> ginggs, and LocutusOfBorg submitted his pull request upstream.
<ginggs> xnox: lol, just looked at backlog now :) nvm!
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, ok llvm-defaults migrated, so i think i can now RM that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (disco-proposed) [2.35.5+18.10ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maas [source] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0~beta2-7291-gd0345ced5-0ubuntu2]
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, can I see the patch? lets upload your version if it does look better
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, I honestly tried, but dch inside the chroot doesn't work, and I didn't install vim, and I was too lazy to check from outside or do "head"
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: I ended up with the same as https://github.com/cgat-developers/ruffus/pull/103/files
<gitbot> cgat-developers issue (Pull request) 103 in ruffus "Fix python3.7 sadness due to __future__ not being imported at the begin of the file" [Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, because I only checked if the package was building and installing correctly, and looked at build logs
<LocutusOfBorg> I didn't run any kind of autopkgtests...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected bolt [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bolt [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, please dput into archive
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, this is like the last thing holding up python3-defaults.
<doko> kindergarten, already done
<Laney> O_O
<Laney> you guys seem to be treading on each others toes a bit
<LocutusOfBorg> 4 people working on the same package? yes I guess so :)
<LocutusOfBorg> unfortunately before starting I checked the backlog, and I only found doko mentioning "hey this is the last blocker", this is why I worked on it without looking at too much about who was holding/delaying/doing it
<rbasak> This sort of thing used to be coordinated in #ubuntu-+1-maint, didn't it? That channel looks empty now.
<xnox> doko, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-server-mail-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.25-1 => 0.25-4] (no packageset) (sync)
<xnox> doko, ^ should fix autopkgtest failure
<apw> rbasak, i think that is #ubuntu+1-maint
<rbasak> Hmm, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webkit2gtk (disco-proposed/main) [2.22.2-1ubuntu2 => 2.22.3-1] (desktop-core) (sync)
<doko> Laney, apw: please could you update the hint: ubuntu-release:force-badtest python-scipy/1.1.0-1ubuntu1/i386
<doko> to -1ubuntu2. same failures
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-ruffus (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8-0ubuntu2 => 2.8-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
<xnox> doko, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-ruffus [source] (disco-proposed) [2.8-0ubuntu3]
<apw> doko, looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shotwell (disco-proposed/main) [0.30.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.30.1-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shotwell (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.30.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.30.1-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<apw> doko, done
<doko> how do I have to read the failing automake-1.16 test on arm64? is it just running too long?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-server-mail-perl [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.25-4]
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, missing pytest to run testsuite makes ruffus look sad?
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, of course it does!
<xnox> because fixing things once in debian/rules debian/control is not enough when one has to redo all that in debian/tests/*
<LocutusOfBorg> I retried against proposed, because also python3.6 testsuite was ran...
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, I know that feeling ;)
<xnox> i'm gonna run adt tests locally this time
<xnox> infinity, is TIL documented anywhere? or is it just one of those things one is expected to know?
<tsimonq2> (TIL usually means Today I Learned, does it not?)
<Laney> touched it last
<Laney> I only know about it as a "formal" policy in the context of package merges
<tsimonq2> ahh, ambiguous terms are ambiguous...
<tsimonq2> Especially because we have #debian-til too. :P
<ahasenack> TIL TIL
<ahasenack> was also wondering what it meant
<tsimonq2> HAH, I like it.
<coreycb> vorlon: did you get my response to your question on octavia-dashboard?
<Laney> Now I'm the granddad
<xnox> argh
<xnox> run-unit-test        FAIL non-zero exit status 2
<xnox> still, at least this is local this time around
<xnox> giving it more ram
<xnox> ok it passed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-ruffus (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8-0ubuntu3 => 2.8-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-ruffus [source] (disco-proposed) [2.8-0ubuntu4]
<xnox> 4th time lucky
<doko> Laney, infinity: please update ubuntu-release:force-badtest yorick/2.2.04+dfsg1-7 yorick/2.2.04+dfsg1-9
<doko> to yorick/2.2.04+dfsg1-9build1, same test failures
<infinity> xnox: I don't think we have any formal policy on how we manage TIL, no.
<infinity> xnox: But if you're wondering if you can take s390-tools back, HECK YES. :P
<xnox> infinity, it's just there is finally an explanation why this recentish generation of developers are stealing TIL because they have no idea what TIL stands for.
<xnox> they think it means "today i learned"
<infinity> It also means that.  Context is important. :P
<infinity> doko: python3-defaults makes idle-python3.6 uninstallable (python3-tk no longer Provides python3.6-tk, which idle-python3.6 depends on)
<xnox> infinity, can you like override libnet-server-mail-perl ?! no idea why it's broken.
<xnox> and lintian too and thus make perl a candidate?
<infinity> xnox: Except perl is entangled with python3-defaults, and see above. :P
<infinity> xnox: Also, I'm not sure "I have no idea what's wrong" is a valid analysis.
<xnox> Laney, i fear we may need to make python-ruffus be "big"
<xnox> E       OSError: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory
<infinity> xnox: Also, also, making perl a candidate won't help unless the rest of the transition are candidates (and there are still a few more things to clean up)
<xnox> adt run passes locally when i give it 4GB of ram =(
<infinity> xnox: FWIW, I agree that the libnet-server-mail failure makes no sense, and it's weird that it passes during build, but not on autokgtest (even with --all-proposed)
<stokachu> jamon: can you add k8s.gcr.io to the jenkaas firewall rules?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (disco-proposed/main) [1.4+18.10ubuntu4 => 1.4+18.10ubuntu5] (desktop-core)
<xnox> at least maas has migrated, and subiquity images should be buildable now.
<doko> infinity: ok, I'll re-add 3.6 support for python3-stdlib-extensions
<doko> but you'll have to give these autopkg tests against python3-defaults from proposed
<doko> openstack unfortunately has some hidden 3.6 dependencies, so 3.6 removal is out of scope for now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4+18.10ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: germinate (disco-proposed/main) [2.28 => 2.29] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted germinate [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3-stdlib-extensions (disco-proposed/main) [3.7.1-1ubuntu2 => 3.7.1-1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3-stdlib-extensions [source] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceilometer (disco-proposed/main) [1:11.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 1:11.0.0-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceilometer [source] (disco-proposed) [1:11.0.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: murano-agent (disco-proposed/universe) [1:3.5.1-0ubuntu3 => 1:3.5.1-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: heat (disco-proposed/main) [1:11.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 1:11.0.0-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (disco-proposed/main) [2:18.0.1-0ubuntu2 => 2:18.0.1-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted heat [source] (disco-proposed) [1:11.0.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (disco-proposed) [2:18.0.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted murano-agent [source] (disco-proposed) [1:3.5.1-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (disco-proposed/main) [2.5.111ubuntu1 => 2.5.111ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [source] (disco-proposed) [2.5.111ubuntu2]
<infinity> tsimonq2: ^ Fixed lintian uploaded, will make sure that gets pushed to Debian when autopkgtest proves I was right. :P
<tsimonq2> 5
<tsimonq2> argh
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (xenial-backports/main) [3.0.1-0ubuntu2~16.04.1 => 3.0.2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc (xenial-backports/main) [3.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 3.0.2-0ubuntu4~16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [3.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.4 => 3.0.2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.3 => 1:19.04.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (xenial-backports) [3.0.2-0ubuntu4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (xenial-backports) [3.0.2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [3.0.2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<mwhudson> so what's the python3.7-defaults story?
<mwhudson> ruffus needs bad-testing or marking as a "big" test
<mwhudson> and then it's gotten entangled with the perl transition?
<xnox> mwhudson, yes https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/358468
<doko> mwhudson: disentangled, perl went in. ruffus is the last blocking one for python3-defaults
<doko> ahh no, looking at notest ...
<doko> graphviz is blocking perl as well via the failing python-ruffus test
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: automake-1.16 (disco-proposed/main) [1:1.16.1-3 => 1:1.16.1-4] (core) (sync)
<mwhudson> doko: we need to point Laney at https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/358468 then?
<mwhudson> or sil2000 but he's on leave
<mwhudson> maybe apw
<doko> Laney: please update for bionic: laney:force-badtest libreoffice/1:6.0.3-0ubuntu1/i386
<doko> to  libreoffice/1:6.0.6-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<doko> still fails on i386 with the same issues
<doko> infinity: for bionic you have: adconrad:unblock ocrmypdf/6.1.2-1ubuntu1  please could you mark this test as failing as well? seen triggered by python3-defaults
<Laney> doko: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/britney/hints-ubuntu-bionic-glib2.0/+merge/358449
<Laney> mwhudson: thanks
<Laney> (I do get the emails though)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nautilus (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.26.4-0ubuntu7 => 1:3.26.4-0ubuntu8] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-discover (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.13.5-1ubuntu6 => 5.13.5-1ubuntu6.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-discover (disco-proposed/universe) [5.13.5-1ubuntu6 => 5.13.5-1ubuntu7] (kubuntu)
<Laney> xnox: can you do ruffus retries with the right triggers pls
<doko> Laney, xnox: looks like LocutusOfBorggave those back
<Laney> coordination is hard
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zeroc-ice (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1-4ubuntu2 => 3.7.1-5] (cli-mono) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zeroc-ice [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-5]
<doko> python3-defaults migrated \o/
<LocutusOfBorg> lol somebody generated a trigger wrongly
<LocutusOfBorg> libhtml-parser-perl/3.72-3build2 ibmoose-perl/2.2011-1build1 libnet-ldns-perl/0.75-3build1 perl/5.28.0-3
<LocutusOfBorg> forgetting an "l" :)
<LocutusOfBorg> this should make perl a little better if libzonemaster-perl tests are good
<LocutusOfBorg> qaplà doko!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zeroc-ice (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1-5 => 3.7.1-5ubuntu1] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zeroc-ice [source] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-5ubuntu1]
<xnox> mwhudson, i am wondering if clisp is missbuilt on 32bit platforms
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.0-1ubuntu3 => 3.30.0-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-initial-setup [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.30.0-1ubuntu3.1]
<santa_> dear release wizards,
<santa_> not sure if this is relevant for the pre-release work but systemd has a higher version in cosmic than disco because of a security update: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd
<santa_> that got into my way when building packages for disco, not a big tradegy since I could workaround it
<cjwatson> I could copy it forward but I'd rather wait until disco is properly open before doing stuff like that
<cjwatson> Just in case it gets in the way of some transition that's blocking disco opening
<xnox> santa_, cjwatson - well there is one more security update coming
<xnox> (in security proposed ppa)
<santa_> no prob, just wanted to notify the issue, just in case
<xnox> santa_, yeah, cool thanks.
<infinity> doko: unblocks have nothing to do with tests.  That test has very much regressed from the looks of it.
<infinity> doko: (re: ocrmypdf)
<ginggs> infinity, doko: i think that ocrmypdf failure is due to ghostscript
<infinity> ginggs: The last two definitely seem to be addressed by:
<infinity> https://github.com/jbarlow83/OCRmyPDF/commit/517b385fe5cb2195023100a807e6f18dc7e6faea#diff-e00b5801e6b2703e3d116bb5e533a81d
<infinity> Not sure about the first.
<vorlon> vim hinted through; maybe that's enough to get perl in
<vorlon> ah no, clisp-module-gdm needs separate sorting
<infinity> vorlon: And the two bizarre rdep failures for clisp itself...
<ginggs> infinity: i think this https://git.spwhitton.name/ocrmypdf/commit/?h=debian&id=6b5934ff4ef974613474fa69077777d2d2f338a5
<xnox> vorlon, infinity - should fix livecd-rootfs tests [ubuntu/disco-proposed] livecd-rootfs 2.544 (Waiting for approval)
<infinity> xnox: That change is silly (IMO)
<infinity> xnox: snap-seed-parse isn't some third-party binary we have no control over, it's *from* livecd-rootfs, and there's no reason for it to be logging informational messages to stderr.
<infinity> xnox: Ignoring stderr because we're dumb isn't the right answer.
<xnox> infinity, i'm not ignoring stderr.
<xnox> infinity, i'm logging it to the full log. and there are messages there, printed always.
<infinity> xnox: You're sending stderr to stdout, so yes, you're ignoring that there's stuff on stderr.
<xnox> on my books, ignoring would mean 2>/dev/null
<infinity> xnox: From the POV of autopkgtest trapping stderr as "maybe there were errors" (which is a sane default), redirecting it to stdout is ignoring. :)
<xnox> infinity, i agree this is not nice, but this unblocks the world. making that script better is/was out of scope for me.
<xnox> infinity, i did flag this up previously, but there is no tracktion on this. and all of these people are gone this week.
<xnox> there are multiple things wrong here =) people really should run livecd-rootfs adt before upload, locally. it works.
<xnox> and cpc sauce should not have started to use a newly introduced functions before livecd-rootfs migrates and gets published in their ppa.
<infinity> Yeah, I guess the real problem here is that the result is on stdout, so the author decided to log to stderr.
<infinity> Taking a second argument for output file, then logging to stdout (except for actual errors to stderr) would be saner.
<xnox> i'm happy to open that as a bug report
<infinity> Please do, and assing to the original committer with prejudice. :)
<infinity> But yeah, we can take your hack for now.
<infinity> I'm okay with temp hacks, as long as they're actually temp.
<infinity> Knocking on all the wood.
<xnox> cause like doko has been pointlessly retrying livecd-rootfs tests for days now =) he clearly wants to keep the planet warm via our scalingstack ;-)
<Laney> :/
<vorlon> anyone else already working on clisp?
<infinity> vorlon: I only scraped the surface enough to say "WTF", feel free to dig deeper (please).
<infinity> vorlon: If the cl-asdf and cl-unicode failures end up being the only perl/gdbm blockers, I'm tepted to badtest them (even though that's a bit of a lie) because hey, two out of three lisp interpreters still work.
<infinity> vorlon: I'd be more comfy about that call if I knoew what the most popular common list interpreter was, mind you.
<coreycb> doko: can you reject my latest openstack-pkg-tools upload to disco? it is fixed instead by your latest upload of python3-defaults.
<vorlon> infinity: well good news, I can't get cl-asdf/armhf to pass at all on the porter box
<infinity> vorlon: That's news?
<mwhudson> NOTAREGRESSION i assume?
<mwhudson> also not a regression is my python-tornado SRU failing to build in cosmic
<vorlon> infinity, mwhudson: I mean that I can't get a clean baseline
<vorlon> it passes on autopkgtest
<mwhudson> ah
<vorlon> then fails on the porter box
<infinity> Why have I forgotten the name of the porter?
<vorlon> rugby?
<infinity> Okay, better question, why can't I see it in DNS? :p
 * infinity restarts the VPN.
<mwhudson> the arm64 porter has always had oddball dns
<infinity> Well, it's rugby.inernal, if I recall, but irritatingly not resolving for me.
<mwhudson> well modulo the typo, yes
<infinity> Though, neither is ftpmaster.internal, so... I blame systemd-resolved.
<vorlon> infinity: yes, see discussion internal #is right now
<mwhudson> those are fun looking errors
<vorlon> nm something systemd-resolved something something broken
<vorlon> anyway, cheating and using my access to autopkgtest infra :/
<infinity> vorlon: So, you're saying that on rugby, it fails the same way with the release pocket version of clisp?  Or fails differently?
<vorlon> infinity: fails differently
<vorlon> (at an earlier stage)
<infinity> Fun.
<vorlon> ugh and launching a disco autopkgtest container gave me no network by default
<tsimonq2> vorlon: Would that happen to be an LXD container?
<vorlon> yes
<tsimonq2> wxl ran into the exact same thing with Cosmic images last cycle and we just could not figure it out...
<tsimonq2> (It worked on my machine, so it was just me suggesting ideas, but... :P)
<vorlon> it's not generally speaking a problem
<vorlon> I don't know what's up with this particular disco image
<teward> vorlon: does a manually launched disco image in LXD work without issue with networking?
<vorlon> cloud-init missing from the image, that might be it
<teward> just curious :P
<teward> ahhhh, cloud-init, that evil thing...
<vorlon> cloud-init, that essential piece of infrastructure
 * tsimonq2 hands teward another gallon of coffee.
 * teward dumps it over tsimonq2 and goes back to determining whether he should propose an SRU or just a backport of partclone due to the major bug he found in it today
<vorlon> ok, and an autopkgtest container gives me the same result as on rugby, and not the behavior seen in the autopkgtests
<infinity> ...
<vorlon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DzvTdhT9KC/ if someone wants to explain this
<infinity> vorlon: export AUTOPKGTEST_TMP
<vorlon> oh. it's caused by the runtests.lisp being sensitive to $AUTOPKGTEST_TMP being set in env. :P
<vorlon> yeah
<vorlon> aaaand now it passes with clisp from -proposed
<infinity> ...
<infinity> With clisp from proposed? :(
<infinity> WTF.
<infinity> I mean, yay, you can badtest it with "passes with manual test", but also, WTF.
<infinity> clisp is a flaming heap.
<vorlon> well, I also wasn't very granular, let me see about --all-proposed
<infinity> I'm not sure how all-proposed would change much with those two cl* tests.
<infinity> Did anything really change other than clisp itself being rebuilt?
<vorlon> infinity: point being that when I pulled in clisp from -proposed I also pulled in a bunch of other stuff (e.g. perl) and I don't know *why* clisp would care, but maybe it does
<infinity> vorlon: Right, I wasn't questioning the "you had a bunch of taint" argument, just that I too can't see why it would matter in this case. :P
<vorlon> k
<infinity> Since clisp's dependency chain is approximately nil.
<vorlon> ITYM 'NIL'
<infinity> And cl-asdf even less so (literally just wants *some* lisp interpreter)
<vorlon> dependencychainp?
<infinity> (( stahp))
<teward> vorlon: because i'm tired: ITYM = ?
<infinity> teward: I Think You Mean.
<teward> ah, of course, thanks. :)
<infinity> vorlon: Okay, publisher run to remove those two things is about to go.
<infinity> ... in 2 minutes.
<infinity> vorlon: Of course, that removal will break all the cl-* autopkgtests that test-depend on clisp and attempt to run it...
<infinity> Unless they're somehow magically conditional.
<vorlon> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<infinity> Yeah, I don't think there is a magical "only run this test if the deps exist" conditional in autopkgtest is there?
<infinity> That might be useful.
<vorlon> there is now
<vorlon> recently added. not sure we support it yet.
<infinity> As would be a Test-Architectures field, maybe.
<vorlon> and I don't remember what it's called
<vorlon> but I did see it show up as a restriction in a diff recently - skip-not-installable or so?
<infinity> Oh, nice.
<vorlon> https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/autopkgtest/+changelog tada - well-named
<infinity> Although, not-avilable would be more what I'm after.
<infinity> vorlon: Yeah, that looks like it's what it implies (it'll skip if the installation pass fails), which is icky.  But in this case, would work alright.
<infinity> vorlon: Still gross, though, cause it means tests with that restriction will now skip/"pass" if the dep chain is temporarily in an uninstallable state, when what I think the submitter really wanted was "if the deps don't exist".
<infinity> Oh well.
<vorlon> infinity: alright, I can't reproduce the cl-unicode/i386 segfault either
<vorlon> so maybe we should just badtest those?
<infinity> vorlon: Fine with that too, it'll just sail back in.
<infinity> (but also, wtf)
<vorlon> of course, this means those packages' autopkgtests can no longer be used to catch regressions in either sbcl or ecl
<infinity> vorlon: Just one test of one CL package on one arch each, it's probably acceptable collateral damage.
<infinity> We certainly have much more scary/dangerous badtests (*cough*systemd*cough*)
<vorlon> and what should we make of the fact that in all cases, the bad addresses are 0xaf[...]?
<infinity> 0xaffluenza?
<vorlon> looks like clisp doesn't have any ASLR.  maybe that's reason enough to kill it
<infinity> I have no strong opinions about how many lisp inerpreters/compilers we need, nor which ones.
<infinity> It feels like Debian's CL people have more or less settled on sbcl as the One True C Lisp.
<mwhudson> it's also the only common lisp i have drunk beer with two of the authors of!
<infinity> mwhudson: I've had beer with several of the systemd authors, I'm not sure that's helped me hate it any less.
<infinity> SUCCESS (631/8)
<infinity> I think I'm about to get a lot of email.
<mwhudson> infinity: fair
<infinity> doko: Do you have an archive opening mail prepped?
<tsimonq2> >_>
<xnox> infinity, i acknoledge systemd continious flakiness. but also note that it's like a leaky poo.... cause it's constant improvements and constant new regressions =/ never ending battle.
<infinity> "It's like a leaky poo".
<infinity> Thanks for that.
<xnox> the current flakiness around activating / starting / that weird gdm is the latest puddle.
<infinity> This metaphor isn't getting any more pleasant.
 * xnox ponders how many publishing cycles it will take, given that like delete is done; yet publish is not yet there.
<infinity> xnox: Patience.  LP's copy interface is async, I'm making sure everything went through before I publish again and turn reports back on.
<xnox> nice! thanks for doing it without havoc.
<infinity> I wish there was a restricted copy_package_sync() that britney could use.
<infinity> Better yet, move_package_sync(), so it would copy/delete atomically, and get a pass/fail return.
<infinity> Sadly, there is not.
<xnox> well. imho we should only do copy_package; not move. and have an separate pass to notice duplicate/equal things published in both -proposed and release, and clean that up later.
<infinity> That's probably what we should be doing today, to avoid things accidentally going missing.
<xnox> cause having identical thing published in both -release and -proposed is harmless; removing a thing from -release without a new one publish and -proposed one removed as well, is bad.
<infinity> But move would be cleaner.
<vorlon> infinity: still waiting for everything to publish?
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-09
<infinity> vorlon: First run just finished.  Going to watch a second to make sure it's clean, then turn reports back on.
<vorlon> ok
<infinity> Second should be fast.
<infinity> Okay, second looked clean, turning reports back on.
<infinity> If the next britney/nbs/uninst/etc looks sane, I'll thaw and turn on autosync, I think.
<infinity> Unless there are any objections.
 * tsimonq2 raises hand.
 * xnox ponders if it's qt
<tsimonq2> Yup. Landing Bileto 3458 as-is right now will be fine.
<tsimonq2> Stage one bootstrapping is done, stage two is just syncing packages over the bootstrap copies.
<xnox> infinity, ^
<tsimonq2> s/copies/revisions/ I guess is more accurate.
<tsimonq2> Landing, like, nowish.
<tsimonq2> :P
<infinity> Can stage two happen organically with autosync, or does it need manual attention?
<infinity> And will the world end up having a sad when it all gets entangled?
<xnox> infinity, hmmm.... should we sync icu from debian experimental? they are thinking to start transition now.
<xnox> they haven't started yet, but should soon....
<infinity> No.
<xnox> ok
<tsimonq2> infinity: It will happen organically.
<infinity> Let's be novel and do ICU *after* Debian's fixed all the regressions for once.
<tsimonq2> The only one needing manual poking is qtwebkit and I can upload that Very Soon.
<tsimonq2> (It has a delta.)
<xnox> or like do icu in a bileto ppa, to avoid the sads, or at least preview the size of sad
<tsimonq2> 2018-11-09 00:09:41,703 INFO Succeeded in 0m 50s
<tsimonq2> So it should either show up in the queue or in disco-changes shortly.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Other than that, no objections from me on Unleashing The Kraken.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Oh yay, lintian 2.5.112 is out.
<tsimonq2> Should(?) be syncable now.
<infinity> tsimonq2: I'll look at it later.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<infinity> tsimonq2: I'm dubious of the other way they fixed one of the bugs, but we'll see.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Which is why I figured I'd ask before force-syncing right away. :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: Less talk, more qtwebkit.
<tsimonq2> infinity: That qtwebkit I just uploaded is the stage two one.
<infinity> Wait, why wasn't that just done in the PPA? :P
<tsimonq2> https://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-qt-transitions
<tsimonq2> tl;dr there's an order but if stage one's done it's just a retry dance.
<tsimonq2> (On amd64 only.)
<tsimonq2> (If arch:all builds were separate this would be less of a problem, but... :P)
<infinity> Hrm, fun, ubuntukylin-desktop has somehow gone uninstallable.
<infinity> Because checkbox-ng disappeared...
<infinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plainbox/+bug/1801687
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1801687 in plainbox-provider-resource-generic (Ubuntu) "Please remove the plainbox package" [Undecided,New]
 * vorlon nods
<infinity> doko: ^-- You didn't check rdeps before actioning LP: #1801687 ?
<infinity> Otherwise, the archive looks surprisingly healthy after all the transitions.
<infinity> A little bit of NBS cleanup needed for python-gdcm.
<jbicha> "archive looks healthy" < enabling autosync will correct that 😉
<tsimonq2> I was hardly underestimating when I called it releasing a virtual Kraken. :P
<vorlon> doko: we talked about extra-removals.txt in the sync-blacklist branch; why don't you use it for thing like LP: #1801027?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1801027 in openturns (Ubuntu) "openturns ftbfs: remove it and demote eficas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801027
<infinity> tsimonq2: Does qtwebkit need to build before I open, or we're good to go?
<jbicha> infinity: I'm guessing Locutus might want haskell stuff blacklisted
<infinity> Is there prior art for that?
 * infinity looks.
<jbicha> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+junk/sync-blacklist/revision/643
<jbicha> infinity: ^
<infinity> Ahh, I didn't know sync-blacklist took wildcards.  Easy enough, then.
<Ukikie> Yey!  Internal server error mail from LP! \o/
<infinity> Though, there are lots of haskell things that don't start with haskell* I thought.
<infinity> Like happy.
<infinity> I might do a more complete blacklist.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Go ahead.
<tsimonq2> infinity: No preference assuming stage one bootstrapping has published.
<infinity> Archive open, autosync on, not changing topic to discourage people (stares at jbicha) from impatiently syncing things that autosync will get to over the next 24h.
<jbicha> I'll just sync stuff that wouldn't be automatic like evince
<tsimonq2> Sweet.
<tsimonq2> infinity, vorlon: Could I get cortina (bug 1757621), qrfcview (bug 1757829), attal (bug 1757596), alt-key (bug 1757589), structure-synth (bug 1757882), udj-desktop-client (bug 1757897), and libqxt (bug 1757745) removed pretty please? Debian FTP Masters just took them out (pretty much at once).
<ubot5> bug 1757621 in cortina (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757621
<ubot5> bug 1757829 in qrfcview (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757829
<ubot5> bug 1757596 in attal (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757596
<ubot5> bug 1757589 in alt-key (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757589
<ubot5> bug 1757882 in structure-synth (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757882
<tsimonq2> attal-themes too, although it didn't have a Qt 4 removal bug.
<jbicha> the bot's not still silenced, is it?
<tsimonq2> Seems like it, actually.
<tsimonq2> While I'm waiting for autosyncer, I'm going to manually sync stage two Qt over the bootstrap copies.
<tsimonq2> I fully expect the autosyncer to beat me to it before I finish (build time included).
<Ukikie> Bot isn't here.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libetonyek [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libetonyek [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1:21.1.1+dfsg-2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libetonyek [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libetonyek [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libetonyek [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libetonyek [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-greenlet [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-greenlet [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jsonschema [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-greenlet [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-greenlet [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-casacore [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [1:21.1.1+dfsg-2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1.0.27-3.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biosyntax [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1.0.27-3.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [1.0.27-3.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adios [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.1-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.0.27-3.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tidy-html5 [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [2:5.6.0-6] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tidy-html5 [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [2:5.6.0-6] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tidy-html5 [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [2:5.6.0-6] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tidy-html5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [2:5.6.0-6] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volume-key [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [0.3.12-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volume-key [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [0.3.12-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volume-key [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.3.12-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volume-key [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [0.3.12-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: c-icap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: c-icap [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unbound [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1.8.1-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adios [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.13.1-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:21.1.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:21.1.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libblockdev [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-mount [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.16-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.15-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libraw [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.19.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libreoffice-dictionaries [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:6.1.3~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sane-backends [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.27-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sane-backends [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.27-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biosyntax [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:21.1.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-mount [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.16-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libraw [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.19.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sane-backends [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.27-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tidy-html5 [i386] (disco-proposed) [2:5.6.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tidy-html5 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2:5.6.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volume-key [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volume-key [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:21.1.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.15-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tidy-html5 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2:5.6.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volume-key [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libblockdev [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tidy-html5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2:5.6.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sane-backends [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.27-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volume-key [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adios [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.13.1-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adios [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.13.1-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst-ospell [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst-ospell [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipset [arm64] (disco-proposed) [6.38-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipset [i386] (disco-proposed) [6.38-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipset [s390x] (disco-proposed) [6.38-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libblockdev [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libblockdev [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-mount [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.16-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adios [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.13.1-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst-ospell [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipset [armhf] (disco-proposed) [6.38-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libblockdev [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpg-error [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.32-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-mount [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.16-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.15-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.15-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libraw [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.19.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libraw [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.19.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:21.1.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipset [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [6.38-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-mount [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.16-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.15-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libraw [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.19.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librest [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librest [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipset [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.38-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-mount [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.16-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librest [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libblockdev [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librest [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.15-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:21.1.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-gnome2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst-ospell [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cbflib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5.18+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: c-icap [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cbflib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5.18+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.450-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unbound [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1.8.1-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.450-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unbound [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.8.1-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tidy-html5 [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [2:5.6.0-6] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unbound [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [1.8.1-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tidy-html5 [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [2:5.6.0-6] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cbflib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5.18+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.0.27-3.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sane-backends [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [1.0.27-3.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.450-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volume-key [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.3.12-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volume-key [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [0.3.12-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst-ospell [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.5.0-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst-ospell [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [0.5.0-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librest [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.8.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cqrlib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cqrlib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cvector [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cvector [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unbound [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.8.1-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unbound [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [1.8.1-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: c-icap [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted c-icap [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:0.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cbflib [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5.18+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfitsio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.450-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfitsio [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.450-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cqrlib [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cvector [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst-ospell [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sane-backends [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.27-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tidy-html5 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2:5.6.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unbound [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cbflib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5.18+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfitsio [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.450-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cvector [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librest [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tidy-html5 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2:5.6.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unbound [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volume-key [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cbflib [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5.18+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst-ospell [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unbound [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cqrlib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volume-key [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sane-backends [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.27-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted c-icap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:0.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unbound [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted c-icap [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:0.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cbflib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5.18+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.450-2] (kubuntu)
<vorlon> tseliot: structure-synth wasn't removed from Debian, it was fixed
<vorlon> tsimonq2: structure-synth wasn't removed from Debian, it was fixed
<vorlon> tseliot: (sorry)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: udisks2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [2.8.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ess [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10-1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: udisks2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [2.8.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: udisks2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [2.8.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: udisks2 [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [2.8.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flpsed [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: form-history-control [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.0+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.0+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: udisks2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [2.8.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ess [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.10-1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted form-history-control [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.13.0+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted udisks2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted udisks2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flpsed [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted udisks2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted udisks2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.13.0+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted udisks2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted c-icap [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:0.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfitsio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.450-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unbound [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cbflib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5.18+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unbound [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: udisks2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [2.8.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garli [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garli [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garli [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmerlin-encoders [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmerlin-encoders [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garli [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-3] (no packageset)
<doko> infinity: I have. do you want to enable autosyncs?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.22-1] (no packageset)
<doko> vorlon: so checkbox-ng should be copied to extra-removals.txt?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmerlin-encoders [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.1-2ubuntu1.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dummydroid [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtserialbus-everywhere-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.3 [sync] (disco-proposed) [7.3.0~rc4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted udisks2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmer [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~20150903+r2013-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmerlin-encoders [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glance [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:17.0.0-0ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shotwell [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.30.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcsfml [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcsfml [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.175.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.173.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.157.21]
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, from glibc changelog:         * crypt/crypt.h: Do not declare encrypt, setkey, encrypt_r, setkey_r.
<LocutusOfBorg> how do I use setkey now? ppp is using it...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpiod [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> sign I guess I should use libgcrypt...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libisal [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.24.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.22-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA, please kick automake-1.15 again out from disco... <-- doko
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted desktop-file-utils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.23-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpodofo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted desktop-file-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.23-1ubuntu3.18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpodofo [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcsfml [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-defaults [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.45] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-defaults [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.45] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbedtls [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpodofo [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbedtls [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcsfml [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanomsg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanomsg [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neartree [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neartree [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbedtls [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-uuid [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: novnc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpodofo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opam [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opam [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garli [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garli [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openstack-cluster-installer [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [13] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ompl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+ds1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garli [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garli [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garli [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garli [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garli [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garli [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpiod [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-uuid [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openstack-cluster-installer [amd64] (disco-proposed) [13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted novnc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanomsg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-wrapper [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-wrapper [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nbdkit [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ompl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+ds1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neartree [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.166-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libisal [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.24.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbedtls [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opam [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1004.4~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ompl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+ds1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (bionic-proposed/main) [2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.3 => 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-wrapper [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanomsg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmerlin-encoders [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmerlin-encoders [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neartree [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nbdkit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pupnp-1.8 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opam [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pupnp-1.8 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ompl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+ds1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-wrapper [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pathlib2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-treetime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qcustomplot [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qrencode [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qcustomplot [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qrencode [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pupnp-1.8 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.95ubuntu0.2 => 1.0.95ubuntu0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<jbicha> could an AA demote these new-ish pkgs to universe? libblockdev-vdo-dev libblockdev-vdo2 udisks2-bcache udisks2-vdo udisks2-zram
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qcustomplot [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qrencode [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pupnp-1.8 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-interactive-markers [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-nodelet-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-interactive-markers [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-nodelet-core [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.25+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qcustomplot [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-vision-opencv [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-vision-opencv [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qrencode [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dns-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dns-parser [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-interactive-markers [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-nodelet-core [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-image-common [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-vision-opencv [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (xenial-proposed/main) [1.0.78+nmu1ubuntu1.7 => 1.0.78+nmu1ubuntu1.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skalibs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skalibs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dns-parser [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.25+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spoa [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-image-common [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-interactive-markers [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-nodelet-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-vision-opencv [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skalibs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dns-parser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.21+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.21+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.25+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.21+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: staden-io-lib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.14.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpodofo [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpodofo [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utidylib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: verbiste [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.45-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skalibs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtk-dicom [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.25+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:0.155.2917+git0a84d98-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.21+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtk-dicom [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yapps2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apriltag [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:0.155.2917+git0a84d98-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auto-dictionary-mode [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apriltag [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: check-pgactivity [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bm-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [201808-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: automake-1.15 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.15.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark-gfm [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.28.3.gfm.19-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: continuity [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180216.d8fb858-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-auto-one-to-one [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elph [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfgrib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-electronics [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: continuity [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180216.d8fb858-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elph [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: changeo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cowpatty [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark-gfm [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.28.3.gfm.19-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dump1090-mutability [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15~20180310.4a16df3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfgrib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: devpi-common [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-platform-ua [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: folding-mode-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+20170925.1538-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-defaults [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.45] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cowpatty [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ephoto [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dump1090-mutability [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15~20180310.4a16df3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-defaults [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.45] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: commons-dbcp2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eos-sdk [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20180727+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-dbus-status [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2016062301-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feersum [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.406-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freediameter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuse3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fzf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gau2grid [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-jdt-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-dbus-status [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2016062301-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freedict-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0~beta.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fzf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ephoto [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuse3 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fofix-dfsg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.121-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dxvk [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.91+ds1-14] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geomet [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.post2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-remote-desktop [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freediameter [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-azure-azure-pipeline-go [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-remote-desktop [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eos-sdk [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20180727+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dnaeon-go-vcr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180814.aafff18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-google-go-github [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [17.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-j-keck-arping [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160618.2cf9dc6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-maraino-go-mock [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180321.4c74c43-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-shibukawa-configdir [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170330.e180dbd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-cheggaaa-pb.v2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-h2non-filetype.v1 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.5+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cockroachdb-apd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gregjones-httpcache [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180305.9cad4c3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-opencontainers-runtime-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-freddierice-go-losetup.v1 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170407.fc9adea-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-evilsocket-ftrace [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-smira-go-xz [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150414.0c531f0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jimstudt-http-authentication [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20140401.3eca13d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dxvk [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.91+ds1-14] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gokey [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170602.05f83bb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-smira-go-ftp-protocol [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20140829.066b75c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grub-cloud [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hub [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.1~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intelhex [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: its-playback-time [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2017-08-30.3c40fd3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jaraco.itertools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libclass-tiny-chained-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmoox-traits-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.005-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-remote-hg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-square-go-jose.v2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: infnoise [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: its-playback-time [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2017-08-30.3c40fd3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-jwt-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.023-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-knqyf263-go-cpe [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180327.659663f6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ionit [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hub [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.1~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpkpass [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: infnoise [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbd-mariadb-perl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtshadowsocks [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libre-engine-re2-perl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libui-dialog-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.21-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lucy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: markdown-toc-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-throwing [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: le [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.5-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtshadowsocks [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburl-encode-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: megadown [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~20180705+git83c53dd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhandy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lucy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtext-wagnerfischer-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gokey [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170602.05f83bb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpkpass [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbd-mariadb-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mat2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmdebstrap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mutt-alias-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-asynckit [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gradle-apt-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libre-engine-re2-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mojo-executor [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-d3-voronoi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: le [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.5-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netconsole [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mkdocs-nature [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtk-dicom [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: equinox-p2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsonb-api [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monster-masher [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndcube [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-autolinker [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-aws4 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-caniuse-api [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-icss-replace-symbols [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jquery-ujs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lightgallery [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: javapoet [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mwic [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-autoprefixer [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-chownr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-knockout [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-npm-package-arg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-postcss-discard-comments [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-raven-js [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.22.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-qcheck [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhandy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-babel-plugin-transform-async-to-bluebird [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mongodb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.8+~3.0.2+~3.1.7+~1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-postcss-modules-values [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netty-reactive-streams [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-postcss-convert-values [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jquery-mousewheel [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-three-stl-loader [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnih [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-three-orbit-controls [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [82.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-qcheck [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl6-tap-harness [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20180415-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgstat [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pipenv [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:0.155.2917+git0a84d98-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monster-masher [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pass-tomb-basic [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+20170729+7512ad6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-guzzlehttp-psr7 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: o-saft [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.07.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: port-for [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgformatter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ortp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phyx [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.999+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: picocli [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: portio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bird-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-barbican [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [13.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgstat [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: porechop [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-trafficserver-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phyx [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.999+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-rodjek-logrotate [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: portio [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ganeti-2.15 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.15.2-11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: networking-mlnx [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:13.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packagesearch [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: photoflare [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bird-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-snmp-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-icann-tea [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git12-g365f8e3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pykwalify [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pylint-common [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: networking-baremetal [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packagesearch [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-snmp-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyagentx [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pylint-celery [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-sugar [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-backports.csv [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fastfunc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tld [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xstatic-js-yaml [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.8.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ortp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-icann-quagga [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyocd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-doubleratchet [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xstatic-angular-vis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.16.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: porechop [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-asteval [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xstatic-json2yaml [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pykwalify [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-gbulb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-0.1] (no packageset)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: There are upstream patches for PPP versus glibc.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ganeti-2.15 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.15.2-11] (no packageset)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I have them on my TODO.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppetdb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-flask [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-argon2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-persist-queue [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sphinx-feature-classification [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xeddsa [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xstatic-filesaver [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3-simpletal [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-clipr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: photoflare [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-argon2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-rfc3161ng [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xstatic-angular-uuid [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-alakazam [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-eaf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-earth [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-emoa [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gdtools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-iso [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0-17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git12-g365f8e3-3] (no packageset)
<infinity> doko: autosyncs have been on for ~20 hours, but you probably noticed that after asking. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xeddsa [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-clisymbols [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-emoa [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gsa [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fastfunc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-eaf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-kedd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yaswfp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> doko: Although, maybe not, cause I don't see an opening announcement.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-1004.4~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astroidmail [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark-gfm [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.28.3.gfm.19-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cowpatty [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elph [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtox [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-earth [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gdtools [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gsa [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-irace [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apriltag [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: continuity [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180216.d8fb858-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.11.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ini [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-metrics [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-parallelmap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-paramhelpers [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-plumber [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pracma [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfgrib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-alakazam [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-iso [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0-17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-paramhelpers [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-powerlaw [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.70.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtk-dicom [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dump1090-mutability [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15~20180310.4a16df3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-modelr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-purrrlyr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggally [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pls [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astroidmail [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eos-sdk [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20180727+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-dbus-status [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2016062301-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freediameter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fzf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtox [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ps [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-satellite [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sdmtools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-221-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-snakecase [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.62 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.62.0+dfsg-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feersum [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.406-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pcl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0~rc1+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-purrrlyr [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sdmtools [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-221-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-stanheaders [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-stringdist [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tfmpvalue [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-udunits2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ephoto [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ps [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-stringdist [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-udunits2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-xopen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-environment [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ddmetrics [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-graphql [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rbtrace [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuse3 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-stanheaders [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-xfun [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-barrier [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rbtrace [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-atoi [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-satellite [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radon [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-adler32 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tfmpvalue [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base64 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-devise-two-factor [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.11.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gokey [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170602.05f83bb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: infnoise [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpkpass [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbd-mariadb-perl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbedtls [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7-1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tmb [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-x4r [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+git20150806.c6bd9bd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-device-detector [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-remote-desktop [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: its-playback-time [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2017-08-30.3c40fd3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbedtls [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tmb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-catkin-lint [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-slow-enumerator-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-adler32 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base-x [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base64 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hub [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.1~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7-1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-io-like [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-atoi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base-x [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bit-vec [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bitflags-0.9 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-block-padding [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-build-const [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bytes [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: le [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.5-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-xdg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bit-vec [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-block-padding [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bytes [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bzip2-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cexpr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clap [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.32.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cpp-demangle [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-utils-0.2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-x4r [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+git20150806.c6bd9bd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bitflags-0.9 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bzip2-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cexpr [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-utils-0.2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-discard [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dtoa-short [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cairo-sys-rs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diff [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-tests [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-build-const [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-discard [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cpp-demangle [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-1 => 1.1.4-1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhandy [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtshadowsocks [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lucy [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-qcheck [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pcl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0~rc1+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.32.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dirs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dtoa-short [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-erased-serde [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fallible-iterator [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnih [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monster-masher [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cairo-sys-rs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dirs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-erased-serde [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-flate2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futures-cpupool [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fwdansi [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fxhash [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libre-engine-re2-perl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diff [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fallible-iterator [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futures-core [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fxhash [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-locale [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ortp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lua52-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-tests [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-keccak [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futures-cpupool [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apriltag [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: continuity [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180216.d8fb858-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elph [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgstat [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: porechop [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-snmp-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-flate2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fwdansi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libloading [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astroidmail [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packagesearch [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bird-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futures-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libloading [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-linked-hash-map [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-locale [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md5 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-3 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cowpatty [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rspamd [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lua52-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-complex [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-iter [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.37-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-opaque-debug [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pad [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phyx [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.999+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-linked-hash-map [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-iter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.37-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pad [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf-generator [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pocket-resources [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-precomputed-hash [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-procedural-masquerade [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-keccak [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-complex [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-peeking-take-while [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-podio [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-opaque-debug [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-precomputed-hash [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.62 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.62.0+dfsg-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark-gfm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.28.3.gfm.19-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eos-sdk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20180727+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-dbus-status [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2016062301-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freediameter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fzf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ganeti-2.15 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.15.2-11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: infnoise [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: photoflare [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pykwalify [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfgrib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ephoto [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuse3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-remote-desktop [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git12-g365f8e3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fastfunc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-alakazam [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-earth [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md5 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf-generator [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dump1090-mutability [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15~20180310.4a16df3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.11.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-argon2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-eaf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-peeking-take-while [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pocket-resources [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-procedural-masquerade [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quickcheck [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-workspace-hack [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ryu [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feersum [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.406-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xeddsa [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quickcheck [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ryu [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-semver-parser-0.7 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-urlencoded [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-slog [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-smallvec [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stable-deref-trait [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: its-playback-time [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2017-08-30.3c40fd3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-podio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-semver-parser-0.7 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-slog [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stable-deref-trait [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-derive [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-internal-runtime [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-string [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-take [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thin-slice [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-emoa [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-urlencoded [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-derive [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-string [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thin-slice [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thread-id [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-current-thread [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-timer [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-segmentation [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-untrusted [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-workspace-hack [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-internal-runtime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thread-id [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speg [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-take [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winapi-util [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-segmentation [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xml-rs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cct [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20170919+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hub [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.1~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: le [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.5-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhandy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnih [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libre-engine-re2-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monster-masher [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ortp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pcl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0~rc1+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gokey [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170602.05f83bb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbd-mariadb-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtshadowsocks [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-qcheck [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtox [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gsa [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-paramhelpers [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-purrrlyr [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sdmtools [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-221-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpkpass [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lucy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gdtools [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ps [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7-1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-stringdist [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tmb [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xml-rs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-yaml [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxcontrib-restbuilder [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnih [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-iso [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0-17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-stanheaders [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-udunits2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sesman [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srslte [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.06.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: teckit [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.8+ds2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tootle [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trojan [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unarr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgstat [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tfmpvalue [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srslte [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.06.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: teckit [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.8+ds2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trojan [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vitetris [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.57.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc-plugin-bittorrent [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: webdis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wl-clipboard [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.20181003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlunzip [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-satellite [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syndie [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.107b-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unarr [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc-plugin-bittorrent [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlunzip [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: znc-backlog [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20170713-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-yaml [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vitetris [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.57.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: znc-backlog [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20170713-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tootle [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zram-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wl-clipboard [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.20181003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dummydroid [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ganeti-2.15 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.15.2-11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: photoflare [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: porechop [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-snmp-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pykwalify [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fastfunc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-alakazam [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-earth [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gsa [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-emf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phyx [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.999+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git12-g365f8e3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xeddsa [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-x4r [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+git20150806.c6bd9bd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rbtrace [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-atoi [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base-x [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bit-vec [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packagesearch [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-argon2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-iso [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0-17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-adler32 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base64 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-block-padding [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bytes [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cairo-sys-rs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clap [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.32.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-utils-0.2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bird-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rspamd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bitflags-0.9 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bzip2-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cpp-demangle [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: webdis [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ycmd [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+20181101+git600f54d-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-eaf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-build-const [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sleef [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ycmd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+20181101+git600f54d-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cexpr [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.62 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.62.0+dfsg-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtserialbus-everywhere-src [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-emoa [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-paramhelpers [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-purrrlyr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sdmtools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-221-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-stanheaders [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tfmpvalue [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diff [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-discard [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-11 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gdtools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-satellite [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-stringdist [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dirs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-tests [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fallible-iterator [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futures-core [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fwdansi [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtserialbus-everywhere-src [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dtoa-short [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sleef [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ps [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-erased-serde [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-udunits2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futures-cpupool [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-system-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:8.1.0+r23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.62 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.62.0+dfsg-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7-1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-x4r [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+git20150806.c6bd9bd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-adler32 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base64 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bitflags-0.9 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-build-const [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bzip2-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-system-core [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:8.1.0+r23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tmb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-atoi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bit-vec [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bytes [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fxhash [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-keccak [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-locale [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md5 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.11.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base-x [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-flate2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libloading [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lua52-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-complex [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rbtrace [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-block-padding [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-linked-hash-map [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cairo-sys-rs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-clap [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.32.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-diff [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-discard [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-tests [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fallible-iterator [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futures-cpupool [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fxhash [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cexpr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dirs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-erased-serde [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futures-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-3 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-opaque-debug [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-peeking-take-while [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-podio [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-procedural-masquerade [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cpp-demangle [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-flate2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-iter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.37-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf-generator [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-precomputed-hash [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-workspace-hack [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-semver-parser-0.7 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-slog [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dtoa-short [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pad [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quickcheck [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-urlencoded [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fwdansi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ryu [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pocket-resources [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-smallvec [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> so Rust is like the new nodejs?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsmpp34 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-11 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rheolef [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-keccak [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-locale [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-complex [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-opaque-debug [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsmpp34 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-linked-hash-map [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-iter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.37-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-peeking-take-while [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-podio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-procedural-masquerade [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-derive [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rheolef [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lua52-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pad [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pocket-resources [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stable-deref-trait [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-string [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thin-slice [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-current-thread [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-segmentation [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-want [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libloading [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf-generator [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-internal-runtime [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thread-id [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-untrusted [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-x11 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-take [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winapi-util [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-precomputed-hash [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xml-rs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-timer [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-quickcheck [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ryu [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-urlencoded [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-smallvec [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-derive [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-string [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thin-slice [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-current-thread [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srslte [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.06.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-semver-parser-0.7 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stable-deref-trait [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-take [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sleef [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tootle [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unarr [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc-plugin-bittorrent [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wl-clipboard [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.20181003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: znc-backlog [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20170713-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-workspace-hack [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-internal-runtime [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: teckit [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.8+ds2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vitetris [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.57.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlunzip [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-slog [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trojan [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thread-id [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: webdis [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanomsg [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-timer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-untrusted [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-winapi-util [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xml-rs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srslte [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.06.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-tss [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unarr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlunzip [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-11 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-want [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trojan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ycmd [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+20181101+git600f54d-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-segmentation [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tootle [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-x11 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vitetris [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.57.2-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, ack
<LocutusOfBorg> https://github.com/paulusmack/ppp/issues/93
<gitbot> paulusmack issue 93 in ppp "Use openssl instead of the libcrypt for DES (glibc dropped libcrypt)" [Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> I can do them probably
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arduino-builder [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtfabric [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180808-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-serializer-rdfa-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnbcompat [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180822-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librdf-trinex-compatibility-attean-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.100-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvidstab [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: localslackirc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lsmount [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neartree [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtserialbus-everywhere-src [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arduino-builder [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnativecall-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.006-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-regexp-pattern-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lsmount [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neartree [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sleef [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc-plugin-bittorrent [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wl-clipboard [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.20181003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: znc-backlog [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20170713-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json-editor.js [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.28+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvidstab [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-kdl-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: webdis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnbcompat [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180822-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-tss [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nbdkit [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: That's the one.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ycmd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+20181101+git600f54d-0.1] (no packageset)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Successfully used by at least one other distro at https://github.com/atweiden/voidpkgs/commit/0073cf191c256013b0fcb112617a4c1d3940fe03
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: And by openembedded at https://patches.openembedded.org/patch/153327/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfgrib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupd-i386-signed [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.4+1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neutron-tempest-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-axios [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-sedlex [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.99.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynwb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-djangosaml2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-httptools [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-kdl-parser [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: taptempo [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfgrib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-asap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-sedlex [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.99.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-httptools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sbws [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mini-httpd-run [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-csp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-postcss-reporter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rheolef [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfgrib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hamlib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opa-ff [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.7.0.0.133+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-mysql [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.3 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.3.0~rc4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qiskit-terra [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: taptempo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wcslib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfgrib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opa-fm [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.7.0.0.141+dfsg.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-11 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wcslib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hamlib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tao-pegtl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-mysql [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-laser-geometry [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tao-pegtl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hamlib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsmpp34 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poliastro [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.3.0~rc4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hamlib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsmpp34 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opam [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjazz [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [20180522-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-graphiql-rails [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [1.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unrar-nonfree [i386] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [1:5.6.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hfst [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opam [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unrar-nonfree [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [1:5.6.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-settings-legacy-390xx [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [390.48-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjazz [i386] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [20180522-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-legacy-390xx [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [390.87-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.3.0~rc4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xemacs21 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [21.4.24-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-settings-legacy-390xx [i386] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [390.48-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xemacs21 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [21.4.24-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-tss [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.1, Cosmic 18.10 | Archive: Open | Disco Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arduino-builder [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnbcompat [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180822-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvidstab [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lsmount [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-legacy-390xx [i386] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [390.87-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-tss [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arduino-builder [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvidstab [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wcslib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnbcompat [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180822-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu-contrib [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [1.2.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lsmount [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-sedlex [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.99.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-mysql [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-httptools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tao-pegtl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: taptempo [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-sedlex [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.99.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-httptools [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wcslib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-mysql [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: taptempo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjazz [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [20180522-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tao-pegtl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unrar-nonfree [s390x] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [1:5.6.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xemacs21 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [21.4.24-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rheolef [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xemacs21 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [21.4.24-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unrar-nonfree [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [1:5.6.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngspice [s390x] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [29-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjazz [s390x] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [20180522-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu-contrib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [1.2.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ompl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+ds1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-wrapper [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngspice [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [29-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-wrapper [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ompl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+ds1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngspice [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [29-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngspice [i386] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [29-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> mfo, node-mimes-types merge please?
<mfo> LocutusOfBorg, sorry?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.3 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.3.0~rc4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (trusty-proposed/main) [1.0.59ubuntu0.11 => 1.0.59ubuntu0.12] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> mfo, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/node-mime-types
<LocutusOfBorg> arent your the last uploader?
<LocutusOfBorg> unless you are a different mfo indeed
<mfo> LocutusOfBorg, yes that's me :) i just didnt get what the request is, can you clarify, please?
<LocutusOfBorg> oh well, maybe we can just sync it from debian
<LocutusOfBorg> because seems that debian applied the delta
 * LocutusOfBorg does sync it
<mfo> LocutusOfBorg, i guess that may be simpler.  i'm from SEG.  i don't have upload rights, etc.  i can make a debdiff and submit, and ask soemeone else from SEG to sponsor, or look for someone else.
<mfo> ah ok. thanks.
<LocutusOfBorg> mfo, usually the last uploader is responsible for merging new debian releases of "his" package
<LocutusOfBorg> in case you can't upload, ping me or somebody else with a diff :)
<mfo> LocutusOfBorg, hm. i'm relatively new to Canonical. does that process/requirement apply to non-foundation/server teams as well?
<LocutusOfBorg> you should take care of what you are listed in https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html and https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<LocutusOfBorg> because if you are the last uploader and you forget about them, other people might need new releases and be blocked by you
<LocutusOfBorg> in this case other node modules are blocked by it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> also please consider doing libuv1
<LocutusOfBorg> in this case it is syncable too, good job in forwarding and getting patches accepted by debian! :D
<LocutusOfBorg> slow publisher is slow
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
<mfo> LocutusOfBorg, thanks for the URLs and syncing. i'll take a look and keep that in mind in the future.
<infinity> mfo: It's not Canonical procress, but Ubuntu community in general.  We tend to respect TIL (touched-it-last) on packages to not step on toes.  If you are fixing things and don't want to have to worry about TIL, your best option is to get the fixed in Debian and then have someone sync over to remove the delta.
<infinity> s/fixed/fixes/
<mfo> infinity, ah, thanks for clarifying.
<jbicha> infinity: please look into removing php-defaults 68 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-defaults/68ubuntu1/+build/15641262
<jbicha> context is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-defaults/68ubuntu1 & bug 1636666
<ubot5> bug 1636666 in pcre2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] pcre2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636666
<jbicha> I'm hoping we allow pcre2 in main this cycle but we'll need to discuss that a bit more first
<infinity> jbicha: Erm, is the contention that php 7.3 *must* have pcre2, or...?
<infinity> jbicha: As in, why are we rolling it back?
<jbicha> that bug says that php7.3 (upstream) requires pcre2
<jbicha> if so, I think it's a strong argument to finally let pcre2 in to main but it's the weekend (long weekend for some) now
<vorlon> doko: I don't think I would use extra-removals.txt for checkbox-ng, because neither checkbox-ng nor plainbox are from Debian... so they would never just "come back"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pupnp-1.8 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyalsaaudio [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pupnp-1.8 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyalsaaudio [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> jbicha: Yeah, I think it's about time to re-examine pcre2 in main as well, but I'm not on the MIR team.
<infinity> jbicha: Doing the removal/revert for now, I hope not too many things built using the new -defaults that need sorting out.
<jbicha> php7.3 itself is stuck in the new queue so I'm guessing we may be alright there
<infinity> Excellent.
<infinity> Actually, did we need your revert upload, then?
<infinity> Unfortunately, too late, I retried it. :/
<infinity> But we could have just deleted 68 and 68ubuntu1 and then copied 68 back in later.  Oh well.
<jbicha> I think we need at least something with an *ubuntu* version number to prevent autosync
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygame [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.4.post1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygame [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.4.post1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qcustomplot [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qcustomplot [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (trusty-proposed/main) [204-5ubuntu20.28 => 204-5ubuntu20.29] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qrencode [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qrencode [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: command-not-found (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.10.0~pre1 => 18.10.0~pre2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted command-not-found [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.10.0~pre2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-interactive-markers [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-nodelet-core [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-nodelet-core [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-interactive-markers [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.4-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/afl/2.52b-4/+build/15624995 I didn't think the purpose of afl was to fuzz the compiler itself
<vorlon> rbalint, doko: either of you know much about afl and its use of clang?  It seems to hard-code specific versions of clang; currently blocks removal of clang-4.0 which Debian has removed, and also ftbfs with clang-6 in -proposed
<vorlon> (maybe it should just use clang?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-image-common [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-image-common [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dns-parser [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dns-parser [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.25+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> apparently new-binary-debian-universe does not scale well to 1100+ entries in the queue
<vorlon> starts to work a bit better if I fix it to not listify the very lovely yield output of the inner function
<infinity> vorlon: I do hope you're running it from snakefruit.  It performs veeeeery poorly over the interwebs when the queue is this long.
<infinity> vorlon: (I was going to wait a few hours for ARM to catch up before running it, so most things would be in sync and we wouldn't accidentally get any half transitions)
<vorlon> infinity: no, I'm running it locally; and it's working much better now that I made the abovementioned change
<vorlon> it might still take a while, but at least it's not trying to figure out all 1100+ packages first before it starts processing
<vorlon> interestingly, this is reverting a change cjwatson made in 2014 saying that collecting all the information first "makes the tool more comfortable to use"
<vorlon> I'm guessing that's for interactive mode rather than batch mode
<infinity> For interactive, it's much more comfy to collect it all first, yes.
<infinity> You can take a long coffee beak while it thinks, then go through all the things.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.12.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qcustomplot [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.18.25+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qrencode [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometry [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.12.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-image-common [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.11.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-interactive-markers [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.11.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-nodelet-core [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.9.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qcustomplot [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-image-common [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.11.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-nodelet-core [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dns-parser [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
<vorlon> right, but I don't think we should optimize for me manually holding down the y key ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-users [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-h2non-filetype.v1 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.5+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtshadowsocks [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.12.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometry [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.12.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-users [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhandy [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jquery-ujs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fastfunc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xstatic-filesaver [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qcustomplot [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qrencode [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dns-parser [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-three-stl-loader [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qrencode [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-environment [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dirs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:0.155.2917+git0a84d98-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-interactive-markers [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.11.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-chownr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.25+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> vorlon, oh, so that's how one does new queue review. ok.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-barrier [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eos-sdk [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20180727+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-eaf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pcl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0~rc1+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<infinity> xnox: We don't review things from Debian.
<vorlon> xnox: new-binary-debian-new is specifically for Debian syncs
<infinity> xnox: We trust them implicitly.
<vorlon> -universe
<xnox> i know.
<xnox> still funny =)
<vorlon> it has a batch mode.  I never not use it.
<infinity> vorlon: Anyhow, my concern about half-transitions still stands. :/
<infinity> vorlon: The problem with running it in the middle of a big autosync is we might end up having to unbreak a confusing world if a library built on 4/6 arches is accepted.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arduino-builder [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arduino-builder [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtfabric [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20180808-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-serializer-rdfa-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnbcompat [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20180822-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnbcompat [s390x] (disco-proposed) [20180822-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvidstab [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lsmount [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nanomsg [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ngspice [amd64] (disco-proposed) [29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arduino-builder [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json-editor.js [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.28+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnbcompat [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [20180822-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvidstab [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nbdkit [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ngspice [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-legacy-390xx [i386] (disco-proposed) [390.87-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-sedlex [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.99.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ompl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0+ds1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arduino-builder [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librdf-trinex-compatibility-attean-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.100-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ngspice [i386] (disco-proposed) [29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-sedlex [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.99.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjazz [s390x] (disco-proposed) [20180522-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-mysql [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-wrapper [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pupnp-1.8 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnativecall-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.006-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ngspice [s390x] (disco-proposed) [29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjazz [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [20180522-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-wrapper [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.3 [i386] (disco-proposed) [7.3.0~rc4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyalsaaudio [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygame [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.4.post1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-httptools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rheolef [i386] (disco-proposed) [7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sleef [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lsmount [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-mysql [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pupnp-1.8 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:1.8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygame [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.9.4.post1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xml-rs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu-contrib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tao-pegtl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted taptempo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tootle [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-tss [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ompl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0+ds1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyalsaaudio [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srslte [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18.06.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tao-pegtl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-tss [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trojan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unrar-nonfree [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:5.6.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vitetris [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.57.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wcslib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [6.2-1]
<jbicha> 🙈
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-httptools [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unarr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wl-clipboard [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0.20181003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: changeo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cowpatty [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.8-2] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> vorlon: The other reason I like it this way is that it's needed in order to group by package so you only have to say yes once to accept all architectures (or more easily see that some arches are missing).  I should probably commit that patch one of these days ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhandy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libre-engine-re2-perl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburl-encode-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanomsg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ompl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+ds1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted taptempo [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xemacs21 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [21.4.24-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: le [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.5-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: networking-baremetal [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-wrapper [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pylint-common [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gdtools [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-purrrlyr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-x4r [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+git20150806.c6bd9bd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc-plugin-bittorrent [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtshadowsocks [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ortp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyocd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-stanheaders [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-image-common [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-adler32 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-keccak [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-timer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-segmentation [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark-gfm [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.28.3.gfm.19-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pylint-celery [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bzip2-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-segmentation [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skalibs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tao-pegtl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-nodelet-core [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-metrics [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skalibs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-linked-hash-map [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wcslib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.2-1] (kubuntu)
<cjwatson> We could make it not do that in --confirm-all mode though, sure.
<infinity> cjwatson: Re: grouping by arch: maybe a nice (even default?) mode would be batch-but-only-accept-if-all-arches-present.
<infinity> cjwatson: Then one could do a second pass to examine cases where that's not true.
<cjwatson> Possibly, though it would require extra intelligence to do that examination (I don't have that locally).
<cjwatson> Just-amd64 is of course common so you'd need to work out arch: all, and then you have intentionally arch-limited cases or ones that aren't regressions.
<infinity> cjwatson: It's one query to find the supported arches for a series, then it's a simple if arch-indep, done, if arch-dep, count?
<cjwatson> Something like that I suppose.
<infinity> cjwatson: Sure, I didn't mean adding logic to check for arch restrictions.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-system-core [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:8.1.0+r23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.11.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtserialbus-everywhere-src [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gdtools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ps [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-satellite [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7-1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-stanheaders [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tmb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.7.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.62 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.62.0+dfsg-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-11 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-paramhelpers [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sdmtools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1-221-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-stringdist [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rheolef [s390x] (disco-proposed) [7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-adler32 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-base64 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bitflags-0.9 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-purrrlyr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-x4r [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1+git20150806.c6bd9bd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-atoi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bit-vec [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dirs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-erased-serde [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-flate2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-futures-core [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fwdansi [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-emoa [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5-0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rbtrace [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-block-padding [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fallible-iterator [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-futures-cpupool [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libloading [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-peeking-take-while [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-podio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.15.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-tests [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fxhash [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-linked-hash-map [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pocket-resources [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-procedural-masquerade [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-workspace-hack [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-semver-parser-0.7 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-slog [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stable-deref-trait [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-base-x [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-keccak [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-precomputed-hash [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ryu [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-smallvec [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stdweb-internal-runtime [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-take [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thread-id [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-timer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-untrusted [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-futf [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-quickcheck [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winapi-util [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sleef [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speg [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted teckit [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.5.8+ds2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trojan [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vitetris [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.57.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted webdis [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-urlencoded [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-want [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tootle [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc-plugin-bittorrent [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xlunzip [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted znc-backlog [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.20170713-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cct [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20170919+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-electronics [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dxvk [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.91+ds1-14] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-current-thread [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srslte [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18.06.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wl-clipboard [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.20181003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: automake-1.15 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.15.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-auto-one-to-one [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fzf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-knqyf263-go-cpe [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180327.659663f6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmoox-traits-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.005-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-x11 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.18.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ycmd [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0+20181101+git600f54d-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuse3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: infnoise [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpodofo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-qcheck [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phyx [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.999+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: porechop [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-argon2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unarr [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gokey [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170602.05f83bb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbedtls [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgstat [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bird-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xeddsa [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-iso [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0-17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-paramhelpers [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tmb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: check-pgactivity [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fastfunc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-modelr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-stringdist [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bit-vec [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-build-const [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lua52-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-irace [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libloading [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-iter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.37-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-workspace-hack [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-internal-runtime [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srslte [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.06.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: picocli [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-block-padding [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-string [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
<Ukikie> < jbicha> I'm hoping we allow pcre2 in main this cycle ...
<Ukikie> The MIR has been more a joke than anything else though, since the whole time it was in main.  If anything, I think the point is to encourage more packages to bundle it.
<jbicha> just don't tell anyone you bundled it 🙊
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eos-sdk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0~git20180727+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feersum [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.406-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fuse3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.11.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-remote-desktop [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted infnoise [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-snmp-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyepl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0+git12-g365f8e3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-argon2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fastfunc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ephoto [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fzf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.17.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gokey [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20170602.05f83bb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyepl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0+git12-g365f8e3-3]
<vorlon> Ukikie: what do you mean, "it was in main"?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-argon2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-xeddsa [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-alakazam [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-eaf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-earth [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-emoa [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5-0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freediameter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted its-playback-time [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2017-08-30.3c40fd3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fastfunc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-alakazam [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-earth [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-iso [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0-17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-base64 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bitflags-0.9 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-build-const [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ganeti-2.15 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.15.2-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-xeddsa [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rspamd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-block-padding [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bzip2-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cexpr [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cpp-demangle [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-diff [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dtoa-short [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pykwalify [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gsa [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bytes [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clap [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.32.0-2]
<jbicha> 🙉
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-discard [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf-generator [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-quickcheck [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-workspace-hack [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-urlencoded [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thread-id [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bit-vec [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-procedural-masquerade [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stable-deref-trait [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stdweb-internal-runtime [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thread-id [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-current-thread [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-timer [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-segmentation [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-untrusted [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-want [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-utils-0.2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stdweb-derive [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-current-thread [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-segmentation [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
<Ukikie> vorlon: qt5 bundles it, that's a change from Debian since pcre2 isn't in main.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-want [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winapi-util [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-x11 [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.18.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xml-rs [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinx-autobuild [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-urlencoded [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-timer [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-winapi-util [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xml-rs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speg [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apriltag [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astroidmail [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-remote-hg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: its-playback-time [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2017-08-30.3c40fd3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-jwt-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.023-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thin-slice [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-x11 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.18.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ycmd [i386] (disco-proposed) [0+20181101+git600f54d-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auto-dictionary-mode [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libclass-tiny-chained-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnih [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lucy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanomsg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-untrusted [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apriltag [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcsfml [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbedtls [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-guzzlehttp-psr7 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-alakazam [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gsa [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-5] (no packageset)
<vorlon> Ukikie: well this should have been fixed last cycle, but qt5 will be dropping out of main for disco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-yaml [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libre-engine-re2-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-qcheck [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lua52-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:0.155.2917+git0a84d98-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-device-detector [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vitetris [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.57.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fwdansi [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> vorlon: It's been bundled in Qt for years, this isn't just a cosmic thing.
<Ukikie> vorlon: That's good at least, fixes the inconsistency.  Though I'd be more happy if vte were to follow.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfgrib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dump1090-mutability [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.15~20180310.4a16df3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-remote-desktop [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hub [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted its-playback-time [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2017-08-30.3c40fd3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted le [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.16.5-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhandy [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libre-engine-re2-perl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbedtls [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.13.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pcl [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0~rc1+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark-gfm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.28.3.gfm.19-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gokey [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20170602.05f83bb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpkpass [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18.08.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtshadowsocks [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbedtls [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.13.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7-1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tmb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-x4r [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1+git20150806.c6bd9bd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-catkin-lint [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-io-like [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.11.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdbd-mariadb-perl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.00-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sphinx-feature-classification [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tmb [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.7.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-device-detector [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-xdg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-atoi [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-base-x [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-base64 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted infnoise [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sf [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7-1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-slow-enumerator-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-atoi [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-base-x [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bit-vec [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bitflags-0.9 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-block-padding [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-build-const [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bytes [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lucy [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-adler32 [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bit-vec [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-block-padding [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bytes [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bzip2-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cexpr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clap [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.32.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cpp-demangle [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-utils-0.2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-x4r [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1+git20150806.c6bd9bd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bitflags-0.9 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bzip2-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cexpr [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-utils-0.2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-diff [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dirs [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-discard [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dtoa-short [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-tests [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cairo-sys-rs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fxhash [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-slog [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-defaults [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.45] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-emoa [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fallible-iterator [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cpp-demangle [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-futf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stable-deref-trait [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ortp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fxhash [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dtoa-short [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eos-sdk [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20180727+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-quickcheck [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-graphql [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> vorlon: hmm, mozc-utils-gui still wants Qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ganeti-2.15 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.15.2-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnih [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted networking-mlnx [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:13.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ortp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packagesearch [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.7.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgstat [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted photoflare [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.5.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phyx [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.999+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted porechop [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted port-for [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ganeti-2.15 [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.15.2-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-qcheck [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packagesearch [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.7.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phyx [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.999+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted porechop [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted portio [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-bird-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-snmp-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-barbican [amd64] (disco-proposed) [13.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-icann-tea [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted networking-baremetal [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted photoflare [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted portio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-snmp-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-icann-quagga [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppetdb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyepl [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0+git12-g365f8e3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pykwalify [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pylint-common [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-flask [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ortp [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-bird-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-rodjek-logrotate [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pykwalify [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyocd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.12.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-argon2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-backports.csv [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fastfunc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-gbulb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.1-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-rfc3161ng [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted picocli [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyagentx [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-sugar [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-3]
<vorlon> jbicha: yes, and the Desktop Team should sort that out, presumably by dropping the Recommends on mozc-utils-gui
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-doubleratchet [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-persist-queue [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-xeddsa [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-xstatic-angular-uuid [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-xstatic-filesaver [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-xstatic-json2yaml [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3-simpletal [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-trafficserver-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-asteval [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [6.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-freddierice-go-losetup.v1 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170407.fc9adea-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-icss-replace-symbols [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: o-saft [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.07.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fastfunc [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-emoa [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5-0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-defaults [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.45] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-raven-js [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.22.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qcustomplot [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qrencode [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtk-dicom [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-xstatic-js-yaml [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.8.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.25+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:0.155.2917+git0a84d98-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: equinox-p2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qbs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndcube [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.21+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> vorlon: Qt 5 dropping out of Main> Oh, really? Cool.
<tsimonq2> TIL.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfgrib [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted commons-dbcp2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
<tsimonq2> Hopefully we can get Qt 4 out of Universe. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted devpi-common [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dump1090-mutability [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.15~20180310.4a16df3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-jdt-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eos-sdk [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0~git20180727+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ephoto [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-dbus-status [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2016062301-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feersum [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.406-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted folding-mode-el [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0+20170925.1538-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark-gfm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.28.3.gfm.19-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dump1090-mutability [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.15~20180310.4a16df3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-platform-ua [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ephoto [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fofix-dfsg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.121-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freediameter [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fuse3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fzf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.17.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gau2grid [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-remote-hg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cowpatty [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eos-sdk [i386] (disco-proposed) [0~git20180727+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freediameter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fuse3 [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geomet [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0.post2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-remote-desktop [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cockroachdb-apd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-evilsocket-ftrace [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gregjones-httpcache [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180305.9cad4c3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jimstudt-http-authentication [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20140401.3eca13d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dxvk [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.91+ds1-14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freedict-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0~beta.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-remote-desktop [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dnaeon-go-vcr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180814.aafff18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-j-keck-arping [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20160618.2cf9dc6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-opencontainers-runtime-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-smira-go-ftp-protocol [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20140829.066b75c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-cheggaaa-pb.v2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-h2non-filetype.v1 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grub-cloud [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-dbus-status [i386] (disco-proposed) [2016062301-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-azure-azure-pipeline-go [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-maraino-go-mock [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180321.4c74c43-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-smira-go-xz [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20150414.0c531f0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-square-go-jose.v2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hub [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ionit [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted its-playback-time [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2017-08-30.3c40fd3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-defaults [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lttoolbox [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fzf [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.17.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-shibukawa-configdir [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20170330.e180dbd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hub [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted its-playback-time [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2017-08-30.3c40fd3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lttoolbox [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-guzzlehttp-psr7 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2:0.155.2917+git0a84d98-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apriltag [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intelhex [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-google-go-github [amd64] (disco-proposed) [17.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jaraco.itertools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neartree [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qrencode [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-vision-opencv [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sollya [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-defaults [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libclass-tiny-chained-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qcustomplot [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-vision-opencv [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbedtls [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:0.155.2917+git0a84d98-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted automake-1.15 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.15.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted changeo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark-gfm [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.28.3.gfm.19-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted continuity [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180216.d8fb858-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-electronics [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elph [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hiredis [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-wrapper [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfgrib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted continuity [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180216.d8fb858-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-auto-one-to-one [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pupnp-1.8 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:1.8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-treetime [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted check-pgactivity [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elph [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pathlib2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.12.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.12.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qcustomplot [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qcustomplot [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qrencode [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cowpatty [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pupnp-1.8 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:1.8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.12.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qcustomplot [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.18.25+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qrencode [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometry [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.12.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-interactive-markers [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.11.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hiredis [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qbs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.12.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qrencode [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-interactive-markers [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.11.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-nodelet-core [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.9.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-vision-opencv [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.13.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dns-parser [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu-dist [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qrencode [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-nodelet-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-users [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neartree [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dns-parser [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.21+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [arm64] (disco-proposed) [6.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmerlin-encoders [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lttoolbox [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nanomsg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nbdkit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neartree [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ompl [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0+ds1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ompl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0+ds1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [armhf] (disco-proposed) [6.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmerlin-encoders [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nanomsg [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neartree [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ompl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0+ds1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opam [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-wrapper [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.166-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pupnp-1.8 [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:1.8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nbdkit [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opam [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-wrapper [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pupnp-1.8 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbedtls [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.13.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmerlin-encoders [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-wrapper [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-legacy-390xx [amd64] (disco-proposed) [390.87-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.21+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skalibs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18.08.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-tss [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.21+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18.08.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xemacs21 [i386] (disco-proposed) [21.4.24-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skalibs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sollya [arm64] (disco-proposed) [7.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfgrib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfgrib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hamlib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hamlib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsmpp34 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neutron-tempest-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-settings-legacy-390xx [i386] (disco-proposed) [390.48-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opa-ff [amd64] (disco-proposed) [10.7.0.0.133+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfgrib [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hamlib [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hfst [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-sedlex [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.99.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opam [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjazz [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20180522-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-mysql [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [7.3.0~rc4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.3 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [7.3.0~rc4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfgrib [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsmpp34 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opa-fm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [10.7.0.0.141+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjazz [i386] (disco-proposed) [20180522-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [7.3.0~rc4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-11 [i386] (disco-proposed) [11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-httptools [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-laser-geometry [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.4-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sbws [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tao-pegtl [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hamlib [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opam [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poliastro [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.11.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qiskit-terra [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tao-pegtl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted taptempo [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unrar-nonfree [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:5.6.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wcslib [i386] (disco-proposed) [6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-emf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ganeti-2.15 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.15.2-11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-settings-legacy-390xx [amd64] (disco-proposed) [390.48-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynwb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted taptempo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wcslib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ephoto [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcsfml [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netty-reactive-streams [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-babel-plugin-transform-async-to-bluebird [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-mysql [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unrar-nonfree [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:5.6.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmerlin-encoders [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcsfml [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-autoprefixer [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-d3-voronoi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packagesearch [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bird-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tfmpvalue [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-graphiql-rails [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-caniuse-api [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: porechop [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-stanheaders [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.0-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> can we just turn off queuebot please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-x4r [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+git20150806.c6bd9bd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-procedural-masquerade [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sleef [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-snakecase [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> ok, ran ignore command
<xnox> but will like probably forget about it, and will not be able to unignore it later.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-system-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:8.1.0+r23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-emf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ganeti-2.15 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.15.2-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnih [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvidstab [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lsmount [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monster-masher [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-asap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-postcss-reporter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ortp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dummydroid [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnbcompat [i386] (disco-proposed) [20180822-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lsmount [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neartree [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-sedlex [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.99.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgstat [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phyx [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.999+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-bird-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-djangosaml2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.17.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtserialbus-everywhere-src [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd-i386-signed [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4+1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mini-httpd-run [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packagesearch [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.7.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted porechop [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-httptools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tmb [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.7.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-x4r [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1+git20150806.c6bd9bd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-kdl-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.13.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rbtrace [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-atoi [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnih [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted photoflare [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.5.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sf [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7-1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rheolef [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-adler32 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-base-x [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsqlite3-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lua52-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mime [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tootle [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-axios [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.17.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-udunits2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-locale [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sleef [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc-plugin-bittorrent [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ycmd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0+20181101+git600f54d-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted znc-backlog [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.20170713-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apriltag [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gokey [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170602.05f83bb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-csp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-build-const [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trojan [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ycmd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0+20181101+git600f54d-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astroidmail [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jaraco.itertools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtshadowsocks [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-md5 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpkpass [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fallible-iterator [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pocket-resources [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: teckit [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.8+ds2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlunzip [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted znc-backlog [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.20170713-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cairo-sys-rs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syndie [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.107b-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monster-masher [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unarr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-keccak [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.62 [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.62.0+dfsg-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fzf [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.17.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted le [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.16.5-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhandy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libre-engine-re2-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-qcheck [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ortp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-paramhelpers [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-purrrlyr [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sdmtools [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1-221-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cct [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20170919+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdbd-mariadb-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.00-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lucy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pcl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0~rc1+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-satellite [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-stanheaders [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tfmpvalue [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-graphql [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fallible-iterator [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-futures-cpupool [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpkpass [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18.08.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-qcheck [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.15.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tfmpvalue [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-futf [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-yaml [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srslte [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.06.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted teckit [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.8+ds2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tootle [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unarr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtshadowsocks [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-stringdist [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fxhash [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syndie [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.107b-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trojan [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vitetris [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.57.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc-plugin-bittorrent [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wl-clipboard [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.20181003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xlunzip [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zram-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ps [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srslte [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.06.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unarr [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted webdis [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xlunzip [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpkpass [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netconsole [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtox [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.32.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vitetris [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.57.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-asynckit [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ps [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sdmtools [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-221-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-opaque-debug [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted teckit [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.5.8+ds2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mutt-alias-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-3 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astroidmail [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dump1090-mutability [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.15~20180310.4a16df3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eos-sdk [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0~git20180727+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-dbus-status [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2016062301-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freediameter [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pcl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0~rc1+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtox [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ini [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-pracma [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ps [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cowpatty [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ephoto [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fuse3 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggally [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ps [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-satellite [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sdmtools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-221-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-snakecase [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spp [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.15.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-stanheaders [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elph [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtox [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-purrrlyr [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sdmtools [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1-221-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-stanheaders [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-stringdist [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-udunits2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-xfun [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radon [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-barrier [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feersum [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.406-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-satellite [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-stringdist [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-udunits2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-environment [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rbtrace [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.0.0.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-raven-js [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.22.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-powerlaw [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.70.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tfmpvalue [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ddmetrics [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcsfml [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanomsg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: o-saft [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.07.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtk-dicom [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yapps2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.15.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.0.0.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-three-orbit-controls [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [82.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-xopen [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pass-tomb-basic [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+20170729+7512ad6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yuma123 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apriltag [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astroidmail [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfgrib [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted continuity [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180216.d8fb858-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.11.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-knqyf263-go-cpe [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180327.659663f6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jaraco.itertools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libclass-tiny-chained-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.004-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzorpll [arm64] (disco-proposed) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-alakazam [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apriltag [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark-gfm [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.28.3.gfm.19-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gokey [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20170602.05f83bb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpkpass [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.08.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzorpll [armhf] (disco-proposed) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gsa [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-iso [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0-17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-modelr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-paramhelpers [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bm-el [amd64] (disco-proposed) [201808-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intelhex [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-earth [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-irace [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-parallelmap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-pls [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.7-0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-purrrlyr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vtk-dicom [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [i386] (disco-proposed) [2:0.155.2917+git0a84d98-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dxvk [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.91+ds1-14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gdtools [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-paramhelpers [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18.08.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmerlin-encoders [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mkdocs-nature [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mutt-alias-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-nodelet-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-jwt-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.023-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-plumber [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmerlin-encoders [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmdebstrap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-metrics [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gokey [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170602.05f83bb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weston [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-image-common [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apriltag [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmocore [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libplacebo [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpodofo [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9.6+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtins [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.18.25+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdl-kitchensink [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.21+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skalibs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18.08.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auto-dictionary-mode [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpodofo [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.6+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.18.25+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.21+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.08.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utidylib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish [i386] (disco-proposed) [6.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vtk-dicom [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weston [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libplacebo [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-users [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted staden-io-lib [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.14.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vtk-dicom [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2:0.155.2917+git0a84d98-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yapps2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yuma123 [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtins [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu-dist [s390x] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weston [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yuma123 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbedtls [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.21+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted verbiste [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.45-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmocore [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-image-common [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.11.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-nodelet-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.9.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-vision-opencv [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.13.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dns-parser [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdl-kitchensink [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdl-kitchensink [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skalibs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.18.25+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-interactive-markers [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.11.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-users [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.21+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skalibs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spoa [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu-dist [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometry [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.12.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dns-parser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skalibs [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmerlin-encoders [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcsfml [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-vision-opencv [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.13.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.08.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdl-kitchensink [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu-dist [i386] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [8.0.0.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-regexp-pattern-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.004-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted localslackirc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-timer [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu-dist [arm64] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted znc-backlog [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.20170713-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-interactive-markers [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [s390x] (disco-proposed) [8.0.0.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neartree [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu-dist [armhf] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-nodelet-core [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvidstab [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-segmentation [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsmpp34 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-11 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-keccak [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsqlite3-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-locale [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-md5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nom-3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-complex [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-opaque-debug [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stdweb-derive [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsmpp34 [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libloading [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lua52-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pad [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-take [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thread-id [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.62 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.62.0+dfsg-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbedtls [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mime [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stdweb-internal-runtime [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-current-thread [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mtree-netbsd [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180822-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycson [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-lwgeom [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tcr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-linked-hash-map [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thin-slice [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mtree-netbsd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180822-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: photoflare [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-svglite [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ryu [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-semver-parser-0.7 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-iter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.37-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neartree [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-podio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unrardll [s390x] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kitinerary [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ryu [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycson [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rheolef [amd64] (disco-proposed) [7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-discard [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-tests [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fallible-iterator [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-futf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-futures-cpupool [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fxhash [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf-generator [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pocket-resources [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-precomputed-hash [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dirs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-erased-serde [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-futures-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-peeking-take-while [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-podio [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-quickcheck [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ryu [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-urlencoded [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-smallvec [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-string [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dtoa-short [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fwdansi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-procedural-masquerade [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-semver-parser-0.7 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stable-deref-trait [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monster-masher [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lightgallery [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.6+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-postcss-convert-values [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: porechop [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-flate2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-workspace-hack [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcsfml [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-knockout [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packagesearch [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycson [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-procedural-masquerade [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtins [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bird-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-opaque-debug [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-slog [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glmmtmb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mongodb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.8+~3.0.2+~3.1.7+~1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unrardll [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnih [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gsa [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rspamd [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.7.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cairo-sys-rs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-clap [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.32.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-diff [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fallible-iterator [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-futures-core [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fwdansi [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monster-masher [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cairo-sys-rs [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cpp-demangle [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-flate2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-locale [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nom-3 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-complex [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-opaque-debug [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yuma123 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-iso [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0-17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-erased-serde [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-keccak [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pad [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmerlin-encoders [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-willfaught-gockle [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160623.4f254e1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbd-mariadb-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mkdocs-nature [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cexpr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lua52-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gokey [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170602.05f83bb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libre-engine-re2-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-x3dh [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-iter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.37-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fwdansi [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycson [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-complex [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-iter [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.37-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiredis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pad [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted equinox-p2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhandy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-chownr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jquery-ujs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-three-orbit-controls [amd64] (disco-proposed) [82.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted o-saft [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.07.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pass-tomb-basic [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.1+20170729+7512ad6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgformatter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-argon2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-earth [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsonb-api [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-icss-replace-symbols [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-three-stl-loader [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl6-tap-harness [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.20180415-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-eaf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-kedd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-qtest [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometry [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-nodelet-core [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndcube [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-qcheck [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fs [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ompl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+ds1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-users [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-raven-js [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.22.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mediastreamer2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.16.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgstat [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-interactive-markers [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted javapoet [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mwic [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-autolinker [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-aws4 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-caniuse-api [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jquery-mousewheel [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:3.1.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lightgallery [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-npm-package-arg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-postcss-discard-comments [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcsfml [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monster-masher [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-autoprefixer [amd64] (disco-proposed) [7.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-d3-voronoi [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mongodb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.8+~3.0.2+~3.1.7+~1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-postcss-modules-values [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mediastreamer2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.16.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanomsg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glmmtmb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-svglite [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netty-reactive-streams [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-knockout [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librdf-trine-serializer-rdfa-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.100-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mtree-netbsd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180822-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-lwgeom [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-babel-plugin-transform-async-to-bluebird [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-postcss-convert-values [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nanomsg [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [6.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmerlin-encoders [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gradle-apt-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hiredis [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted le [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.16.5-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libre-engine-re2-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mat2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mkdocs-nature [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mojo-executor [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netconsole [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdbd-mariadb-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.00-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-throwing [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mutt-alias-el [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weston [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-defaults [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.45] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gokey [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20170602.05f83bb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted markdown-toc-el [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-asynckit [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpkpass [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.08.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vtk-dicom [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mmdebstrap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-defaults [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.45] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [s390x] (disco-proposed) [6.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmerlin-encoders [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmerlin-encoders [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hiredis [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [i386] (disco-proposed) [6.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hiredis [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmerlin-encoders [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-stars [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sentinelsat [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glmmtmb [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-lwgeom [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rstan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-geosphere [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.5-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kim-api [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0~beta2.gita734d1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5-style-kvantum [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.10.8+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bandage [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kim-api [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0~beta2.gita734d1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bandage [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-geosphere [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.5-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5-style-kvantum [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.10.8+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgdsii [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0~20180625gitfe93c1d+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgdsii [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0~20180625gitfe93c1d+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fparserc++ [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [4.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kim-api [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0~beta2.gita734d1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kim-api [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0~beta2.gita734d1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-biocmanager [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.30.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5-style-kvantum [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.10.8+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-seqlogo [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.46.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5-style-kvantum [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.10.8+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-geosphere [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.5-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-remotes [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sessioninfo [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-selectr [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.4-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ncmeta [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bandage [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgdsii [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0~20180625gitfe93c1d+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fparserc++ [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [4.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bandage [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryptominisat [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [5.6.4+dfsg.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgdsii [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0~20180625gitfe93c1d+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fparserc++ [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [4.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-geosphere [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.5-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bandage [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryptominisat [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.6.4+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fparserc++ [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgdsii [i386] (disco-proposed) [0~20180625gitfe93c1d+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bandage [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgdsii [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0~20180625gitfe93c1d+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fparserc++ [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-geosphere [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.5-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fparserc++ [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kim-api [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0~beta2.gita734d1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgdsii [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0~20180625gitfe93c1d+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-biocmanager [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.30.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ncmeta [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-selectr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cowpatty [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kim-api [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0~beta2.gita734d1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5-style-kvantum [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.10.8+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-seqlogo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.46.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-remotes [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbedtls [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-podio [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgdsii [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0~20180625gitfe93c1d+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-geosphere [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpodofo [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-nom-3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5-style-kvantum [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.10.8+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lttoolbox [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sessioninfo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-precomputed-hash [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bandage [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kim-api [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0~beta2.gita734d1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librdf-trine-serializer-rdfa-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.100-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mtree-netbsd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20180822-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-geosphere [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.5-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-lwgeom [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1-4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-stars [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sentinelsat [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bandage [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mediastreamer2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:2.16.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5-style-kvantum [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.10.8+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-glmmtmb [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-svglite [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-complex [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-peeking-take-while [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kim-api [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0~beta2.gita734d1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-geosphere [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.5-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apriltag [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5-style-kvantum [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.10.8+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmocore [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rstan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.18.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-opaque-debug [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-willfaught-gockle [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20160623.4f254e1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mediastreamer2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:2.16.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycson [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-x3dh [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-glmmtmb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-lwgeom [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1-4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unrardll [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weston [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kitinerary [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18.08.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycson [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-lwgeom [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1-4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weston [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lua52-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-qtest [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-svglite [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-complex [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-glmmtmb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libloading [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hub [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mtree-netbsd [s390x] (disco-proposed) [20180822-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycson [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gsa [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tcr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bzip2-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinxcontrib-restbuilder [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: infnoise [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmoox-traits-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.005-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtext-wagnerfischer-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mtree-netbsd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [20180822-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtox [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bytes [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unrardll [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtshadowsocks [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycson [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sesman [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libui-dialog-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.21-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-iso [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0-17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbd-mariadb-perl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.62 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.62.0+dfsg-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmocore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtins [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lttoolbox [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nanomsg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neartree [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gdtools [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pocket-resources [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ryu [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opam [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcsfml [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzorpll [s390x] (disco-proposed) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nanomsg [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-peeking-take-while [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-semver-parser-0.7 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libplacebo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neartree [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.1.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opam [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbedtls [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.13.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ryu [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmocore [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpodofo [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.6+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzorpll [amd64] (disco-proposed) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-defaults [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lttoolbox [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbedtls [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.13.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libplacebo [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzorpll [i386] (disco-proposed) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lttoolbox [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtins [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbedtls [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.13.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-defaults [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcsfml [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmocore [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libplacebo [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpodofo [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.6+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hiredis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libplacebo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtins [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmocore [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpodofo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.6+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcsfml [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcsfml [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtirpc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtirpc [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtirpc [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtirpc [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtirpc [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtirpc [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-cner [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-cner [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ilorest [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+20180725+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-cner [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-mlr [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-mlr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-ggsn [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-cner [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-ggsn [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cacache [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwww-oauth-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.006-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gh [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-matrix-js-sdk [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-qtest [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-mlr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-omemo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-mlr [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-cner [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sjlabelled [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: pluto-jpl-eph (disco-proposed/primary) [0.0~git20180228-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rcmdcheck [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-shazam [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-ggsn [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-reprex [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-ggsn [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rvest [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-cner [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cod-tools [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kitinerary [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cod-tools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-lua [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.5+1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-lua [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.5+1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypopg [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypopg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypopg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypopg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cod-tools [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cod-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mimeo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq-node [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execline [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgtap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.99.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-mlr [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-mlr [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-lua [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.5+1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-lua [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.5+1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-lua [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.5+1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-lua [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.5+1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sensors-applet (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+git6-0.1ubuntu4 => 3.0.0+git6-0.2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypopg [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypopg [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cod-tools [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cod-tools [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-ggsn [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-ggsn [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-platform-team [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-netif [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosmo-netif [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-postcss-modules-extract-imports [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aioopenssl [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-canonicalltd-raft-membership [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180413.3846634-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-css-selector-tokenizer [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-schema-utils [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rivo-tview [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0~git20181018.a7c1880-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-rollup-plugin-babel [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tcnksm-go-gitconfig [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-outcome [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-uvicorn [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-timezone-field [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-vlc [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [3.0.4106-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sniffio [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-canonicalltd-raft-membership [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180413.3846634-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tcnksm-go-gitconfig [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-netif [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-postcss-modules-extract-imports [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-schema-utils [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-timezone-field [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sniffio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-vlc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.4106-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sjlabelled [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rivo-tview [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181018.a7c1880-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-css-selector-tokenizer [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aioopenssl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-uvicorn [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libloading [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md5 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-complex [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosmo-netif [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-outcome [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lua52-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-iter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.37-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-rollup-plugin-babel [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-omemo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cod-tools [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypopg [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-ggsn [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cron [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-numeral [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cod-tools [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-numeral [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.20171014-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [armhf] (disco-proposed) [7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypopg [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.20171014-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [arm64] (disco-proposed) [7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-ggsn [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtirpc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtirpc [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtirpc [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wal2json [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-checksums [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-checksums [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-qualstats [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-stat-kcache [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cron [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-stat-kcache [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.20171014-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [i386] (disco-proposed) [7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-checksums [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-qualstats [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.20171014-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [amd64] (disco-proposed) [7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [s390x] (disco-proposed) [7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pglogical [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cod-tools [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rcmdcheck [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-keccak [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-shazam [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cod-tools [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-checksums [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cron [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cron [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-qualstats [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-checksums [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cron [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-qualstats [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-checksums [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-qualstats [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtirpc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cron [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-qualstats [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wal2json [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtirpc [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtirpc [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.4-0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-podio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted execline [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted execline [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtirpc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtirpc [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cacache [amd64] (disco-proposed) [10.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-qtest [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-ggsn [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-stat-kcache [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-stat-kcache [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted execline [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtirpc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-matrix-js-sdk [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-stat-kcache [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pglogical [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ilorest [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.1+20180725+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted execline [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-ggsn [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-cner [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.16.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-cner [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.16.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-gh [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-mlr [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-mlr [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwww-oauth-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.006-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-omemo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-cner [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.16.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-mlr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toastinfo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toastinfo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-ggsn [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rcmdcheck [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-stat-kcache [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-cner [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.16.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sjlabelled [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toastinfo [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-shazam [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pad [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toastinfo [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-reprex [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-linked-hash-map [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-mlr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-keccak [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apriltag [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted continuity [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180216.d8fb858-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elph [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtirpc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packagesearch [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.7.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-excimer [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phyx [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.999+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-snmp-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nom-3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astroidmail [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtirpc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted photoflare [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.5.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted porechop [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-linked-hash-map [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-complex [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pad [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pocket-resources [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-podio [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-precomputed-hash [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cowpatty [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-excimer [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf-generator [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-precomputed-hash [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpodofo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opam [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtirpc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-opaque-debug [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-procedural-masquerade [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opam [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-bird-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-podio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgstat [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libloading [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-locale [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-opaque-debug [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-keccak [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-nom-3 [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-peeking-take-while [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-linked-hash-map [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-iter [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.37-1]
<Logan> please reject sensors-applet 3.0.0+git6-0.2ubuntu1 from cosmic-proposed - I meant to upload to disco :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-trio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-tfbstools [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.18.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-tfbstools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.18.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sjmisc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-usethis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-tfbstools [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.18.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-tfbstools [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.18.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-mgw [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-mgw [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sensors-applet [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.0+git6-0.2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-platform-team [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-mgw [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pglogical [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.2.6-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-mgw [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-tfbstools [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.18.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-tfbstools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.18.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sjmisc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-trio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-tfbstools [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.18.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: le [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.5-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtshadowsocks [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libre-engine-re2-perl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libui-dialog-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.21-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lucy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-usethis [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtshadowsocks [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburl-encode-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: megadown [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~20180705+git83c53dd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-cner [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-shazam [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.6-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhandy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lucy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rcmdcheck [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libloading [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-md5 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-iter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.37-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-tfbstools [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.18.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-excimer [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-futures-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lua52-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-complex [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtext-wagnerfischer-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsqlite3-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pad [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: pluto-jpl-eph (disco-proposed/primary) [0.0~git20180228-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cod-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted execline [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pglogical [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mimeo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgtap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.99.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-lua [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.5+1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-lua [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.5+1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted execline [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-lua [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.5+1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-lua [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.5+1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-numeral [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-numeral [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq-node [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-numeral [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.20171014-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-mlr [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toastinfo [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-numeral [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.20171014-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-mlr [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypopg [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypopg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toastinfo [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pglogical [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypopg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pglogical [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.6-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.2.6-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.2.6-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-opencv-apps [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cod-tools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypopg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypopg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-opencv-apps [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypopg [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kitinerary [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.08.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.2.6-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypopg [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-cner [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.16.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpodofo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.6+dfsg-3] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cod-tools [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rvest [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted le [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.16.5-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtshadowsocks [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libre-engine-re2-perl [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libui-dialog-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.21-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lucy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted megadown [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0~20180705+git83c53dd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-excimer [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-excimer [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-cner [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.16.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-shazam [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhandy [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtext-wagnerfischer-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lucy [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-excimer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rcmdcheck [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libloading [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsqlite3-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-md5 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mime [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-iter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.37-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtshadowsocks [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-excimer [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0~git20181025.5675679-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-futures-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lua52-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-complex [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburl-encode-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsqlite3-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pad [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-jpl-eph [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180228-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mime [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted infnoise [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmoox-traits-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.005-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtins [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ompl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0+ds1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opam [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-image-common [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.11.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-nodelet-core [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.9.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdbd-mariadb-perl [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.00-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzorpll [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [7.0.1.0~alpha1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opam [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometry [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.12.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-users [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpodofo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.6+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-interactive-markers [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.11.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluto-jpl-eph [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180228-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluto-jpl-eph [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180228-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluto-jpl-eph [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180228-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluto-jpl-eph [arm64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180228-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluto-jpl-eph [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180228-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluto-jpl-eph [armhf] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180228-1] (no packageset)
<doko> tseliot: is there some qt transition pending?
<doko> tsimonq2: ^^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-jpl-eph [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180228-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-jpl-eph [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180228-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-jpl-eph [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180228-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-jpl-eph [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180228-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-jpl-eph [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180228-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-jpl-eph [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180228-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluto-lunar [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180825.e34c1d1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluto-lunar [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180825.e34c1d1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluto-lunar [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180825.e34c1d1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdigest-ssdeep-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluto-lunar [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180825.e34c1d1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtwitter-api-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0005-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sjstats [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluto-lunar [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180825.e34c1d1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tigger [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluto-lunar [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180825.e34c1d1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s6 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tidyverse [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s6 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-platform-ui [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-iuh [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-iuh [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-platform-ui [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtwitter-api-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0005-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-lunar [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180825.e34c1d1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-lunar [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180825.e34c1d1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-lunar [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180825.e34c1d1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdigest-ssdeep-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-lunar [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180825.e34c1d1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-lunar [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180825.e34c1d1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluto-lunar [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180825.e34c1d1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sjstats [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.17.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tigger [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tidyverse [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-iuh [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted s6 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.7.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-iuh [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted s6 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.7.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggeffects [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-platform-team [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-certbot-dns-ovh [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.27.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-msc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-msc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [3.6.1-4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<santa_> dear release wizards,
<santa_> while doing a test rebuild of ktexteditor I got this:
<santa_> ktexteditor build-depends on: - libgit2-dev:amd64 (>= 0.22.0~) libgit2-dev depends on: - libgit2-27:amd64 (= 0.27.4+dfsg.1-0.1) libgit2-27 depends on: - libmbedtls10:amd64 (>= 2.0) libmbedtls10 depends on missing: - libmbedx509-0:amd64 (= 2.12.0-1)
<santa_> this happens because there should be a transition libmbedtls10 -> libmbedtls12 if I'm not mistaken
<santa_> I have just seen it's not listed here: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [3.6.1-4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> doko: ...that's why I set up Ben. Yes.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [3.6.1-4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [3.6.1-4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [3.6.1-4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [3.6.1-4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<jbicha> santa_: those transition trackers are created manually. There are multiple transitions in progress we got from the initial autosync
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-msc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:8.3.0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:8.3.0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:8.3.0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-msc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:8.3.0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggeffects [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:8.3.0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-opencv-apps [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-certbot-dns-ovh [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.27.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wacomtablet [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wacomtablet [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wacomtablet [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wacomtablet [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wacomtablet [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wacomtablet [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googleplay-api [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap-transgrp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap-smallgrp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sjplot [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap-primgrp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grpc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wacomtablet [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wacomtablet [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wacomtablet [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wacomtablet [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wacomtablet [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wacomtablet [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-platform-team [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap-smallgrp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googleplay-api [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap-primgrp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap-transgrp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sjplot [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grpc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.16.0-1]
<acheronuk> doko: yes, qt transition is currently broken as not all sources have been uploaded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: davix [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> qtwebengine and pyqt5 are missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: davix [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3] (no packageset)
<jbicha> yeah, pyqt is responsible for lots of the build failures
<jbicha> qtwebengine is now entangled with protobuf so hopefully protobuf is smooth
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dcmstack [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> if not, protobuf was my fault
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: davix [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: davix [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fabulous [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fabulous [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fabulous [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fabulous [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: davix [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: davix [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fabulous [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fabulous [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grapefruit [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1~a3+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imdbpy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.6-1] (mythbuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, hello, looks like src:gnat needs a merge to see gnat transition moving to 8
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freecad [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17+dfsg1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: janus [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freecad [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17+dfsg1-5] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, please don't forget to steal dpkg from me :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: patroni [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted davix [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted davix [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted davix [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted davix [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted davix [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted davix [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fabulous [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fabulous [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fabulous [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fabulous [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fabulous [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fabulous [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dcmstack [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imdbpy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted patroni [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grapefruit [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1~a3+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted janus [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygame [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.4.post1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> something has deleted all the autopkgtests queues, I'm rescheduling all the RUNNING ones
<LocutusOfBorg> soo we don't loose machine time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-caldav [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygame [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.4.post1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-caldav [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-flask-httpauth [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-redmine [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-x2go [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.1-1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-image-common [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-copy-webpack-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.3.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sword [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sword [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sword [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sword [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libflorist [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2017-5] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sword [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sword [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+dfsg-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sword [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libflorist [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2017-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-flask-httpauth [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-x2go [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sword [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sword [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sword [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-copy-webpack-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.3.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-image-common [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.11.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sword [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-redmine [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sword [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freecad [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.17+dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freecad [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.17+dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-css-loader [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> please remove and blacklist boost1.62 from ubuntu?
<xnox> updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost1.62/+bug/1782324
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1782324 in boost1.62 (Ubuntu) "FTBFS multiple issues" [Undecided,Triaged]
<xnox> bdmurray, could you please review the new debootstrap in unapproved?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-css-loader [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nextepc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.10+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nextepc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.10+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nextepc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.10+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nextepc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.10+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nextepc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.10+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nextepc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.10+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nextepc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.10+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nextepc [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.10+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adacgi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6-22] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adacgi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6-22] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adasockets [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adacgi [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6-22] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adacgi [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6-22] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adacgi [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6-22] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adasockets [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ahven [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ahven [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adacgi [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6-22] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ahven [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adasockets [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adasockets [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adasockets [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adasockets [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ahven [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ahven [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ahven [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-dab [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-haproxy-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0+git20180917+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-haproxy-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0+git20180917+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-dab [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-haproxy-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0+git20180917+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-haproxy-exporter [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0+git20180917+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-haproxy-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0+git20180917+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-haproxy-exporter [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0+git20180917+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaunit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaunit [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaunit [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaunit [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaunit [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaunit [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgmpada [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgmpada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgmpada [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgmpada [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgmpada [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgmpada [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.20180127-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.20180127-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.20180127-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.20180127-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.20180127-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.1.20180127-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtexttools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-13] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtexttools [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-13] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlezout [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.06.1-12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtexttools [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-13] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlezout [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.06.1-12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlada [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtexttools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-13] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlezout [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.06.1-12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlezout [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.06.1-12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlada [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlada [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtexttools [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-13] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtexttools [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-13] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlezout [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.06.1-12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlezout [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.06.1-12] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlada [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mono-basic [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-2] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxmlada [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkada [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlada [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mono-basic [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlada [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlezout [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.06.1-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtexttools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtexttools [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlada [i386] (disco-proposed) [18-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlada [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlezout [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.06.1-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlezout [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.06.1-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtexttools [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlezout [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.06.1-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlada [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlezout [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.06.1-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkada [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [arm64] (disco-proposed) [6.1.20180127-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [i386] (disco-proposed) [6.1.20180127-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtexttools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxmlezout [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.06.1-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkada [i386] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [armhf] (disco-proposed) [6.1.20180127-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtexttools [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkada [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtexttools [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaunit [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgmpada [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgmpada [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgmpada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.1.20180127-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [s390x] (disco-proposed) [6.1.20180127-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaunit [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgmpada [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [6.1.20180127-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgmpada [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgmpada [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-dab [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaunit [i386] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaunit [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-haproxy-exporter [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0+git20180917+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-haproxy-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0+git20180917+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-haproxy-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0+git20180917+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaunit [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-haproxy-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0+git20180917+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-haproxy-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0+git20180917+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaunit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkada [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-haproxy-exporter [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0+git20180917+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adasockets [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adasockets [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ahven [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ahven [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ahven [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-dab [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adasockets [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ahven [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ahven [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adasockets [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ahven [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adacgi [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6-22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adacgi [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.6-22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adacgi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.6-22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adasockets [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adacgi [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.6-22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adacgi [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.6-22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adacgi [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.6-22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adasockets [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opentoken [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0b-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opentoken [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0b-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opentoken [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0b-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dublin-traceroute (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1 => 0.4.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opentoken [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0b-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkada [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opentoken [i386] (disco-proposed) [6.0b-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opentoken [s390x] (disco-proposed) [6.0b-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opentoken [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.0b-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opentoken [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [6.0b-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcscada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcscada [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcscada [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcscada [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opentoken [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0b-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcscada [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcscada [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anet [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anet [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anet [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dbusada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dbusada [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dbusada [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anet [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtemplates-parser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [19-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dbusada [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtemplates-parser [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [19-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gprbuild [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtemplates-parser [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [19-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gprbuild [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gprbuild [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtemplates-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [19-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anet [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anet [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dbusada [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dbusada [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtemplates-parser [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [19-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtemplates-parser [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [19-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmds2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-11] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gprbuild [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gprbuild [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gprbuild [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gprbuild [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2018-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gprbuild [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2018-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gprbuild [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2018-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gprbuild [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2018-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gprbuild [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2018-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gprbuild [i386] (disco-proposed) [2018-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtemplates-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [19-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtemplates-parser [armhf] (disco-proposed) [19-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtemplates-parser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [19-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtemplates-parser [i386] (disco-proposed) [19-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtemplates-parser [s390x] (disco-proposed) [19-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtemplates-parser [arm64] (disco-proposed) [19-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anet [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anet [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anet [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dbusada [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dbusada [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dbusada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anet [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anet [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dbusada [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anet [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dbusada [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dbusada [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcscada [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcscada [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcscada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcscada [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcscada [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcscada [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opentoken [armhf] (disco-proposed) [6.0b-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xmds2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-11]
<acheronuk> did someone retry qtwebengine on arm64?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll [i386] (disco-proposed) [18-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll-bindings [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll-bindings [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll-bindings [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll-bindings [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll-bindings [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll-bindings [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asis [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asis [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asis [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asis [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asis [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2018-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asis [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2018-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2018-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll-bindings [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll-bindings [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll-bindings [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asis [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2018-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asis [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2018-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll-bindings [i386] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asis [i386] (disco-proposed) [2018-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll-bindings [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll-bindings [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaws [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [19.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaws [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [19.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaws [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [19.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaws [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [19.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll-db [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll-db [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaws [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [19.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaws [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [19.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll-db [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaws [amd64] (disco-proposed) [19.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaws [armhf] (disco-proposed) [19.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaws [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [19.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaws [arm64] (disco-proposed) [19.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaws [s390x] (disco-proposed) [19.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaws [i386] (disco-proposed) [19.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll-db [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll-db [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cccolutils [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cccolutils [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cccolutils [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cccolutils [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cccolutils [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cccolutils [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ttygif [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: k2pdfopt [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [2.42+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: k2pdfopt [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [2.42+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ttygif [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: k2pdfopt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [2.42+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ttygif [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ttygif [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-knockout-sortable [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: k2pdfopt [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.42+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl6-zef [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.4.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cccolutils [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cccolutils [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cccolutils [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cccolutils [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cccolutils [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cccolutils [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-knockout-sortable [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgnatcoll-db [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl6-zef [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll-db [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll-db [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll-db [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: k2pdfopt [arm64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.42+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ttygif [armhf] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll-db [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll-db [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgnatcoll-db [i386] (disco-proposed) [18-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ttygif [arm64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ttygif [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ttygif [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ttygif [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ttygif [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ttygif [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ttygif [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: k2pdfopt [armhf] (disco-proposed/none) [2.42+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted k2pdfopt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.42+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted k2pdfopt [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.42+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted k2pdfopt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.42+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted k2pdfopt [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.42+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted k2pdfopt [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.42+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted k2pdfopt [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.42+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblog4ada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblog4ada [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblog4ada [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblog4ada [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblog4ada [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblog4ada [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-5] (no packageset)
<jbicha> acheronuk: I did the qtweb retry (looks like it worked too)
<acheronuk> jbicha: fine. there was an issue with parallel builds on arm64, and a delta to fix it that got dropped, so I just wondered if it failed and why. if it succeeded on retry, then great :)
<jbicha> acheronuk: the large 5MB failed log is at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/396969855/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-arm64.qtwebengine-opensource-src_5.11.2+dfsg-2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyqwt3d [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblog4ada [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblog4ada [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblog4ada [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyqwt3d [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblog4ada [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblog4ada [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblog4ada [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3-5]
<acheronuk> hi. I think libgit2 needs a rebuild against libmbedtls12 ?
<acheronuk> libgit2-27 : Depends: libmbedtls10 (>= 2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: looking
<tsimonq2> .
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgit2 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.27.4+dfsg.1-0.1 => 0.27.4+dfsg.1-0.1build1] (kubuntu)
<tsimonq2> oh for pete's sake
<tsimonq2> Someone reject that please, I forgot to update my no-change rebuild script to Disco...
<tsimonq2> (changed to lsb_release -sc because I'm always on devel anyway...)
<Ukikie> `distro-info --devel` is better.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> True.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libgit2 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.27.4+dfsg.1-0.1build1]
<rbasak> Done: ^
<rbasak> vorlon: did you do the same thing with dublin-traceroute? It's in the Cosmic queue.
<tsimonq2> rbasak: Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0+dfsg-2build1]
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-vultr-govultr [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4+git20190904.cb344cc-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-jemalloc-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepnano [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0+git20170813.e8a621e-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepnano [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0+git20170813.e8a621e-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-jemalloc-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-jemalloc-sys [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vip-manager [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.6+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vip-manager [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.6+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepnano [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0+git20170813.e8a621e-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-jemalloc-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vip-manager [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.6+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-boj-redistore [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2+git20180917.cd5dcc7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vip-manager [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepnano [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.0+git20170813.e8a621e-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jackc-fake [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20150926.812a484-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-jemalloc-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vip-manager [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepnano [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0+git20170813.e8a621e-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-jemalloc-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nrdcg-goinwx [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vip-manager [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.6+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fort-validator [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fort-validator [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpki-trust-anchors [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20191019-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fort-validator [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fort-validator [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fort-validator [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fort-validator [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.99.24rc8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.99.24rc8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.99.24rc8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.99.24rc8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.99.24rc8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.99.24rc8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.99.24rc8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.99.24rc8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.99.24rc8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fort-validator [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fort-validator [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fort-validator [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [i386] (focal-proposed) [4.99.24rc8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fort-validator [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fort-validator [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fort-validator [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpki-trust-anchors [amd64] (focal-proposed) [20191019-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.99.24rc8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: backport-iwlwifi-dkms (eoan-proposed/universe) [7906-0ubuntu1 => 7906-0ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libchipcard [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.4rc1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libchipcard [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.4rc1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libchipcard [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.4rc1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libchipcard [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.4rc1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.99.43beta-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.99.43beta-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.99.43beta-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.99.43beta-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libchipcard [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.4rc1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.99.43beta-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libchipcard [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.1.4rc1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libchipcard [i386] (focal-proposed) [5.1.4rc1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libchipcard [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.1.4rc1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libchipcard [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.1.4rc1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.99.24rc8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libchipcard [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.1.4rc1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.99.43beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [i386] (focal-proposed) [5.99.43beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.99.43beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.99.43beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.99.43beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mini-buildd [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.18] (no packageset)
<rbalint> sil2100, could you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/autopkgtest-hints/+merge/374971 to let systemd migrate to focal?
<rbalint> sil2100, also please accept the eoan systemd sru which gets unblocked then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mini-buildd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.18]
<doko> please ignore the botch autopkg regression triggered by python-apt. caused by a new graphviz which already is in the release pocket
<doko> filed Debian #944100
<ubot5> Debian bug 944100 in src:botch "botch autopkg tests fail due to updated graphviz" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/944100
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-mailer [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<slashd> sil2100, can you please have a look at 'network-manager' in bionic-proposed for official release ?
<slashd> dgadomski ^
<slashd> sil2100, and also 'grub2' found in Xenial upload queue
<sil2100> slashd: sure thing! Will just finish up scribbling something and I'll move on to the SRU work
<slashd> sil2100, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected glib2.0 [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.62.2-1~ubuntu19.10.1]
<sil2100> rbalint: hey, so I actually see 2 systemd uploads in the eoan queue
<sil2100> rbalint: does the second one include all the changes from the first one? Is it supposed to override the previous one? Since I don't see the latest one having two versions in its .changes
<rbalint> sil2100, let me check
<rbalint> sil2100, it is only missing from the .changes
<rbalint> ddstreet, could you please include 3.1's entry and reupload?
<rbalint> ddstreet, as i see everything is fixed in focal now that goes into 3.2, thus it can be accepted skipping the 3.1 upload
<rbalint> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> Yeah, just a re-upload after rebuilding with -v242-7ubuntu3 would do the trick
<sil2100> rbalint: do you want to re-upload it in that case, or can the systemd SRU wait?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.23]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.23 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.23] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.23 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.23] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.8 [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.8.0-3~19.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.8 [source] (disco-proposed) [3.8.0-3~19.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-5 (xenial-proposed/main) [5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.11 => 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.12] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.34 => 1:18.04.35] (core)
<bdmurray> vorlon: Should we do anything about verifying bug 1825655 or do you think that's unnecessary?
<ubot5> bug 1825655 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Eoan) "do-release-upgrade fails with "Your python3 install is corrupted" if /usr/bin/python points to /etc/alternatives/python" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825655
<vorlon> bdmurray: I don't want to spend the time verifying it
<bdmurray> vorlon: Should anybody though?
<vorlon> bdmurray: I'm biased and you shouldn't take my word for it ;)
<vorlon> xnox, rbalint: do you know why the systemd-pstore.service will have started failing in the autopkgtests on armhf?
<rbalint> vorlon, no, seeing it failing for first time
<vorlon> ok. I'm not aware of any recent infrastructure changes on the container runners that would account for this.  Could be a kernel behavior change
<vorlon> fwiw to folks, when processing NBS I'm being very liberal in removing python-related packages that still have reverse-build-dependencies, based on my experience last cycle that things get into removal circular dependencies (new packages not migrating to release pocket because the old binary is still there)
<vorlon> this may leave us with additional build failures come time of the archive test rebuilds, but I think it's the only sane way to progress this
<infinity> Ick. :/
<infinity> vorlon: Maybe instead of waiting to find them in a sea of rebuild issues, we can do a missing r-build-dep check when the py2/py3 mess is mostly shaken out?
<infinity> Should be a reasonably simple grep-dctrl + glue.
<vorlon> could do that, yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.13 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.93.14 => 1.93.15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sg3-utils (bionic-proposed/main) [1.42-2ubuntu1 => 1.42-2ubuntu1.18.04.1] (core)
<mwhudson> who let salt back into the release pocket in time to block the package i uploaded :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (xenial-proposed/main) [1:16.04.27 => 1:16.04.28] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sg3-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.42-2ubuntu1.18.04.1]
<infinity> mwhudson: britney? :P
<infinity> mwhudson: (Steve removed a version with an Ubuntu delta, and then auto-sync picked up a shiny new one, which is actually that one that was removed from testing)
 * infinity will remove it harder.
<infinity> mwhudson: Gone again.
<mwhudson> infinity: mostly just griping, i think the tests will pass on retry
<mwhudson> ok that works too
<infinity> mwhudson: Well, removing it due to the RC Debian bug still looks correct.
<mwhudson> infinity: oh this one? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=930178
<ubot5> Debian bug 930178 in salt-master "salt-master: install fails if salt-minion was installed first" [Serious,Open]
<mwhudson> does look fun
<infinity> I mean, fixing that bug would also work.
<infinity> But either way, it needs a new upload to be not broken, so.
<mwhudson> right now is not the best time to have python packages in the archive with flaky tests
<vorlon> anyone looked at why octave 5 is so unhappy on ppc64el?
<infinity> I haven't until just now, but uninstallable deps seems like a tractable problem.
<vorlon> infinity: octave-control/ppc64el isn't failing due to missing build-deps but due to test failures
<infinity> vorlon: The latest log says uninst.
<vorlon> is that later than 3.2.0-3?
<infinity> vorlon: Or do you mean a build of a new octave-control?
 * infinity was looking at autopkgtests, not builds.
<vorlon> right
<vorlon> the autopkgtests are all failing because of build failures, meaning there is no build on the arch built against liboctave7 instead of liboctave6
<infinity> vorlon: Oh wow, that testsuite output crosses my eyes something fierce.
<mwhudson> it's ppc64el so try rebuilding with -O2?
<infinity> Possibly, yes, but also wat.
<mwhudson> he says without looking at the test logs at all
<infinity> One failure is these not matching:
<infinity> 1.0000    6.0000   11.0000    6.0000
<infinity> 1 5 6
<mwhudson> it could be fused multiply add but that usually gets s390x and arm64 too
<infinity> Now, if we all agree that OBVIOUSLY, 11-6 is 5, then we match.
<infinity> I suppose something getting optimised into oblivion could cause that sort of whackadoo, but fma or imblongdouble are also possible candidates.
<mwhudson>   Location  |  Observed  |  Expected  |  Reason
<mwhudson>      .          O(1x2)       E(1x1)      Dimensions don't match
<mwhudson> wat
<infinity> Look down.
<infinity> And up.
<infinity> Ish.
<mwhudson> you're also right in that this test suite output is brainbending
<infinity> I guess more up.
<infinity> Above that is the assertion that failed, then above that you can see the mismatched structs.
<infinity> Which are meant to match to 1e-4
<infinity> And totally do.
<infinity> Except that one where there's, y'know, 1 fewer element, and it's somehow subtracted one from the other.
<infinity> Because magic.
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> both the failures are like that
<infinity> MAGIC.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openems [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.35+git20190103.6a75e98+dfsg.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openems [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.35+git20190103.6a75e98+dfsg.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openems [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.35+git20190103.6a75e98+dfsg.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openems [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0.35+git20190103.6a75e98+dfsg.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openems [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.35+git20190103.6a75e98+dfsg.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<infinity> mwhudson: If they're hand-crafting these structures, it could also be some bizarre assumption that all __powerpc__ is either 32-bit or big-endian, but I'd expect either of those to cause a lot more failures.
<infinity> I suppose I should download some source and stop guessing.
<mwhudson> infinity: i tried a build in my ppa forcing -O2 but apparently i got it wrong somehow
<mwhudson> i guess dh-octave doesn't honour DEB_CFLAGS_MAINT_APPEND ?
<mwhudson> oh wait probably want CXX variant
<vorlon> OCFLAGS
<mwhudson> infinity: ok not -O3 this time https://launchpad.net/~mwhudson/+archive/ubuntu/devirt/+build/18025678
<mwhudson> infinity, vorlon: bad-test initramfs-tools/i386 pls?
<mwhudson> test depends on linux-image-generic
<infinity> mwhudson: Fixed.
<vorlon> mwhudson: but how will we regression-test my i386->amd64 cross-grades
<infinity> If debian/tests/control can install "foo:arch [arch]" style deps, we could make it work again.  No idea if that level of fancy would work.
<mwhudson> hm i haven't gotten accepted mails from Ubuntu Installer <archive@ubuntu.com> for a few days
<infinity> gmail?
<mwhudson> y
<infinity> Check spam?
<mwhudson> yeah, done already not there
<mwhudson> goes via fastmail i guess i should check its spam
<mwhudson> hmm nothing
<infinity> mwhudson: I got mine from today's uploads.
<infinity> From bounces@canonical.com Mon Nov 04 18:24:25 2019
<infinity>  Subject: [ubuntu/focal-proposed] initramfs-tools 0.133ubuntu11 (Accepted)
<infinity>   Folder: /home/adconrad/.maildir/new/1572891865.17522_1.loki              5278
<infinity> Etc.
<mwhudson> infinity: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openems [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.0.35+git20190103.6a75e98+dfsg.1-1ubuntu1]
 * mwhudson disables enough of noscript to be able to actually pay for fastmail
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.18.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.18.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.18.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.18.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.18.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.18.2-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-mailer [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.18.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.18.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.18.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.18.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.18.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.18.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.22 => 1.66.23] (core)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: when should we reintroduce opencv 4?  ros-opencv-apps currently ftbfs because it needs new opencv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.22 => 1.66.23] (core)
<xnox> i am confused why django-mailer is not a candidate, does AA need to RM python-django-mailer?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.23]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.23]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.23]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu12.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.35]
<vorlon> xnox: yes, that is the reason.  NBS packages in -proposed require some manual gardening
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu12 => 2.04-1ubuntu12.1] (core)
<vorlon> and perhaps someone has done this now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu12.1 => 2.04-1ubuntu12.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu12.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu12.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I would say when octave, proj and ffmpeg migrates?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfs-linux [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.1-1ubuntu14.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. can you please kick vlfeat out? reason is: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=925853
<ubot5> Debian bug 925853 in src:vlfeat "vlfeat: ftbfs with GCC-9" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> needs sourceful upload and blocks transition
<LocutusOfBorg> plplot is fixed now with swig fixes
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Define "fixed" and "now".
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: A retry still failed everywhere.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, swig is not yet published :D
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: So "now" was a bit premature.  Check.
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, but don't worry I already scheduled rebuilds once the archive is good :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm still worried about octave-signal and ppc64el...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.23]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.128.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remctl [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.16-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remctl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.16-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remctl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.16-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remctl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.16-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remctl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.16-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remctl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.16-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remctl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.16-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remctl [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.16-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remctl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.16-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remctl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.16-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remctl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.16-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remctl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.16-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remctl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.16-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remctl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.16-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remctl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.16-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remctl [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.16-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remctl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.16-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remctl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.16-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remctl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.16-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remctl [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.16-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [i386] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-4build1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh^^ that one was left out
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept that one...
<mwhudson> does anyone want to think about http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/psi4/focal/armhf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-4build1]
<doko> mwhudson: did you look how they fail?
<mwhudson> doko: i did earlier but i forget the details
<mwhudson> Running test scf-property... FAILED
<mwhudson> thanks
<mwhudson> (that's the entire output for the failing test)
<mwhudson> the package has exactly 1 reverse recommend it seems
<mwhudson> i think we could safely stop building it on armhf and exactly noone would notice
<doko> just want to exclude that this is a bus error
<mwhudson> no evidence of that
<doko> no rdeps
<doko> mwhudson: but it's triggered by other packages as well, failures on other archs
<doko> and RC in debian, removing
<mwhudson> ah good
<mwhudson> just pandas then for numpy to migrate :/
<doko> yep, wondering if we should follow rebecca's roadmap to the new version
<doko> it's easier, because we already removed the python-panda package
<mwhudson> the plan makes sense to me in general terms
<mwhudson> i don't know her timescale, can we want for her to do it and sync, or should we just push ahead
<mwhudson> ?
<mwhudson> oh we can just sync from experimental i guess
<doko> yes, and then following-up on her analysis
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-5 [sync] (xenial-proposed) [5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (eoan-proposed/main) [1:6.3.2-0ubuntu2 => 1:6.3.3-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<doko> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/python-scipy/focal/i386
<doko> how do I trigger that correctly? needs a trigger for the numpy and python-scipy in proposed
<doko> of course we can update the python-scipy/i386 hint
<doko> sil2100, Laney: ^^^
<Laney> don't specify the same package twice
<Laney> try apt-cache showsrc python-scipy python-scipy >/dev/null
<Laney> it's a weird apt behaviour / bug (not sure)
<doko> juliank: ^^^
<juliank> Laney, doko: he, fascinating
<juliank> *heh
<juliank> Laney: it's a feature to avoid showing duplicates, so it does not find any new entries for the second argument...
<juliank> it might make sense to avoid showing duplicates per argument
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getfem++ [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getfem++ [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getfem++ [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getfem++ [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getfem++ [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getfem++ [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getfem++ [i386] (focal-proposed) [5.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getfem++ [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu2]
<doko> Preparing to unpack .../322-python-statsmodels-doc_0.9.0-6ubuntu4_all.deb ...
<doko> Unpacking python-statsmodels-doc (0.9.0-6ubuntu4) ...
<doko> dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-x5XaOl/322-python-statsmodels-doc_0.9.0-6ubuntu4_all.deb (--unpack):
<doko>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/doc/python3-statsmodels/examples/incomplete/arima.py', which is also in package python3-statsmodels 0.9.0-6ubuntu4
<doko> dpkg-deb: error: paste subprocess was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<doko> vorlon, ginggs: where should the examples go?
<ginggs> doko: hmm, vorlon did "Also pass --doc-main-package to dh_installexamples." in ubuntu3, to fix ftbfs in ubuntu2
<xnox> doko:  only the doc package imho. But should not be compressed, i think.
<doko> then you can't run them ;p
<ginggs> doko: the debian packaging puts them in python-statsmodels-doc
<ginggs> (only)
<ginggs> doko: statsmodels 0.10.1 (python3 only) is in experimental, shall i sync/merge that?
<doko> ginggs: sure, if it fixes things. the current one migrated
<doko> a bigger problem however is xarray
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (eoan-proposed/main) [242-7ubuntu3 => 242-7ubuntu3.2] (core)
<ddstreet> sil2100 rbalint reuploaded systemd to eoan with -v242-7ubuntu3, sorry
<ddstreet> sil2100 i also have systemd uploads in x/b/d, the bionic uploads are starting to pile up fixes, any chance you can approve them
<bdmurray> sil2100, infinity: Has this, from the New Release Cycle Process, "Notify Gerfried Fuchs (Rhonda) to update packages.ubuntu.com." happened?
<bdmurray> ddstreet: Are any of them ipv6 MTU changes?
<bdmurray> Also eoan-updates and eoan-backports are missing on packages.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> Ugh, need to update that name
<Laney> bleh, yes
<cjwatson> (Done.  Contact is still the same AFAIK but we should use the correct name)
<bdmurray> Is this out of date too? https://packages.ubuntu.com/about/
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Could you explain to me what was done?
<cjwatson> Not sure, sorry
<cjwatson> bdmurray: Will do by /msg
<bdmurray> cjwatson: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: epiphany-browser (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.28.5-0ubuntu1 => 3.28.6-0ubuntu1] (desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1006.6~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1007.7~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1006.6~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1007.7~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (disco-proposed/main) [2.578.9 => 2.578.10] (desktop-core)
<vorlon>         [ -x /usr/bin/dh_numpy ] && dh_numpy || :
<vorlon> yeah, that's something to give warm fuzzies in a debian/rules
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (disco-proposed) [2.578.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.33 => 2.525.34] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (disco-proposed/main) [2.578.9 => 2.578.10] (desktop-core)
<infinity> vorlon: Is the build-dep also conditional?
<infinity> (Also, perhaps they've never heard of "!")
<vorlon> infinity: no.  so a packaging error in python3-numpy would cause a misbuild instead of a build failure
<infinity> vorlon: I'm less concerned about the possibility that the check might fail, and more concerned about the "test && command || true" construct instead of "! test || command"
<bdmurray> infinity: I've just verified bug 1825655 so I think ubuntu-release-upgrader can be released for 19.10 early.
<ubot5> bug 1825655 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Eoan) "do-release-upgrade fails with "Your python3 install is corrupted" if /usr/bin/python points to /etc/alternatives/python" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825655
<infinity> bdmurray: Okay, but I'll have to check with my manager.
<infinity> bdmurray: In an hour or so, you'll probably want to flip meta-release to point to updates (or I can).
<infinity> bdmurray: I've been thinking about the awkwardness of that and wondering if we shouldn't just mirror release to updates on release day, so we don't have to remember to twiddle it if/when there's an SRU two months later.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lskat [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:19.08.0-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<infinity> bdmurray: Alternately, make the release-upgrader itself smarter about how it finds the tarball, so it can check updates, then release (and, with a switch, optionally proposed for testing)
<bdmurray> having it check updates first shouldn't be too hard he said
<ginggs> doko: python-xarray regressed in debian testing, which is why it migrated there (migration-reference). it has also regressed in ubuntu release
<infinity> bdmurray: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/eoan-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/
<bdmurray> infinity: thanks
<vorlon> doko: examples: I certainly expected them to be contained in the python-statsmodels-doc package and shipped in the /usr/share/doc/python3-statsmodels/examples directory.  I don't know what happened to cause them to be in both packages, are you following up on this?
<vorlon> octave transition should be done with the next full britney run, owing to aggressive removals
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amd64-microcode (eoan-proposed/main) [3.20181128.1ubuntu2 => 3.20191021.1ubuntu0.19.10.1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amd64-microcode (disco-proposed/main) [3.20181128.1ubuntu1.1 => 3.20191021.1ubuntu0.19.04.1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amd64-microcode (bionic-proposed/main) [3.20181128.1~ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 3.20191021.1ubuntu0.18.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amd64-microcode (xenial-proposed/main) [3.20180524.1~ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 3.20191021.1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
<vorlon> gdcm is entangled enough (gdcm -> vtk7 -> ffmpeg) that it looks to me like we should JFDI the gdcm transition also
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: ^^ just reviewing our discussion before, is this a bad idea because we have to also do the itk4 transition in order to get it to build against new gdcm?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ssgelm-cookiejarparser [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-2 => 1.3.3-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (disco-proposed/main) [1.178.5 => 1.178.6] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (bionic-proposed/main) [1.173.11 => 1.173.12] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (eoan-proposed/main) [1.183.1 => 1.183.2] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-2 => 1.3.3-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-2 => 1.3.3-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-2 => 1.3.3-2] (core)
<doko> vorlon: no
<vorlon> octave transition done
<vorlon> doko: img2pdf has been FTBFS in -proposed for 3 cycles with failures related to jpeg2k.  What's the current state of affairs for libjpeg-turbo vs libjpeg8 etc?  Is our delta from Debian here still sane?
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-06
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: ok, now that I've looked some more, I agree with you that we should definitely roll back the gdcm transition to let other things finish; doing so now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mattetti-filebuffer [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20171024.3a1e8e5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-soniah-dnsmadeeasy [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1+git20150117.5578a8c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dchest-uniuri [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20160212.8902c56-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pearkes-dnsimple [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20161003.0adf7d0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-joyent-gocommon [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20161202.b787089-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-zorkian-go-datadog-api [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.22.0+git20190822.e9c4097-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> possibly just down to mir now for the ffmpeg+nettle+vtk7 transitions, after the latest round of rebuilds
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks vorlon :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll be happy to sync gdcm and itk7 back once this one ends!
<LocutusOfBorg> also, there is an ocaml transition ongoing in debian, I prefer to delay it some more days, as well as the golang one
<LocutusOfBorg> (it turns out we can probably start ocaml now, it is not entangled)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdpa [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.3.11+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdpa [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.3.11+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdpa [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.3.11+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdpa [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.3.11+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdpa [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.3.11+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdpa [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.3.11+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpdk (disco-proposed/main) [18.11.2-1ubuntu0.19.04.1 => 18.11.3-1ubuntu0.19.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpdk (eoan-proposed/main) [18.11.2-4 => 18.11.3-1ubuntu0.19.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dchest-uniuri [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20160212.8902c56-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mattetti-filebuffer [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20171024.3a1e8e5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-soniah-dnsmadeeasy [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1+git20150117.5578a8c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-zorkian-go-datadog-api [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.22.0+git20190822.e9c4097-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-joyent-gocommon [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20161202.b787089-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ssgelm-cookiejarparser [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pearkes-dnsimple [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20161003.0adf7d0-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept also sdpa!
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, is anybody actively looking at mir?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: .
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdpa [amd64] (focal-proposed) [7.3.11+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdpa [armhf] (focal-proposed) [7.3.11+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdpa [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [7.3.11+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdpa [arm64] (focal-proposed) [7.3.11+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdpa [s390x] (focal-proposed) [7.3.11+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdpa [i386] (focal-proposed) [7.3.11+dfsg-1.1ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> ta!
<doko> vorlon: img2pdf ftbfs in debian as well
<doko> there's a MIR for openjpeg, so maybe the submitters should investigate that before approval
<doko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjpeg2/+bug/711061
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 711061 in openjpeg2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] openjpeg2" [High,Incomplete]
<tsimonq2> infinity: Down to one Qt 4 flavor.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stress-ng (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.07-1 => 0.10.07-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: I don't know if anyone is looking at mir yet
<vorlon> doko: oh, where do you see that img2pdf ftbfs in Debian?  There's no bug filed about this
<doko> hmm, no, it succeeds in the reproducible builds stuff
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: it looks like the bug has been assigned to RAOF now LP: #1851453
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1851453 in mir (Ubuntu) "mir FTBFS in focal, blocks nettle transition" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851453
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, I tried to debug it, but I failed, it might be some linker regression in gcc-9
<rbalint> sil2100, could you please revisit this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1848354/comments/12
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1848354 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Eoan) "upgrade-between-snapshots autopkgtest is flaky" [Undecided,Fix committed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [2:10.3.10-1~ubuntu0.18.04.2 => 2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.18.11.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (disco-proposed/main) [2:10.3.10-1ubuntu0.19.04.1 => 2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.19.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (eoan-proposed/main) [2:10.3.10-3ubuntu1 => 2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.19.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (focal-proposed/primary) [440.31-0ubuntu1]
<RikMills> how often is merge-o-matatic meant to update nowadays?
<RikMills> *matic
<RikMills> grr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: reprotest (focal-proposed/primary) [0.7.10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lskat [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4:19.08.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reprotest [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [source] (focal-proposed) [440.31-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: wcc (focal-proposed/primary) [0.0.2+dfsg-3build11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wcc [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0.2+dfsg-3build11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [440.31-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [i386] (focal-proposed) [440.31-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [440.31-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [440.31-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1005.5~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<RAOF> Hm. Mir is failing because of focal's new googletest.
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-07
<RAOF> Relatedly: focal-proposed has googletest 1.9, which is a non-existent release. (Latest is 1.10, previous is 1.8.1)
<vorlon> removing googletest 1.9.020190831-1 to let mir be buildable; it can be copied back afterwards
<RikMills> 18hrs since merge-o-matic last updated. is there an issue there?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.183.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: klibc (eoan-proposed/main) [2.0.6-1ubuntu2 => 2.0.6-1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1005.5~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.28 => 1.3.1-1ubuntu10.29] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<tseliot> apw, sil2100 hi, can you move the binaries to focal/restricted, please? They are in multiverse now: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-440/440.31-0ubuntu1
<apw> tseliot: will look
<tseliot> thanks
<xnox> apw:  tseliot: manual hardcoded list of packages in debian-cd needs update! or i need to finish my foreign-arch germinate.
<Laney> /o\
<xnox> actually, i could run it to see how it will cope with changes
<xnox> cause my branch already does something
<xnox> Laney:  if you are interested https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/germinate/+git/germinate/+merge/374918
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: not this week no. Once it's been approved, I'll verify, then 7 days from then
<Laney> xnox: neat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted klibc [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.6-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (eoan-proposed) [242-7ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (eoan-proposed) [242-7ubuntu3.2]
<xnox> Laney:  and now passing existing test suite! yeah =)
<sil2100> rbasak, ddstreet: LP: #1815101 seems to be missing SRU information - I guess the test case can be implicitly taken from the description, but I'd have to just implicitly deduce the impact and regression potential there
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1815101 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "[master] Restarting systemd-networkd breaks keepalived, heartbeat, corosync, pacemaker (interface aliases are restarted)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815101
<sil2100> rbasak: ^ uh, ignore this ping
<sil2100> rbalint: ^ this one was for you
<sil2100> systemd is too high-risk to ignore things like that
<rafaeldtinoco> you're right. I was expecting reviews of the merge request
<xnox> understatement of the year!
 * sil2100 sighs
<xnox> one day we will rewrite systemd in rust
<sil2100> And now my system is semi-responsive
<sil2100> For no apparent reason
<rafaeldtinoco> (I can update the bug description in 2 hrs from now, describing impact and need from.netplan to add the cfg option)
<sil2100> rafaeldtinoco: would be awesome, thanks o/
<sil2100> I'll review all the other changes in the meantime
<rafaeldtinoco> great! tku
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.6 (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6.8-1~18.04.3 => 3.6.9-1~18.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.7 (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.3-2~18.04.1 => 3.7.5-2~18.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (eoan-proposed/main) [1:4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu9 => 1:4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu9.1] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.6 (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6.8-1~18.04.3 => 3.6.9-1~18.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python3.6 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.9-1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (eoan-proposed/main) [1:19.10.15.2 => 1:19.10.15.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dkms (eoan-proposed/main) [2.7.1-4ubuntu2 => 2.7.1-4ubuntu2.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.35 => 1:18.04.36] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dkms (disco-proposed/main) [2.6.1-4ubuntu2.4 => 2.6.1-4ubuntu2.5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (eoan-proposed/main) [1:19.10.15.2 => 1:19.10.15.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.16.8 => 1:19.04.16.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (xenial-proposed/main) [1:16.04.28 => 1:16.04.29] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (disco-proposed) [1:19.04.16.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.16.8 => 1:19.04.16.9] (core)
<sil2100> Please ignore all those rejections here, had some hiccups with wrong uploads ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:19.10.15.3]
<ddstreet> rafaeldtinoco i added some short sru info for lp #1815101, please feel free to update/replace it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1815101 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "[master] Restarting systemd-networkd breaks keepalived, heartbeat, corosync, pacemaker (interface aliases are restarted)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815101
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:6.3.3-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
<rafaeldtinoco> ddstreet: tku dan
<rafaeldtinoco> ddstreet: sil2100: bug now has description updated
<rafaeldtinoco> tku both!
<rafaeldtinoco> sorry for the delay in having proper sru template
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Re-checking
<sil2100> Looking good, a lot of risky changes in this upload, but oh well
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (eoan-proposed) [242-7ubuntu3.2]
<tseliot> tjaalton, hey, can you accept the drivers into bionic-updates, please? LP: #1844126 has been pending for a while now, and I am going to need to SRU newer releases too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1844126 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-435 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Update NVIDIA the 430 series and introduce the 435 series" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844126
<tjaalton> tseliot: looking
<tseliot> thanks
<tjaalton> tseliot: done
<tseliot> tjaalton, thanks a lot :)
<tjaalton> no prob
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1062.71] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1062.71]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (eoan-proposed/main) [3.34.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.34.1+git20191107-1ubuntu1~19.10.1] (desktop-core, desktop-extra)
<sil2100> bdmurray, infinity, vorlon: hey! Could one of you release the current livecd-rootfs that's in xenial-proposed and bionic-proposed and then possibly review the new ones that are in bionic and disco?
<sil2100> I know the CPC guys are waiting on that change to land
<vorlon> sil2100: released
<vorlon> sil2100: (not doing the review of the others yet)
<sil2100> vorlon: thank you o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.7 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.5-2~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.6 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.9-1~18.04]
<vorlon> xnox: there are some s390x-specific failures holding proj etc up that seem related and probably not false positives: postgis autopkgtest regression, python-cartopy ftbfs
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocplib-endian [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocplib-endian [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocplib-endian [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocplib-endian [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocplib-endian [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocplib-endian [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocplib-endian [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocplib-endian [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocplib-endian [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocplib-endian [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocplib-endian [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocplib-endian [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: rtl8821ce (bionic-proposed/primary) [5.2.5.2.1.30816.20190425-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
<doko> vorlon, mwhudson: do you have a good idea to identify packages in -proposed which don't migrate because of removed python2 packages?
<apw> doko, could you do a transition for them?  like a .dad or whatever that is with junk in as the replacement
<doko> apw: do you have a pointer to such a tracker?
<apw> doko, i mena just one of those https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/
<doko> I wouldn't ask if I had a good idea ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metaphlan2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.9.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtl8821ce [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.5.2.1.30816.20190425-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtl8821ce [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.5.2.1.30816.20190425-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (disco-proposed) [1.178.6]
<tjaalton> ddstreet: there are three uploads of systemd to the disco queue, I'm assuming the latest one should be kept?
<tjaalton> two for bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (disco-proposed) [240-6ubuntu5.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (disco-proposed) [240-6ubuntu5.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.173.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kate [source] (eoan-proposed) [4:19.04.3-0ubuntu2.1]
<ddstreet> tjaalton you have time to accept the systemd uploads for d and/or b?  and/or x?
<tjaalton> ddstreet: maybe
<ddstreet> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.1+git20191024-1ubuntu1~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (xenial-proposed/main) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.10 => 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.11] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted carla [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (bionic-proposed/main) [1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4 => 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<tjaalton> ddstreet: bug 1805183 isn't marked as fixed in eoan/focal?
<ubot5> bug 1805183 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "systemd-resolved constantly restarts on Bionic upgraded from Xenial" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1805183
<tjaalton> I'm about to eod, ping me on monday and I can have another look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lua-lpeg (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2 => 1.0.0-2ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lua-lpeg (eoan-proposed/main) [1.0.0-2 => 1.0.0-2ubuntu0.19.10.1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lua-lpeg (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2 => 1.0.0-2ubuntu0.19.04.1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: thunderbird (eoan-proposed/main) [1:68.1.2+build1-0ubuntu1 => 1:68.2.1+build1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (mozilla, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: thunderbird (bionic-proposed/main) [1:60.9.0+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1:68.2.1+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (mozilla, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mozilla-devscripts (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.47 => 0.53-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: jsunit (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.2.2-1~ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: enigmail (bionic-proposed/universe) [2:2.0.8-1~ubuntu0.18.04.2 => 2:2.1.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.2] (mozilla) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted thunderbird [sync] (eoan-proposed) [1:68.2.1+build1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsunit [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1~ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mozilla-devscripts [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.53-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted thunderbird [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1:68.2.1+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted enigmail [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2:2.1.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.2]
<sil2100> bdmurray: hey! Once you have a moment, could you re-review the u-r-u SRUs for e/d/b/x ?
<infinity> e/d/b/x sounds like the hip new party drug all the kids are on.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lua-lpeg (xenial-proposed/main) [0.12.2-1 => 0.12.2-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> infinity: ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flash-kernel (eoan-proposed/main) [3.98ubuntu5 => 3.98ubuntu5.1] (core)
<vorlon> doko: removed python2 packages> I simply have been iterating over update_output.txt
<doko> ok
<gQuigs> would anyone mind approving systemd in the upload queues (bionic/disco)?  got several customers who are looking forward to further testing when it hits -proposed  (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=systemd)
<gQuigs> looks like Timo might be EOD, so vorlon ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17.2-1] (no packageset)
<rbalint> sil2100, could you please merge this for twisted? https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/autopkgtest-hints/+merge/375283
<rbalint> also for python3.8 ^doko
<sil2100> rbalint: will do in some moments
<vorlon> if someone could investigate the r-cran-sf autopkgtest failures and make a recommendation about whether it should be hinted and why, that would help move the proj transition along
<vorlon> gQuigs: I will try to take a look at that in a bit
<gQuigs> ty!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:19.10.15.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (disco-proposed) [1:19.04.16.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.36]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dkms [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.7.1-4ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dkms [source] (disco-proposed) [2.6.1-4ubuntu2.5]
<sil2100> rbalint: ok, looked good, merged
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unicode-data [source] (disco-proposed) [11.0.0-1ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unicode-data [source] (bionic-proposed) [10.0.0-3ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, we have 31 "test in progress" on i386, but none running...
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. autopkgtest for rust-quick-xml/0.17.0-1~no+encodingubuntu1: amd64: Pass, arm64: Pass, armhf: Pass, i386: Test in progress, ppc64el: Pass, s390x: Pass
<LocutusOfBorg> I would like to reschedule in some hours to let that rust package migrate...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscenegraph [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.6.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscenegraph [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.6.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscenegraph [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.6.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscenegraph [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.6.4+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: babl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.72-3] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: babl [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.72-3] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: babl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.72-3] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: babl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.72-3] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop-derive [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flash-kernel [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.98ubuntu5.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: babl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.72-3] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: babl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.72-3] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop-derive [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop-derive [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop-derive [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop-derive [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop-derive [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-num-bigint [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (disco-proposed) [2.578.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.34]
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-09
<tumbleweed> y/33
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted babl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.72-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted babl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.72-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted babl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.72-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metaphlan2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.9.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openscenegraph [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.6.4+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openscenegraph [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.6.4+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop-derive [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop-derive [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop-derive [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hexyl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted babl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.72-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted babl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.72-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openscenegraph [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.6.4+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop-derive [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hexyl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hexyl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.17.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.17.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted babl [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.1.72-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop-derive [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hexyl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.17.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openscenegraph [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.6.4+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hexyl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop-derive [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.17.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.17.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-num-bigint [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
<vorlon> gQuigs: LP: #1840640 doesn't present a very complete test case. "run that inside a nspawn container" - that nspawn thing that nobody actually uses on Ubuntu because lxd?  test case should say how to set it up.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1840640 in systemd (Ubuntu Disco) "sync_file_range fails in nspawn containers on arm, ppc" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840640
<vorlon> ddstreet: ^^
<gQuigs> dd_street is off for a few days, let me see if I can figure it out
<vorlon> k
<gQuigs> vorlon: added nspawn instructions (freshly tested on amd64) - I don't have a armhf box to actually test that bug on though
<vorlon> rbalint: FYI I'm correcting the description of LP: #1845337.  There has NOT been any change to run armhf tests in nested containers; the change has been to allow autopkgtests to allow nesting containers INSIDE autopkgtests
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845337 in systemd (Ubuntu Disco) "Disco autopkgtest @ armhf fails root-unittests -> test-execute -> exec-dynamicuser-statedir.service " [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845337
<vorlon> gQuigs: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (disco-proposed) [240-6ubuntu5.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream-generator [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream-generator [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream-generator [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.0+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.0+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept otb binaries
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream-generator [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream-generator [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [i386] (focal-proposed) [7.0.0+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream-generator [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [amd64] (focal-proposed) [7.0.0+dfsg-1build1]
<bluesabre> Anybody know who I should poke about cdimage flavor assets? https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-website/+bug/1835023
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1835023 in Xubuntu Website "cdimage.ubuntu.com flavor assets" [Medium,Confirmed]
<RikMills> I believe vorlon and/or xnox helped fix the Kubuntu assets last time?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-31-g9ff7875-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgcluu [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-31-g9ff7875-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtrove-intellij-java [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.20181211-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-31-g9ff7875-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: siril [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-hll [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-31-g9ff7875-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-31-g9ff7875-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-31-g9ff7875-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.4-31-g9ff7875-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.4-31-g9ff7875-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3.4-31-g9ff7875-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted siril [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.4-31-g9ff7875-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3.4-31-g9ff7875-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.3.4-31-g9ff7875-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtrove-intellij-java [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.20181211-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgcluu [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-hll [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.13-1]
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-10
<vorlon> infinity, cjwatson: is there a reasonable way to include a seed in git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu without it being pulled into main?  (for germinating the list of source packages for i386)
<infinity> vorlon: I could undo the fix I did a year or three back when we noticed some stuff wasn't supported that should be.
<infinity> vorlon: lp:~ubuntu-archive-publishing:scripts/maintenance-check.py:SUPPORTED_SEEDS=["all"] is what's responsible for the behaviour of "everything in Ubuntu and Platform is in main".
<infinity> vorlon: So, you could change that to something like all, minus *-exclude, or something.
<infinity> Oh, well, that's what's responsible for it archive-side, I guess we also have things like component-mismatches to contend with.
<infinity> vorlon: The best option might be "don't have it in ubuntu or platform". :P
<infinity> Yeah, ignore me, maintenance-check is just about the Supported field.
<infinity> I'm not awake.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-wmerrors [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.0~git20190628.183ef7d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-prometheus [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jefferai-jsonx [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: isbg [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-psr [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-kaos [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-farsightsec-golang-framestream [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pci.ids [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~2019.11.06-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-toqueteos-webbrowser [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.2.0+git20190725.dc97d39-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-wmerrors [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.0~git20190628.183ef7d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-apparentlymart-go-textseg [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-varlink-go [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0+git20191018.4ecdbb8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pcov [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-hashicorp-go-discover [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0+git20190905.34a6505-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-lifecycle [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-genvalidity-containers [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auralquiz [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: darcula [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2018.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-psr [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-regsem [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.3.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: testinfra [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auralquiz [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-proc [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.15.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pcov [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rpf [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.62+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auralquiz [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-git-lfs [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-proc [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.15.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-splines2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rs-cors [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-regsem [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.3.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-http-client-restricted [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo-render [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo-render [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pcov [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-wmerrors [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.0~git20190628.183ef7d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-http-client-restricted [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-collada-urdf [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.12.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-psr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> vorlon: Okay, second try with slightly more awareness.  Very similar fix, mind you.  But u-a-t/component-mismatches, 'seeds = ["all"]'... That's really all that's responsible for main versus not-main.
<infinity> vorlon: (And, of course, the previously-mentioned maintenance-check would need fixing for the Supported field)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auralquiz [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-git-lfs [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rpf [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.62+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auralquiz [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-http-client-restricted [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auralquiz [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pcov [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pcov [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-proc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.15.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-psr [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-collada-urdf [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-wmerrors [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~git20190628.183ef7d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-http-client-restricted [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-wmerrors [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~git20190628.183ef7d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rpf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.62+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-http-client-restricted [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-regsem [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-git-lfs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-psr [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-collada-urdf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo-render [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-http-client-restricted [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-proc [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.15.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pcov [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rpf [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.62+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rpf [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.62+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-git-lfs [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-regsem [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: visp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-proc [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.15.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-regsem [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-psr [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-wmerrors [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~git20190628.183ef7d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: visp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-collada-urdf [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: visp [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-collada-urdf [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo-render [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-proc [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.15.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-git-lfs [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo-render [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-proc [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.15.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-git-lfs [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-collada-urdf [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.12.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-git-lfs [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-wmerrors [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0~git20190628.183ef7d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-regsem [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.9+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rpf [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.62+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-collada-urdf [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.12.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted visp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-git-lfs [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-psr [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-regsem [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.9+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted visp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-regsem [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.9+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-proc [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.15.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted visp [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rpf [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.62+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo-render [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-http-client-restricted [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-http-client-restricted [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-psr [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-proc [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.15.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rpf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.62+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-collada-urdf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.12.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-git-lfs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pcov [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-regsem [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3.9+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-http-client-restricted [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-collada-urdf [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.12.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-wmerrors [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0~git20190628.183ef7d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auralquiz [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auralquiz [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-http-client-restricted [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pcov [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-wmerrors [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0~git20190628.183ef7d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rpf [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.62+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auralquiz [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pcov [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-proc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.15.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-git-lfs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rpf [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.62+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-psr [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rs-cors [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo-render [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-http-client-restricted [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pcov [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-wmerrors [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0~git20190628.183ef7d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-regsem [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.3.9+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-collada-urdf [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.12.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo-render [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-http-client-restricted [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-proc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.15.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-git-lfs [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-splines2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-psr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auralquiz [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auralquiz [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pcov [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-proc [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.15.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rpf [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.62+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo-render [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auralquiz [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-psr [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted testinfra [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted darcula [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2018.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: visp [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-regsem [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.9+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-apparentlymart-go-textseg [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-hashicorp-go-discover [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0+git20190905.34a6505-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-varlink-go [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0+git20191018.4ecdbb8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted isbg [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pcov [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-kaos [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-farsightsec-golang-framestream [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-genvalidity-containers [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-wmerrors [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0~git20190628.183ef7d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jefferai-jsonx [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-lifecycle [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pci.ids [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~2019.11.06-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-collada-urdf [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12.12-2] (no packageset)
<vorlon> infinity: hmm, but "all" is AFAICS synthesized by germinate, and I don't see a way to declare "this seed is not part of 'all'"; simple set subtraction won't DTRT, /most/ of the packages in the i386 include list are going to be ones that are already in main and we don't want to remove them again
<infinity> vorlon: Yeah, if there's no easy way to delare something not part of "all", I don't think we want to go listing each seed individually in c-m and m-c (that's how we had the wrong Supported fields before), so I think the path of least pain is probably "use another seed branch entirely for this".
<infinity> vorlon: Or, really, "do it locally, and once you have the set, commit it to the LP packageset, then you can automatically generate your seed from the packageset and not have it in two places".
<infinity> Oh, but the packageset needs to be all the deps and build-deps too, while the seed doesn't.  Right.  TWHat's why you want a seed.
<infinity> So, yeah.  Use another seed flavour, IMO.
<infinity> ubuntu-partial-arches.focal or some such.
<infinity> It is technically another flavour in a way, since if kubuntu or studio made a good argument for why we need to keep i386 of library X, that's not really part of the "ubuntu" flavour.
<infinity> A weird super-sub-set. :P
<infinity> Or something.
<infinity> vorlon: ^-- Lots of unhilighted brain-dumpery, if you're reading this via lastlog.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo-connector [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo-connector [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo-connector [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo-connector [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo-connector [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-openmx [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.13.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-openmx [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.13.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> infinity: ack, thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo-connector [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo-connector [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo-connector [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-openmx [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.13.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo-connector [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-openmx [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.13.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo-connector [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-prometheus [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo-render [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-psr [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-regsem [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3.9+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-collada-urdf [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.12.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-toqueteos-webbrowser [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0+git20190725.dc97d39-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-wmerrors [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0~git20190628.183ef7d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted visp [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-git-lfs [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rpf [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.62+dfsg-1]
<doko> what is wrong with: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=focal&arch=amd64&package=petsc&trigger=lapack/3.8.0-8ubuntu1&trigger=openblas/0.3.7+ds-3&trigger=petsc/3.11.4+dfsg1-2
<RikMills> doko: the + symbols encoding
<RikMills> doko: so this just worked for me: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=focal&arch=amd64&package=petsc&trigger=lapack/3.8.0-8ubuntu1&trigger=openblas/0.3.7%2Bds-3&trigger=petsc/3.11.4%2Bdfsg1-2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm-udev [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm-udev [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pcapp [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.9-73-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pcapp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.9-73-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pcapp [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.9-73-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dnstap-golang-dnstap [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20190601.0b64a38-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pcapp [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.9-73-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pcapp [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.9-73-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pcapp [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.9-73-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dnstap-golang-dnstap [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20190601.0b64a38-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-pcapp [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.9-73-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-pcapp [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.9-73-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-pcapp [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.9-73-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-pcapp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.9-73-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-pcapp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.9-73-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-pcapp [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.9-73-1]
